# DmC: Devil May Cry [delayed, bitches!] - Part 1



## Tazmo (Sep 6, 2012)

This is a continuation thread, the old thread is *Here*


----------



## Velocity (Sep 6, 2012)

*DmC: Devil May Cry [delayed, bitches!]*



*.: Reveal Trailer :.
*​


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 6, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> It honestly doesn't matter..
> 
> And Dante isn't that powerful. He would loose to the HST Top tiers. There was a time he can solo Naruto and Bleach but that was long a time ago.
> 
> But lets not make this an OBD discussion.



Some shit must of gone down in Naruto ever since I stopped reading in the War arc.

Right....DMC, I think I'm going to do a new playthrough of 2.


----------



## Jon Snow (Sep 6, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Right....DMC, I think I'm going to do a new playthrough of 2.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 6, 2012)

This shit still not cancelled?

Fuck.


----------



## God (Sep 6, 2012)

.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 6, 2012)

SO UNINTERESTING IT WENT TO TWO PAGES


----------



## vanhellsing (Sep 6, 2012)

let?s see who is going to waste money on this


----------



## Gino (Sep 6, 2012)

The nightmare begins all over again.......


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 6, 2012)

vanhellsing said:


> let?s see who is going to waste money on this



Like we have money.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 6, 2012)

Dante leaving the church without destroying all the benches for extra red orbs?


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 6, 2012)

Obviously this Fake Dante respects private property despite being looking like a dirty meth addict.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 6, 2012)

Since we all hate this game lets talk about Devil May Cry(THE REAL ONE)

Devil May Cry has a lot of awesome bosses which one was your personal favourite? 

Angi and Ruda was just badass.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lj_2yHB2Nvg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 6, 2012)

Nelo Angelo from Pt 1. Especially on Dante Must Die! mode.

The Despair Embodied from Pt 2.

Arkham from Pt 3. The final Vergil fight is a close second.

Sanctus Diabolica from Pt 4.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 6, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> *Nelo Angelo* from Pt 1. Especially on Dante Must Die! mode.
> 
> The Despair Embodied from Pt 2.
> 
> ...



Omg.

When I first played Devil May Cry 1(Which wasn't that long ago) This boss made me fell in love with the series.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 6, 2012)

The Skeleton guy with Wolves in DMC2 and Jester from DMC3


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 6, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Omg.
> 
> When I first played Devil May Cry 1(Which wasn't that long ago) This boss made me fell in love with the series.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R7vQO-BUP78[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 6, 2012)

MY FAVORITE DEVIL MAY CRY BOSS IS THAT VOMITING GIANT BUG DEMON FROM THE REBOOT

FUCK YOU *VOOOOOOMIIIIIITTTTTTSSSSSSS*
Bug lady: watashimo kawaii dante-kun? uguu*vomits*uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu

GOD DAMN NINJA THEORY CAN RIGHT SUCH GOOD ROMANCES AND BOSSES
JESUS CAPCOM JUST KEEP THE GENIUS COMING

I apologize in advance for the thousands of sarcasm meters broken by this post


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 6, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> MY FAVORITE DEVIL MAY CRY BOSS IS THAT VOMITING GIANT BUG DEMON FROM THE REBOOT
> 
> FUCK YOU *VOOOOOOMIIIIIITTTTTTSSSSSSS*
> Bug lady: watashimo kawaii dante-kun? uguu*vomits*uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
> ...


HEY DAUG THAT B00S BE GADLIK WIT IT'S MAD SKILZ AND WATNOT 

YOU B MASHING THE SHIT OUT OF X OVER AN OVER FOR DAYZ TO GET THEM HIGH SCOOOORES


*Spoiler*: __ 



what have i done


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Sep 6, 2012)

Nice guys :hoe

You have broken this thread, maybe. or given it a crack.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 6, 2012)

Oh god HAHHAHA.


----------



## Boomy (Sep 7, 2012)

Nelo Angelo from DMC.

From DMC2...ugh, the only decent one was Furiataurus.

DMC3 had the best ones. My favourite one is Agni/Rudra together with Arkham(I liked how Dante and Vergil were cooperating + the last "Jackpot" )

From DMC4, definitely Belial(I'm into flame centarus )


As for this shit, I'm crazy since I'll still buy it. Just to check this myself.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 7, 2012)

new thread, I can 1 star this game once again


----------



## The World (Sep 7, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YnbnqJSpj-Q[/YOUTUBE]

Dat bitch got tears aflowin'


----------



## Lulu (Sep 7, 2012)

I liked vergil the most as a dmc boss...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 7, 2012)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 7, 2012)

Seeing adam sandler instantly reminded me of this



Ironically enough that's also a perfect description of the game. That's Crapcom up there, shitting on turn-turd DMC


----------



## zenieth (Sep 7, 2012)

I'd play Lil Danty


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 7, 2012)

Okay, okay.

So I think I figured it out why DmC's writing is so fucking atrocious.

Heavenly Blade was written by Rhianna Pratchett, an actual writter and Andy Serkis, the actor of Gollum. The game's story isn't anything special per se but it has great characters and especially great dialogue.

Enslaved was written by Alex Garland, another actual writer who worked on the Beach and 28 days later. This is what he had to say in an interview concerning his first narrative discussion with Ninja Theory's internal writers. The interview was about how the gaming industry still has a lot to learn in terms of writing.



> For example, I think the first serious discussion we had about the narrative was on the very first day that I, Tameem and the level designers all sat down together. We got to a section where Monkey was walking down a walkway, and he sees an escaping slave trying to pull himself up to the walkway. And instead of helping the guy up, Monkey kicked him in the face and sent him to his death. *They thought that projected the idea that Monkey was a badass. Whereas, to me, it projected the idea that Monkey was a bit of a cunt.*



The bolded part speaks volumes about DmC's writing. Everything that's in that fucking game seems to be wanting to be as edgy and badass as possible when it just ends up being douchey as fuck and not pleasant at all. Which probably means that the game is being fully written by NT's own shitty writers instead of some outsourced yet experienced scriptwriter.


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 7, 2012)

So in other words, Capcom outsourced Devil May Cry to the wrong people


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 7, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> So in other words, Capcom outsourced Devil May Cry to the wrong people



 I know right. Leave it to Deathbringerpt to bring us "breaking news" we've known for two years.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 7, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> I know right. Leave it to Deathbringerpt to bring us "breaking news" we've known for two years.



Because going into detail about the issue is clearly the same as revealing exclusive breaking news, apparently.

Posters in this threads seem to be as edgy as Donte, ain't that ironic.


----------



## ssjsuperman (Sep 7, 2012)

hmm fav boss.

dmc1 Nelo Angelo

dmc2 been a long ass time sense I played but that guy with the wolves

dmc3  Virgil  

dmc4 Belial


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 7, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Because going into detail about the issue is clearly the same as revealing exclusive breaking news, apparently.
> 
> Posters in this threads seem to be as edgy as Donte, ain't that ironic.



No need to hate. "We are brothers.....................................................

.................................................................................. after all." 

Moving onto to something far more important, i.e., what interests me, they would have been better off turning Dante into a chick rather than some dude out of rehab. Let's get this bitch a game.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 7, 2012)

TMC: Tameen May Cry....when he sees the revenue from this.

If there is any.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 7, 2012)

Well guys, I must ask... Is there ONE thing about this game that you like so far?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 7, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> No need to hate. "We are brothers.....................................................
> 
> .................................................................................. after all."
> 
> Moving onto to something far more important, i.e., what interests me, they would have been *better off turning Dante into a chick* rather than some dude out of rehab. Let's get this bitch a game.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 7, 2012)

touche. I should probably set aside some time to play that this weekend.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 7, 2012)

*Socio-Scientific Analysis on Bayonetta*

Triple post. My bad. Sue me. But I thought this was interesting. The sound is shit but DAMN did this guy breakdown Bayonetta to a science.


Part One
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bioSDQofgFE[/YOUTUBE]



Part Two
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NY0oCIaydpo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 7, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Well guys, I must ask... Is there ONE thing about this game that you like so far?


that's a stupid question, you should feel stupid for posting that

This game is pretty much nothing more than....well..... crap basically. Not even *any* redeeming quality that it could have would do much to save it.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 8, 2012)

i like how this game will fail so hard that it will make
 duke nukem forever 
seem like a deep story


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 8, 2012)

1 star. I approve. FUCK YOU


----------



## DedValve (Sep 8, 2012)

I 5 starred this thread :ho


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 8, 2012)

DedValve said:


> I 5 starred this thread :ho



Luckily not enough to effect it.


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 8, 2012)

5 starred it to make it two stars.

Can't wait for this game, preordering it as soon as it's available.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 8, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> 5 starred it to make it two stars.
> 
> Can't wait for this game, preordering it as soon as it's available.


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 8, 2012)

Shut the fuck up.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 8, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> 5 starred it to make it two stars.
> 
> Can't wait for this game, preordering it as soon as it's available.


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 8, 2012)

I did, I was gifted thats why. Must have been hard for you, don't know which is your mum or dad after coming out of your test tube, eh?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 8, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> Shut the fuck up.



Im sorry but your going to get out of the basement all the way to Canada to shut me up. 

Nobody cares if you 5 Star the thread and nobody cares if you are going to buy the game. Especially anyone here.


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 8, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Im sorry but your going to get out of the basement all the way to Canada to shut me up.
> 
> Nobody cares if you 5 Star the thread and nobody cares if you are going to buy the game. Especially anyone here.



And the people who like this game don't give a shit about your emo ass whining and non stop bitching about the game since you care about it so much that you ain't even gonna play it. So shut the fuck up and go back to your mummy.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 8, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> And the people who like this game don't give a shit about your emo ass whining and non stop bitching about the game since you care about it so much that you ain't even gonna play it. So shut the fuck up and go back *to your mummy*.



But my mom is dead


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 8, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> But my mom is dead


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 8, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> 5 starred it to make it two stars.
> 
> Can't wait for this game, preordering it as soon as it's available.



What exactly do you find in this game that highly interests you enough to the point where you want to buy it if you're serious about this?


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 8, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> 5 starred it to make it two stars.
> 
> Can't wait for this game, preordering it as soon as it's available.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 8, 2012)

my mom isn't really dead. I just wanted to see what you would of said

But Man I bet you wouldn't say that to some one in person. Holy shit that's pretty harsh. I mean that's so shallow. No wonder you like this game.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 8, 2012)

Well people have different tastes.

If he's into emo looking meth addicts with bad writing and easy gameplay then that's his decision.


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 8, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> What exactly do you find in this game that highly interests you enough to the point where you want to buy it?



I like change, people who hate this game are butthurt of change. I like the enviroment, I like the gameplay, I've seen the trailers...I like the moving backgrounds, some of the enemies look challenging which DMC4 didn't give me. Those two dogs or whatever they were in the gameplay trailer alone took whole life bar of Dante's away, and they're just normal enemies. I'm interested in the plot, the whole world going against Dante etc and I like to give something a try before bashing the fuck outta it. People moan about the character design, so, you're gonna stare at Dante's ass all day when you're playing the game? 

Most of all, it's a fucking game. If you were a teenage kid you wouldn't be complaining about games. People forget this notion.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 8, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> my mom isn't really dead. I just wanted to see what you would of said
> 
> *But Man I bet you wouldn't say that to some one in person.* Holy shit that's pretty harsh. I mean that's so shallow. No wonder you like this game.



You've never heard of the greater internet fuckwad theory, have you?


----------



## Chuck inglish (Sep 8, 2012)

Even though i hate that this is happening in a Different verse I'm still going to get the game on release date,but that's only because of the title of the game and name of the protagonist. all and all though this Dante looks weak compared to the old Dante who's OP


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 8, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> my mom isn't really dead. I just wanted to see what you would of said
> 
> But Man I bet you wouldn't say that to some one in person. Holy shit that's pretty harsh. I mean that's so shallow. No wonder you like this game.



Yawwwwwwwwn



It's hilarious, you will all buy this game. Hell, you are all into this game more than the people who like the game, the truth hurts and its harsh.


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 8, 2012)

Can't this old picture, points out all the problems with this game


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 8, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> Can't this old picture, points out all the problems with this game



Get a life.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 8, 2012)

Ahahahahaha

You're dead serious.

There are numerous problems with the game besides *"OMG CHANGE IS BAD"*.

You wanna get it? Go ahead. But the rest of us will probably stay away with a ten foot pole.



Chuck inglish said:


> Even though i hate that this is happening in a Different verse I'm still going to get the game on release date,but that's only because of the title of the game and name of the protagonist. all and all though this Dante looks weak compared to the old Dante who's OP


who the hell cares


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 8, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> I like change, people who hate this game are butthurt of change. I like the enviroment, I like the gameplay, I've seen the trailers...I like the moving backgrounds, some of the enemies look challenging which DMC4 didn't give me. Those two dogs or whatever they were in the gameplay trailer alone took whole life bar of Dante's away, and they're just normal enemies. I'm interested in the plot, the whole world going against Dante etc and I like to give something a try before bashing the fuck outta it. People moan about the character design, so, you're gonna stare at Dante's ass all day when you're playing the game? :faceplam
> 
> Most of all, it's a fucking game. If you were a teenage kid you wouldn't be complaining about games. People forget this notion.



There's a LOT of change going on. The majority of people who hate this game are fans of this series. You have to understand that the entire DMC series as we know it, is very different compared to what's going on in this game. Dante looks likes a gothic kid who's against the world, Vergil _seems_(I won't judge him too harshly for now, since I feel there'll probably be some sort of twist to him.) to be a bland and helpful brother to Dante, and it seems that the writers are actually trying to make the story as serious as possible, and of course, the gameplay had changed as well. People did not actually cry for changes. There were complaints about the story, but overall, this amount of change isn't what the fans wanted.

But hey, if you really are interested in it because of all of those reasons, then buy it.  Nobody's gonna stop you.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 8, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> Yawwwwwwwwn


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 8, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> There's a LOT of change going on. The majority of people who hate this game are fans of this series. You have to understand that the entire DMC series as we know it, is very different compared to what's going on in this game. Dante looks likes a gothic kid who's against the world, Vergil _seems_(I won't judge him too harshly for now, since I feel there'll probably be some sort of twist to him.) to be a bland and helpful brother to Dante, and it seems that the writers are actually trying to make the story as serious as possible, and of course, the gameplay had an overhaul. People did not actually cry for changes. There were complaints about the story, but overall, this amount of change isn't what the fans wanted.
> 
> But hey, if you really are interested in it because of all of those reasons, then buy it.  Nobody's gonna stop you.



Okay so by your reasoning people who like this game are not a fan of the DMC series, okay, that makes a lot of sense. Thank you for sharing that with me. I've played every DMC game and I ain't afraid of change, I seriously think the people who dislike this game are *terrible* DMC players. They don't play, they just pause the screen and see if Dante's ass looks preety on the screen with all this complaints about the character designs and shit. 

Obviously, like I'm not gonna stop the butthurt fans from buying the game either because I know they are going to buy it.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 8, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> Get a life.



The man makes valid points about the game and you tell him to get a life?

Like people said if you want to waste your time and play the game the go a head but don't go all white knight on the game.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 8, 2012)

Yeah guys we are TERRIBLE DMC players when we are complaining about the mechanics of the game as well. Like simply doing one move over and over just to get a high combo.


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 8, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> The man makes valid points about the game and you tell him to get a life?
> 
> Like people said if you want to waste your time and play the game the go a head but don't go all white knight on the game.



Are you bothered that I can so easily manipulate you?


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 8, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> Yeah guys we are *TERRIBLE* DMC players when we are complaining about the mechanics of the game as well. Like simply doing one move over and over just to get a high combo.



You clearly must be the worst DMC player. I bet you had to go on youtube to find a walkthrough on how to fight Frost from DMC4


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 8, 2012)

a vote for dante is a vote for change


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 8, 2012)

trolin trolin trolin

EDIT: God Dante looks shitter in that picture.


----------



## Chuck inglish (Sep 8, 2012)

I just hope they still continue with the old DMC. Like Konami is doing with the MGS series.


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 8, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> The man makes valid points about the game and you tell him to get a life?
> 
> Like people said if you want to waste your time and play the game the go a head but don't go all white knight on the game.



To be fair, when ever somebody defends the reboot most of them (not all) end up going off topic.


----------



## Gino (Sep 8, 2012)

Chuck inglish said:


> Even though i hate that this is happening in a Different verse I'm still going to get the game on release date,but that's *only because of the title of the game and name of the protagonist*. all and all though this Dante looks weak compared to the old Dante who's OP


What the fuck is wrong with some of you so called gamers spoken like a true sheep.....


Tyrion said:


> Okay so by your reasoning people who like this game are not a fan of the DMC series, okay, that makes a lot of sense. Thank you for sharing that with me. I've played every DMC game and I ain't afraid of change, I seriously think the people who dislike this game are *terrible* DMC players. They don't play, they just pause the screen and see if Dante's ass looks preety on the screen with all this complaints about the character designs and shit.
> 
> Obviously, like I'm not gonna stop the butthurt fans from buying the game either because I know they are going to buy it.




Something Something bullshit.........


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 8, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> *Okay so by your reasoning people who like this game are not a fan of the DMC series,* okay, that makes a lot of sense. Thank you for sharing that with me. I've played every DMC game and I ain't afraid of change, I seriously think the people who dislike this game are *terrible* DMC players. They don't play, they just pause the screen and see if Dante's ass looks preety on the screen with all this complaints about the character designs and shit.
> 
> Obviously, like I'm not gonna stop the butthurt fans from buying the game either because I know they are going to buy it.



No. I never said that. Dude, I said that the *majority* of people who dislike it are DMC fans. I do know that it's not possible for 100% of the fans to hate it.

Okay, after seeing the rest of your paragraph, I think that you're trolling. You know damn well that DMC fans don't play just to look at Dante.  

Did you even read that image that was posted? In the gameplay part, it actually mentioned that Heavenly's Sword attack method and the removal of styles may hamper high level DMC play and plus, there's the fact that this game runs in 30 fps. So, yes, the pro DMC players can easily complain about this game as well.


----------



## Chuck inglish (Sep 8, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> who the hell cares



Your piss smelling ass. Since you replied


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 8, 2012)

Chuck inglish said:


> Your piss smelling ass. Since you replied


Dear me I guess I should be nicer to the guy who want's to turn this into an OBD discussion even though *nobody want's that*.

dumbfuck


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 8, 2012)

Just make it  instead and all is fixed


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 8, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Just make it  instead and all is fixed


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEZnTS4MSUA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 8, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> No. I never said that. Dude, I said that the *majority* of people who dislike it are DMC fans. I do know that it's not possible for 100% of the fans to hate it.
> 
> Okay, after seeing the rest of your paragraph, I think that you're trolling. You know damn well that DMC fans don't play just to look at Dante.
> 
> Did you even read that image that was posted? In the gameplay part, it actually mentioned that Heavenly's Sword attack method and the removal of styles may hamper high level DMC play and plus, there's the fact that this game runs in 30 fps. So, yes, the pro DMC players can easily complain about this game as well.



The majority of the haters have been moaning about the character designs and how he looks like a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and shit so I came to a conclusion that they play DMC so they can flutter their eyebrows at how Dante looks. I think the biggest hater probably wanks to Dante's ass when he's controlling Dante through the game 

> Pause game
> Unzip the trousers
> Get dick out
> fap fap fap fap fap fap fap fap
> ???
> profit


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 8, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> No. I never said that. Dude, I said that the *majority* of people who dislike it are DMC fans. I do know that it's not possible for 100% of the fans to hate it.
> 
> Okay, after seeing the rest of your paragraph, I think that you're trolling. You know damn well that DMC fans don't play just to look at Dante.
> 
> *Did you even read that image that was posted?* In the gameplay part, it actually mentioned that Heavenly's Sword attack method and the removal of styles may hamper high level DMC play and plus, there's the fact that this game runs in 30 fps. So, yes, the pro DMC players can easily complain about this game as well.



Considering his response to the image was "get a life" there is only one conclusion


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]9cbMIKiGjy8[/YOUTUBE]
Aguuu so desu~
[YOUTUBE]fc5f-jm-O44[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Chuck inglish (Sep 8, 2012)

Guys I have one question.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]pdlDUwqmtJ0[/YOUTUBE]
DMERM C GAM OF D EAR.


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 8, 2012)

old dante had wit

new dante just seems needlessly profane

so lame


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 8, 2012)

King Hopper said:


> old dante had wit
> 
> new dante just seems needlessly profane
> 
> so lame



[YOUTUBE]vFP9BiBSP98[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 8, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]pdlDUwqmtJ0[/YOUTUBE]
> DMERM C GAM OF D EAR.


DEM SICK COMBOS


----------



## firefist (Sep 8, 2012)

dmc needs to drop the cussing, that isnt even badass anymore. sad thing is game will probably sell enough because it is so pretty occupy wall st. hipster stuff and people will flood tumblr with half assed psedits and lame quotes outta the game.


----------



## Huntring (Sep 8, 2012)

King Hopper said:


> old dante had wit
> 
> new dante just seems needlessly profane
> 
> so lame



Basically this for me.

Granted I'll still get it since the gameplay looks fun but I'm not holding high hopes for the characters and even less for the story.


----------



## Chuck inglish (Sep 8, 2012)

King Hopper said:


> old dante had wit
> 
> new dante just seems needlessly profane
> 
> so lame



Isn't new Dante 17? Of course he's gonna act like that


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 8, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]vFP9BiBSP98[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHWRTUdYimI[/YOUTUBE]

You dont even have to go as far as 3 or 4


----------



## zenieth (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm not enamored by the battle system.

Especially when Capcom can do better with it's beat em up Sengoku Basara.


----------



## Huntring (Sep 8, 2012)

Chuck inglish said:


> Isn't new Dante 17? Of course he's gonna act like that



Nobody wants to hear a emo teenager that swears a lot.

"FUCK YOU.  YOU SHITHEAD.  LOOK AM I COOL KNOW."

"LOOK AT THE DARKNESS IN ME."

Everything about him screams trying to hard to be cool.


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 8, 2012)

Huntring said:


> Nobody wants to hear a emo teenager that swears a lot.
> 
> "FUCK YOU.  YOU SHITHEAD.  LOOK AM I COOL KNOW."
> 
> ...



Fuck you.

FUCK YOU

FUCK YOU!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## King Hopper (Sep 8, 2012)

Chuck inglish said:


> Isn't new Dante 17? Of course he's gonna act like that



dmc3 dante was essentially dante in his teen phase


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]j7410iERPhQ[/YOUTUBE]


King Hopper said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHWRTUdYimI[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> You dont even have to go as far as 3 or 4



But of course, but 4 has a few.
[YOUTUBE]5pWvKx1x1pk[/YOUTUBE]
They really should have just worked on a rebooted DMC2 instead of a full reboot.
Dante was well on his way with 3,1,4
Thought it really sucks that the old DT is lost.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 8, 2012)

The gameplay is slow and hardly a challenge 

Cant wait for duke nukem forever to have sold more copies than DmC


----------



## Wicked (Sep 8, 2012)

I don't really get the complaining all the time. You're gonna end up playing the game anyways.


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 8, 2012)

Hmm...so people are still venting, eh? Might as well join, I guess.

*Inhales*

DMC looks like a train wreak. I was kind of hopeful for this thing after some small gameplay photos...until I came here and was made aware of it's current form. Mainly that it's *dreadful.* The main problems with this that I have are the following:

-Bad enemies and weapon design (small point, but hurts the gameplay)
-Lazy gameplay (Devil Trigger is pathetically overpowered and the one boss we've seen which is supposed to be mid way into the game is a joke, among other things)

-Bad writing and characters (Ninja Theory themselves have a 90's comic book approach to what badass is, not to mention that they, you know, have never themselves wrote anything near the level of books and movies, which is what they want this thing to be on the level of)

-Horrible plot: The story has a terrible premise, turning from it's roots of being an over the top demon hunting adventure with the plot telling you what's important, it's turned into a political satire. *Why?* No really, *WHY?!* It doesn't make it deep, and it certainly doesn't fit the character that they are trying to convey. Which now that I mentioned it, I need to address;

-*Dante*: This part pisses me off the most by far. Now, I'm not talking about his "Emoness" or any of that, just his failure as a character both in comparison to older Dante and as in his own right. 
Now the problems reside in a one thing. This one things stems from a bad decision; Tameem's pandering. Tameem, despite "not caring" about fan reaction, has gone out of his way to pander to the old DMC crowd in the form of DINO's (yeah, I know that term's stupid, but it's easier than spelling Old and New Dante every sentence) new character design and personality. The main problem is this; DINO cannot be like Dante because he is fundamentally different from him.
See, the reason so many people like Dante was because of three things; Dante was clean cut, bomastic and over the top at all times, but could make fun of himself and everything around him. This made him a fun character, one you like to watch and listen to so you could see awesome thing we would do next. Whether or not that was deep enough for people is a different discussion.
The problem? DINO, fundamentally, has nothing in common with Dante at all. DINO isn't clean cut bombastic or over the top. He's sloppy, cynical and mean-spirited. You can't play DINO like Dante because they aren't even similar on a fundamental level. That is the main problem.
The the sad part is they seemed to know this at the start. They had DINO act the way i described, and made a backstory that worked for that character. The first DINO looked and acted like he was the cynical sloppy and mean-spirited asshole this new one act's like. This was emphasized in the first trailer. But no. They threw it all away for stupid bullshit pandering that, while trying to appease the fans they "don't care about", not only fails spectacularly, but also somehow succeeds at making the character worse.

I would have honestly preferred that DMC be like in the original trailer. At least that looked like it had some promise. At least that looked like it could play an interesting story of a tortured half-breed with a mind that's been twisted past it's breaking point getting revenge on those who have wronged him. Seriously, if they had gotten component writers on board, it could have been something. Oh well. I suppose that's just my opinion.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 8, 2012)

It's like the game is parodying itself, but it really isn't.


Formation Y said:


> I don't really get the complaining all the time. You're gonna end up playing the game anyways.



Nope, avi.
But I'm finally going to play DMC4 now.
Seems about the right time.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 8, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> I don't really get the complaining all the time. You're gonna end up playing the game anyways.


Good joke.

I'm just gonna play Bayonetta.


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 8, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> I don't really get the complaining all the time. You're gonna end up playing the game anyways.





You can't tell me with straight face that this isn't a problem


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 8, 2012)

Need to buy that game (Bayonetta)...
By the way, have there been any talk about a sequel in the mix?
EDIT: Oh wow. I completely forgot about the HD Collection.
Well, there's one more thing on my "must buy sometime" list.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 8, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> Good joke.
> 
> I'm just gonna play Bayonetta.



Think I'll play that DMC collection as well, maybe I will finally get through DMC2.
Or you know that new MGS game with raiden, looks like it's pretty good. Got to play that.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 8, 2012)

Yes there will be a sequel of bayonetta
hopefully when capcom dumps DmC into the ground they will get someone with actual talent to work on bayonetta 2



Death Certificate said:


> You can't tell me with straight face that this isn't a problem



That is the gameplay people are defending
from A to SSS with no effort and no fear of losing it.
and that is half a health bar 

5 axe strikes from a to trip S
i remember fighting vergil and being lucky to even get to SS and stay at it


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 8, 2012)

Phx12 said:


> Need to buy that game (Bayonetta)...
> By the way, have there been any talk about a sequel in the mix?



whispers here and there.
Oh another game I'll play instead of DMC.
[YOUTUBE]VEmWfkFEVLU[/YOUTUBE]
This game here.


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 8, 2012)

Huh. Heard that game was cancelled by someone.
That person must die.


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 8, 2012)

Phx12 said:


> Need to buy that game (Bayonetta)...
> By the way, have there been any talk about a sequel in the mix?
> EDIT: Oh wow. I completely forgot about the HD Collection.
> Well, there's one more thing on my "must buy sometime" list.



The sequel for the game has been talked about although the actual game is another story, and if your buying bayonetta, get the 360 version.


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 8, 2012)

Yep, just saw Bayonetta in Max Anarchy/ Anarchy Reigns...
Intsant-buy.
...As soon as I get more money.


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 8, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Yes there will be a sequel of bayonetta
> hopefully when capcom dumps DmC into the ground they will get someone with actual talent to work on bayonetta 2
> 
> 
> ...



That's cause you're a awful DMC player. Maybe Hack n' Slash isnt for you, go play Mario my son.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 8, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> I don't really get the complaining all the time. You're gonna end up playing the game anyways.



The complaining is because it doesn't look good.

And if I do play it, it won't be because I bought with my own money, and that's for damn sure. I'll be playing Metal Gear Rising instead.


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 8, 2012)

So why are you going to play the fucking game? So you can "clock" it and be all badass to your friends that you clocked it?


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 8, 2012)

wtf are you talking about


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 8, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> That's cause you're a awful DMC player. Maybe Hack n' Slash isnt for you, go play Mario my son.



alright then
upload a youtube video within the next 7 days of you triple s ranking vergil on dante must die
show me how it's done


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 8, 2012)

So anyways, how about we talk about something fun for a change?
Like this?
[YOUTUBE]VLMSFCGsXMo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o1fuwUJnKFM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 8, 2012)

I think this game might just get me into rap music.
Granted, Madworld helped.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm more interested in the post count of those who are anti-this game. Common sense has informed me that there should be none.

Seems it was wrong this time.


----------



## crazymtf (Sep 8, 2012)

Phx12 said:


> So anyways, how about we talk about something fun for a change?
> Like this?
> [YOUTUBE]VLMSFCGsXMo[/YOUTUBE]



Demo for this game sucked massive dick.


----------



## Gino (Sep 8, 2012)

Of course it did...


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 8, 2012)

more effort went into the demo of AR than all of DmC :ho


----------



## Chuck inglish (Sep 8, 2012)

I still have one question.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 8, 2012)

Then why not post it in the post that you mention it in?


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 8, 2012)

Also to the guy saying we suck at hack slash and should play mario

Guess what
Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon has more pre orders than DmC

Just saying 

I mean hay
Nintendo hasn't made Mario shave his mustache off and made him gangbang out on the streets for shrooms while smoking cigarettes looking like a drug abuser that hates the world

If you stick with the winning formula you always move forward
----

also the game will be out Jan 15 2013
And it looks and plays like what we have seen so far?


DmC:
Devil May Cry? Actually it means Dreck Made Casual


----------



## Chuck inglish (Sep 8, 2012)

ok *takes deep breath* would it be cool if I necroed the bayonetta vs Dante thread. It's just so many wrongs that need to be righted. You guy's left off with bayo winning just because hideki said she would win. When he was only being a biased prick and trying to support the release of bayonetta


----------



## zenieth (Sep 8, 2012)

Also still very serious about any SB character having more in depth gameplay than all of New Dante's repertoire.

edit: Don't touch that thread.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 8, 2012)

Bayonetta would win because of shit like Queen Shiva which punched a goddess from beyond the reaches of pluto into the sun
Plus she possesses the eye of the umbra which by rumors is half of what rewrites their universe.

But I will just take it from the people that do all the number crunching and give it the Witch since they know leagues better.


----------



## Chuck inglish (Sep 8, 2012)

zenieth said:


> edit: Don't touch that thread.



Well that sucks.


----------



## Scratchy (Sep 8, 2012)

What Zenieth and Axl said.
Stop bringing the OBD here.


----------



## Chuck inglish (Sep 8, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Bayonetta would win because Queen Shiva punched a goddess from beyond the reaches of pluto into the sun
> Plus she possesses the eye of the umbra which by rumors is half od what rewrites the universe they have



*FacePalm* something tells me you're a terrible debater

Anyway I think they should've kept Dante the way he was seen in the first trailer. Now that was badass. He fuggin put out a cigarette on a demons forehand than snapped its neck. What's better than that? NOTHING!! an the fact that he smokes made him look even more badass


----------



## zenieth (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm not quite certain if that post is serious or not.


----------



## Chuck inglish (Sep 8, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I'm not quite certain if that post is serious or not.



I'm not bullshitting. That trailer was badass, seriously Dante was probably 16 in that trailer and hadn't gotten over the his family being slaughtered. So he's trying to relieve his stress by smoking and killing demons


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 8, 2012)

Chuck inglish said:


> *FacePalm* something tells me you're a terrible debater
> 
> Anyway I think they should've kept Dante the way he was seen in the first trailer. Now that was badass. He fuggin put out a cigarette on a demons forehand than snapped its neck. What's better than that? NOTHING!! an the fact that he smokes made him look even more badass



omg. this screams out troll. No one should take this guy seriously


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 8, 2012)

I actually kind of agree with chuck, for completely different reasons, mind you. I thought that his character had potential to be something good. If they tried not to be cool and to tell a nice story with a strong narrative, I wouldn't have cared as long as Ebony and Ivory were in it. Well, that and stomping in demon skulls. It would've been fresh and new, compared to the crap they're shilling out now. Hell, it would've jelled with the rest of the new DMC than with what we have now.
But knowing the company, they would have fucked it up.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 8, 2012)

Once again

This DmC is...

Dreck made Casual

Douchebag made Cumdumpster 

or

Delinquent munches Cocks


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 8, 2012)

Well it certainly is now.


----------



## Keollyn (Sep 8, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Then why not post it in the post that you mention it in?



 

**


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 8, 2012)

DmC

Delinquents munging Corpses


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 8, 2012)

Chuck is a moron.

Nothing more needs to be said.


----------



## Chuck inglish (Sep 8, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> omg. this screams out troll. No one should take this guy seriously



Troll? For stating my opinion? 

Yeah but, anyway the Dante from the first trailer would've been a good character development for the Dante and earlier installments. Think about it the guy had to be a loose cannon from his past expierences. I could actually see a young Dante smoking and being a complete sadist against demons.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 8, 2012)

To be honest they should have just stuck with crystal meth dante. I may like how this new guy looks (I still don't consider him Dante though but I like his design as a completely different character) but if NT and Capcom are gonna completely change Dante they shouldn't pussy out by trying to make him both old dante and ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)--I mean new dante at the same time. That's just dumb and defeats the point of the entire reboot. 

Then again half of what Capcom does defeats the point of anything so there =/ 

Just give me Dragons Dogma 2 then go bankrupt kthxbai.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 8, 2012)

zenieth said:


> Also still very serious about any SB character having more in depth gameplay than all of New Dante's repertoire.
> 
> edit: Don't touch that thread.



Even Tsuruhime? Because I find her quite hard to play as. I only played as her to unlock Motonari.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 8, 2012)

*In Loving Memory...*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zS3DpnJC9Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Majinvergil (Sep 8, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> Get a life.


Why don't you follow you're example,get a life.Everyone has the right to post there opinions,no need to get buthurt,plus the guy brings alot of reasons why people have problems with this game,it's not because of the hair,like you ignorants like to say.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 8, 2012)

Don't worry about him. He was trollin.

And from what I saw in other places on the forum, not just here....he sucks at it.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 8, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> Don't worry about him. He was trollin.
> 
> And from what I saw in other places on the forum, not just here....he sucks at it.



It's OK people it's OK. I negged him.  The situation is under control.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 8, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> It's OK people it's OK. I negged him.  The situation is under control.



You need a little more power than that to get a point across through a neg...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 8, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> You need a little more power than that to get a point across through a neg...



The point would get across once he's down $60.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 8, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The point would get across once he's down $60.



 omfg rep


----------



## The World (Sep 8, 2012)

Dante has that Kenshiro fighting spirit

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CO7AfKBsHTI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 8, 2012)

Fuck DMC. I want to talk about Metal Gear Ground Zeroes.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 9, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> Fuck DMC. I want to talk about Metal Gear Ground Zeroes.



this is a thread created for a shit game
NO FUN ALLOWED
NO TALK ABOUT THE GOOD TIMES ALLOWED
NO TALK ABOUT GOOD THINGS PERMITTED


----------



## zenieth (Sep 9, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Even Tsuruhime? Because I find her quite hard to play as. I only played as her to unlock Motonari.



yes even tsuruhime, despite my dislike of her, she had a very technical play style, they all did. And each encorporated a number of cancels, special manipulations and follow ups all running at 60fps.


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 9, 2012)

Majinvergil said:


> Why don't you follow you're example,get a life.Everyone has the right to post there opinions,no need to get buthurt,plus the guy brings alot of reasons why people have problems with this game,it's not because of the hair,like you ignorants like to say.
> [/IMG]



And every one has a right to like this game as well you ignorant piece of shit. Just cause I ain't like you sucking around every other member's dick about hating this game doesn't mean there aren't people who do like this game. No need to be butthurt about it.



Roman55 said:


> Don't worry about him. He was trollin.
> 
> And from what I saw in other places on the forum, not just here....he sucks at it.



Trolling? I genuinely like this game you dumbass.



ZERO PHOENIX said:


> It's OK people it's OK. I negged him.  The situation is under control.



You really think I give a shit about petty ass negs? Wow internet points...omfg I think I'm gonna commit suicide now 

Go back into your mother's womb zero phoenix.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 9, 2012)

what do you like about this game, Tyrion? This is a genuine question as I'd like an opinion on what makes you excited for this when it drops.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 9, 2012)

He talks like Donte, so makes sense to me.


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 9, 2012)

zenieth said:


> what do you like about this game, Tyrion? This is a genuine question as I'd like an opinion on what makes you excited for this when it drops.



I gave my reason a few pages back plus I gave my reasons in the other thread as well, all I said here was I'm pre-ordering this game and everyone went nuts  So I played along. But the main reason I like this game is because I'm not afraid of change. When I Play DMC I'm not looking at how preety Dante looks or how preety the characters look, I'm playing to kill shit.

People forget once you are playing a game and start to get into it, you forget about all this "over analysis" people tend to do nowadays with movies and games.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 9, 2012)

I don't hate this game either Tyrion

One of the many few people here who don't bash it everyday.


----------



## Chuck inglish (Sep 9, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> I gave my reason a few pages back plus I gave my reasons in the other thread as well, all I said here was I'm pre-ordering this game and everyone went nuts  So I played along. But the main reason I like this game is because I'm not afraid of change. When I Play DMC I'm not looking at how preety Dante looks or how preety the characters look, I'm playing to kill shit.



Fuck are you talking bout? Nobody here mentioned how Dante looks. Is DMC fans are mad because This Dante is lame and nothing like the original. The old Dante was laid back and cool while this Dante just acts like....bleh. Man it sucks how much they butchered thus game to please you so called DMC fans. they should've kept the Dante from the first trailer.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 9, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> I gave my reason a few pages back plus I gave my reasons in the other thread as well, all I said here was I'm pre-ordering this game and everyone went nuts  So I played along. But the main reason I like this game is because I'm not afraid of change. When I Play DMC I'm not looking at how preety Dante looks or how preety the characters look, I'm playing to kill shit.
> 
> People forget once you are playing a game and start to get into it, you forget about all this "over analysis" people tend to do nowadays with movies and games.



I'm not enamoured by the series, as I've only played the original, but don't you think change is a tenuous reason at best? 

I mean change isn't always good. Looking at the game I can say that I really do like the art direction they're going in, at least in regards to the landscape and how surreal it can get at times. Even so there are the issues of fps and the sheer simplicity of it. I mean simplicity works at times but I feel most people actually get into hack n slash because it has some of the technicality of fighters but geared in a different way.


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 9, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> I gave my reason a few pages back plus I gave my reasons in the other thread as well, all I said here was I'm pre-ordering this game and everyone went nuts  So I played along. But the main reason I like this game is because *I'm not afraid of change.* When I Play DMC I'm not looking at how preety Dante looks or how preety the characters look, I'm playing to kill shit.
> 
> People forget once you are playing a game and start to get into it, you forget about all this "over analysis" people tend to do nowadays with movies and games.



Many video game franchises change, alot of them don't gain any benefit from the changes and end up forgetting what was good about them in the first place.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 9, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> You really think I give a shit about petty ass negs? Wow internet points...omfg I think I'm gonna commit suicide now
> 
> Go back into your mother's womb zero phoenix.




How long we got to listen to you masturbate to DMC5?  Btw bitch, negged!


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 9, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> Me butthurt? I'm gonna be chilling with this game whilst you'll be slitting your wrists as to why you hate this game so much 24/7 with your butthurt cronies  This is your stupid logic:
> 
> > Hate the game = legit
> > Like the game = butthurt
> ...




 This dude on NT's dick like he actually work there.


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 9, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> This dude on NT's dick like he actually work there.



Just heard a sound... of a test tube clinking. I think it's calling for you ZERO PHEONIX, time for you to go back to where you came from.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 9, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> Just heard a sound... of a test tube clinking. I think it's calling for you ZERO PHEONIX, time for you to go back to where you came from.



Oh shit yo this dude Eddie Murphy.  Tyrion you are just so fucking funny. I mean wow you are so funny. I'm dying.  Hey everyone, the guy who's about to spend $60 on a game that wouldn't have looked good last gen is cracking jokes up in this bitch.

If NT put as much effort into making this game as you do licking their balls we might have actually had something.


----------



## Chuck inglish (Sep 9, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> You joined in June 2012. Clearly you don't know what the fuck I'm on about so shut up.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mwCZjGO6HIA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tyrion (Sep 9, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> Oh shit yo this dude Eddie Murphy.  Tyrion you are just so fucking funny. I mean wow you are so funny. I'm dying.  Hey everyone, the guy who's about to spend $60 on a game that wouldn't have looked good last gen is cracking jokes up in this bitch.
> 
> If NT put as much effort into making this game as you do licking their balls we might have actually had something.



If I'm liking something and this apparently means I'm licking their balls... you disliking it must mean eating their shit for breakfast.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 9, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> If I'm liking something and this apparently means I'm licking their balls... you disliking it must mean eating their shit for breakfast.



Work the shaft you dirty bitch. YES! Oh I'm sorry, I like the dirty talk when someone is sucking my dick.  Oh come back Tyrion, I promise we won't make fun of you because you're retarded. We're going to make fun of you because you like DMC5.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 9, 2012)

And that's what it's all about!


----------



## slickcat (Sep 9, 2012)

Tyrion you had better stop posting in this thread since DMC die hard fans will jump on you as the target of their hate. 

All in all you guys are spamming this thread, I have to say it, are you going to keep hating this game or graduate from that and do something else. Whenever I click this thread its for new info, not to read all your sapping stories of what it could have been or not. Let ppl have their tastes and leave others in peace, carry your hate elsewhere.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 9, 2012)

slickcat said:


> Tyrion you had better stop posting in this thread since DMC die hard fans will jump on you as the target of their hate.
> 
> All in all you guys are spamming this thread, I have to say it, are you going to keep hating this game or graduate from that and do something else. Whenever I click this thread its for new info, not to read all your sapping stories of what it could have been or not. Let ppl have their tastes and leave others in peace, carry your hate elsewhere.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 9, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> Work the shaft you dirty bitch. YES! Oh I'm sorry, I like the dirty talk when someone is sucking my dick.  Oh come back Tyrion, I promise we won't make fun of you because you're retarded. We're going to make fun of you because you like *DMC*.


Accuracy fix.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 9, 2012)

If you want new info you should use trusted and respectable sites like Kohaku and IGN or watch the gaming news channel that keeps you up to date on all of your gaming needs like G4. This is a thread about discussing the game, not a news site. 










































*Spoiler*: __


----------



## slickcat (Sep 9, 2012)

and that makes this thread for all the cry babies then and not for posting new info or discussing the game at hand, like other threads on this same gaming department...... right


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 9, 2012)

slickcat said:


> and that makes this thread for all the cry babies then and not for posting new info or discussing the game at hand, like other threads on this same gaming department...... right



Sooooooooooooooooo, now you're going to bitch about us bitching.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 9, 2012)

People are discussing this game. Their discussing why it sucks/doesn't suck. In a thread you don't have to post new info you simply have to discuss it which people have been doing. 

If you want news, go to a news site. If you want to discuss DmC without the bitching then go to a parallel universe where DmC is beloved and Capcom is rebooting the franchise into DMC and everyone is bitching about that.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 9, 2012)

slickcat said:


> Tyrion you had better stop posting in this thread since DMC die hard fans will jump on you as the target of their hate.
> 
> All in all you guys are spamming this thread, I have to say it, are you going to keep hating this game or graduate from that and do something else. Whenever I click this thread its for new info, not to read all your sapping stories of what it could have been or not. Let ppl have their tastes and leave others in peace, carry your hate elsewhere.


or, OR! You will just fuck off from here at the speed of light. How about that?


----------



## slickcat (Sep 9, 2012)

Yes, because nobody other than tyrion seems to be saying anything to you guys. An entire 9 pages of a part 1 filled with trash talk,with the exception of reference to past titles. whats the point. 

Even though this is the internet,where ppl can say shit and get away with it,I feel that theres no point in cursing when I can tell ppl that something is wrong, so I m stating this as nice as I can ,most of you should grow the fuck up, you arent the only fans who have had their favorite characters and franchises ruined, I dont know any other way to say it to you guys. Let people have their opinions.


----------



## Majinvergil (Sep 9, 2012)

Tyrion said:


> And every one has a right to like this game as well you ignorant piece of shit. Just cause I ain't like you sucking around every other member's dick about hating this game doesn't mean there aren't people who do like this game. No need to be butthurt about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Trolling? I genuinely like this game you dumbass.



I never said you couldn't like the game dumbass,just respect those who don't like it,they are not blindly hating it,they were fans of the original and are not liking what there seeing,everyone has the right to like it or not.Some one brings up good reasons to why he has problems with the game and you're response is  "get a life", are you that butthurt kiddy? if you only want positive feed back,go find another forum buddy.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 9, 2012)

This thread sucks. Lets stop talking about DmC and get back on topic. 

Fucking Bayonetta 2, Real Devil May Cry, Metal Gear Rising and God of War 

Or we could merge this thread with Ninja Gaiden 3


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 9, 2012)

In today's news.
[YOUTUBE]VInipGOi7YM[/YOUTUBE]
Donte ruins another game with his mere presence.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 9, 2012)

You can't ruin a game that already sucks :ho

But just imagine, Playstation allstar battle royale are missing 2 character for the ultimate clash.

Real Dante vs Kratos vs Raiden vs Bayonetta. Make it happen Sony, you only need 2 more fucking characters.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 9, 2012)

DedValve said:


> You can't ruin a game that already sucks :ho



You can make it suck more 
[YOUTUBE]JPwXoYBa1jw[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]ziMDLWGfcq8[/YOUTUBE]
So, deadpool game?


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 9, 2012)

That was funny as fuck.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 9, 2012)

Hopefully Deadpool's game turns out great.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 9, 2012)

DedValve said:


> You can't ruin a game that already sucks :ho
> 
> But just imagine, Playstation allstar battle royale are missing *5 character* for the ultimate clash.
> 
> Real Dante vs Kratos vs Raiden vs Bayonetta vs *Wesker vs Scorpion vs Squall Leonhart*. Make it happen Sony, you only need 2 more fucking characters.



Fixed.

I put Squall in, because FF8 needs more exposure than FF7 nowadays, I want to see Squall, Raiden, and Dante(Original) duke it out, and plus, FF8 DID come out on only the PS1. But, shit, if a FF character does get in, I'd be willing to bet it'll be either Cloud or Sephiroth. As always, they're the ones getting the fucking needless appearance.

Well, I'll say this much. If a FF7 character does get in, Zack would be the best addition. He's at least had little appearances in other series, compared to Cloud and Sephiroth.


----------



## Majinvergil (Sep 9, 2012)

slickcat said:


> Yes, because nobody other than tyrion seems to be saying anything to you guys. An entire 9 pages of a part 1 filled with trash talk,with the exception of reference to past titles. whats the point.
> 
> Even though this is the internet,where ppl can say shit and get away with it,I feel that theres no point in cursing when I can tell ppl that something is wrong, so I m stating this as nice as I can ,most of you should grow the fuck up, you arent the only fans who have had their favorite characters and franchises ruined, I dont know any other way to say it to you guys. Let people have their opinions.


 Let people have their opinions? I find it funny that the people who support this game have no Idea what an opinion is.they act as if people are only allowed to like the game.just like what tyrion is doing,bitching at everyone who has a problem with this game.Everyone has the right to like or not this game.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 9, 2012)

Didn't Sony say that there would be a female RPG character or something? Lightning seems to be the obvious Squeenix choice given her upcoming game and her success and (for some reason) popularity on Playstation over xbox. 

Not that I mind though, I like Lightning, just not the game.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 9, 2012)

slickcat said:


> Tyrion you had better stop posting in this thread since DMC die hard fans will jump on you as the target of their hate.



Damn right we are die hard DMC fans.
Anyone who accepts this bullshit is a pushover that will gladly bend over as the video game industry rapes for not only day 1 DLC, on disc DLC but the raping of the characters and stories we loved.

Bioware hit the scrap heap at dragon 2 and fucked up ME3 that the the only may to fix it would to be remake the whole game. 

the only reboot to ever work was Castlevania Lords of Shadow
Castlevania was good and now give a shit ton of crazy moves and weapons... OH YEAH

so yeah
excuse me for choosing how my money should be spent 
it's not gunna be on biowaste and shitty theory


----------



## Majinvergil (Sep 9, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Didn't Sony say that there would be a female RPG character or something? Lightning seems to be the obvious Squeenix choice given her upcoming game and her success and (for some reason) popularity on Playstation over xbox.
> 
> Not that I mind though, I like Lightning, just not the game.


Yeah they did and I believe it is lightning


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 9, 2012)

I was just saying that this game has bigger problems other than dante's design, the other guy got mad for some reason.
Anyway some new scans 




Edit:


----------



## DedValve (Sep 9, 2012)

Castlevania was a terrible reboot. It's a great action game sure but a terrible Castlevania game.

Tomb Raiders first reboot was the perfect capture of what the series was about. Tomb Raiders second reboot seems to change it up greatly yet still remain true to what made the series so succesful and changed Lara's body to a more younger looking one that is still recognizable yet different enough. 

Tomb Raider is the reboot every reboot should strive to be, different yet recognizable.


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 9, 2012)

Scan's wont work.



DedValve said:


> Castlevania was a terrible reboot. It's a great action game sure but a terrible Castlevania game.
> 
> Tomb Raiders first reboot was the perfect capture of what the series was about. Tomb Raiders second reboot seems to change it up greatly yet still remain true to what made the series so succesful and changed Lara's body to a more younger looking one that is still recognizable yet different enough.
> 
> Tomb Raider is the reboot every reboot should strive to be, different yet recognizable.



Eh, Lords of Shadow was OK. Although it kinda wrote itself into a weird place with the ending.


----------



## slickcat (Sep 9, 2012)

Majinvergil said:


> Let people have their opinions? I find it funny that the people who support this game have no Idea what an opinion is.they act as if people are only allowed to like the game.just like what tyrion is doing,bitching at everyone who has a problem with this game.Everyone has the right to like or not this game.



 Lol at ppl quoting me to look smart. Tyrion is the only person on this thread that likes this game fully, so now he shouldnt post that he likes it without being attacked. Dont tell me shit about opinion, when someone is exercising his right to post in this thread, yet the very ppl who dislike this game for what it is"discussing DMC" are the ones telling me I m bitching at others for bitching. 

Like fuck yeah, do you see any other person telling you guys that you are wasting pages on shit talk here, no because those who like this game will be attacked by you guys.

Those who will buy this game dont get money from you all to do so, so let them do so. I ve stated I ll pick this game cheap because it has problems,if you missed my post its a few pages back. I m an action game fan based on combat, I ll say it again and again, when the mood strikes me to play something I get it. 

This game is not on par with any DMC title but its still an action game nevertheless, if its good to my standards b4 the final date I pick it up.I have said my piece, quote me all you want and curse me, its up to you. I like to have my word out and know that it is.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 9, 2012)

^ Uhm correction, i will say that this game looks better than DMC 2, so there's that 




Tomb Raider Reboot looks amazing. LOD i thought was decent. As an action game it was pretty good, and the second seems to want to expand on that, so we'll see how it does


----------



## slickcat (Sep 9, 2012)

Ahh DMC2, lol, well I did like some features in DMC2, but the guns were overpowered and the sword attacks were bad, the girl lucia had some nice acrobatic shiruken shots and dante got all his acrobatic moves in DMC2 since he could backflip and the lot. Basically yeah DMC is better than DMC2. As for LOS, I enjoyed the game, I m not a castlevania fan so I dont know what I missed to dislike it.I considered it an action game and decent one at that. 

As for the new tomb raider, not sure yet about that either until close to the release date.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 9, 2012)

I thought DMC2 was not only a bad DMC game, it was just a bad game in general, see you have to parse the two


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 9, 2012)

*Banned? Totally worth it.*



slickcat said:


> Lol at ppl quoting me to look smart.



It's having the opposite effect isn't it.  





slickcat said:


> Tyrion is the only person on this thread that likes this game fully, so now he shouldnt post that he likes it without being attacked.



So what you fucking this dude?





slickcat said:


> Dont tell me shit about opinion, when someone is exercising his right to post in this thread, yet the very ppl who dislike this game for what it is"discussing DMC" are the ones telling me I m bitching at others for bitching.



That's kind of what you're doing.






slickcat said:


> Like fuck yeah, do you see any other person telling you guys that you are wasting pages on shit talk here, no because those who like this game will be attacked by you guys.



We're giving DMC more marketing than Capcom. Given how much you want this game to be a success I suggest you shut the fuck up and let us spread the word.





slickcat said:


> Those who will buy this game dont get money from you all to do so, so let them do so. I ve stated I ll pick this game cheap because it has problems,if you missed my post its a few pages back. I m an action game fan based on combat, I ll say it again and again, when the mood strikes me to play something I get it.



You and Tyrion are going to pick this game up day one. You people are the ones destroying the game industry. It's not Capcom, it's not EA, it's not SE, it's dumbass gamers like you who pay $60 for some shit developers half-assed from concept to completion. You can say whatever you want as many times as you want. No one listens to you because nothing you say means anything.





slickcat said:


> This game is not on par with any DMC title but its still an action game nevertheless, if its good to my standards b4 the final date I pick it up.I have said my piece, quote me all you want and curse me, its up to you. I like to have my word out and know that it is.



Fuck you and your word. This DMC does not look slick it does not even look playable. Shinobi on PS2 moves faster than this shit and I'm sure Shinobi plays better too. Some fans hate DMC some fans like it, but don't try to knock us because we're not on our knees blowing NT or giving Capcom handjobs like you are. Since you've done a great job swallowing DMC, I've got another bomb you can suck on.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 9, 2012)

Oh yeah shinobi that's a great game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 9, 2012)

You can't like a game fully unless you played it, but you sure can hate it fully without playing it.


----------



## Majinvergil (Sep 9, 2012)

slickcat said:


> Lol at ppl quoting me to look smart. Tyrion is the only person on this thread that likes this game fully, so now he shouldnt post that he likes it without being attacked. Dont tell me shit about opinion, when someone is exercising his right to post in this thread, yet the very ppl who dislike this game for what it is"discussing DMC" are the ones telling me I m bitching at others for bitching.
> 
> Like fuck yeah, do you see any other person telling you guys that you are wasting pages on shit talk here, no because those who like this game will be attacked by you guys.
> 
> ...


because you probably think you're smarter then anyone here right?let ignorance asside,he can like the game all he wants,but where I see it everyone has the right to have there opinion spoken.you need to go some pages back and see who is attacking who,he was attacking everyone who had a problem with the game with insults,witch is probably why he's banned now, a guy posted facts of why he had problems with this game and Tyrion's butthurt response was"get a life" .This is a thread to talk about this game,people have the right to like it or hate on it,If you only want positive feed back,go find another forum buddy.

It's like I said I'm a dmc fan and if I do pick this up , it will be renting or used with a major price drop.Not just because the gameplay is slow,that there is no challenge and the plot is shit,but because the developers insulted the fans and made fun of DMC and the character.Plus there are alot of better games coming out next year,I don't even get how this DMC is even relevent


----------



## DedValve (Sep 9, 2012)

So....dat Ground Zeroes huh


----------



## Majinvergil (Sep 9, 2012)

DedValve said:


> So....dat Ground Zeroes huh


Now that game I would buy day 1,full price


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 9, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You can't like a game fully unless you played it, but you sure can hate it fully without playing it.



You can still hate the game even when playing it.

Oh boy, that's a different beast altogether. Wait till people get their hands on the game.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 9, 2012)

I agree with that sentiment


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 10, 2012)

the demo for this game will be better than this game
why?
its free and shorter


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 10, 2012)

im not taking up my personal space for this garbage


----------



## Wicked (Sep 10, 2012)

Rising > Zero


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 10, 2012)

I've seen some recent gameplay videos and apparently there's enemies that are immune to angel weapons and others  immune to demon weaons and really fucks up the gameplay variety since it goes against what Devil May Cry is all about, the liberty to experiment and create combos with the entire game arsenal at your disposal.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 10, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> Rising > Zero


----------



## Wicked (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 10, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> Rising > Zero



Both are going to be fucking amazing either way.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]03JzK6IbLbs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 11, 2012)

cant rust any devs these days
NT
Biowaste

more companies going to the trash heap


----------



## DedValve (Sep 11, 2012)

You can always trust Valve :33

EA: Yo gabe give us your company
Gabe: This isn't "my" company this is the gamers company. 
EA: Give it to us homes or we takin' it by force dawg
Gabe: Fuck you. Have fun on your piece of shit origami. 
EA: ORIGIN
Gabe: Whatever queers. 

:33


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 11, 2012)

Rockman Online was cancelled.

Capcom is my least favorite company in existence at the moment.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 11, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Rockman Online was cancelled.
> 
> Capcom is my least favorite company in existence at the moment.



They paid Superbot to put Dino in Playstation All Stars instead of Dante who is a fan favourite and an actual PS icon(I mean he was in the PS2 version of Viewtiful Joe, They could of put him the Gamecube version so that says something) Just to promote their shitty game.

If it was Superbot that wanted Dino then Shame on them. But regardless they shouldn't force this game down our throats.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 11, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Rockman Online was cancelled.
> 
> Capcom is my least favorite company in existence at the moment.



At this point, one could actually question if Capcom are competing with EA on, "the worst gaming company of all time" reward.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 11, 2012)

I say they're worse.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 11, 2012)

I dunno man. Capcom have yet to pull out that bullshit online pass that EA has. Any company who does that loses a LOT of points with me. With me(And I'm sure I'm not the only one), Capcom is walking on thin ice already. If Capcom ever did that, then I think I'd just totally boycott them.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 11, 2012)

Only Capcok game I bought was Dragons Dogma and it was deserving of that. I don't mind boycotting Capcom since they make no good games no more. At least for me.


----------



## Gino (Sep 11, 2012)

Damn dat troll guy Raging Fagget is everywhere even got event damn
[YOUTUBE]Toqm8M_PKHs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]geyOMMk3aI4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 11, 2012)

Still giving views to a screaming idiot manchild who thinks screaming the obvious is the grandest fucking opinion ever conveyed?

Nah, I'll pass.


----------



## Gino (Sep 11, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Still giving views to a screaming idiot manchild who thinks screaming the obvious is the grandest fucking opinion ever conveyed?
> 
> Nah, I'll pass.




Da fuck he piss on you or something?


----------



## Gino (Sep 11, 2012)

Firefist said:


> main event is great, watched that vid, its hilarious how people try to even defend this game.
> 
> 
> *capcom is pretty much the trashiest, worst, least professional gaming company of the 21st century.
> ...



couldn't have said it better myself.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 11, 2012)

Gino said:


> Damn dat troll guy Raging Fagget is everywhere even got event damn



The guy looks like he should drop a couple tons before going on camera.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 11, 2012)

Guys
i am going to make a fake dating profile
pretend to be a girl
and troll that fat fuck
And i have a goth friend who while a little chubby is going to help me 
I FUCKING LOVE TODAY


----------



## Gino (Sep 11, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Guys
> i am going to make a fake dating profile
> pretend to be a girl
> and troll that fat fuck
> ...



I look forward to seeing how this goes


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 11, 2012)

they call me heartless
because i sheath my sword in my chest


----------



## God (Sep 11, 2012)

piece of shit scrapped?


----------



## Gino (Sep 11, 2012)

If only


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 11, 2012)

no 
capcom and this game are not scrapped yet


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]9v-9BBiC0VU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]xti_6Bzpa8A[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]ZXsR9540Js0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Sep 13, 2012)

Bayonetta 2 confirmed Fuck DmC


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 13, 2012)

Gino said:


> Bayonetta 2 confirmed Fuck DmC



We're gonna need more info than that alone, bucko.


----------



## Gino (Sep 13, 2012)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 13, 2012)

Holy fucking shit, what?

It's true.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 13, 2012)

Max Anarchy, Revengence and Bayonetta 2

Platinum is going places


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 13, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Max Anarchy, Revengence and Bayonetta 2
> 
> Platinum is going places



Funny thing is we got Non Hack n Slash Games that are coming out that are more DEVIL MAY CRY than DmC. 

Seriously NT is out of their league here. If Revegance and this game does well(which they will) I hope Capcom takes note and be like "Lets Give the IP to them"

But that will never happen.


----------



## Gino (Sep 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]hirJAOc2D3k[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 13, 2012)

That looks fucking sick. 

DmC prepare thy self.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 13, 2012)

Making Bayonetta 2 exclusive for WiiU IS COMPLETELY FUCKING RETARDED.

That is all.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 13, 2012)

Bayonetta to DmC:

"you gon get this work"


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 13, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Making Bayonetta 2 exclusive for WiiU IS COMPLETELY FUCKING RETARDED.
> 
> That is all.



Wait Wait its Wiiu only? 

Thats fucking stupid. 

Ah well was gona buy the Wiiu anyways.


----------



## Gino (Sep 13, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Making Bayonetta 2 exclusive for WiiU IS COMPLETELY FUCKING RETARDED.
> 
> That is all.



This is indeed gonna piss a lot of people off

But hey FFXIII was a  PS3 exclusive too


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 13, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Making Bayonetta 2 exclusive for WiiU IS COMPLETELY FUCKING RETARDED.
> 
> That is all.



I got all hyped.

Then I read your post.

Then I googled it..

And..well..this sucks..


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2012)

How is there even a Bayonetta 2? 

She already killed Jubileus

There should be nothing stronger

PlatinumGames logic


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 13, 2012)

The World said:


> How is there even a Bayonetta 2?
> 
> She already killed Jubileus
> 
> ...



Jubileus is chump change


----------



## Majinvergil (Sep 13, 2012)

These games will embarrass DMC,hell I don't even  think DMC will be better then Ninja Gaiden 3 lol

For what I'm seeing.Proving one more time that Platinum games should of been making DMC and not ninja SHIT


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 13, 2012)

The World said:


> How is there even a Bayonetta 2?
> 
> She already killed Jubileus
> 
> ...



If they can get more villains to fight Dante, they can get more villains to fight Bayonetta.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 13, 2012)

The final boss will be Donte.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 13, 2012)

The World said:


> How is there even a Bayonetta 2?
> 
> She already killed Jubileus
> 
> ...



And? Mundus is the most powerful demon that Dante faces in the series, and there's still two more enemies in the sequal after that.

They could just easily bring in the hardcore angels such as Metatron or Michael, who could attempt to finish what Jubelieus started.


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 13, 2012)

Jubileus wasn't even the strongest creature in that game. Both the guy that sells weapons to you and likely the demon Bayonetta summons are stronger than her. There's plenty still to go.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 13, 2012)

Rodin for canon final boss


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 13, 2012)

We're still waiting for this to happen


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 13, 2012)

Anyone wanna bet that bayonetta 2 as a WiiU exclusive will sell better than DmC?


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 13, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Rodin for canon final boss



I was in awe when I found out his title was "Infinite One" and that he's actually higher ranked than Jubileus.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 13, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Anyone wanna bet that bayonetta 2 as a WiiU exclusive will sell better than DmC?



That goes without saying. And we'll get Bayonetta 3 afterwards.

Who knows, we'd might get a proper console Valkyria Chronicles game if we cross our fingers.


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> If they can get more villains to fight Dante, they can get more villains to fight Bayonetta.





Spartan1337 said:


> And? Mundus is the most powerful demon that Dante faces in the series, and there's still two more enemies in the sequal after that.
> 
> They could just easily bring in the hardcore angels such as Metatron or Michael, who could attempt to finish what Jubelieus started.





Spirit King said:


> Jubileus wasn't even the strongest creature in that game. Both the guy that sells weapons to you and likely the demon Bayonetta summons are stronger than her. There's plenty still to go.



Except Jubileus was the creator of the Bayonetta world

Mundus was only 1 demon king

You know it didn't make any sense that Bayonetta could beat her in the first place considering she was essentially God.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 13, 2012)

While True
The Right eye of the sages and left eye of the umbra
[did i  get them backwards?]
can rewrite the universe or both society's histories

So a possible Plot could be that bayonetta is being hunted down by the last remaining virutes to get her left eye of the umbra and create a new universe or a new goddess


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 13, 2012)

The World said:


> Except Jubileus was the creator of the Bayonetta world
> 
> Mundus was only 1 demon king
> 
> You know it didn't make any sense that Bayonetta could beat her in the first place considering she was essentially God.




*Spoiler*: __ 



No there's higher beings than her. She's not the oldest existence Infinite one Rodin is older (and ranked higher in heavenly rank), she's just the current creator. There's powers above her though we don't know if they're sentient


.


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> No there's higher beings than her. She's not the oldest existence Infinite one Rodin is older (and ranked higher in heavenly rank), she's just the current creator. There's powers above her though we don't know if they're sentient.



Wut? Rodin is just a powerful fallen angel

How can he be older than Jubileus?


----------



## Gino (Sep 13, 2012)

Spoiler tag that shit for people who haven't played the game yet you fuckin ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 13, 2012)

The World said:


> Wut? Rodin is just a powerful fallen angel
> 
> How can he be older than Jubileus?



His title is Infinite One higher ranked than jubileus and older than her too.

Angel ranks.

*Spoiler*: __ 



■Third Sphere (Angels, Archangels, Principalities) 
■Second Sphere (Powers, Virtues, Dominions) 
■First Sphere (Thrones, Cherubim, Seraphim) 
■Occult Device * 
■Umbra Witch * 
■Auditio 
■The Lumen Sage * 
■Dea 
■The Infinite One 




Hierachy of angels, Dea is jubileus Rodin is Infinite One. He pretty much got kicked out by the combined forces of everyone else I think.

In game description


*Spoiler*: __ 



An incredibly powerful angel once charged with governing a portion of Paradiso. Immortal, he has seen the passing of countless generations in Paradiso, surviving them all, and earning the awe-inspiring title of Infinite One.

It is said he turned his back on the heavens and fought an insurgency against Paradiso. Upon ultimately losing the battle, he was exiled to Inferno. However, there are others that say the rulers of Paradiso feared his power and ensnared him in a trap that led to his exile. During his time in paradise, the angel Rodin was charged with the task of creation, responding to Divine Will with various masterpieces.

He was known as a genius smith, renowned for his weapons and armor. The stories of grossly outnumbered troops using his weapons to eviscerate demonic forces are too numerous to tell. After being forced from Paradiso, it is said the newly condemned demon tired of the chaotic battles that rage endlessly in Inferno and disappeared from the Infernal realm. No one knows of his whereabouts since


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah, I looked up his wiki entry too

Nowhere does it say he is stronger and older than Jubileus

Just that he ruled a portion  of Paradiso with other high ranking angels


U MAKEY NO CENTS


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 13, 2012)

The World said:


> Yeah, I looked up his wiki entry too
> 
> Nowhere does it say he is stronger and older than Jubileus
> 
> ...



He's ranked higher common sense. It was also implied in your fight with him.


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2012)

_In keeping with the myth of Rodin being the Devil May Cry universe's Satan, it is possible that Rodin may have rebelled against Jubileus, and she was the one responsible for his banishment to Hell. _


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> He's ranked higher common sense. It was also implied in your fight with him.



She created Paradiso, he rules a portion of it. 

Where exactly are they getting this ranking from?

Being an optional secret stronger hidden boss?


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 13, 2012)

The World said:


> _In keeping with the myth of Rodin being the Devil May Cry universe's Satan, it is possible that Rodin may have rebelled against Jubileus, and she was the one responsible for his banishment to Hell. _



It's stated in game she feared him and that it pretty much took the heavens to take him down.

Posted it before in spoiler tag.

■Third Sphere (Angels, Archangels, Principalities) 
■Second Sphere (Powers, Virtues, Dominions) 
■First Sphere (Thrones, Cherubim, Seraphim) 
■Occult Device * 
■Umbra Witch * 
■Auditio 
■The Lumen Sage * 
■Dea 
■The Infinite One

She's Dea, he's Infinite one. This is the Hierachy of Laguna.


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2012)

She ruled over the previous universe and at the birth of the new universe the three realities were created

How can Rodin be higher ranked?


> *Long ago, before time itself, the champions of heaven and the demons of hell roamed the earth. This one reality was governed by Jubileus, the Creator.* However, this reality was split into three: light, dark, and chaos in-between. In this ensuing armaggedon, Jubileus was cast down and imprisoned in a stone statue. With this, the duty of looking over the three worlds was handed to the Umbra Witches and the Lumen Sages, each with their own "eye" with which to oversee history. The Umbra, being closer to Inferno, and the Lumen, closer to Paradiso, withheld a heavenly balance for centuries. It was only when a child of the light and the dark; Bayonetta, was born that the two clans fell into desrepair and were exterminated from the Earth. The purpose of this onslaught: to revive Jubileus and return the Trinity of Realities into one.





> According to Temperantia, the Cardinal Virtue of Temperance, the First Armageddon was the destruction of the previous universe, caused by an unequal balance of light and dark. As a result, Jubileus, The Creator was imprisoned, and the Trinity of Realities were spilt into light, dark and chaos


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2012)

Then again, wasn't the version of Jubileus that Bayonetta fought a weaker inferior incomplete version without the Left Eye?


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 13, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Anyone wanna bet that bayonetta 2 as a WiiU exclusive will sell better than DmC?



Without a doubt.


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 13, 2012)

The World said:


> She ruled over the previous universe and at the birth of the new universe the three realities were created
> 
> How can Rodin be higher ranked?



There's been several generations of Laguna, and he's most probably the oldest existence. Also it's not a case of she likely not just creating everything he probably originally instructed her. Basically he couldn't be bothered creating stuff aside from weapons due to the divine will she did everything else. She most probably didn't create him, and was simply delegated the job of creating everything else.

Hence why he superseeds her.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 13, 2012)

The World said:


> Then again, wasn't the version of Jubileus that Bayonetta fought a weaker inferior incomplete version without the Left Eye?



Yep Bayonetta is the left eye after all.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 13, 2012)

Remember Rodin is beat up when he gets you weapons?
[YOUTUBE]8iVtSTkoMFE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 13, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Remember Rodin is beat up when he gets you weapons?
> [YOUTUBE]RvEkMpue9Ew[/YOUTUBE]



It's obviously heavily implied demons are stronger than angels.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 13, 2012)

This is how you know DmC is uninteresting when we're talking about Bayonetta. IN DETAIL.


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> There's been several generations of Laguna, and he's most probably the oldest existence. Also it's not a case of she likely not just creating everything he probably originally instructed her. Basically he couldn't be bothered creating stuff aside from weapons due to the divine will she did everything else. She most probably didn't create him, and was simply delegated the job of creating everything else.
> 
> Hence why he superseeds her.



Sounds like fanfic

What do generations of Laguna have to do with anything when she is the Creator?

Why would the Auditio try so hard to resurrect her if there are more powerful angels like Rodin? Considering he clearly isn't the strongest, if he was pushed out of Paradiso


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 13, 2012)

Bayonetta was the next step in evolution


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 13, 2012)

The World said:


> Sounds like fanfic
> 
> What do generations of Laguna have to do with anything when she is the Creator?
> 
> Why would the Auditio try so hard to resurrect her if there are more powerful angels like Rodin? Considering he clearly isn't the strongest, if he was pushed out of Paradiso



Umm no he's ranked highest, and implied oldest and pretty much guided everyone else. It seems you can't seen to accept this but it is pretty much canon. Hell the dude was stated to be immortal which is more than can be said for her...

It most probably took all of heavens to kick him out as was stated. He's not stronger than everyone in heaven combined but given his rank he is most probably stronger than her individually.

Rodin wasn't even on their side he stopped giving a shit.


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2012)

Like I said, she was only beat because she was incomplete

It seems like you're making alot of assumptions about Rodin's strength



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Bayonetta was the next step in evolution



Yep, she was light and dark

Like the union of an angel and demon from Preacher verse


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> This is how you know DmC is uninteresting when we're talking about Bayonetta. IN DETAIL.



Lukewarm bathwater tier in comparison

That's sad 

Fucking Ninja Theory and Crapcom


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 13, 2012)

The World said:


> Like I said, she was only beat because she was incomplete
> 
> It seems like you're making alot of assumptions about Rodin's strength



So are you in regards to jubileus. We are given a ranking we which indicates comparitive strength of all angels beings not including demons etc e.g the angels near the top are stronger than those below and he's comes at the very top and yet your ignoring this. If anyone your the one making assumptions. I'm just following established lore.


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2012)

So am I?

She was the ruler?

See?


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 13, 2012)

The World said:


> So am I?
> 
> She was the ruler?
> 
> See?



Not really when he had highest rank. It's like saying a king is the ruler when a parliament has the power, it's pretty a title your not top dog.

He's the top of the hierachy, that's what the ranking was called the Hierachy of Laguna. Come one you must realise your grasping at straws.


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2012)

They were only ranking incomplete Jubileus

Hell Queen Sheba apparently wasn't even around in the previous universe and was born when Inferno was created

It's also a wonder why Queen Sheba looks like exactly like Jubileus except black


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 13, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Remember Rodin is beat up when he gets you weapons?
> [YOUTUBE]8iVtSTkoMFE[/YOUTUBE]



he didn't fight the demons in his true form


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 13, 2012)

The World said:


> They were only ranking incomplete Jubileus
> 
> Hell Queen Sheba apparently wasn't even around in the previous universe and was born when Inferno was created
> 
> It's also a wonder why Queen Sheba looks like exactly like Jubileus except black



No that was the overall rank of when Jubleus of in full power. It's not a powerlevel level rank chart of current powerlevels. It's the hierachal strcuture and he was ahead of her. He was general she vice, or anything below.



The World said:


> They were only ranking incomplete Jubileus
> 
> Hell Queen Sheba apparently wasn't even around in the previous universe and was born when Inferno was created
> 
> It's also a wonder why Queen Sheba looks like exactly like Jubileus except black



Incorrect it's not a powerlevel chart he simply more important captain to her liutenant. Hence why it's called a hierachy it's where orders are typically sent downwards from. Why would it even take into account incomplete Jubileus it was made long before Bayonetta fought her.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 13, 2012)

Mist Puppet said:


> he didn't fight the demons in his true form


Still getting his ass beat shows something.
Teh demons are strong and Bayo summons them.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 13, 2012)

**People taking Bayonetta's lore seriously**

Not even Kamiya does that, the hell is wrong with you people.

It's an interesting universe with a pretty dynamic Hell/Heaven setting. But PG can establish as many "Creators" and "Ultimate Beings" as they want but that will never stop a sequel from being made. There's always something else.


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 13, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **People taking Bayonetta's lore seriously**
> 
> Not even Kamiya does that, the hell is wrong with you people.
> 
> It's an interesting universe with a pretty dynamic Hell/Heaven setting. But PG can establish as many "Creators" and "Ultimate Beings" as they want but that will never stop a sequel from being made. There's always something else.



Pretty much what I was arguing. They opened this door already by having Jubileus not be out right the strongest being in her verse.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 13, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> **People taking Bayonetta's lore seriously**
> 
> Not even Kamiya does that, the hell is wrong with you people.
> 
> It's an interesting universe with a pretty dynamic Hell/Heaven setting. But PG can establish as many "Creators" and "Ultimate Beings" as they want but that will never stop a sequel from being made. There's always something else.



DMC thread.


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> No that was the overall rank of when Jubleus of in full power. It's not a powerlevel level rank chart of current powerlevels. It's the hierachal strcuture and he was ahead of her. He was general she vice, or anything below.
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect it's not a powerlevel chart he simply more important captain to her liutenant. Hence why it's called a hierachy it's where orders are typically sent downwards from. Why would it even take into account incomplete Jubileus it was made long before Bayonetta fought her.



He is not the general/king at all, what the hell? If it stated he only ruled a portion of Paradiso how the fuck is he above her? Seriously? 

If anything Kamiya created Rodin similar to Lucifer as a fallen angel, if anything Rodin would be Jubileus' vice.
.
There are no if, and's, or but's about this.

She is the fucking ruler, when she resurrects with both the left and right eye she has the power to destroy the whole fucking universe along with Rodin in it


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 13, 2012)

The World said:


> He is not the general/king at all, what the hell? If it stated he only ruled a portion of Paradiso how the fuck is he above her? Seriously?
> 
> If anything Kamiya created Rodin similar to Lucifer as a fallen angel, if anything Rodin would be Jubileus' vice.
> .
> ...



Come on now your being butt hurt. He's ranked above her in the entire organisation. This ranking existed before Jubuleus even fought Bayonetta and the events of the story itself. He's ranked above her, is more important than her, get over it. You don't have a real leg to stand on her. It was done for a purpose. If you were right she would be ranked above him she's not. So just accept it and move on.

Also I'm pretty certain she can't kill him, he's stated to be immortal, and couldn't even finish him the first time.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 13, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> While True
> The Right eye of the sages and left eye of the umbra
> [did i  get them backwards?]
> can rewrite the universe or both society's histories



I mentioned that
Dea more than likely wasn't full power since it requires both eyes to rewrite the universe/history

Also, for all we know Rodin and the very Ancient Sages are older than the Creator and Rodin's first weapon might have been Dea
Or the left and Right eyes and he wanted a fair balance or w/e 
How bad ass would that be for Rodin? His weapon is a Goddess 

Again complete crazy guess work but my point is that maybe Rodin is older than Dea.


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 13, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> I mentioned that
> Dea more than likely wasn't full power since it requires both eyes to rewrite the universe/history
> 
> Also, for all we know Rodin and the very Ancient Sages are older than the Creator and Rodin's first weapon might have been Dea
> ...



He probably is given his rank. She wouldn't have created him and then gave him a rank above her.


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Come on now your being butt hurt. He's ranked above her in the entire organisation. This ranking existed before Jubuleus even fought Bayonetta and the events of the story itself. He's ranked above her, is more important than her, get over it. You don't have a real leg to stand on her. It was done for a purpose. If you were right she would be ranked above him she's not. So just accept it and move on.
> 
> Also I'm pretty certain she can't kill, him he's stated to be immortal, and couldn't even finish him the first time.



How exactly do you know when this ranking existed? Source?

That ranking system was just in the game files. Mere chuunin databook tier

I honestly don't know why I even argued with you

You want to bring hierarchy into this, I told you already she was the ruler of everything currently, and the ruler of everything before the story even existed

You want to bring power into this, Jubileus can destroy the universe and Rodin along with it

Can you show me Rodin's universe busting durability?


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 13, 2012)

The World said:


> How exactly do you know when this ranking existed? Source?
> 
> I honestly don't know why I even argued with you
> 
> ...



The stuff written in book form etc in game the ranking included are essentially part of christianty based relgion written works. Essentially that stuff is pretty much the bible. Hence why it was obviously written before the game. Did you actually read the stuff in game?

This isn't OBD we're talking about author intention and the author clearly intended for Rodin to be more powerful than her lore wise. Hence why he is the super secret hard, harder than the actual last boss secret boss.


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2012)

Chuunin bedpan level


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 13, 2012)

Rodin can one shot you


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 13, 2012)

The World said:


> Chuunin bedpan level



So you've given up arguing, concession accepted. It's not like you had much of arguement anyway. He had shit feats but he was clearly intended to be stronger than her.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 13, 2012)

I think the question is: If Jubileus was the most powerful being in existence, why was she the slowest, easiest "Big" Boss of the game?


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 13, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I think the question is: If Jubileus was the most powerful being in existence, why was she the slowest, easiest "Big" Boss of the game?



Yeah, the length of battle was the only part that was annoying with it. Much prefer Balder. Man that boss fight was awesome.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 13, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Rodin can one shot you



So can Dea
OMFG I was playing it on N-SIC
i got turned into Cereza then ejected because there was that black hole / galaxy / insta kill thingy


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Rodin can one shot you



It's actually a 2-shot. Kind of like Sephiroth's one winged angel move



Spirit King said:


> So you've given up arguing, concession accepted. It's not like you had much of arguement anyway.







Spirit King said:


> He had shit feats but he was clearly intedted to be stronger than her.



Haha Nope


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I think the question is: If Jubileus was the most powerful being in existence, why was she the slowest, easiest "Big" Boss of the game?



Easiest boss wut?

She is a bitch to fight


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2012)

I had no trouble with Jeanne or Balder

Or like any of the big bosses save for Iustina? or maybe it was Temperance


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 13, 2012)

The World said:


> Easiest boss wut?
> 
> She is a bitch to fight



She's plain and systematic. Not really hard just very long. E.g once you figured her out on normal there's no point in playing the rest. Balders actually gives you more difficulty on the higher levels. in imo obviously.


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2012)

Gracious and Glorious..............yeah they definitely took a bit to master and time counters correctly


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2012)

On the highest difficulty I couldn't beat Jubileus is what I meant

Or actually I got bored and gave up


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 13, 2012)

Non-stop climax regards: 

Eh. Certain parts of Dea were annoying. The kill the three wings or w/e parts
I hated the getting turned to Cereza then its released when there is a blackhole insta kill thingy right next to you.
I loved fighting Jeanne. She was trip and a treat to fight that last two time you fight her.
The boss you have to kill with the cannons made me fucking rage on NSIC


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2012)

You must have a thing for Father's

Okay where did he touch you


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 13, 2012)

The World said:


> You must have a thing for Father's
> 
> Okay where did he touch you



Come on he had like the best boss theme and imo fight the game, Plus the dude had swag.


----------



## The World (Sep 13, 2012)

Yeah no denying he was the most theatrical  boss fight next to the first boss and Jeanne

Him chucking around skyscrapers and ripping satellites out of space


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 13, 2012)

The World said:


> You must have a thing for Father's
> 
> Okay where did he touch you



He raped me with a satellite and a skyscraper 
Everywhere.
What do you mean everywhere?
*EVERY WHERE*


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 13, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> Balder set up the hype for jub which she didn't quite fill to me. Plus seeing him dismantle the previous wicked weaves you used to defeat other bosses just made me go wow. I was surprised jub got taken down on the first summon.



Balder's performance, both gameplay and presentation wise, hyped too much a boss that turned out to be the worst in the game. I never liked Bayonetta's big bosses that much since they mostly fuck up the fast pacing of the overall design but Jubileus was mostly lights and sparkles for that shallow epic feel.

Balder's pretty much the only character that did any real damage to Bayonetta and especially her summons and managed to "defeat" her even if it wasn't in direct confrontation. Jubileus, just kinda punched here and there, shot some missiles from her hair and sat on her ass after shitting those elemental scenarios. Pretty boring for me, gameplay wise.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 14, 2012)

Seeing the recent DmC videos. . . ugh. The animation flow. . .


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 14, 2012)

lol, this thread turned into a Bayonetta discussion thread because of how painful it is to talk about this game.

I hope Capcom realizes their mistakes, but sadly, I think they'll realize it when it's too late.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 14, 2012)

It was inevitable that this thread would veer off into a Bayonetta discussion. That said I'm sad I never got around to platinumning everything and beating Rodin without using the durga glitch, but at least it's one of my few games that I got all achievements on and I'm proud of that. 

I hope that if Rodin becomes a boss again he isn't a reskinned Sage since he's a fallen angel I want him to have some more dark angel moves and shit but still, Rodin was just BAMF.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 14, 2012)

Wii U Bayonetta will sell more than DmC on a single platform


----------



## Gino (Sep 14, 2012)

I see you're still saying that(it's true)


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 15, 2012)

i have finally moved on from this game


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 15, 2012)

Gino said:


> I see you're still saying that(it's true)



I like repeating the truth.
Makes me feel importnat 



Khris said:


> i have finally moved on from this game


It's okay.
This game wasn't worth your time on the internet anyway


----------



## DedValve (Sep 15, 2012)

For a second I thought I was in the Bayonetta 2 forum


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 15, 2012)

DedValve said:


> For a second I thought I was in the Bayonetta 2 forum


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 16, 2012)

Poor Jeanne
I mean Aranea


----------



## Majinvergil (Sep 16, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> lol, this thread turned into a Bayonetta discussion thread because of how painful it is to talk about this game.
> 
> I hope Capcom realizes their mistakes, but sadly, I think they'll realize it when it's too late.


They will realize it when they see the poor sales lol


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 16, 2012)

betcha there will be more wii u sold in the first 3 months than there will be DmC copies ina  year :ho


----------



## Vergil642 (Sep 17, 2012)

I am genuinely considering buying Bayonetta 2 despite no WiiU just so it's sales will be slightly higher.

Because fuck DmC


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 17, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> I am genuinely considering buying Bayonetta 2 despite no WiiU just so it's sales will be slightly higher.
> 
> Because fuck DmC



That's not a bad plan actually.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 17, 2012)

Still bashing DMC and wanking Bayonetta 2. I see the trend here .


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 17, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> Still bashing DMC and wanking Bayonetta 2. I see the trend here .



Yea, I see that people know which game is shit(DmC) and which game is excellent(Bayonetta 2).


----------



## Wicked (Sep 17, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Yea, I see that people know which game is shit(DmC) and which game is excellent(Bayonetta 2).



Bayonetta has no gameplay yet so DMC > Bayonetta. Bayonetta should be dubbed Wankonetta. People here in GD wanking the shit out of it off a trailer.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 17, 2012)

Still posting stupidly and getting negged. I see a trend here


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 17, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> Bayonetta has no gameplay yet so DMC > Bayonetta. Bayonetta should be dubbed Wankonetta. People here in GD wanking the shit out of it off a trailer.



Yes because Pure Platting the whole game on every difficulty requires no skill and no gameplay to master?

It's harder to pure plat bayonetta bosses than it is to SSS rank the first 2 reboot bosses.
Please just get out.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 17, 2012)

Why are you trying to argue with Formation-Y?

He is retarded as fuck


----------



## Majinvergil (Sep 17, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> Still bashing DMC and wanking Bayonetta 2. I see the trend here .


Still wanking a shitty game and bashing a great game I see


----------



## Wicked (Sep 17, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Yes because Pure Platting the whole game on every difficulty requires no skill and no gameplay to master?
> 
> It's harder to pure plat bayonetta bosses than it is to SSS rank the first 2 reboot bosses.
> Please just get out.



Where is the Bayonetta 2 gameplay?... Exactly nowhere to be found. The game isn't out yet they can do changes to the game. You just hopping on the bash bandwagon like everybody else here.




Majinvergil said:


> Still wanking a shitty game and bashing a great game I see



Wankonetta is overrated. Couldn't even bother playing the first one. I thought for a second.. then I looked at DMC2 and played that instead.


----------



## Gino (Sep 17, 2012)

It doesn't even matter in Platinum Games I trust.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 18, 2012)

if bayonetta 2 were to copy noodles bayonetta 1 gameplay and gimmicks
it would still be leagues above this crock of shit 
Douchbag made Casual


----------



## Canute87 (Sep 18, 2012)

Well the new DMC might be good. You can only hope. I mean it's not like anybody wants the game to be bad


If it does fall short though Capcom can do a redesign with Nintendo overseeing them. That seems to be the trend nowdays. 

Nintendo fixing things.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 18, 2012)

and everyone hating nintendo for it


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 18, 2012)

If Crapcom decides to drop the ball on Donte then Nintendo can pick up the scraps. 

Then we can finally get a real DmC game. (Devil may Casuals)


----------



## Wicked (Sep 18, 2012)

This bash is getting old. Move on to something else.

Wanking Bayonetta 2 with no gameplay videos


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 19, 2012)

Time to start bitching again 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YHif33Gf-xE[/YOUTUBE]

1 second of Vergil in combat at the end.

EDIT: How lovely.

They fucked up the Sparta story.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 19, 2012)

Also this laughable image 



This guy is so intimating amirite?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 19, 2012)

sigh.  An I swear I'm fucking tired of another Ifirt clone. Putting another  gauntlets isn't going to change my mind lool.

I mean DMC4 made it up with Lucifer and Pandora


----------



## P-X 12 (Sep 19, 2012)

Good lord, even the weapons look like shit!


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 19, 2012)

Is it just me or in that pic I posted with the Ifret hands, they look like these but recolored:


----------



## C_Akutabi (Sep 19, 2012)

Red Hulk hands


----------



## God (Sep 19, 2012)

this fucking piece of shit game is still coming out?


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 19, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> Also this laughable image
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is so intimating amirite?



Thats the most retarded picture I've seen in my entire life.

Just look at those gauntlets 

And I just want to bitchslap that grin off his face. 

Seen the newest trailer too and its 100% confirmed that Tameem and his team are a bunch of gays. Donte looks gay, Vergil looks gay, that painting of Sparda looks really gay if you zoomed it, and that boss with the huge floating head looks homo as well. WTF. Ninja Theory should stop this yaoi fetish nonsense.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 19, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> Red Hulk hands


I really would love for him to bash his hands together and have them growl HULK SMASH.

That would be one joy this game would provide 

For those that don't get it, see previous page.


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 19, 2012)

Vergil went brokeback mountain

That cowboy hat


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 19, 2012)

Just look at him. Then tell me if he's gay or not.


----------



## zenieth (Sep 19, 2012)

those hands are stupid

and is it just me or do new dante's legs look wonky as fuck?


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 20, 2012)

He needs his daily fix of crack.


----------



## Vault (Sep 20, 2012)

Bowler hat Vergil? Whats this, I don't even.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 20, 2012)

I like how DmC's Ifrit looks like a pair of simplistic looking oversized rubber gloves. Totally "amazing" compared to Beowulf or Gilgamesh which were both overly detailed and stylistic, both with constant lighting effects.

This shit looks lazy as fuck. Fucking DMC 3 looks better than it visually. A good artstyle can go a long way. And don't get me started on how DMC4 looks so much fucking better than it.

I just want this game over with so Capcom can say what's it gonna go after it. Either continue this shitty reboot and I never look at it again or they continue the classic games and I can enjoy this franchise again or whatever, shelf the whole thing altogether. Either way, I just want some closure.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 20, 2012)

Also that last shot of Vergil?

*It's his original look, right down to the jacket.*

Same shit they pulled with Dante's DT, shameless pandering to a fandom that could care less at this point.


----------



## The World (Sep 20, 2012)

You know this would be okay if it were a new IP, because this looks like the logical next step Ninja Theory would make.

I mean, it looks like a mashup of Enslaved and Heavenly Sword with demons. So it doesn't look like a DMC game, but whatever the next game they would have made already.


----------



## Gino (Sep 20, 2012)

This game is downright embarrassing.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 20, 2012)

The World said:


> You know this would be okay if it were a new IP, because this looks like the logical next step Ninja Theory would make.
> 
> I mean, it looks like a mashup of Enslaved and Heavenly Sword with demons. So it doesn't look like a DMC game, but whatever the next game they would have made already.


Not gonna lie, that's my current view on this. 

If it was different characters and a new IP I would be cool with it but....having the title Devil May Cry there, you kinda expect something different than this.


----------



## Gino (Sep 20, 2012)

If it was a new IP everyone would be cool with it.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 20, 2012)

Seeing Vergil with a hat is like seeing Vegeta with a mustache.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 20, 2012)

Ifrit: shit looking version


----------



## Majinvergil (Sep 20, 2012)

What a joke


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 20, 2012)

"By the way, the names Dante."

They really want us to accept that don't they.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 20, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> "By the way, the names Dante."
> 
> They really want us to accept that don't they.


Just like they want us to accept Not!Vergil.


----------



## Sephiroth (Sep 20, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> Just like they want us to accept Not!Vergil.





Nope nope nope.


----------



## Ukoku (Sep 20, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Nope nope nope.



In a way I feel honored, to be able to witness one of the greatest epic fails of our time.


Serously. WTF.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 20, 2012)

Vergil looks like a fucking douche bag. Take that fucking Hat off.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 20, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Nope nope nope.


Brokeback Vergil.



Sol_Blackguy said:


> Vergil looks like a fucking douche bag. Take that fucking Hat off.


We must ask ourselves now....

*Who is the bigger douche?* Not!Dante or Not!Vergil?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 20, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> Brokeback Vergil.
> 
> We must ask ourselves now....
> 
> *Who is the bigger douche?* Not!Dante or Not!Vergil?



I'm calling this douche Vino(Vergil in Name only). 

In terms who is the bigger douche? Both of them. It will be a shame if put Lady. 

But then again people are saying Kat = Lady for some stupid reason.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 20, 2012)

Dino And Vino.....

Possible sitcom in the making?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 20, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> Dino And Vino.....
> 
> Possible sitcom in the making?



If that happens. It would be one those shows that its so fucking bad yets its hilarious to watch.

Also Fat Megaman as the roomate


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 20, 2012)

Naw he's the wacky neighbor with his get rich quick schemes.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 20, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> We must ask ourselves now....
> 
> *Who is the bigger douche?* Not!Dante or Not!Vergil?



The answer is Tameem. He used his own looks to portray that gay ass face of Donte. I wont be even surprised if it was also used as a template for Gaygil.


----------



## Vergil642 (Sep 20, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Nope nope nope.



I think I should restrict myself to seeing this thread once a week. Every time I come here and see new DmC info it just makes my soul die for DMC a little more.

Seriously, why the hat?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 20, 2012)

Maybe instead of looking at the overwhelming negatives, we should try to look at the possible positives, guys.

The visuals for one, look amazing.


----------



## Gino (Sep 20, 2012)

If you say so


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 20, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Maybe instead of looking at the overwhelming negatives, we should try to look at the possible positives, guys.
> 
> The visuals for one, look amazing.


And...............that's about it.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 20, 2012)

I'll definitely give it a chance. Story seems interesting and Vergil in the trailer had that psychopathic look about him (especially the eyes) 

If he wants to wear a hat, let him. Once I play the game and find out it was shit, then I'll be all over this with disappointment and rage. I'm not expecting it to be amazing but I think it'll at least be good and entertaining enough for me to play through it once.

I'm willing to give change a chance.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Sep 20, 2012)

It wasn't enough with ruining Dante's image. Now they had to ruin Vergil's too


----------



## God (Sep 20, 2012)

I remember people wouldn't quit bitching when they introduced Nero.

Nero was a better development than both these homo fucking atrocities.


----------



## Majinvergil (Sep 20, 2012)

I would of prefered a 2nd game with Nero as the main character,since we don't know much about him ,it wasn't really explained,but I believe he had some connection with Vergil,then to play a game with these 2 homo's.
Seriously if Vino didn't look bad already,they just had to give him a freaking cowboy hat,yeah let's gay it up some more,NT is saying.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 20, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> The visuals for one, look amazing.



The environments and the whole malice thing for sure.

Because every character, weapon and monster in this game are either badly made or just bland as all shit.

Except for Kat, I guess.


----------



## Furious George (Sep 20, 2012)

just


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 20, 2012)

This game will be the greatest game of all time mark my words. It'll beat God of War Ascension and Bayonetta 2 with a leather belt until they cry and beg for mercy  Ninja Theory and Vergil's gay hat commands it


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 20, 2012)

Vergil's hat confirmed for Final Boss.

It will have the voice of Mundus.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 21, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> And...............that's about it.



Yes, the visuals are so amazing that the game is visually showing me how bad things can be.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 21, 2012)

That's some logic you have there, can i have some


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 21, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Nope nope nope.



how does this


become that?


----------



## Furious George (Sep 21, 2012)

Does his angry fists get angrier as he taps into his angel reiatsu?


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 21, 2012)

We have established that they are Hulk Hands.

To gain power he needs to slam his fists together.

And a sound effect will play from them.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 21, 2012)

Furious George said:


> Does his angry fists get angrier as he taps into his angel reiatsu?



OMG


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 21, 2012)

DONTE'S FISTS WILL BURN BRIGHTER FOR ALL THE ANGRY PEOPLE OF THE WORLD

vergil is ruined
dante is ruined
the story of sparda is fubar 
just as
DMC as an IP


----------



## God (Sep 21, 2012)

about that nero convo, it appears that a Capcom official confirmed he was Vergil's son


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 21, 2012)

Cubey said:


> about that nero convo, it appears that a Capcom official confirmed he was Vergil's son



Really.
REALLY?!


----------



## God (Sep 21, 2012)

not sure if sarcasm or intrigue 

i'll just say yeah





> Nero has some sort of connection with Sparda, due to the connection he has with the Yamato and his alleged place in the Sparda bloodline. While the exact details of this have yet to be established by Capcom, the Devil May Cry 4 novel contains "hints" that Nero is Vergil's son, and this claim has allegedly been confirmed at "Captivate 2009" by one of the Capcom employees who worked on the game's localization.[7] However, even though the exact ages of Nero and Vergil are unknown, the approximations don't seem to add up.


----------



## Vergil642 (Sep 21, 2012)

It was also all but stated in the game's novelization. So it could still be retconned.

Oh wait, haha, silly me, DmC is all that remains.

This makes the ages kinda super-retarded in DMC though.

Dante and Vergil when Eva died: 8
Dante and Vergil in the manga: 18
Dante and Vergil in DMC3: 19
Dante and Vergil in DMC1: 29
Dante in DMC4: early 30's, I know it's shortly after DMC1 but can't recall if a timeframe was set.
Dante in DMC2: whothefuckknows?

Now, Nero was stated to be in his late teens in DMC4. Let's say for argument's sake Dante is 31. So too would Nero be 31. Let' say Nero is 18. This would mean that Nero was born when Vergil was 13. The best you get is if Dante and Vergil are 32 in DMC1 and Nero's 17, at which point you get Vergil being 15, which is possible but going into underage-sex territory as he probably knocked whoever the mother is at 14. Maybe Vergil's into older women?

That also raises the question of "why the fuck was Vergil interested in any human female when he thought his humanity was a cancerous infection weakening him and that humanity as a whole were basically worthless?" 

Pity there will never be a DMC game exploring Vergil running around in the underworld post-DMC3, attempting to hunt down Mundus and having flashbacks about his past revealing various tragedies that pushed him from being willing to bone some chick at 14 to a full on hateboner for humans at 18, possibly early as 15 considering Sanctus describes him as a "serious friend with a bitchin' blue coat and badass sword" (paraphrased).


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 21, 2012)

I love the new direction and I'm kind of sad to see how people are taking to it on you tube and the like. I think this is the kind of reboot that more games need. I think it's ballsy and it's not just a slight change of art style, they seem to be out to change our perception of the game and the world and to tell a different type of story that is born out of a need to tell something that's more than just comic book like characters fighting demons.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 21, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I love the new direction and I'm kind of sad to see how people are taking to it on you tube and the like. I think this is the kind of reboot that more games need. I think it's ballsy and it's not just a slight change of art style, they seem to be out to change our perception of the game and the world and to tell a different type of story that is born out of a need to tell something that's more than just comic book like characters fighting demons.



That is all well and good, but due to the reputation that the DMC series has built up, none of that matters if the gameplay doesn't stack up.

 I'm a bit more open to this now though. I figure if it bombs we'll go back to what DMC used to be, and either way I still have MGS Rising, which looks incredible.

Capcom should have outsourced to Platinum. Aren't most of the key guys from DMC1 there anyway?


----------



## Cardboard Tube Knight (Sep 21, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> That is all well and good, but due to the reputation that the DMC series has built up, none of that matters if the gameplay doesn't stack up.
> 
> I'm a bit more open to this now though. I figure if it bombs we'll go back to what DMC used to be, and either way I still have MGS Rising, which looks incredible.
> 
> Capcom should have outsourced to Platinum. Aren't most of the key guys from DMC1 there anyway?


The game play seems to be okay from what I have seen, people are bitching about the writing.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 21, 2012)

So I saw the latest trailer from DmC and as soon as it got to the part where Dino says "My name...is! Dante!" shockwave crashed and the video stopped with a picture of a dead jigsaw puzzle


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 21, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> The game play seems to be okay from what I have seen, people are bitching about the writing.



I think people are bitching about the writing because the gameplay seems merely "okay".

Like, their whole shtick was making the presentation and story better, and thats one of the reasons they went from 60 to 30fps , which definitely effects combat. So if they're going to potentially sacrifice gameplay, that story and presentation has to be REALLY good.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 21, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Capcom should have outsourced to Platinum. Aren't most of the key guys from DMC1 there anyway?



Capcom should have kept the team that rebooted the franchise and made DMC 3 & 4. Hell, they still can, it's the one that made Dragon's Dogma. Let Platinum work on their own games.


----------



## Vergil (Sep 21, 2012)

Like I said before, I think it'll be good for one playthrough. I'm on my umpteenth playthrough of dmc3 because I love the combat; but I'll buy and play DmC because I am interested in the story. If the combat is halfway decent (which it looks like it is) then I might get as obsessive about getting that SSS ranking. I dunno, it doesn't look like a bad game to me - but that may be because I'm not comparing it to previous dmcs

Personally I think there is too much of a big deal made out of the fps thing. If it works for that then it works. I don't want a clone of a previous game and I'm happy for them to try something new. Without folk like that we would just get endless copies of the same game. See Call of Duty and any sports franchise. It might be more fluid with a higher fps but from what I've seen, it looks pretty playable.

If they fuck it up, then oh well, nothing lost; they tried. I really don't see why folk are getting so pissed off at it. Just accept it as a new game or something akin to a fan fiction. If you don't want to accept that things are going to be different from the older titles then just play the older titles, but seriously, don't say its shit before playing it. That's just really narrow minded. 

I understand that they are taking characters that we love and doing strange things with them, but just accept that these are completely new character in a reboot.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 21, 2012)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 21, 2012)

DMC 4 Uncle Dante is best Dante.


----------



## Vault (Sep 21, 2012)

Uncle Dante was OP. Everything was a joke to him.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 21, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> DMC 4 Uncle Dante is best Dante.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFP9BiBSP98[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Sep 21, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> I'm calling this douche Vino(Vergil in Name only).
> 
> In terms who is the bigger douche? Both of them. It will be a shame if put Lady.
> 
> But then again people are saying Kat = Lady for some stupid reason.



Don't take it personally.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 21, 2012)

Cardboard Tube Knight said:


> I love the new direction and I'm kind of sad to see how people are taking to it on you tube and the like.* I think this is the kind of reboot that more games need.* I think it's ballsy and it's not just a slight change of art style, they seem to be out to change our perception of the game and the world and to tell a different type of story that is born out of a need to tell something that's more than just comic book like characters fighting demons.



Maybe other games. But Not Devil May Cry.

- Devil May Cry 4 is the second highest selling game in the franchise 
- The story could of been more explored.(Where the fuck Nero came from, Sparda's origin, etc)
-  As far as I'm concerned. Nobody I mean Nobody said Devil May Cry needed to be rebooted. The series was going fine. Yeah DMC4 wasn't as great as 1 or 2 but it wasn't horrible like DMC2.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 21, 2012)

Like I said, my current view is that if this was a new IP then I and a TON of other people wouldn't be raging at all. 

But this is (supposed to be) Devil May Cry. We have an Idea on what it's at least supposed to be.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 21, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> Like I said, my current view is that if this was a new IP then I and a TON of other people wouldn't be raging at all.
> 
> But this is (supposed to be) Devil May Cry. We have an Idea on what it's at least supposed to be.



Exactly. I wouldn't be even be bitching if it wasn't DmC. But sad thing is they are calling it DMC when its not.


----------



## Vergil642 (Sep 21, 2012)

Main reason I'm criticising this game is it's a mediocre game (which ordinarily I'd see, say it looks kinda crappy and ignore) wearing the skin of one of my favourite franchises while pissing and shitting all over the old fanbase who call it and it's developers on its shit.

Any news other than the recent gameplay videos look as floaty and shallow as expected and that Vergil's new hat is ridiculous?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 21, 2012)

Gameplay so far looks so casual that you can easily get S ranks in 2-3 combos. 
Writing, compare 1 scene, any scene from Heavenly Sword to the trailers that've been shown. Yeah.
The whole Raptor News thing is just shoehorned for no utter reason. I mean really, we're supposed to be playing a game about a guy who slays demons for a living, not the 411 worldwide insider news from CNN or FOX.

That on top of the looks (which at this point is just at the back of everyone's mind). It just looks bad. By itself if it was just another IP, it'd probably be just another mediocre game. Remember, they're not exactly hailed for their gameplay and I'm not exactly hearing about the complete and utter stellar gameplay of Heavenly Sword and Enslaved to the point you can still have fun after multiple playthroughs from the hardcore crowd. Otherwise it just looks like a bad bad DMC game.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 21, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Gameplay so far looks so casual that you can easily get S ranks in 2-3 combos.


Or spamming the same attack over and over and over....


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 21, 2012)

Remeber in DMC3 when it was hard to get SSS? This game is a joke lool


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 21, 2012)

.......and Over and Over and Over and Over and Over..............


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 21, 2012)

Sephiroth said:


> Nope nope nope.



.................................There are not enough words in this world to express how bad this is......


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 21, 2012)

Shit, seriously? that easy is to get get SSS rank? wow.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 21, 2012)

Unless the story is on par with Xenogears, no amount of that can justify the gameplay.


----------



## Vault (Sep 21, 2012)

The style meter still goes up even when using the same damn move?  Oh man. 

What made DMC so fun was the fact that in order to get SSS you have mix and match all of Dante's moves to kill with maximum style. Sad fucking day


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 21, 2012)

As easy mode DMC2 was, even *that* required effort to build the meter.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 21, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Unless the story is on par with Xenogears, no amount of that can justify the gameplay.



The probability of that happening is -100000000000000000000000000000%


----------



## God (Sep 21, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> As easy mode DMC2 was, even *that* required effort to build the meter.





dark times indeed


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 21, 2012)

Big Bοss said:


> The probability of that happening is -100000000000000000000000000000%


Did you divide by 3?

I got a few more zeros.


----------



## Big Bοss (Sep 21, 2012)

My calculator exploded when I tried to make it right.


----------



## Gunners (Sep 21, 2012)

I've said it before but I not going to buy this piece of shit. From a marketing point of view what they did is pretty smart/understandable. By using the DMC title they will draw in old fans in addition to the new fans the change of style brings in. Ultimately is _should_ equal more sales. 

Anyway I don't believe crap should be rewarded, if I feel the urge to play the game I'll collect it from a bargain bin.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 21, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> As easy mode DMC2 was, even *that* required effort to build the meter.



Well, it required effort because it was absolutely fucking broken and it made no sense whatsoever.

Really, as bad as DmC is, it's a fucking masterpiece compared to DMC 2.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 21, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, it required effort because it was absolutely fucking broken and it made no sense whatsoever.
> 
> Really, as bad as DmC is, it's a fucking masterpiece compared to DMC 2.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 21, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Really, as bad as DmC is, it's a fucking masterpiece compared to DMC 2.


That's kinda bold considering:


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 21, 2012)

I mean you can actually get killed in Bloody Palace mode.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 21, 2012)

It's not really bold when you think how much of a giant, cluttered shitstain of a game DMC 2 is. At least DmC is a poor man's, mediocre DMC 3&4, as pathetic as that is.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 21, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's not really bold when you think how much of a giant, cluttered shitstain of a game DMC 2 is. *At least DmC is a poor man's, mediocre DMC 3&4*, as pathetic as that is.



Now that's a bold statement.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 21, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> It's not really bold when you think how much of a giant, cluttered shitstain of a game DMC 2 is. *At least DmC is a poor man's, mediocre DMC 3&4, as pathetic as that is.*


Yep that is more of a bold statement.

But still I don't recall being able to do this in 2 at least:



And hey, 2 did have some (note I said *some*) redeemablity. This one doesn't seem to have any.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 21, 2012)

Jesus Christ, do you people really get this defensive if I don't show nothing short of absolute, complete hatred for a game? I'm not defending DmC, I'm saying 2 is worse than it.

DmC's really trying to be 3 & 4 as hard as it can. Despite failing horribly, it does have the basic gameplay aspects that Itsuno introduced with the last 2 games like jump cancelling and move cancelling. That alone puts it above anything Ninja Theory ever did. And certainly above 2.

DMC 2 has nothing going for it. It was a shit game made by people who had fuck clue what they were doing, there's absolutely no thought behind the combat or shooting and how it factors into the style system. It's a complete failure of a game in every sense of the word.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 21, 2012)

> Jesus Christ, do you people really get this defensive



Not really



> if I don't show nothing short of absolute, complete hatred for a game?



Not really



> I'm not defending DmC, I'm saying 2 is worse than it.



5 degrees of Kevin Bacon says otherwise



> DmC's really trying to be 3 & 4 as hard as it can.



Not even close



> Despite failing horribly



Naturally



> t does have the basic gameplay aspects that Itsuno introduced with the last 2 games like jump cancelling and move cancelling. That alone puts it above anything Ninja Theory ever did. And certainly above 2.



Not really seeing the point to this



> DMC 2 has nothing going for it. It was a shit game made by people who had fuck clue what they were doing, there's absolutely no thought behind the combat or shooting and how it factors into the style system. It's a complete failure of a game in every sense of the word.



We get it, you don't like DMC2.

Though waiting on the day you can casual more than casual than DMC2. Shit that it is.

Though the point going over your head here is that no matter hard it tries and no matter how shit DMC2 is, I rather play that than Dino May Casual. Simply on principal alone. The point being you can actually attempt something and get reward for trying as opposed to "trying".


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 21, 2012)

Well, you know what guys? How about we agree that both DmC AND DMC2 are shit?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 21, 2012)

And before I forget


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 21, 2012)

> How about we agree that both DmC AND DMC2 are shit?


Not really considering DMC 2 did have SOME redeeming quality.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 21, 2012)

It was sorta interesting on DMD, but that's simply b/c enemies didn't die quickly. By that point it was like the 10th time I was playing and my weapons were pretty much at max.

That and plus I was in anticipation of 3 coming out.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 21, 2012)

> DMC2 had redeeming factors





 No it didn't  Don't even go there. As bad as DmC looks, DMC2 everyone agrees should never have been made. 


This is like the Killzone fanboys after Killzone 2 came out. Just because it had nicer graphics and was a better technical game than the first game, all of a sudden "Killzone 1 wasn't THAT BAD!" even though everyone and their mothers knew that it was indeed that bad and had no problems trashing the crap out of it before Killzone 2 was announced with that CG bullshot trailer


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4a1c74euB5w[/YOUTUBE]

I believe I had the demo disc that had this trailer.



> As bad as DmC looks, DMC2 everyone agrees should never have been made.



Rather have the latter than the former. Though I still have 2. Not wasting a penny on DmC.

And the punch line is that DmC is essentially DMC2 in HD with a different looking Dante and Raptor News.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 21, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> And the punch line is that DmC is essentially DMC2 in HD with a different looking Dante and *Bill O' Riley.*


Fixed for ya.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 21, 2012)

If DMC3 had been the first DMC, it would have been a very successful series going forward on that basis, with Lady as the prime love interest instead of ophelia looking trish and what's her name from DMC 2


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 21, 2012)

To put in perspective, I'll use this example:




The former has poorer gameplay but a better main character and story (sorta, it's more crazy)
The latter has sorta better gameplay but a terrible main

Which game I'm gonna most likely play more?


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 21, 2012)

Drakenguard 1 cause it actually has a great story, great characters and has an excellent sequel that is NOT called Drakenguard 2


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 21, 2012)

I rather play Drakengard 2 than DmC, and I HATE NO WAY.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 21, 2012)

I'd rather sit out Drakenguard 2 and DMC and just play Nier instead 

Atleast Nier and Drakenguard are actually connected together. Drakenguard 2 is just some fanfiction shit that never happened. And so is DMC, Ninja Theory's gay cowboy hat vergil fanfiction of the original Devil May Cry series


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 22, 2012)

My god, kaim turned into that? and he lost his british accent too...


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 22, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> My god, kaim turned into that? and he lost his british accent too...



More like someone's gonna get stabbed, or Jewed. Or Jew stabbed.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 22, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> *Though the point going over your head here is that no matter hard it tries and no matter how shit DMC2 is,I rather play that than Dino May Casual. Simply on principal alone.* The point being you can actually attempt something and get reward for trying as opposed to "trying".



That's not a "point". That's not even an argument. At all. That's...that's something that you personally think about. Arguing is an attempt to persuade someone of something, by giving reasons for accepting a specific conclusion. You literally said "You missed my point that I want to play this game instead of that one".

So the hell what?

I think I fucking lost braincells there.

You just ignored everything I said, covering your hears about specific game mechanics, posted the same gif yet again and said absolutely nothing pertinent about anything. 

Holy shit, that was beyond fucking irrelevant, Jesus Fucking Christ.

DmC is trying to do something "new" (As in dumb down) while still following the overall game mechanics of the Third and Fourth game. Mechanics that turned them into amazing action games. It absolutely failed and it's total shit but it's shit that's following something that was well done in the first place.

DMC 2 is a fucking abomination where the gameplay is pointless button mashing where all different swords are essentially the same, guns deal more damage than any sword, there's absolutely no combos whatsoever and Dante is a fucking mute. There's absolutely nothing redeemable about it.

So I don't give a shit about whatever principle you may have. Regardless of how shit DmC is, it's already much better than DMC 2 was, is and ever will be in basic game design. Because DMC 2 DOESN'T has any basic game design, it's completely devoid of it. It completely fails at being an action game whereas DmC just makes misguided attempts of mimicking previous successful concepts.

My God, I think I'm leaving this thread altogether. People's irrational hate for shit seems to erase brain matter from existence. I think I almost reached Nirvana.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 22, 2012)

I think I broke him enough for him to create a wall of text.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 22, 2012)

You completely failed at engaging basic conversation in every conceivable way which made me create a wall of text, yes. You should be proud.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 22, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> -snip-




Yep DMC 2 is looking way better.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 22, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> You completely failed at engaging basic conversation in every conceivable way which made me create a wall of text, yes. You should be proud.



Running terrible things into the ground is an active past time of mine.

BTW I sense frustration.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 22, 2012)

For the record, I gave my reasons all over the place. I don't feel like reiterating them.

In the meantime



Even easier than easy mode DMC2

As well as hat Vergil.


----------



## The World (Sep 22, 2012)

Roman55 said:


> Yep DMC 2 is looking way better.






Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> For the record, I gave my reasons all over the place. I don't feel like reiterating them.
> 
> In the meantime
> 
> ...



Ass hat Vergil?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 22, 2012)

The minute I stop making small talk, people wanna hang me by the balls cuz I don't wanna debate properly. ITS NOT LIKE I'M TAKING SHIT IN STRIDE YALL. I just break conversation.

Oh noez, I'm using an opinion as a point despite giving reasons before. Shoot me in the head people. I'm bad.


----------



## The World (Sep 22, 2012)

We just shootin' the shit

Hanging out in a terribad thread

Billyclubbing this shitty game to death


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 22, 2012)

And that's all that matters.


----------



## Roman55 (Sep 22, 2012)

Each repeated billyclub hit is S......SS........*SSSensational!*


----------



## The World (Sep 22, 2012)

Donte smokes a cigarette while looking for dick to suck for crack

NT gives you SSS rank

Capcom would give you SSSS rank, but they decided to make it DLC


----------



## God (Sep 22, 2012)

DMC2 was fun idgaf what anyone says.


----------



## Gino (Sep 22, 2012)

DMC2 was the worst bday present I have ever gotten


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 22, 2012)

Hey guys like my new sig?

Come at me pro fans


----------



## Gino (Sep 23, 2012)

I'm getting the game just to beat his ass confirmed glorious sig Sol


----------



## Higawa (Sep 23, 2012)

Just change the name of the game and the name of the main character and we?re good.


----------



## bigduo209 (Sep 23, 2012)

Gino said:


> DMC2 was the worst bday present I have ever gotten



I got DMC3 on my birthday, I was happy as hell!


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 24, 2012)

Just when the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) thought it was safe to like DMC5, ZERO PHOENIX's ban expires. So for all the miserable, unemployed, gay-ass Ninja Theory wankers lets get back to sucking my dick. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pvonwGuRUeM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 24, 2012)

Zero Phoenix is back

No ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is safe now


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 24, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Zero Phoenix is back
> 
> No ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) is safe now


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 24, 2012)

Phoenix, your place isn't here. Nobody is defending this game at NF. You need to go to Youtube. I've been seeing some fellas actually defending this game and getting thumbed up in the youtube comments.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2012)

Ahh those ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) must be Tameem's relatives or NT employees, I'm sure of it.


----------



## Majinvergil (Sep 24, 2012)

Sadly I have seen people who say that never played a DMC game and even those who have, defend this shit on Youtube.


I'm gonna love beating the shit of this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) donte in All Star Battle Royale.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 24, 2012)

Majinvergil said:


> Sadly I have seen people who say that never played a DMC game and even those who have, defend this shit on Youtube.
> 
> 
> I'm gonna love beating the shit of this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) donte in All Star Battle Royale.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20USqwe9SAk[/YOUTUBE]

Same bud. You can just tell by looking at my sig


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2012)

Who the fuck is that noob? He looks like a fat ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) spawn of Tameem.

He even has the gall to say that MGS: Revengeance looks bad. LMAO

His face looks worse.

I bet he has a gay fetish. What a joke.


----------



## Crexis (Sep 24, 2012)

Ruined everything, and I only play games like these


----------



## Majinvergil (Sep 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]GfQIwlmK5Pg[/YOUTUBE]

I had an argument with this clown,because he still doesn't have a clue why people are hating this shit,as you can see the title of his video he's one of those ignorants that think people are only hating because they messed up the character,even brought up COD and how COD never chages ,so DMC had to change lol.And as he says he's late on the series and started playing DMC a while ago with the HD collection.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 24, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Who the fuck is that noob? He looks like a fat ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) spawn of Tameem.
> 
> He even has the gall to say that MGS: Revengeance looks bad. LMAO
> 
> ...




I hear he does stunts for Elton John in gay movies.


----------



## Majinvergil (Sep 24, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=20USqwe9SAk[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Same bud. You can just tell by looking at my sig


love that sig man,repped

Damn that fat fuck is the one who made Even Status lose his partnership


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 24, 2012)

Majinvergil said:


> [YOUTUBE]GfQIwlmK5Pg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> I had an argument with this clown,because he still doesn't have a clue why people are hating this shit,as you can see the title of his video he's one of those ignorants that think people are only hating because they messed up the character,even brought up COD and how COD never chages ,so DMC had to change lol.And as he says he's late on the series and started playing DMC a while ago with the HD collection.



I fucking stopped when he started comparing DmC and Call of Duty. No one asked for a DmC reboot, Crapcom was just too lazy to continue and didnt know what to do with their franchise and just decided to drop the ball. What an ignorant little cunt.



ZERO PHOENIX said:


> I hear he does stunts for Elton John in gay movies.



Now that you've mentioned it he does kinda look like Elton John. Seeing him makes me want to haymaker someone in the face.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 24, 2012)

How in the fucking world can somebody compare DMC and Call of Duty? That shows how much they actually grasp what they're talking about.

The DMC series didn't need a reboot. There was not one DMC fan that was asking for a reboot or at least major changes to it. I'm not saying that change is bad, but this is not the type of change the DMC series needed.


----------



## Gino (Sep 24, 2012)

People that don't get why fans are upset really needs to sit the fuck down and shut the fuck up instead of making shitty videos this shit is seriously getting tiring.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 24, 2012)

Gino said:


> People that don't get why fans are upset really needs to sit the fuck down and shut the fuck up instead of making shitty videos this shit is seriously getting tiring.



Gino knows what he is talking about. Bitches should listen to Gino 

Well guys at least we have Rising. Amazing how a Metal Gear game can be more Devil May Cry than this game.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 24, 2012)

i like how people think its just about the characters/hair and not basically everything about this game that just utter complete shit  

there hasn't been a single good thing about this game yet, and we're only months away from release


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 25, 2012)

WOW
donte is the super sony smash bros? LOLOLOLOLOL
well atleast they wont have to adjust his gameplay for that


----------



## God (Sep 25, 2012)

please kill it with fire


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 25, 2012)

One person played a recent DmC demo at the Tokyo Games Show.

.

Think of them, what you will.


----------



## The World (Sep 25, 2012)

Like I said, whatever the third game NT would have developed after Enslaved and HS

Not a DMC game


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Sep 25, 2012)

I'm just going to leave this here then.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aU29-0LwOlM[/YOUTUBE]

More we hear about DMC the gayer Dante gets.
More we hear about MGRR the Raiden gets even more badass.
Life is funny that way.

On a side note I just had to change my pants after watching that trailer.


----------



## Axl Low (Sep 26, 2012)

MGS2 was one of the greatest bait and switches ever
at first i fucking hating raiden and vamp? wtf

but Raiden grew on me


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 26, 2012)

I will stick to my promise to troll all Crapcom related message boards and media sites if this garbage sells more than 20 copies worldwide..


----------



## Vergil642 (Sep 26, 2012)

Comic Book Guy said:


> One person played a recent DmC demo at the Tokyo Games Show.
> 
> .
> 
> Think of them, what you will.



Confirmed

-Dodging is shitty
-Combat is clunky
-Combat has less options 
-Doesn't feel like a DMC game.

So basically, we already knew that, but it's good to have physical proof in addition to all the overwhelming signs.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 26, 2012)

This game shouldve been called "Coke Metal" instead.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 26, 2012)

I feel sorry that he had to waste his time and play that garbage. 

But this alone should make a Devil May Cry(or anyone) fan hate this game


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 26, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> I feel sorry that he had to waste his time and play that garbage.
> 
> But this alone should make a Devil May Cry(or anyone) fan hate this game



wow.. i never thought i'd see the day where someone or anyone completely fuck up the style ranking system of dmc.. ninja theory has truly done something historical gaming-wise


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 26, 2012)

> changing between the forms in DMC isnt like DMC 4. you have to hold down the button to stay in the style. Plus its not instant.



oh shit.. even guys who "support" this game has to find this difficult to swallow


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 26, 2012)

Khris said:


> oh shit.. even guys who "support" this game has to find this difficult to swallow



They're already cock sucking this game already, so swallowing wouldn't be much of an issue.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> They're already cock sucking this game already, so swallowing wouldn't be much of an issue.



I would rep you but I already did in a diffrent thread. 

This has to be one of the best quotes I've seen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 26, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> They're already cock sucking this game already, so swallowing wouldn't be much of an issue.



repped cuz of same thought process


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 26, 2012)

The World said:


> Like I said, whatever the third game NT would have developed after Enslaved and HS
> 
> Not a DMC game



Yea, it's pretty much Devil may Cry in name only.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 26, 2012)

Can you weeaboos do anything else? All you do is complain about a game that isn't out


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> Can you weeaboos do anything else? All you do is complain about a game that isn't out



And this ^ is related to this 



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> They're already cock sucking this game already, so swallowing wouldn't be much of an issue.



Formation Y hasn't been giving his daily blowjobs to NT and Capcom


----------



## Gino (Sep 26, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> Can you weeaboos do anything else? All you do is complain about a game that isn't out


You shoulds be out learning some new positions formations for Capcom.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Gino said:


> You shoulds be out learning some new positions formations for Capcom.



Like the going down on his knees position and sucking that capcom dick.

I hear that is very popular among the DmC  fans.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 26, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> Can you weeaboos do anything else? All you do is complain about a game that isn't out



We've seen plenty enough of gameplay videos and testimony from others to make a justifiable judgement about the game. 

All in all I'd say that we're free to criticize this game, just as you're free to cock ride this game.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh look, the Bayonetta 2 weeaboo groupies trying to flame me .


----------



## Gino (Sep 26, 2012)

No Bitch Shit Cunt ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Slut Frozen Hot Sauce and Dick eater is Flaming I was just giving you a suggestion:33


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 26, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> Oh look, the Bayonetta 2 weeaboo groupies trying to flame me .



I didn't even come close to flaming you... Trust me. You WILL know when I'm flaming you.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Fuck that shit. I was flaming your capcom owned ass. 

Come at me


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 26, 2012)

He says weaboo yet he posts on a Narido forum.

Looks like someone is projecting.


----------



## Majinvergil (Sep 26, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> Can you weeaboos do anything else? All you do is complain about a game that isn't out




Hows that capcock these days?


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 26, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> Can you weeaboos do anything else? All you do is complain about a game that isn't out



Do you spit or swallow? :ho


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 26, 2012)

Considering he posted I would say spit


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 26, 2012)

That's no fun. If he spits then it means that he's a hypocrite coz he's not showing respect and doesnt want to receive all of Crapcom's blessings..


----------



## Lulu (Sep 27, 2012)

damn... Loool. And here i was thinking EA was the most despised publisher/'game ruining' corp. Crapcom.lol thats hilarious


----------



## Vault (Sep 27, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> Oh look, the Bayonetta 2 weeaboo groupies trying to flame me .



The irony in this post is just staggering. 

The person who is nicknamed Formation Weaboo by pretty much every other section in this forum has the cheek to actually call that to others


----------



## Spirit King (Sep 27, 2012)

There's no doubt an irrational amount of hate has been shown towards this game. Though really at least the rage is mildly on topic.


----------



## Vergil642 (Sep 27, 2012)

Spirit King said:


> There's no doubt an irrational amount of hate has been shown towards this game. Though really at least the rage is mildly on topic.



In all fairness, much of the hate we distribute directly addresses the clearly inferior gameplay of this game, the incredible lack of respect the devs showed the fans and the lack of any superior storytelling (Ninja Theory's attempted major selling point) to be found, based on current evidence.

It's like somebody took our franchise, took it's skin, slapped it on a moving turd and told us we're morons for not loving a turd in a skin. We are displeased.


----------



## Wicked (Sep 27, 2012)

Vault said:


> The irony in this post is just staggering.
> 
> The person who is nicknamed Formation Weaboo by pretty much every other section in this forum has the cheek to actually call that to others



Why did you join narutoforums you weeb?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 27, 2012)

Formation Y said:


> Why did you join narutoforums you weeb?



Formation Y being a retarded fuck as usual.

nothing new here


----------



## Gino (Sep 27, 2012)

Devil May cry.org is trash


----------



## Wicked (Sep 27, 2012)

This guy with a Weeaboo set trying to insult


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 27, 2012)

biggestluey said:


> damn... Loool. And here i was thinking EA was the most despised publisher/'game ruining' corp. Crapcom.lol thats hilarious



Yea, Capcom's been doing a LOT of bull shit that's gained them a lot of hate recently. EA is bad, but it seems that Capcom's been trying to figure out how to be worse than them.



Formation Y said:


> This guy with a Weeaboo set trying to insult



Your fucking rep title. Damn, NF's most powerful rep users must've negged you 

It's not fitting though. For ironic purposes, it should read that Formation Y is a weeaboo.


----------



## Death Certificate (Sep 27, 2012)




----------



## Judas (Sep 27, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> I feel sorry that he had to waste his time and play that garbage.
> 
> But this alone should make a Devil May Cry(or anyone) fan hate this game



There goes a piece of my heart.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 27, 2012)

Him saying such is at odds for the shear fact that he posts .

-1/10


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 27, 2012)

They fucking ban people like Zero Pheonix and Roman but they dont ban this fucking idiot?

Fuck you mods. Seriously Fuck You


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 27, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> They fucking ban people like Zero Pheonix and *Roman* but they ban this fucking idiot?
> 
> Fuck you mods. Seriously Fuck You



Level 2 perm for calling someone a moron. Dead fucking serious.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Sep 27, 2012)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 7 (5 members and 2 guests)
Crimson Dragoon, Crossbow, Spartan1337, willyvereb

Crossbow you cunt, why are you lurking here

also:



can't be said enough


----------



## Lulu (Sep 27, 2012)

Man this is serious. I aint really seen the dmc5 .is it that bad?is it worse than mw3 or mass effect 3 ending? *cant watch the video links u guys posting,am using a phone to browse now*


----------



## Wicked (Sep 27, 2012)

Why are these weebs attacking me?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 27, 2012)

Formation, everybody's attacking you because you're being obnoxious.


biggestluey said:


> Man this is serious. I aint really seen the dmc5 .is it that bad?is it worse than mw3 or mass effect 3 ending? *cant watch the video links u guys posting,am using a phone to browse now*



Well, if you can see this link, here's the problem. Coming from someone who played the game for an extended period: 

If you can't, here's the quote: 





> The game is not devil may cry. The gameplay feels strange.
> 
> You have your standard dante form. This is what you are always in normally. If you press L2 and hold it you switch to angel dante. Your weapon becomes a scythe. This is more of your "CC" form. Your scythe holds people in the air better and you keep them under control. If you shoot in angel form you do a "grab" where you pull yourself to things. This includes special parts of the stages that you grab on to. So you can pull yourself to enemies etc in this form.
> 
> ...



So basically, this game is Devil May Cry in name only.


----------



## Lulu (Sep 27, 2012)

^ i can now relate to you guys dissatisfaction...WHAT THE HELL IS FORM of gameplay!? Capcom did this gameplay and theme change to resident evil,i kept cool(i was angry but i kept cool.strike one) . But this... Is just not it.  This is equal to two strikes. Its sad how such lovely franchises are being torn apart by(not us fans or players but) the developers or publishers.


----------



## Gino (Sep 27, 2012)

Capcom should just burn.......and rise from the ashes as a better company.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 27, 2012)

Can the mods just close this thread or just delete it? A shit garbage of a game doesnt deserve a thread or any kind of recognition.


----------



## Chuck inglish (Sep 27, 2012)

I'm still getting this game because of its name.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2012)

Chuck inglish said:


> I'm still getting this game because of its name.





10char


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 27, 2012)

Troll addbot.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 27, 2012)

I just dont know how to respond to that


----------



## Gino (Sep 27, 2012)

Don't just an obvious whore


----------



## Gino (Sep 27, 2012)

*slurp* *slurp*


----------



## Chuck inglish (Sep 27, 2012)

Take that cock out your mouth and be a man


----------



## Gino (Sep 27, 2012)

You and your ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) thought's shame on you.


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 27, 2012)

Ignore the addbot. And report him so he would get banned.


----------



## Chuck inglish (Sep 27, 2012)

So lemme get this straight, I get criticized and called a troll just because I state my opinion about DmC and say that I'm getting a copy? Wow no wonder this bullshit site is good for only it's calcs and nothing else.


----------



## Gino (Sep 27, 2012)

Chuck inglish said:


> So lemme get this straight, I get criticized and called a troll just because I state my opinion about DmC and say that I'm getting a copy? Wow no wonder this bullshit site is good for only it's calcs and nothing else.





Chuck inglish said:


> I'm still getting this game because of its name.




Cancer


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 27, 2012)

Gino said:


> Cancer


----------



## Chuck inglish (Sep 27, 2012)

Gino said:


> Cancer




My point exactly ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".).


----------



## Gino (Sep 27, 2012)

Only 4 red boxes huh........damn


----------



## Chuck inglish (Sep 27, 2012)

Gino said:


> *slurp* *slurp*



....................


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 27, 2012)

shit man... i'd totally be willing to troll sites saying this game is not shit for a some cash.. where the fuck do i sign up?


----------



## Gino (Sep 27, 2012)

*You and you're ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) thought's shame on you*

..............


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 27, 2012)

Khris said:


> shit man... i'd totally be willing to troll sites saying this game is not shit for a some cash.. where the fuck do i sign up?



Kotaku.com and IGN.com maybe?


----------



## Chuck inglish (Sep 27, 2012)

Khris said:


> shit man... i'd totally be willing to troll sites saying this game is not shit for a some cash.. where the fuck do i sign up?



Except this is a thread specifically made to talk about DmC. So how am I trolling? Besides recent showings of the game look alright


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 27, 2012)

Chuck inglish said:


> I'm still getting this game because of its name.



You might need this


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 28, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Kotaku.com and IGN.com maybe?



shit man i'd totally do that.. wait, i don't have to play the actual game do i?  



Chuck inglish said:


> Except this is a thread specifically made to talk about DmC. So how am I trolling? Besides recent showings of the game look alright



lolno


----------



## The World (Sep 28, 2012)

I smell bans incoming

Where the hell is Winny


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 28, 2012)

Khris said:


> shit man i'd totally do that.. wait, i don't have to play the actual game do i?



Of course not. Just pretend that you played and finished the whole game and start the trolling from there.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 28, 2012)

Khris said:


> lolno



The only way you can say looks alright is if you add "compared to Ninja Gaiden 3" to the end there.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Sep 28, 2012)

Honestly, I think it does look alright.

Alright as in, if I got it $25 used, played and beat it in like 2 weeks, then sold it back for #10 I wouldn't feel like I wasted money.

But DMC is supposed to be a game that I spend 40-50 hours going from normal -> DMD, then hours upon hours in bloody palace. This is not that game.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm not going to throw any bans out, but I'm going to have to give this a warning to keep things clean here.  A hot topic like this game with a company as infamous as capcom (I've been pissed off at how they've shamelessly handled content with their games in this generation myself) is bound to get flamey, so I'm just here to try and put it out ban free (the heat and whatnot, that is).


----------



## Gino (Sep 28, 2012)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> I'm not going to throw any bans out, but I'm going to have to give this a warning to keep things clean here.  A hot topic like this game with a company as infamous as capcom (I've been pissed off at how they've shamelessly handled content with their games in this generation myself) is bound to get flamey, so I'm just here to try and put it out ban free (the heat and whatnot, that is).



Never heard of you in till now but I gotta say you've just got some cools points in my book


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Sep 28, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Of course not. Just pretend that you played and finished the whole game and start the trolling from there.



that can be done 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> The only way you can say looks alright is if you add "compared to Ninja Gaiden 3" to the end there.



are you sure about? i mean, NG3's art was still okay, about the only okay with the game..


----------



## Majinvergil (Sep 28, 2012)

Chuck inglish said:


> I'm still getting this game because of its name.


You know if this game didn't have DMC on the cover,it could of turned out to be way better then it is.

And seriously getting a game because of it's name,that's like watching dragonball evolution because it had Dragon Ball on the cover or those shitty Resident evil movies because it has Resident evil :rofl


----------



## Gino (Sep 28, 2012)

Majinvergil said:


> You know if this game didn't have DMC on the cover,it could of turned out to be way better then it is.
> 
> And seriously *getting a game because of it's name,that's like watching dragonball evolution because it had Dragon Ball on the cover or those shitty Resident evil movies because it has Resident evil* :rofl


That's exactly what it is in which I'm still trying to figure out what type of conclusion is that other than trolling.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 28, 2012)

I got a game for it's name once. I am a classic Resident Evil fan and bought RE5 only because it had the name Resident Evil on it. 

I learned a very harsh lesson that day.


----------



## Majinvergil (Sep 28, 2012)

Gino said:


> That's exactly what it is in which I'm still trying to figure out what type of conclusion is that other than trolling.


I know,he can only be trolling,you can't be this stupid.Remember there was a movie made in 2001 ,the name of the movie was "Final Fantasy The Spirits Within" it had nothing to do with FF lol




DedValve said:


> I got a game for it's name once. I am a classic Resident Evil fan and bought RE5 only because it had the name Resident Evil on it.
> 
> I learned a very harsh lesson that day.



Me and you both. I liked RE4,and I watched some trailers for 5,so I thought the game would be great,better then 4,in the end I was dissapointed. But who the hell buys stuff based on the title of a game or a movie LOL?


----------



## Velocity (Sep 28, 2012)

DedValve said:


> I got a game for it's name once. I am a classic Resident Evil fan and bought RE5 only because it had the name Resident Evil on it.
> 
> I learned a very harsh lesson that day.



Don't play games with forced Co-Op?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 28, 2012)

0/10 terrible burger.


----------



## Gino (Sep 28, 2012)

Majinvergil said:


> I know,he can only be trolling,you can't be this stupid.Remember there was a movie made in 2001 ,the name of the movie was "Final Fantasy The Spirits Within" it had nothing to do with FF lol




LOL I Learned my lesson years ago buying that movie.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 28, 2012)

Chuck inglish said:


> I'm still getting this game because of its name.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 28, 2012)

Velocity said:


> Don't play games with forced Co-Op?



It's not just that. When RE4 came out it was interesting fun and new, nothing like it on the market. Years later and RE5 came out and changed nothing minus forced co-op, despite numerous games making improvements to the action genre since RE4. 

Plus it pretty much cemented that classic Resident Evil was never coming back so fuck the series. 

Welp it looks like Capcom has no good games now other than Dragons Dogma and they'll fuck that up too. I just want Platinum to stay far away from Sega so I can actually enjoy their games without it ending up locked away in one region of the world or one console. Sega sucks.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 28, 2012)

RE5 was short which does not help. Even RE4 on a speed run was pretty lengthy.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 28, 2012)

So a mod comes in here saying we can't bash DmC and thus we talk about everything BUT DmC? 

Well I guess that says something about this game :ho

Makes me truly curious how much the reception will be at launch. It already failed since the start since even previous Devil may cry games would never, ever, EVER make 5 million+ sales but I wanna see the numbers. Of course if Capcom goes months without talking about DmC sales then I guess we can already figure out the estimate


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Sep 28, 2012)

DedValve said:


> So a mod comes in here saying we can't bash DmC and thus we talk about everything BUT DmC?
> 
> Well I guess that says something about this game :ho
> 
> *Makes me truly curious how much the reception will be at launch. *It already failed since the start since even previous Devil may cry games would never, ever, EVER make 5 million+ sales but I wanna see the numbers. Of course if Capcom goes months without talking about DmC sales then I guess we can already figure out the estimate



I honestly think it'll actually sell better than we think it will. I'm just basing this from what I've seen on youtube. People over there seem to be optimistic about it, judging from the comments and likes I've seen on a lot of the videos which feature this game.

Just look at the likes and the top comments. I know it's a couple months old, but the view has still barely changed:


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 28, 2012)

Selling is one thing, playing good is another.


----------



## Velocity (Sep 28, 2012)

DedValve said:


> So a mod comes in here saying we can't bash DmC and thus we talk about everything BUT DmC?
> 
> Well I guess that says something about this game :ho



Actually, that post was mostly aimed at the guy who got reported twice today for posts in this thread alone.


----------



## DedValve (Sep 28, 2012)

I doubt it'll sell better or faster than DMC4. If it does I'll kill myself. Oh figure out a way to get Firefox to censor the word Capcom and every IP Capcom ever made. I'm sure there's add-on like that somewhere.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 28, 2012)

If it sells fast, I wonder how fast those returns will be once it's over and done with?

Cuz you know, DMC is known for it's action heavy replay value. Something that Ninja Theory has not perfected yet.


----------



## The World (Sep 28, 2012)

First game CD to be a legalized coaster


----------



## DedValve (Sep 29, 2012)

The World said:


> First game CD to be a legalized coaster



Do you really want your drink associated with DmC? The drink will automatically go stale, even water.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Sep 29, 2012)

Gino said:


> Never heard of you in till now but I gotta say you've just got some cools points in my book



Thanks XD



DedValve said:


> So a mod comes in here saying we can't bash DmC and thus we talk about everything BUT DmC?
> 
> Well I guess that says something about this game :ho
> 
> Makes me truly curious how much the reception will be at launch. It already failed since the start since even previous Devil may cry games would never, ever, EVER make 5 million+ sales but I wanna see the numbers. Of course if Capcom goes months without talking about DmC sales then I guess we can already figure out the estimate



I never said that you can't bash DmC.  It's just that people started bashing each other.  That's pretty much it.  If you have an opinion on the game then, by all means, state your opinion.  Once you interact with other people however, I feel its best that we don't go overboard is all.

Either way, I have to admit that with reading all that's been said here, I'm not looking forward to the game myself.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Sep 29, 2012)

^ This shows me that they are some good mods. If he was an asshole cunt all of us bashing Formation Y would of got banned right now and he would still be here

Mad respect for yo man


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Sep 29, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Do you really want your drink associated with DmC? The drink will automatically go stale, even water.



It wouldn't even be a good coaster for your Energon Cubes.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNgkkvtQkVM&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]

That said, spend your money on Transformers G1. Or Fall of Cybertron. Either one is fine.


----------



## Majinvergil (Sep 29, 2012)

DedValve said:


> So a mod comes in here saying we can't bash DmC and thus we talk about everything BUT DmC?
> 
> Well I guess that says something about this game :ho
> 
> Makes me truly curious how much the reception will be at launch. It already failed since the start since even previous Devil may cry games would never, ever, EVER make 5 million+ sales but I wanna see the numbers. Of course if Capcom goes months without talking about DmC sales then I guess we can already figure out the estimate


Sucks that there are people on youtube that will be buying this shit


----------



## Jake CENA (Sep 29, 2012)

Fuck, it will be a huge breakthrough for Crapcom if this shit sold 20 or more copies let alone 5million+.


----------



## God (Sep 29, 2012)

i still say the 20 people that buy be fed to the colosseum lions.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Sep 30, 2012)

piece of shit game


----------



## Chuck inglish (Oct 1, 2012)

Majinvergil said:


> You know if this game didn't have DMC on the cover,it could of turned out to be way better then it is.
> 
> And seriously getting a game because of it's name,that's like watching dragonball evolution because it had Dragon Ball on the cover or those shitty Resident evil movies because it has Resident evil :rofl


 
You seem to miss the point I was getting at DMC is essentially DMC same combat formula same combos same gameplay nothing different but the characters. You guys seem to rip on because of it being different from DMC when the creators said ITS A FRIGGIN REVISION, REBIRTH of the series.. Its nothing like DBZ evolution which was nothing like the cartoon is was supposed to mimic( lackluster fight scenes and lame characters,) DmC on the otherhand is not trying to mimic the old series hence it being in a alternate universe. So I don't understand why it's getting all the hate. I'm starting to think you guys are dixk riding each other and going with what other people say. Seriously you guys are calling the game shitty an you haven't even played it yet wtf.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 1, 2012)

^ Shut the hell up Tameem. If you want to play the game then fine we dont give a shit just dont spread your garbage around here.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 1, 2012)

Chuck inglish said:


> You seem to miss the point I was getting at *DMC is essentially DMC same combat formula same combos same gameplay nothing different but the characters.* You guys seem to rip on because of it being different from DMC when the creators said ITS A FRIGGIN REVISION, REBIRTH of the series.. Its nothing like DBZ evolution which was nothing like the cartoon is was supposed to mimic( lackluster fight scenes and lame characters,) DmC on the otherhand is not trying to mimic the old series hence it being in a alternate universe. So I don't understand why it's getting all the hate. I'm starting to think you guys are dixk riding each other and going with what other people say. Seriously you guys are calling the game shitty an you haven't even played it yet wtf.



30 fps, Dummbed down mechanics, Getting SSS rank just by hitting some one with an Axe. Yeah the same combat Formula.

Cunts like you shouldn't be allowed to breath.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 1, 2012)

okay guys its just a fucking game, lets lower the temperature in here before you get it locked


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 1, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> okay guys its just a fucking game, lets lower the temperature in here before you get it locked



1 - Don't tell me to calm down. Heck don't tell me to do anything
2- Locking down this thread is not such a bad a idea. No one here is actually talking about the game

Eh sorry for being rude just feel like crap today


----------



## Gino (Oct 1, 2012)

Damn Sol you alright bro?


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 1, 2012)

Gino said:


> Damn Sol you alright bro?



Eh shit has been going on with my life lately about stupid people and I got kinda pissed when I saw this guy cause he reminds me of some guy I despise


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 1, 2012)

People still like this game?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm excited to play it, yup


----------



## zenieth (Oct 1, 2012)

I'm kinda meh on it.

It's not terrible, as much as fans would like people to believe, but it's not good. Kinda just skirts on mediocre. Only really stand out thing is the polarizing status of environment vs. Characters.

The world looks so interesting while the characters... don't.


----------



## Majinvergil (Oct 1, 2012)

Chuck inglish said:


> You seem to miss the point I was getting at DMC is essentially DMC same combat formula same combos same gameplay nothing different but the characters. You guys seem to rip on because of it being different from DMC when the creators said ITS A FRIGGIN REVISION, REBIRTH of the series.. Its nothing like DBZ evolution which was nothing like the cartoon is was supposed to mimic( lackluster fight scenes and lame characters,) DmC on the otherhand is not trying to mimic the old series hence it being in a alternate universe. So I don't understand why it's getting all the hate. I'm starting to think you guys are dixk riding each other and going with what other people say. Seriously you guys are calling the game shitty an you haven't even played it yet wtf.


No I understood completly the point,you said that you would buy this game,even though the gameplay is dumbed down,it runs 30fps,it has no challenge,you can get an SSS rank just by hitting some one with an Axe 4 times, Yeah it's the  same combat Formula alright lol.the story is about how bad fox news is and this dante needs to combat that,because it has DMC on the cover.It's getting all the hate because hardcore DMC fans are not liking what there seeing,of the character,story and gameplay.We have seen trailers and gameplay of the game,isn't that enough to judge? If you wan't to buy the game go a head,I don't know why you care if people are not liking it.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 1, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> I'm excited to play it, yup



I hope you're also excited to trade it in like a month later after buying it.


----------



## Chuck inglish (Oct 1, 2012)

To each his own


----------



## Vergil642 (Oct 1, 2012)

Chuck inglish said:


> You seem to miss the point I was getting at DMC is essentially DMC same combat formula same combos same gameplay



Confirmed for not knowing dick about how this game plays.

It has a dedicated launcher button, soft lock-on, two dodge buttons and slow, cumbersome heavy and light "styles". That's just a few massive (and outright inferior) differences in this game's gameplay.



> nothing different but the characters. You guys seem to rip on because of it being different from DMC when the creators said ITS A FRIGGIN REVISION, REBIRTH of the series.. Its nothing like DBZ evolution which was nothing like the cartoon is was supposed to mimic( lackluster fight scenes and lame characters,)



This is a perfect analogy to describe what DmC is to DMC. Better even than my own about another game wearing DMC's skin. The game's gameplay is outright inferior, the story has little to recommend it, what we've seen of the script, VA and plot suggests it is poorly executed (removing the major thing Ninja Theory was pushing as a selling point) and shit, even the graphics aren't all that good.

There's literally nothing to recommend this game over the old series. It brings nothing new or good to the table, it only corrupts that which we loved.



> DmC on the otherhand is not trying to mimic the old series hence it being in a alternate universe. So I don't understand why it's getting all the hate. I'm starting to think you guys are dixk riding each other and going with what other people say. Seriously you guys are calling the game shitty an you haven't even played it yet wtf.



If it looks like a duck, smells like a duck and sounds like a duck, I call the bird I see a duck.

If it looks like shit, acts like shit and I'm informed it handles like shit, I call the game I see shit.


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 1, 2012)

The but hurt is still strong in this thread i see.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 1, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> Confirmed for not knowing dick about how this game plays.
> 
> It has a dedicated l*auncher button*, soft lock-on,* two dodge buttons *and slow, cumbersome heavy and light "styles". That's just a few massive (and outright inferior) differences in this game's gameplay.



What. I never knew this 

Wtf is this . Everytime I hear something new about this game I hate it more and more


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 1, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]fR5PlOCgky8[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]Wxs3uHcVdAU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Oct 1, 2012)

January can't come soon enough.


----------



## Esura (Oct 1, 2012)

Who wanna bet that this is going to get better reviews than DMC4, Dragon's Dogma, and RE6 just because it's a Ninja Theory game?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 1, 2012)

I will consider this game good if it gets a 2.5 score or higher. But iff it gets a score of 5 or higher, then I'll just agree that Crapcom bribed the editors since they can't have 2 epic fail franchises in a row or they will go bankrupt.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 2, 2012)

A shitty game in DMC-ish clothing

It's a wannabe hardcore sheep in a wolf's pelt that aint got no growl or bite


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 2, 2012)

Esura said:


> Who wanna bet that this is going to get better reviews than DMC4, Dragon's Dogma, and RE6 just because it's a Ninja Theory game?



Wouldn't be surprised if that happened


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 2, 2012)

Esura said:


> Who wanna bet that this is going to get better reviews than DMC4, Dragon's Dogma, and RE6 just because it's a Ninja Theory game?



I'll estimate now about 5/10 average.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 2, 2012)

zenieth said:


> I'm kinda meh on it.
> 
> It's not terrible, as much as fans would like people to believe, but it's not good. Kinda just skirts on mediocre. Only really stand out thing is the polarizing status of environment vs. Characters.
> 
> The world looks so interesting while the characters... don't.



That's pretty much my opinion on it. A game that tries to do have its own identity while desperately trying so hard to say "WE'RE STILL DMC, GUYS. HONEST AND TRUE" on an overall package that borders on mediocre. The morphing cities look great and whatnot but each time you see an actual cutscene, the animations look sloppy as shit.

Oh and while we're at it, the aspect that's most praised when it comes to Ninja Theory -the story- isn't even being headed by the writer of Heavenly Sword, Rhianna Pratchett nor the writer of Enslaved, Alex Garland. It's being handled by Ninja Theory's team of internal writers and...yeah, lots of fuck yous and shit.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm pretty positive people who try and defend this game never played DMC in their lives and just being hipsters.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 2, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> I'm pretty positive people who try and defend this game never played DMC in their lives and just being hipsters.



Dude, there's people who compare the original Devil May Cry games to Call of Duty when defending DmC. 

Shit that boggles the mind, you know?


----------



## DedValve (Oct 2, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Dude, there's people who* compare the original Devil May Cry games to Call of Duty when defensing DmC.*
> 
> Shit that boggles the mind, you know?



Every morning I wake up to my revolver with 1 round in the chamber and ask myself if today is the day I do it. 

...Today might be that day.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 2, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Every morning I wake up to my revolver with 1 round in the chamber and ask myself if today is the day I do it.
> 
> ...Today might be that day.



Everytime I say "Well the gaming community isn't that stupid" something always proves me wrong. 

This whole fucking community whether it be Sonic, Call of Duty, Final Fantasy PlayStation, Halo or the Fighting Game community are all fucking idiots.


----------



## Majinvergil (Oct 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> Who wanna bet that this is going to get better reviews than DMC4, Dragon's Dogma, and RE6 just because it's a Ninja Theory game?


Have no doubt,because of how IGN is in love with this game,hyping the shit out of it.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 3, 2012)

Esura said:


> Who wanna bet that this is going to get better reviews than DMC4, Dragon's Dogma, and RE6 just because it's a Ninja Theory game?



Hopefully it's a better game then those 3...which isn't hard to do


----------



## Gino (Oct 3, 2012)

The trolling never stops with crazy hilarious


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 3, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Hopefully it's a better game then those 3...which isn't hard to do



I don't agree with this


----------



## Esura (Oct 4, 2012)

Majinvergil said:


> Have no doubt,because of how IGN is in love with this game,hyping the shit out of it.



I cannot wait to see the review backlash against this game for all the high marks it will sadly get.



crazymtf said:


> Hopefully it's a better game then those 3...which isn't hard to do



crazy got jokes today huh?


----------



## Corran (Oct 4, 2012)

It will review highly most likely, pains me to say it but judging by previews by press they all love it and thinks it plays like the old games. Ignorance is bliss I suppose.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 5, 2012)

Who gives a flying fuck about reviews? Some random dipshits telling what they think about the game, in what way is that relevant?
It's sales that matter. And *that's* the sad part. How many of you idiots gonna rush and buy the game to see for yourselves how shit it is? Well guess what, that's gonna be irrelevant. If it sells well, there's gonna be a sequel, a new franchise and so forth, despite how atrocious it is.

Solution - pirate it. Pirate the shit out if, don't give them a single cent. Game tanks, Capcom ritual kills every baka gaijin who made it. Problem solved.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 5, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Who gives a flying fuck about reviews? Some random dipshits telling what they think about the game, in what way is that relevant?
> It's sales that matter. And *that's* the sad part. How many of you idiots gonna rush and buy the game to see for yourselves how shit it is? Well guess what, that's gonna be irrelevant. If it sells well, there's gonna be a sequel, a new franchise and so forth, despite how atrocious it is.
> 
> Solution - pirate it. Pirate the shit out if, don't give them a single cent. Game tanks, Capcom ritual kills every baka gaijin who made it. Problem solved.



If the game sells - Capcom realizes that people like this game and they make a sequel

If the game bombs - Capcom blames the market or some shit and stops kills DMC altogether.

Either way there is no Devil May Cry 5. But I rather kill the series then see that crap getting a sequel.


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 5, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Solution - pirate it. Pirate the shit out if, don't give them a single cent. Game tanks, Capcom ritual kills every baka gaijin who made it. Problem solved.



Best plan.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 5, 2012)

I rather not have the game in my hard drive thank you very much. Fuck that shit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 5, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> If the game bombs - Capcom blames the market or some shit and stops kills DMC altogether.



Fuck that noise, the director of 3 and 4 said they don't know what's gonna happen (Translation:Waiting to see if DmC sells) but he added that there's a possibility of DMC 5 getting out. 

He's probably the last truly talented developer in Capcom along with Yoshinori Ono and Shu Takumi, and all of his games are selling so he's not on Capcom's shitlist meaning that his word is the best one we have right now.

I want a proper sequel. Fuck wanting the series to end because of this fucking Frankenstein experiment.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 5, 2012)

Still, isn't it impossible to emulate 360/PS3 right now with the tech we have on computers? I swore I heard it was impossible so if we pirate it, how the hell wold we play it? I'm imagining here that said consoles cant read backup regular DVD discs.


----------



## Vault (Oct 5, 2012)

Wait what? :rofl The PCs are far and away more powerful than these current gen systems


----------



## DedValve (Oct 5, 2012)

Catch up brah, there are PS3/Xbox 360 emulators. Some of em play like shit because Consoles use very specific or even custom made shit but that doesn't stop my laptop from (barely) being able to play games at 15 fps. And it's a fucking school laptop.


----------



## Gino (Oct 5, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> Still, isn't it impossible to emulate 360/PS3 right now with the tech we have on computers? I swore I heard it was impossible so if we pirate it, how the hell wold we play it? I'm imagining here that said consoles cant read backup regular DVD discs.


There's a PC version coming out problem solved which will be on the pirate bay fast as shit.


Vault said:


> Wait what? :rofl The PCs are far and away more powerful than these current gen systems



Yea but emulation is in a different ballpark shit we still can't play some ps2 games and ds games all because of the way the systems were made.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 5, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Fuck that noise, the director of 3 and 4 said they don't know what's gonna happen (Translation:Waiting to see if DmC sells) but he added that there's a possibility of DMC 5 getting out.
> 
> He's probably the last truly talented developer in Capcom along with Yoshinori Ono and Shu Takumi, and all of his games are selling so he's not on Capcom's shitlist meaning that his word is the best one we have right now.
> 
> I want a proper sequel. Fuck wanting the series to end because of this fucking Frankenstein experiment.



Not that I want to see the series end. Its just that I rather have that happen then DmC2. 

But if 5 is possible then by all means I'm down for it.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 6, 2012)

looks liek capcom wants to fuck up there main titles

megaman = megam legends 3 canned
re = re6 is garbage 
DMC = this shit reboot

capcom is lighting their sinking ship on fire trying to spin it as a viking funeral


----------



## Vault (Oct 6, 2012)

Onimusha  Non-existent in this generation. Even though it was just behind Mega man and Resident evil as their 3rd most successful franchise.


----------



## Majinvergil (Oct 6, 2012)

Leave Breath of Fire series to rot in a dungeon? Check.
Kill Clover Studios, taking Viewtiful Joe and Okami with then? Check


----------



## Wicked (Oct 6, 2012)

Onimusha needs to be remade but hey they are too busy making bubblegum handheld games.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 6, 2012)

They are making a mobile Onimusha or some shit though 

Crapcom are retards, OnimushaoD was fun, just imagine that with online updated graphics and online/local co-op or versus?  Still playing it right now, at like lvl 65. I heard the last bosses are cheap as fuck though. How cheap?

DERP  I swore PS3/360 emulation was next to impossible or jsut hard as hell, seeing as some PS2 game don't work and DS too, and some thread I read a few years back almost confimred this. Maybe it was 08' though, times are changing. I'll just get PC ver then.


----------



## Esura (Oct 6, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> looks liek capcom wants to fuck up there main titles
> 
> megaman = megam legends 3 canned
> re = re6 is garbage
> ...



Megaman stop being one of their main titles for years. You was better off using Street Fighter and SFxTekken as an example.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Oct 6, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> DERP I swore PS3/360 was next to impossible or jsut hard as hell, seeing as some PS2 game don't work and DS too, and some thread I read a few years back almost confimred this. Maybe it was 08' though, times are changing. I'll just get PC ver then.



That is the case. There are no 360 or PS3 emulators that work, or will work for many years.

Pirating =/= Emulating. You use a hacked console to actually play the software and bypass the piracy restrictions.


----------



## DedValve (Oct 6, 2012)

There's actually a 360 emulator. It's just not very good, if I recall the max it can play is 24 fps but that was a while ago. Not sure how the actual progress is now. 

Wii also has an emulator but that's not saying much. The real reason people pirate is because of Jtagged consoles. Not sure how PS3's piracy is working now that the console got hacked.


----------



## Majinvergil (Oct 6, 2012)

Inuhanyou said:


> That is the case. There are no 360 or PS3 emulators that work, or will work for many years.
> 
> Pirating =/= Emulating. You use a hacked console to actually play the software and bypass the piracy restrictions.


I have seen some ps3 emulators,now I don't know if they work,look.

[YOUTUBE]nMJuzktBIG0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 6, 2012)

Esura said:


> Megaman stop being one of their main titles for years. You was better off using Street Fighter and SFxTekken as an example.



Street Fighter 4 has sold them over 7 million copies ever since it came out, Capcom had no idea that shit would sell like hot pancakes.

SFxTekken was a game that went wrong in all kinds of ways because of corporate bullshit, namely Sony and the whole cast DLC debacle. That's why most Capcom games have DLC priority on the 360 now.


----------



## Krypton (Oct 6, 2012)

Majinvergil said:


> Leave Breath of Fire series to rot in a dungeon? Check.
> Kill Clover Studios, taking Viewtiful Joe and Okami with then? Check



How I love the Breath Of Fire series. Have all 5 of them in my personal collection. That's one series i wouldn't mind Capcom letting dying completely, just the off chance they fuck any future ones.


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 6, 2012)

I remember checking the internet for a long time searching for news of a new Breath of Fire on the works.....all my hope is gone now.


----------



## Krypton (Oct 6, 2012)

Big Bοss said:


> I remember checking the internet for a long time searching for news of a new Breath of Fire on the works.....all my hope is gone now.



A blessing in disguise. 

Right now the only good franchise they still have left is the Monster Hunter series and Street Fighter. But giving Capxom there lack if giving a fuck lately, I don't know how long that's gonna last.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 7, 2012)

Esura said:


> Megaman stop being one of their main titles for years.



Sadness and anger all in one.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 7, 2012)

Breath of Fire Dragon Quarter is shit. One of the worst games of all time for me.

And this thread should have it's title changed to: DmC: Devil May Casual [should be cancelled, bitches!]


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 7, 2012)

Krypton said:


> A blessing in disguise.
> 
> Right now the only good franchise they still have left is the Monster Hunter series and* Street Fighter.* But giving Capxom there lack if giving a fuck lately, I don't know how long that's gonna last.



With their recent title Street Fighter X Tekken I beg to differ.

And there is a rumour that a new Darkstalkers is in the works for a long time. 

I dont know if i should be happy or sad


----------



## Vault (Oct 7, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> They are making a mobile Onimusha or some shit though
> 
> Crapcom are retards, OnimushaoD was fun, just imagine that with online updated graphics and online/local co-op or versus?  Still playing it right now, at like lvl 65. I heard the last bosses are cheap as hell



The last mission you fight like 8 bosses almost back to back.  the final level is absolutely fun though so it's really worth it.


----------



## Krypton (Oct 7, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Breath of Fire Dragon Quarter is shit. One of the worst games of all time for me.
> 
> And this thread should have it's title changed to: DmC: Devil May Casual [should be cancelled, bitches!]



You're seriously calling Dragon Quarter shit? It was one of the best one since 3. True it was a new spin of the series, but it was one that was done pretty well.


----------



## Sephiroth (Oct 7, 2012)

Krypton said:


> You're seriously calling Dragon Quarter shit? It was one of the best one since 3. True it was a new spin of the series, but it was one that was done pretty well.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 7, 2012)

Vault said:


> The last mission you fight like 8 bosses almost back to back.  the final level is absolutely fun though so it's really worth it.



WHAT? WHAT? FFUFUU~~

Just got to the final battle; grinding and trying to max out equips by going to the dark realm. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



After that kid on a string thing "died", lol he'll be back. Made me realize how I suck with Jubei now, been using Tenkai to get his lvls up.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 7, 2012)

Krypton said:


> You're seriously calling Dragon Quarter shit? It was one of the best one since 3. True it was a new spin of the series, but it was one that was done pretty well.



ONE OF THE BEST? =))))))))))))))))))))))))) 

I hope you're being sarcastic, because I really cant take your comment seriously lol.

Don't even get me started with the dragon virus bullshit mechanic. That's the most retarded shit I've seen in any game. Oh and that save point bullshit too is fucked up as well. I'd rather play Demon/Dark Souls rather than Dragon Quar- ck.


----------



## Gino (Oct 7, 2012)

I have never played a breath of fire game ever.


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 7, 2012)

You should man, they are great games.


----------



## Krypton (Oct 7, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> ONE OF THE BEST? =)))))))))))))))))))))))))
> 
> I hope you're being sarcastic, because I really cant take your comment seriously lol.
> 
> Don't even get me started with the dragon virus bullshit mechanic. That's the most retarded shit I've seen in any game. Oh and that save point bullshit too is fucked up as well. I'd rather play Demon/Dark Souls rather than Dragon Quar- ck.



That's what made it fucking great. It was a game that no matter how hard you tried, there was no way in hell for you to get the completely story.

Dragon Quarter was a new spin in a badass series that actually succeeded. It's too bad it was badly advertise, and those that played it were mostly immature brats that have no idea on what a badass game it was.


----------



## Lulu (Oct 7, 2012)

where did it all go wrong...they were doing ok some years ago...why they ruining erthang now?..i wonder


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 7, 2012)

Krypton said:


> That's what made it fucking great. It was a game that no matter how hard you tried, there was no way in hell for you to get the completely story.
> 
> Dragon Quarter was a new spin in a badass series that actually succeeded. It's too bad it was badly advertise, and those that played it were mostly immature brats that have no idea on what a badass game it was.



=))))))))))))))

Oh the irony. 

Its like playing a retarded version of RE: Outbreak. The gameplay mechanic didnt even made sense and looked like its a last minute addition for the lulz. And the video Sepiroth posted explained the game really well. Why would you waste time trying to get past the same corridor for 892174892173 times and then die and start all over again? I can understand Dark Souls but it didnt have any of those dragon virus bs. And why in the hell do you even think that its badass? Oh wow look I'm a dragon hybrid! Why am I a dragon hybrid in the first place??? LOL


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 8, 2012)

BoF4 kicks the shit out of Dragon Quarter

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HD6SPHgc8Is[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Oct 8, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> WHAT? WHAT? FFUFUU~~
> 
> Just got to the final battle; grinding and trying to max out equips by going to the dark realm.
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Im absolutely terrible with Ohatsu. Also did you get Excalibur and the Gokumonji for Soki?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 8, 2012)

Well... Guys... Any new news about this game?


----------



## DedValve (Oct 8, 2012)

Everyone is talking about dragon quest, what do you think?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 8, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Well... Guys... Any new news about this game?


It sucks.
Wait, that's not new news I guess.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 8, 2012)

Vault said:


> Im absolutely terrible with Ohatsu. Also did you get Excalibur and the Gokumonji for Soki?



No...Ohatsu is another one. Just button mash till they die lol. How do I get those? Fucking challenges  I'll just haveta grind.


----------



## Vault (Oct 8, 2012)

Excalibur is level 50 in the dark realm and Gokumonji is level 100.


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 8, 2012)

*Devil May Cry Preview: Tears Are Shed In Limbo City*



> The internet is very vocal about what it thinks of the new look Dante. Some have embraced the reboot with open arms, hailing it as a breath of fresh air. Others are decidedly against the game and everything it represents. Well I?ve played it, and while I?m not a long term Devil May Cry fan who was put off by Skinny Jeans Dante, I do have some reservations.
> 
> Playing through a tutorial level, I was able to get to grips with the games combat system and overall design aesthetics of the game, running through the city of Limbo?s streets, fighting all manner of nasty demons. First lets start with the good. Visually the game looks great. The level I played was bright and colourful, bathed in golden sunlight. It?s a sharp contrast to the Gothic trappings of the previous games, but the palette proves to be refreshing.
> 
> ...


----------



## zenieth (Oct 8, 2012)

So pretty much what was established

fantastic world

"meh" everything else.


----------



## Majinvergil (Oct 8, 2012)

petty much what everybody already knows


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 8, 2012)

^I just found it surprising to get a preview that wasn't overprasing this reboot.

And here bunch of shitty pre-orders
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeZwwovwRmw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uPMNM3mzlzA[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WCaoxzSwhH8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Oct 8, 2012)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 9, 2012)

zenieth said:


> So pretty much what was established
> 
> fantastic world
> 
> "meh" everything else.



Translation: Anything that looks like an original idea from Ninja Theory looks nice while everything that tries to be Devil May Cry is shit, which is pretty much the entire game.

This should've just been an original game.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 9, 2012)

zenieth said:


> So pretty much what was established
> 
> fantastic world
> 
> "meh" everything else.


Don't see anything fantastic in it. Just a generic western setting. That would be meh even outside any DMC universe, but within in it's just a jarring and annoying contrast.

I don't suppose developers were aware that DMC is pretty much Resident Evil with hacking and slashing - a deliberately dark and limited environments with keys hunting. But it takes imagination and talent to make such setting creative and not boring. So we have copypasta Genericville instead.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 9, 2012)

Yeah forgot how amazing those environments were in DMC before.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 9, 2012)

Any other word from those who played it?

Curious, are there any favourable?


----------



## God (Oct 13, 2012)

we;; this game sure is terrible huh?


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 13, 2012)

Comic Book Guy said:


> Any other word from those who played it?
> 
> Curious, are there any favourable?



This has been posted before.


> The game is not devil may cry. The gameplay feels strange.
> 
> You have your standard dante form. This is what you are always in normally. If you press L2 and hold it you switch to angel dante. Your weapon becomes a scythe. This is more of your "CC" form. Your scythe holds people in the air better and you keep them under control. If you shoot in angel form you do a "grab" where you pull yourself to things. This includes special parts of the stages that you grab on to. So you can pull yourself to enemies etc in this form.
> 
> ...


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 13, 2012)

Since the game is ass tier and this thread is also unnecessary, we should just play a game...


*Spoiler*: __ 



anyone who bumps or necro this thread will get negged, agree?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 13, 2012)

Or we'll just continue to post how shit this game is.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 13, 2012)

Works for me too lol but its getting tiring sometimes


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 13, 2012)

wait you are getting tired of hating on Douchebags munging Corpses? 
Thor are you...
Are you starting to like this game?


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 13, 2012)

OF COURSE NOT! I WILL NEVER BUY A CRAPCOM GAME EVER AGAIN.

Its just that I'm out of words for such piece of garbage.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 13, 2012)

capcom needs to disband and sell their ips and licenses


----------



## God (Oct 14, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> wait you are getting tired of hating on *Douchebags munging Corpses? *
> Thor are you...
> Are you starting to like this game?



nice

i was thinking demons mocked cruelly


----------



## Kishido (Oct 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Smk3jIx0k-g&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]

Pre-Ordered the game


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 14, 2012)

Some details as well from gematsu about the game:



> Capcom shared a new trailer, artwork, and revealed an incoming demo for DmC Devil May Cry during a panel at Comic-Con in New York today.
> 
> A date for the demo was not announced, but it will come to consoles (a PC demo was not mentioned) prior to the game?s January 2013 release
> 
> ...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 14, 2012)

> The PC version will run at 60 frames per second with enhancements, while the PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 versions will run at 30 frames.


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Oct 14, 2012)

^My sentiments exactly.


----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2012)

Shitting on the console users? Fuck you NT and Capcom


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 14, 2012)

"The feel of 60fps" only applies to the PC version. LOL
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_LgEe6wm9gY[/YOUTUBE]
Release January 15th
LOL at the Wii comment.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D1-B6mynCUg&noredirect=1[/YOUTUBE]

"Devil's got on talent".... 
Anyway that club part has too many colors going on. 


Mundus art work.

Gameplay still looks boring


----------



## The World (Oct 14, 2012)

NT clearly copying off of DC by making Mundus a bald head mob boss like they did with Darkseid, probably copied off of Kingpin too


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 14, 2012)

The whole angel and demon was ripped off from dante's inferno.
The "demons are invisable to humans" was ripped off bayonetta.
For a reboot, the game hardly brings any new to the table.


----------



## Canute87 (Oct 14, 2012)

So Megaman died, RE 6 has lost it's meaning and DMC reboot.

Capcom might need new management.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 14, 2012)

> The PC version will run at 60 frames per second with enhancements, while the PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 versions will run at 30 frames.





Also extends to Capcom in a nutshell nowadays.


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 14, 2012)

Canute87 said:


> So Megaman died, RE 6 has lost it's meaning and DMC reboot.
> 
> Capcom might need new management.



More like:



Axl Low said:


> capcom needs to disband and sell their ips and licenses



Indeed.



Hatifnatten said:


> > The PC version will run at 60 frames per second with enhancements, while the PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 versions will run at 30 frames.



Fucking assholes.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 14, 2012)

Wow. Ninja Theory is only making Capcom look worse with their constant incompetence. They picked such a shitty studio that the only version that's gonna have 60 frames is the version NOT developed by Ninja Theory.

Amazing.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 14, 2012)

Why does Mundus look like Wilson Fisk?


----------



## Majinvergil (Oct 14, 2012)

Well this is a Ninja theory game and they love to fuck up the characters,so nothing new


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 14, 2012)

Meh, will wait till I can at least get my hands on the demo before judging.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 15, 2012)

Can't wait Crapcom announcing DMC5 to apologize for this shit.


----------



## scerpers (Oct 15, 2012)

They won't. If the game sells, then we'll get DmC 2.
If it doesn't, then "Welp! guess people don't like DMC anymore. Time to kill it off"

Whatever happens, the fans lose.


----------



## Eevihl (Oct 15, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> They won't. If the game sells, then we'll get DmC 2.
> If it doesn't, then "Welp! guess people don't like DMC anymore. Time to kill it off"
> 
> Whatever happens, the fans lose.



The sad sad truth.


----------



## God (Oct 15, 2012)

i think they might release a dmc 5 if this flops, i'm sure they've already gotten the message loud n clear


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 15, 2012)

Crapcom doesnt care. Because they're too confident that sheep people will buy all of Crapcom's shit they thrown at em.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 15, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> They won't. If the game sells, then we'll get DmC 2.
> If it doesn't, then "Welp! guess people don't like DMC anymore. Time to kill it off"
> 
> Whatever happens, the fans lose.



For the third fucking time in this thread, the director of 3 and 4 said that continuing the classic series is perfectly possible, they're just waiting if DmC outsells 4 or not. And DMC 4 is the 10th most profitable game of the company, it was the 7th when it first came out.

Sad truth, my ass. They're simply not gonna ditch one of their top profitable franchises because of a bad idea.


----------



## Majinvergil (Oct 15, 2012)

Just sad,seeing alot of comments on Youtube defending this game


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 15, 2012)

Majinvergil said:


> Just sad,seeing alot of comments on Youtube defending this game



Now, here's the thing about this. I just saw Deathbringerpt's comment and then I saw yours and now I'm thinking that if ALL these shit for brains actually go out and buy this shit and make it sell like a friend, then we may get DmC2 because of their optimism. 

What a tragedy that would be... I'm sorely surprised at how many people are defending this game, since at first even BEFORE the gameplay was revealed, it was getting bashed.


----------



## Vergil642 (Oct 15, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> For the third fucking time in this thread, the director of 3 and 4 said that continuing the classic series is perfectly possible, they're just waiting if DmC outsells 4 or not. And DMC 4 is the 10th most profitable game of the company, it was the 7th when it first came out.
> 
> Sad truth, my ass. They're simply not gonna ditch one of their top profitable franchises because of a bad idea.



I cannot say I have the same faith in Capcom. Though hopefully they'll make DMC5, my confidence in them has been shattered utterly and I'll have to wait and see before I believe.


----------



## Vault (Oct 15, 2012)

I fear this will sell. .__.


----------



## Gino (Oct 15, 2012)

At this point I don't even care anymore Capcom will forever be on my shit list they've ruined so many good franchises this generation.


----------



## Majinvergil (Oct 15, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Now, here's the thing about this. I just saw Deathbringerpt's comment and then I saw yours and now I'm thinking that if ALL these shit for brains actually go out and buy this shit and make it sell like a friend, then we may get DmC2 because of their optimism.
> 
> What a tragedy that would be... I'm sorely surprised at how many people are defending this game, since at first even BEFORE the gameplay was revealed, it was getting bashed.


If this game sells,it will be like sending Ninja theory a messege ,that shit heads liked this game and they will make a sequel. I have no confidence,that if this game sells,capcom will want to make a DMC5,because they will see that people liked that crap and think that DMC5 is not needed.



966 likes and only 220 deslikes at this moment,worse are the coments.

Atleast a  friend of mine played this game at NYCC and said that the gameplay was crap


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 15, 2012)

FACT: Almost more than half of the people who defend this crap has never played a Devil May Cry game before or dislikes the games

They are only buying the game cause they are sheep of capcom/NT


----------



## P-X 12 (Oct 15, 2012)

So they're making it 60 fps...on the PC. .
Well, you can go fuck yourselves, NT.
Anyway, anything even decent show up yet?


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 15, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Now, here's the thing about this. I just saw Deathbringerpt's comment and then I saw yours and now I'm thinking that if ALL these shit for brains actually go out and buy this shit and make it sell like a friend,* then we may get DmC2 because of their optimism.
> *
> What a tragedy that would be... I'm sorely surprised at how many people are defending this game, since at first even BEFORE the gameplay was revealed, it was getting bashed.



Don't worry about that, Ninja Theory never makes sequels.


----------



## Majinvergil (Oct 16, 2012)

but Crapcom might wan't one


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 16, 2012)

well my friends if there are sheep we must be wolves
and those sheep must be slaughtered


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Oct 16, 2012)

Vault said:


> I fear this will sell. .__.



Same. **


----------



## God (Oct 16, 2012)

this shit always gets me



Fuckin Mundus


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 16, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> FACT: Almost more than half of the people who defend this crap has never played a Devil May Cry game before or dislikes the games
> 
> They are only buying the game cause they are sheep of capcom/NT



Or rather those youtube defenders are all fucking Crapcom employees.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 16, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> capcom needs to disband and sell their ips and licenses



If Capcom ever goes bankrupt, then I am certain Namco will buy it and make better use of their franchises

On a side note, that's Mundus? From fallen angel to.....this.....


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Oct 16, 2012)

Dante looks fucking horrible in that picture.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 16, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Why does Mundus look like Wilson Fisk?



because he is the kingpin of demons and donte is spiderman


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 16, 2012)

So they ruin Dante. Then Vergil.

But it wasn't enough so they ruin the most known villain of the DMC series. He looks like he is high and drunk at the same time.

Why does everyone in this game looks like a drug addict


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 16, 2012)




----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 16, 2012)

That made my day


----------



## Judas (Oct 16, 2012)

Cubey said:


> this shit always gets me
> 
> 
> 
> Fuckin Mundus



_Not!Mundus_

How long will NT continue to defaecate on the series.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 16, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Why does everyone in this game looks like a drug addict


Cause it's mature and risky and keeeewl


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 16, 2012)

*More DmC impressions part 1*

Some interesting first hands from the shoryuken forums


> I just got in, and have to be up in about 4 hours...so I'll answer Ely's questions and return tomorrow evening for more. ~
> Atra Viator from phantombabies oct 3rd
> 
> ** Did you have fun?*
> ...


----------



## scerpers (Oct 16, 2012)

Using the Stinger without lock-on must be horrendous.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 16, 2012)

So...

TL;DR its not Devil May Cry


----------



## scerpers (Oct 16, 2012)

No shit. We've known that since the game was announced.


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 16, 2012)

*More DmC impressions part 2*



> **How do the guns feel across the board?*
> -As I said above, guns feel completely fucking useless. You can get some sort of control out of them by moving in the general direction of the enemy you want to shoot, but if they have shields on you have to remove those before guns will even connect. DmC seems to work by hitting an enemy a couple times and moving on to the next one rather than roflstomping one, then another, then another. Not out of choice, or because it's a good idea, just because anything you can use at range is poor, and dodging/pulling puts you too far away for any consistent combo material.
> 
> The worst thing is, without any sort of lock on that's completely player controlled you can't really switch targets easy either. You can re-point at an enemy and shoot, but you can't do it whilst Dante is already in a shooting animation, and you have to wait for fucking ages for it to end. You can cancel shooting by melee attacking but why would you? If you're in an attack string and you try to shoot another enemy you have the same issue, so it only works as a starter for attacking and can't be used mid-battle without stopping dead in your tracks. The result is slow, boring gameplay with guns that are completely useless. Of course, I only had access to Ebony and Ivory, but without any alternative weapon set or ability to power up the guns you may as well replaced X/[] with another evade button.
> ...


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 16, 2012)

*More DmC impressions part 3*



> So, about breaking the game 4 times on 4 machines...
> 
> 
> 1) During the boss fight I took off the first health bar, and Dante drop kicked a bitch. After this segment you're meant to walk up and Demon Pull one of the wires holding her up. At this point there was no highlight for me to Demon Pull, and if I did the move, nothing happened. I tried switching around to every other platform (Despite already being on the highest) and every single time nothing happened. I couldn't continue. This was actually the first time I played the game, I got pissed off and left.
> ...


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 16, 2012)

At the very least nobody can say "haters gonna haters" bullshit that most people use to blindy defend DmC.


----------



## scerpers (Oct 16, 2012)

That's not even a defense. It's a lack of one.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2012)

Cubey said:


> this shit always gets me
> 
> 
> 
> Fuckin Mundus



this is like a hipsters game man


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 16, 2012)

tl;dr

western poo


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 16, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> tl;dr
> 
> western poo



You have no idea how funny your post are.

I mean in the good way


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 16, 2012)

>Guns get nerfed
>zero lock-on function
>HOLD DOWN BUTTON FOR STANCE THAN TAP IT FOR STYLE CHANGE
>Gameplay in general is manufactured ass


----------



## Judas (Oct 16, 2012)

The game literally could not be worse at this point.


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 16, 2012)

Meh all I can hope for is that january comes quick, so that this bullshit can be done and over with.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 16, 2012)

You can actually *play* DMC2 and at least there would be some sort of effort. This?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 16, 2012)

Even DMC4 is better than this


----------



## Vergil642 (Oct 16, 2012)

The worst thing about all that for me was how gameplay is apparently mash buttons and isn't particularly satisfying. 

God of War's gameplay was relatively simple (GoW3 was easily the best of the series but I digress) but it was fun. Smacking bitches around felt good. DmC apparently lacks that kind of feeling and sounds pretty hollow.

Literally have heard nothing good that would make me want this game even if it wasn't bastardising DMC. The playtester's biggest recommendations were about the platforming. And it's an action game. It just sounds mediocre and generally crappy.


----------



## scerpers (Oct 16, 2012)

DestinyDestroyer said:


> Even DMC4 is better than this



People STILL hate Devil May Cry 4? Still butthurt about Nero?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 16, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> People STILL hate Devil May Cry 4? Still butthurt about Nero?



Who, me? Oh no, I actually liked DMC4


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 16, 2012)

DMC4 is a good game, not the best, but pretty entertaining.


----------



## scerpers (Oct 16, 2012)

DMC4 is the second best DMC game.
Right after 3.


----------



## DedValve (Oct 16, 2012)

I'd say right after DMC1

DMC3>>>DMC1>>DMC4


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 16, 2012)

DedValve said:


> I'd say right after DMC1
> 
> DMC3>>>DMC1>>DMC4


The true rankings.

*Spoiler*: __ 



DMC3>>>DMC1>>DMC4>>>>>DMC2>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>DmC


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 16, 2012)

DedValve said:


> I'd say right after DMC1
> 
> DMC3>>>DMC1>>DMC4



DMC3 > Bayonetta > DMC1 >>>> DMC 4 >>>>>>>>>>>>>DMC2>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Shit>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>DmC

Fuck This guy ^ wins


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 16, 2012)

> DMC3 > Bayonetta > DMC4 >> DMC1 >>>>>>>>>>>>>DMC2>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Shit>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> >>>>>>>>DmC



Fixed a bit, now it seems legit.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 16, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> DMC3 > Bayonetta > DMC1 >>>> DMC 4 >>>>>>>>>>>>>DMC2>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Shit>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>DmC
> 
> Fuck This guy ^ wins


Exactly. 
[YOUTUBE]2eTwW9Wo-us[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 16, 2012)

you know what
i am going to spoiler raid this game if it gets a midnight release near my gamestop 
i am going get a megaphone and hope spoilers are out by midnight and scream them at the 5 people waiting in line 

MUNDUS KILLS THE GIRL
VERGIL DIES AFTER BETRAYING DONTE


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2012)

DMC1 was great for its time(well still is great), but better than 4? hell no..


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 16, 2012)

Khris said:


> DMC1 was great for its time(well still is great), but better than 4? hell no..



Eh People have diffrent views on the game lool.

But we can agree on that they are both awesome and better than this trash


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 16, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> you know what
> i am going to spoiler raid this game if it gets a midnight release near my gamestop
> i am going get a megaphone and hope spoilers are out by midnight and scream them at the 5 people waiting in line
> 
> ...



Vergil betrays Donte because he stealed his fedora.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 16, 2012)

4 could've been better than 3 if it wasn't for the fact that Nero was lacking in the weapons department which hurts for comboing. Yamato was DT as opposed to a regular Devil Arm like Dante can do. And that Dante's portion were rehashed of Nero's stages. Does hurt a bit that the demons were geared towards combat for Nero as opposed for Dante.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 16, 2012)

DedValve said:


> I'd say right after DMC1
> 
> DMC3>>>*DMC1>>DMC4*



Holy fucking shit, those are some thick nostalgia goggles right there.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 16, 2012)

Borderlands 2 >>> DMC3>DMC1>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>DmC :ho


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Oct 16, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> Eh People have diffrent views on the game lool.
> 
> But we can agree on that they are both awesome and better than this trash



of course 

i just want Nero back.. that all


----------



## Gino (Oct 16, 2012)

Original DMC is best DMC.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]q9IIedxLxw4[/YOUTUBE]
shitty game.


----------



## Vergil642 (Oct 17, 2012)

Just to confirm, even we rank other games over DMC4 we all agree DMC4 was the pinnacle of the series' gameplay right? Nobody's going to argue DMC1 or DMC3 had superior gameplay, surely?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 17, 2012)

DMC3 has superior gameplay to 90% of gaming in general, let alone DMC 1 or 4


----------



## Zen-aku (Oct 17, 2012)

DMC3 > DMC4 in all Aspects.


----------



## Vault (Oct 17, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> Just to confirm, even we rank other games over DMC4 we all agree DMC4 was the pinnacle of the series' gameplay right? Nobody's going to argue DMC1 or DMC3 had superior gameplay, surely?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 17, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> Just to confirm, even we rank other games over DMC4 we all agree DMC4 was the pinnacle of the series' gameplay right? Nobody's going to argue DMC1 or DMC3 had superior gameplay, surely?



[YOUTUBE]IrXWh8RYUIM[/YOUTUBE]
I would say 4 is better.


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 17, 2012)

I liked DMC4 style changing with the d-pad


----------



## Gino (Oct 17, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> DMC3 > DMC4 in all Aspects.




You like DmC your opinion is invalid


----------



## God (Oct 17, 2012)

DMC2 >>> DMC3 > DMC4 > DMC1


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 17, 2012)

DmC > DMC3 > DMC4 > DMC 1 > DMC 2

DmC is objectively the best game u gaiz!!!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]eo-iiE1f9Ns[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 17, 2012)

Zen-aku said:


> DMC3 > DMC4 in all Aspects.



4's gameplay is faster, more refined/polished. It feels better overall, although it suffers from a short moveset (On both characters) which hurts the core gameplay in the long run.

Plus Uncle Dante is best Dante. And the graphics are fucking amazing.

But yeah, DMC3: SE is still the best action game ever made. Bayonetta fucked up with its insistence on BIG EPIK BAWSES.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 17, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]eo-iiE1f9Ns[/YOUTUBE]


This sounds almost like a RedLetterMedia review. Thumb up.


----------



## Vault (Oct 17, 2012)

Yeah Uncle Dante was cool as hell.  He didnt give a darn through out all of the game.


----------



## scerpers (Oct 17, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]eo-iiE1f9Ns[/YOUTUBE]


>Dark n edgy
>What if scenario to Metal Gear Solid. 2 no less.

Yeah, he's from /v/ alright.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 17, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Yeah, he's from /v/ alright.



/v/ hates DmC with every ounce of strength it has.

Edit: If the cutscenes are really unskippable, that's yet another fuck up on NT's part.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 17, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> /v/ hates DmC with every ounce of strength it has.



Don't have to be /v/ to do that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 17, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> /v/ hates DmC with every ounce of strength it has.
> 
> Edit: If the cutscenes are really unskippable, that's yet another fuck up on NT's part.



It's other M DMC reboot edition.
[YOUTUBE]pX4mhp-8sOc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 17, 2012)

Now that I watch the video, what the fuck they do to the music?


----------



## scerpers (Oct 17, 2012)

Wubstep. It's the "in thing" these days.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 17, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Wubstep. It's the "in thing" these days.



Hipster music in my Devil May Cry?

I dont even...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 17, 2012)

I still can't believe they included Tameem in Playstation All-Stars. A ludicrous move.
What are they gonna do when DmC tanks hard, release a DLC that erases him?


----------



## zenieth (Oct 17, 2012)

Other M...

hatred...


----------



## scerpers (Oct 17, 2012)

If I recall, they really wanted Dante, but Capcom would only give them Donte. And they didn't want to strain their relationship, so they accepted him. If you played the beta, Donte plays and feels like Dante.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 17, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> If I recall, they really wanted Dante, but Capcom would only give them Donte. And they didn't want to strain their relationship, so they accepted him. If you played the beta, Donte plays and feels like Dante.



Sadly he does. And as much as I was trying hard to deny it. He is a fun and solid character. But I still wont pick him

Dante with DMC3 or 4 moveset would of been godlike


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 17, 2012)

So has any of the defenders on youtube actually had the balls to say that this game will be the best DMC game ever?  Or hell, better than any other DMC games that aren't DMC2(Even though THAT will still probably remain better than even DmC)?

Because I'm not willing to waste my time arguing them and it seems that they just fall back on saying "OMGZ you GAIZ RNT GIVING IT A CHANCE! It looks GOOD!".


----------



## Judas (Oct 17, 2012)

*Hipsters May Cry*

The true title of the game.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 17, 2012)

DMC 2 isn't even all that bad.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 17, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]IrXWh8RYUIM[/YOUTUBE]
> I would say 4 is better.



part of the video was so bad it gave me cancer, destroyed my white blood cells and I am dying of AIDS


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 17, 2012)

Hahahahaha couldn't stop laughing when they changed from DMC4 to DmC, that music is the same you hear when you are put on hold on the phone hahahahahaha.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 17, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> part of the video was so bad it gave me cancer, destroyed my white blood cells and I am dying of AIDS



SSSensational


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 17, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> part of the video was so bad it gave me cancer, destroyed my white blood cells and I am dying of AIDS


AIDSSS  **


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 17, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> SSSensational





Hatifnatten said:


> AIDSSS  **



ALRIGHT INCREDIBLE DEADLY SMOKIN' SICK STYLE

T___T


----------



## scerpers (Oct 17, 2012)

SSSAVAGE

[sp][/sp]


----------



## Vault (Oct 17, 2012)

4 axe hits
??????
SSS


----------



## Gino (Oct 17, 2012)




----------



## Axl Low (Oct 17, 2012)

RIP    DMC


----------



## Majinvergil (Oct 17, 2012)

WTF even the music Ninja Theory had to fuck up.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 17, 2012)

HAYS GUY
LET'S FIND EDEY NU MUSIC AND MAKE OUR OWN DmC SOUNDCRACK
I MEAN SOUNDCRAP
I MEAN SOUNDTRACK


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gd9OhYroLN0[/YOUTUBE]

THIS MUSIC IS EDGY 
JUST LIKE THE RAZORS DmC BUYERS WILL USE ON THEIR WRISTS FOR BUYING THE GAME


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 17, 2012)

I don't always cry
but when i do its because i am donte a devil

T__________T


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 17, 2012)

VERGIL WHERE THE FUCK DID YOU PUT MY RAZORS
I NEED TO MAKE A DEVIL CRY


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 17, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> VERGIL WHERE THE FUCK DID YOU PUT MY RAZORS
> I NEED TO MAKE A DEVIL CRY


----------



## God (Oct 17, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> DMC 2 isn't even all that bad.



FUCKING THANK YOU


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 17, 2012)

saddest excuse for a vergil i've ever seen


----------



## Gino (Oct 17, 2012)

DMC2 ruined my birthday fuck that noise.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 17, 2012)

Say what you will about DMC2, but i think Argosax was a cool boss


----------



## Gino (Oct 17, 2012)

Argosax was an flaming homo.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 17, 2012)

Dude was made out of many bosses and served as a catalyst for "The Despair Embodied"


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 17, 2012)

Why you guys hating on DMC2? It has the manliest Dante in the whole series.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 18, 2012)

OMG U GAIZ THAT VERGIL IS SOOOO FAB 

I'm listening to the hardest rock band I know, that should be in this game btw, when I'm looking at him


----------



## scerpers (Oct 18, 2012)

Certainly had the most angst Dante of the series.


----------



## Kishido (Oct 18, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Why you guys hating on DMC2? It has the manliest Dante in the whole series.



Cuz the game was shit... just Ebony + Ivory + Avpiding + devil trigger = instant win


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 18, 2012)

Handsome Jack >>>>>>> DMC Vergil.


----------



## Kishido (Oct 18, 2012)

And what has this to do with DMC2 being crap


----------



## scerpers (Oct 18, 2012)

DmC and DMC2 are similar styles of shit.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 18, 2012)

not even close


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 18, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> DmC and DMC2 are similar styles of shit.



They're completely different styles of shit but both are most definitely shit.


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 18, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]q9IIedxLxw4[/YOUTUBE]
> shitty game.



Shit and I hated the music in DMC3, this is even worse. Hopefully just trailer music. 

Still excited to play though.


----------



## God (Oct 18, 2012)

DMC2 is certainly not shit


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 18, 2012)

DMC2 never broke on me at least.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 18, 2012)

DMC2 had some epic moments and interesting innovations that were largely forgotten because of the overall meh-ness and filler-ness of the game and hate bandwagon jumping.







.


----------



## God (Oct 18, 2012)

if they'd have tied it into the sparda plot and removed this tribal shit, might've gotten somewhere


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 18, 2012)

Also the Diesel thing


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 18, 2012)

By when DmC come out DMC2 will be considered a legit game.


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 18, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Shit and I hated the music in DMC3



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TvG4he36V8g[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7dz-mSTEOk[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OVpszlmUv0I[/YOUTUBE]

Music in DMC3 was awesome


----------



## God (Oct 20, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Also the Diesel thing


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 20, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Handsome Jack >>>>>>> DMC Vergil.



Handsome jack was a fantastic asshole antagonist  

also lol
crazy is the guy that gave RE6 a 7.5


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 20, 2012)

New info leaked: "this game is shit"


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 20, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> Handsome jack was a fantastic asshole antagonist
> 
> also lol
> crazy is the guy that gave RE6 a 7.5


And? RE6 is a interesting title. Like I said in the review it does alot of things right and wrong. Some awesome things it deserves credit for, on the flip side some shit that should never be in games. 

I don't suck a franchise dick to the point I become blinded by it. I take each and every game as they are meant to be played when created and see how it is. And I call it shit if it sucks = RE raccoon city.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 20, 2012)

Yum Yum dat Capcom dick is delicious


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 21, 2012)

Its sad people buy these kind of games to make a review and give $$$ to Crapcom. 

Or did you guys just rent it perhaps?


----------



## crazymtf (Oct 21, 2012)

Just rent. I don't have money to buy many games anymore


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 21, 2012)

Last game I bought was Armored Core 4. $15 for it so it was all good. Now I have all of the current gen AC games.


----------



## Dragash1 (Oct 21, 2012)

Hope this game doesnt sell good. I only played 4, then i waited for 5 and instead we get this crappy game.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 21, 2012)

Anyone else thinking that this game looks more Max Payne and less DMC? I mean the looks, the combat scenarios, the characters, ughh.


----------



## scerpers (Oct 21, 2012)

That's an insult to Max Payne


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Oct 21, 2012)

I hated Max Payne esp the movie.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 21, 2012)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Anyone else thinking that this game looks more Max Payne and less DMC? I mean the looks, the combat scenarios, the characters, ughh.



Hey what the fuck are you talking about?

How do you compare 2 different genres? Better yet how do you compare DmC to Max Panye?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 21, 2012)

Hyperion1O1 said:


> Anyone else thinking that this game looks more Max Payne and less DMC? I mean the looks, the combat scenarios, the characters, ughh.



Worst post of 2012.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 21, 2012)

You know what this game also looks like? Super Mario World.

No wait. It has nothing to do with it what so ever. Huh.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]xjRu6Ti5qa4[/YOUTUBE]
SSSucks


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 21, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]xjRu6Ti5qa4[/YOUTUBE]
> SSSucks


----------



## God (Oct 21, 2012)

bwahahahaha


----------



## scerpers (Oct 21, 2012)

Why is he sticking penises in his ear?


----------



## Big Bοss (Oct 21, 2012)

Cause he is a SSSexual deviant.


----------



## Vault (Oct 21, 2012)

Lol dubstep in my DMC


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Oct 21, 2012)

Reps up for this


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 21, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> Why is he sticking penises in his ear?


Tameem just cravesss cock.


----------



## Gino (Oct 21, 2012)




----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 21, 2012)

Tameem can have a taste of my younger Toguro cock.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 22, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]RvGSNHb5jy0[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]CFTOWGnbmEk[/YOUTUBE]



[YOUTUBE]cjRB_xw061M[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]YCWoTa5GlWg[/YOUTUBE]
Pc really lets it be fluid.


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 23, 2012)

^If you own a super computer, DMC 3&4 can move faster than 60fps. 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpAjA9V11Fo&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]
so edgy


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 23, 2012)

So deep and mature.

You guys get that this game is deep and mature already?

Cause we can add more pretentious narration to emphasize just how deep and mature this game is.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 23, 2012)




----------



## scerpers (Oct 23, 2012)

SO                   DEEP


----------



## God (Oct 23, 2012)

SO MUCH CHARACTER


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpAjA9V11Fo&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]
> so edgy





			
				Comment from the video said:
			
		

> Oh man that is edgy.
> And look at all the sex he has! You know that means he is awesome and cool and badass.



 

Damn shame about this... They really got being badass all wrong. Sheesh, they can't even get being a badass right. It's bad enough that they fucked up the combat system.


----------



## scerpers (Oct 23, 2012)

I'M DROWNING IN ALL THIS CHARACTERIZATION


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 23, 2012)

Somebody edit Linkin Park to that trailer to deepen the characterization.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 23, 2012)

Deep yet shallow.
Edgy yet charming.
Truly a masterpiece for this century.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 23, 2012)

NINJA THEORY.

ELEVATING VIDEOGAME NARRATIVE TO AN ART FORM.


----------



## Vault (Oct 23, 2012)

What are the chances one of you guys will sell out and buy this turd?  Im convinced one of you motherfuckers is going to do it


----------



## DedValve (Oct 23, 2012)

NEEDS MOAR BRING ME TO LIFE.


----------



## Majinvergil (Oct 23, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> ^If you own a super computer, DMC 3&4 can move faster than 60fps.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpAjA9V11Fo&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]
> so edgy


they forgot it's theme song "CRAAAAWWWWWLING INNN MY SKIIIINNNN"


----------



## P-X 12 (Oct 23, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> ^If you own a super computer, DMC 3&4 can move faster than 60fps.
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpAjA9V11Fo&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]
> so edgy



I think I just threw up in my mouth a little.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 23, 2012)

this is so edgy you can slit your wrists with it


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 23, 2012)

I think a part of my soul just died and split off from my main body.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 23, 2012)

please this in the sony smash bros game 
plz plz plz


----------



## Gino (Oct 23, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> ^If you own a super computer, DMC 3&4 can move faster than 60fps.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 23, 2012)

wow dante
you have an orgy
then you get prison DP'd

i take it all those girls were using strap ons


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 23, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> please this in the sony smash bros game
> plz plz plz



I love you for this


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 23, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> please this in the sony smash bros game
> plz plz plz



That image is* so* satisfying.


----------



## God (Oct 23, 2012)

how do you even keep up with all this personality


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 23, 2012)

MY NAME IS FUCK YOU
FUCK YOU THE DEMONKILLAH
HAS A NICE RING TO IT DONTCHA THINK


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 24, 2012)

Cubey said:


> how do you even keep up with all this personality



I dunno man, I'm barely following. It's way too much character for simple ol' folk like me. Just when I started to realize that he may, in fact, be edgy, it turned out he's also deep. That's just way over my head.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 24, 2012)

Why are you people still bumping this thread?


----------



## scerpers (Oct 24, 2012)

Already made that joke Axl.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 24, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Why are you people still bumping this thread?



[YOUTUBE]QyiqKtL6Amg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Oct 24, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> I dunno man, I'm barely following. It's way too much character for simple ol' folk like me. Just when I started to realize that he may, in fact, be edgy, it turned out he's also deep. That's just way over my head.



I just hope this doesn't leave me with personal scars. You know, being unable to comprehend such a deep and edgy character? Not to mention he smokes.

That's like top-notch edginess.


----------



## The World (Oct 24, 2012)

Is Dante peeling off his own skin to look at his heart?

The fuck is this crawling in my skin bullshit?


----------



## Majinvergil (Oct 24, 2012)

Donte is an inspiration for people to cut there wrists, now he's so edgy and deep


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 24, 2012)

Majinvergil said:


> Donte is an inspiration for people to cut there wrists, now he's so edgy and deep



wrist deep even


The World said:


> Is Dante peeling off his own skin to look at his heart?
> 
> The fuck is this crawling in my skin bullshit?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 24, 2012)

He s...s...smokes? 

Oh boy, I can't wait to grow up after playing this game


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 24, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> He s...s...smokes?
> 
> Oh boy, I can't wait to grow up after playing this game



[YOUTUBE]kVWdRsq-v2g[/YOUTUBE]
SSSMOKEN!!!!!


----------



## Majinvergil (Oct 24, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]XjVlUG3t0QE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]2cmCl8DYJXo[/YOUTUBE]



My man EventStatus saying it as it is


----------



## Gino (Oct 24, 2012)

2 hours long I got time to burn.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 24, 2012)

AH?AH?AHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

That video! SO MUCH CHARACTER! I'm drowning in it! DROWNING!


----------



## Gino (Oct 24, 2012)

So the jap version of playstation allstars has old dante?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Oct 24, 2012)

Gino said:


> So the jap version of playstation allstars has old dante?



This is the first I've heard of that 

I know Japanese games featuring Dante still use OG Dante but nothing about Allstars


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 24, 2012)

Event went *IN.*


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 24, 2012)

BAYONETTA KICK!


----------



## P-X 12 (Oct 24, 2012)

Gino said:


> So the jap version of playstation allstars has old dante?



Wait, has that been confirmed? 
Cause id it has...


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 24, 2012)

Just buy a Japanese version. What exactly do you need translated in a fighting game.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 24, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Just buy a Japanese version. What exactly do you need translated in a fighting game.



Donte's taunt "Fuck you!" perhaps?


----------



## Jon Snow (Oct 25, 2012)

ain't got a "fuck you" in jap


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 25, 2012)

There's no Tameem in Japanese version


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 25, 2012)

Event Status ripping bitches apart


----------



## WhiteWolf (Oct 25, 2012)

How fucken ironic. They made their version of Dante(Ninja theory) with permission from Capcom.

From Half *human*/demon to  Half angel/demon:
And this version of Dante opens up his heart to see if he's human?

Wait a minute...aren't you 50% angel 50% demon?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 25, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fc5f-jm-O44&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyiqKtL6Amg&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]

Such humanity


----------



## Not Sure (Oct 25, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fc5f-jm-O44&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyiqKtL6Amg&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Such humanity



I guess Demons are actually 12 years old COD players.


----------



## God (Oct 25, 2012)

does this shit still exist


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 25, 2012)

The edits are funny as hell though. So fucking sad...wait no. Crapcom deserves this. Honestly, only liked em for DMC and Megaman, with the latter canned and this abomination coming out I don't care what happens to em. Keiji Inafune is gone anyways, I loved him. Grew up with Megaman as kid, biased as hell.


----------



## Gino (Oct 26, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> The edits are funny as hell though. So fucking sad...wait no. Crapcom deserves this. Honestly, only liked em for DMC and Megaman, with the latter canned and this abomination coming out I don't care what happens to em. *Keiji Inafune* is gone anyways, I loved him. Grew up with Megaman as kid, biased as hell.




He's part of of the reason this DMC exist true story.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 26, 2012)

Gino said:


> He's part of of the reason this DMC exist true story.



He's not part of the reason, he *IS* the reason why we have DmC instead of another DMC 5.

I'm not dying of pity for Megaman fans, really.


----------



## Gino (Oct 26, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> He's not part of the reason, he *IS* the reason why we have DmC instead of another DMC 5.
> 
> I'm not dying of pity for Megaman fans, really.




Only reason I said part is because he's no longer there yet this shit still exist the plan to westernize everything is pretty fucking sicking.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Oct 26, 2012)

When he left the company, DmC was already well under production due to his western outsourcing game development plan. It took longer to show because they wanted to make sure the shitstorm wouldn't be so big since it was such an established series.

We all know how that went.

Anyway, promoting Inafune to head of overall game development was the worst thing Capcom could have ever done. They gave him too much authority and out of nowhere, his exaggerated views on how Japanese games were shit and western games were gold on a plate suddenly had merit.

When Bionic Commando and Dark Void bombed hard and Dead Rising 2 was a hit, Capcom changed the business model into making western companies work on sequels and spinoffs instead of making entire new franchises. That's why we had the shit that's Operation Raccoon City (Which actually sold because of brand name alone) and now the piss poor Lost Planet 3. Shit sucks.

Although to their credit, Bionic Commando was a pretty good game (Sans the ridiculous story and crap ending) and Dead Rising 2 was great.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 26, 2012)

Kojima is following that trend too now. Although he's more about western and eastern inbreeding. Which is even worse if you think about it.

Not too long before western made Metal gear now. MgS. Rising barely escaped that fate to begin with. It could be it and not DmC we'd be laughing about now.


----------



## CosmicCastaway (Oct 26, 2012)

Honestly, I don't think DmC looks like that bad of a game in its own right.  But yeah, westernization of games just isn't a good idea.  I mean, there's a reason games like DMC, MGS, NG, etc. have dedicated audiences, and that's because they're not like western games.

Gamestop treats me well, so I'll support their money-grubbing used-game policy rather than let Capcom think replacing Dante and co. is going to fly.  #LesserOfTwoEvils


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Oct 26, 2012)

i was at my local gamestop and i heard vergil was in this new dmc game. i looked at him and he looks like a recolor of an ss nazi 8/ with a barbie doll head.


----------



## God (Oct 26, 2012)

if you wanna check out how terrible this game is really gonna be, but don't wanna pay money to capcom in support..

FUCKING STEAL THAT SHIT FFS


----------



## Gino (Oct 26, 2012)

Cube I became the pirate king way before one piece


----------



## God (Oct 26, 2012)

DOHOHOHO 

i pirate music and pokemon


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 26, 2012)

Developers mangling Characters


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 26, 2012)

_My name is Fuck You, the Dante Killer, has a nice ring to it, don't you think?_


----------



## God (Oct 26, 2012)

Damn management Collapsing


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 26, 2012)

It's going to be interesting when sale figures are reported.


----------



## DedValve (Oct 26, 2012)

I'd say for those that (for some reason) wanna play this game they should buy used but that would insinuate that people in their right mind would buy this new 

But hey the world is full of crazies.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 27, 2012)

This game is so edgy, it doesn't need to sell.

Selling is too mainstream.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 28, 2012)

> I love how all you guys are saying this game is going to suck yet I PLAYED it at comic con this year and it was awesome. Plays just like the old DMC series with some great combos and powers so there is no way it's going to suck



RYOMA UNIVERSE CUBED


----------



## Vault (Oct 28, 2012)

These guys are going to buy off review websites.  and some sheep have no choice but to follow.


----------



## Jake CENA (Oct 28, 2012)

> I love how all you guys are saying this game is going to suck yet I PLAYED it at comic con this year and it was awesome. Plays just like the old DMC series with some great combos and powers so there is no way it's going to suck



Who's the guy who posted this? I would like to meet him in person.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 28, 2012)

What ever happened to DMC, part of my childhood right there. :ho


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 28, 2012)




----------



## Gino (Oct 28, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> RYOMA UNIVERSE CUBED




Who posted this shit tell me sounds like a youtuber.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 28, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Who's the guy who posted this? I would like to meet him in person.





Gino said:


> Who posted this shit tell me sounds like a youtuber.



the poster of the dmc nyc video


striderj23


----------



## Gilgamesh (Oct 28, 2012)

haters


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 28, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> the poster of the dmc nyc video
> 
> 
> striderj23


Advertising the game. 100% proven Tameem's account.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 28, 2012)

Gilgamesh said:


> haters




TAKE THIS
MY DISAPPOINT
MY RAGE
AND ALL OF MY NEGS

SHINING FINGER NEG

GET
GET
GET THE FUCK OOOOOUT

God I love G Gundam :33


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 28, 2012)

Oh yeah Gilgamesh Guess what?

I am so epic
I _actually_ can put a spin on that



Walk in
Get pwned
now stay out

Feel free to run crying to the mods at anytime.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 28, 2012)

​


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 28, 2012)

Is it true that this game didn't receive much backlash in Japan?

Damn, Japan must be taking some kind of weird drugs to actually like and tolerate this game. Out of all the demographics, I thought they'd be upset as well, seeing as how pro they are at many types of games. This game doesn't seem to be particularly pro friendly, even though Tameem says otherwise.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 28, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Is it true that this game didn't receive much backlash in Japan?


It didn't receive any reaction in Japan. Because it's pretty much non-existent there. Nobody is interested. Capcom washed away their hands and blamed everything on "those stupid gaijins". There aren't any coverages and nobody talks about it, since ninja theory can't buy japanese press.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 28, 2012)

That's good to hear. A comment in that "edgy" backstory video had said that and made it sound as if DmC had actually received positive reaction in Japan.


----------



## Gino (Oct 28, 2012)

Your first mistake was taking youtube comments seriously.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 28, 2012)

people is japan dont give a darn
over here people hate it

tell me what is worse
hate or ignoring a product?


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 28, 2012)

Gino said:


> Your first mistake was taking youtube comments seriously.



I didn't take it too seriously, but it did get me wondering and curious as to how Japan really felt about DmC. It was a pretty sad attempt to defend DmC anyway.



Axl Low said:


> people is japan dont give a darn
> over here people hate it
> 
> tell me what is worse
> hate or ignoring a product?



I'd say the former is worse. Sengoku Basara Samurai Heroes was ignored in the United States even though it's a much better game than Call of Duty, which the type of game that the mainstream gamers buy. Although, it was ignored due to the fact that Capcom didn't even put an effort in advertising it.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Oct 28, 2012)

We need more of this.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 28, 2012)

anyone feel that the first smoke dirty fuck the world donte was the original attention and this new I CARE ABOUT NOTHING
OH SHIT CAT IS IN TROUBLE I CARE ABOUT HER
DO YOU GUYS LIKE ME YET
was changed into teh game halfway in?


----------



## God (Oct 28, 2012)

yes         .


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 28, 2012)

Yeah. I could tell by the first trailer that Dante was supposed to be somebody who probably only smiled like once a year.


----------



## The World (Oct 28, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> anyone feel that the first smoke dirty fuck the world donte was the original attention and this new I CARE ABOUT NOTHING
> OH SHIT CAT IS IN TROUBLE I CARE ABOUT HER
> DO YOU GUYS LIKE ME YET
> was changed into teh game halfway in?



The original Donte was a anorexic faux grunge meth addict with a shitty Tameem haircut

They obviously updated his look and now he looks like a Mexican-American drug dealer

He wishes he was on Breaking Bad


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 28, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]L67SmaV1juA[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]hsGxNIq1oow[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 29, 2012)

There should be a fan mod where uncle Dante appears, kills Fagmeem and you play the game as him. Still wouldn't save it, but at least it can score 1 out of 10.


----------



## Axl Low (Oct 29, 2012)

honestly though hat
unless there are lots of glitches plus save erasing or game unplayable its still going to get a minimum of 5/10 :/
More so because IGN is bought and paid for 

JESSICA CHOBOT IN A GAME
IGN RATING 9/10
???
PROFIT?!


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Oct 29, 2012)

> i really love this game cuz he is just like me in my life like not respektingh all corportrationals and evil goverment and he aslo has a chigarette and thats so coll, all others your just haters



What did i just read?


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 29, 2012)

Sol_Blackguy said:


> What did i just read?



A satanic enchantment.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 30, 2012)

Pffft...I bet it's a troll. These people are insane.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 30, 2012)

IGN scoring it 10/10. Now that's a troll.

That will happen btw


----------



## scerpers (Oct 30, 2012)

Payed review. You guys thought they didn't exist, but I told you.


----------



## God (Oct 30, 2012)

I'm the one who buys them out


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 30, 2012)

Well Fuck You then.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 30, 2012)

I hate both IGN and Gamespot. Only go there for User Reviews anyways.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 31, 2012)

On IGN: **



> Popular Devil May Cry Threads:





> >DMC Is Officially Dead!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Oct 31, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Mq1z7Na7ccE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Oct 31, 2012)

when is this game coming out in america so i can steal it?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 31, 2012)

Quality voice acting, shows how he doesn't care and on the edge.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Oct 31, 2012)

I think I have gone deaf fromm the quality voice overs.


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 31, 2012)

*DmC: Devil May Cry demo out on November 20th/21st*

November 20th on XBL and November 21st on PSN



> Ninja Theory?s reboot of Capcom?s classic action series, DmC: Devil May Cry is set to arrive at the beginning of next year on Xbox 360 and Playstation 3. A playable demo was announced in the middle of last month, and the game?s publisher has recently informed us that it?s currently scheduled to land on Xbox Live and the Playstation Network on Tuesday 20th/Wednesday 21st of November respectively. There?s a very small chance that this date may change? we?ll keep you updated.





Well at least it's free....


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Oct 31, 2012)

Can't say i'm looking forward to that.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Oct 31, 2012)

Releasing demo for free is a bad idea, since that may be the only way to get any money out of this train wreck of a game.


----------



## teddy (Oct 31, 2012)

Let me know when people waste $60.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Oct 31, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> November 20th on XBL and November 21st on PSN
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can't say it's free when it's stealing your MB.

My MB is precious shit you know.


----------



## Death Certificate (Oct 31, 2012)

But ninja theory games always tank during sales, hell even bayonetta made more sales than Heavenly sword and enslaved combined.


----------



## Vergil642 (Oct 31, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]Mq1z7Na7ccE[/YOUTUBE]



Can't help but think of this when I hear that.


----------



## Murdoc (Oct 31, 2012)

I wanted to play as crystal meth Dante.  Darn Capcom and Ninja team or whatever


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Oct 31, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> But ninja theory games always tank during sales, hell even bayonetta made more sales than Heavenly sword and enslaved combined.



This is different though. This game has the Devil may Cry name in order to help it. Even though it's Devil May Cry in name only, many people will likely still buy it because of it's name alone.


----------



## Corran (Oct 31, 2012)

Demo will be interesting. Really want to see peoples impressions of it, especially peoples opinions who didn't like the previous DMC games and if they like this better.

Not looking forward to the control scheme honestly :/


----------



## The World (Oct 31, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]Mq1z7Na7ccE[/YOUTUBE]





> I didn't know he was Charlie Sheen


              .


----------



## scerpers (Nov 1, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]Mq1z7Na7ccE[/YOUTUBE]





> Stay... and be destroyed



Holy shit.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 1, 2012)

Corran said:


> Really want to see peoples impressions of it, especially peoples opinions who didn't like the previous DMC games and if they like this better.


Why would you need an opinion of tasteless ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)?


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 1, 2012)

Lulzy quotes from terrible previews 


> *'Demons aren't scary and Dante as we knew him just wasn't cool anymore,' Ninja Theory's creative director Tameem Antonaides tells us - in a more roundabout way. And he's right on both counts.*
> 
> "A lot of time was spent making the game feel like it has a grounded nature to it," explains Stuart Adcock, technical art director at the studio. "There's a believable kind of story that goes on in the human realm. But as soon as we came up with the concept of Limbo, suddenly we were able to put what we do best into the game.
> 
> ...






> This is the new Dante's story, created by a UK developer in Cambridge for a Japanese publisher in Osaka. *We've never cared before. Capcom Japan's Dante, with trademark blood road trenchcoat and striking white hair, is an anime rockstar with few complications. He is super cool, stylish, sword and guns firing bullet hell at nightmarish demons. But we never cared why.* We grabbed the pad to slice demons into little pieces, each cut cooler than the last, agog at the smoothness and responsiveness of the carnage.
> 
> The old Dante, that iconic white hair, that blood red trenchcoat, the original demon slayer, dragged and dropped into that iconic still from Fight Club - a semi-naked Brad Pitt, battered and bruised, ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) hanging out of his mouth, looking down at the man he's just smashed to bits with his bare hands, triumphant, glorious. *Next to him is the old Dante, that iconic white hair, that blood red trenchcoat, the original demon slayer, and he looks ridiculous.*


Ok why are these assholes still going on about this bullshit ?


> Tameem is aware of all of all the complaints, concerns, shouting and angry forum posts. And he admits they're valid. "Valid in a sense that Capcom has 20 years of history in fighting games," he says. *"It's in their DNA. They've got this ingrained knowledge of mechanics and responsiveness that is not that common in western games, where we put the emphasis more on things looking smooth and animating correctly than on the arcade sensitivities.* That was a big learning curve for us and they were happy to share all their inner secrets and their philosophy on combat development. We were open to that. We were grateful for that transference of knowledge. We embraced it. We're a better studio because of it."
> 
> *"The proof is in the pudding when you get your hands on the game and you see Dante in this world. Does he fit in this world and universe?* I would say because it's a new direction, a new western perspective, he does. Whereas if you took this Dante and put him in the Japanese series he would look out of place. Equally if you took the original Dante and put him into this world, the world we created, he would look out of place. We were careful not to be reacting to the wrong things. Otherwise we could have muddled the route of what we were trying to achieve. *All credit to Capcom for not jumping on the bandwagon of negativity when they could easily have done so.*
> 
> In one cut scene, our star turns to the camera and says, "My name is Dante." Better get used to it.



*sigh*


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 1, 2012)

Those two mags can go fuck themselves. 

Are they shitting me?


----------



## slickcat (Nov 1, 2012)

the elimination of the Lock-on button killed any sort of moves you can gain in this game, what the demo has shown are the only moves in the game.If i have to guess. Terrible decision for them.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 1, 2012)

slickcat said:


> the elimination of the Lock-on button killed any sort of moves you can gain in this game, what the demo has shown are the only moves in the game.If i have to guess. Terrible decision for them.



I still question how much control Itsuno has


----------



## God (Nov 1, 2012)

please kill all of them


----------



## scerpers (Nov 1, 2012)

CAN'T FUCKING DO STINGERS WITHOUT LOCK ON. FUCK YOU TAMEEM


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 1, 2012)

If games like NG3 and DmC are the new standard...
Oh god. Even nintendo had to send ninja's to fix NG3.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 1, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> Lulzy quotes from terrible previews
> 
> 
> 
> > This could be both the best game Ninja Theory has made, and *the best Devil May Cry Capcom has produced.*


Nope nope nope nope. More like the worst Devil May Cry Capcom has produced.


----------



## scerpers (Nov 1, 2012)

But Ninja Theory has never made a good game.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 1, 2012)

More funny since they never written a good game. Other people did. And they commented how horrid NT's handle on story and characters.

HS's writer rewrote the whole story while Enslaved's writer thought of NT's handle of Monkey made him come off as, as he quotes "a bit of a cunt".


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 1, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> But Ninja Theory has never made a good game.



Well I didn't bold all of it since I never played a Ninja Theory game before, so I couldn't really say otherwise.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 1, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> More funny since they never written a good game. Other people did. And they commented how horrid NT's handle on story and characters.
> 
> HS's writer rewrote the whole story while Enslaved's writer thought of NT's handle of Monkey made him come off as, as he quotes "a bit of a cunt".



I want to get enslaved is it worth it? Or should I just go for Majin and the Forsaken Kingdom? demo for that was pretty good and Dave Wittenberg voicing MC


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 1, 2012)

From what I heard Enslaved is super easy and very hand holding. Just bargain bin it or used where it's cheap.


----------



## scerpers (Nov 1, 2012)

Enslaved is the closest thing NT has to a "good" game


----------



## Corran (Nov 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]Gdbq_e1B4AE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]-A1tG1y_pf4[/YOUTUBE]

"SADISTIC!!!" Was that style announcer always there in previous builds? I could swear its new. Also that splat now covers a quarter of the screen, think that is new too.... great way to cover the action :/

There is still something that just seems wrong with the combat, especially the normal Rebellion stuff, like it doesn't have enough impact.

That developer interview on Computerandvideogames does not instill me with confidence, especially the style meter decision where you can get SS just by continuing the combo or mashing buttons as we like to call it. Watching the above videos shows how simple it is to get to S and then SS. At least you need to be a bit more clever to reach SSS right? Right?


----------



## Furious George (Nov 2, 2012)

Anarchic? Really? 

Just give this guy a beanie and a Kony 2012' shirt and be done with it.


----------



## Corran (Nov 2, 2012)

Something else I noticed with the style meter in the first vid, it stays SS and does not downgrade even between fights....


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 2, 2012)

Corran said:


> Something else I noticed with the style meter in the first vid, it stays SS and does not downgrade even between fights....



rank is no longer effected by time
only does down if u take a hit 

dont get me wrong
the world looks really colourful and interesting 
but this
isnt devil may cry

the combat is easy
i mean two new enemies introduced and its the same combos and moves over and over to dispatch them 
It might be easier than DMC2 
:/


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 2, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> Lulzy quotes from terrible previews
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I will fucking troll the living shit out of those noobs. Best DmC Crapcom ever produced? Go suck a fucking dick. I bet you people that Crapcom paid them $$$$ to sell dat shit.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 2, 2012)

I want to SSSmash the heads of those attention whore reviewers.


----------



## slickcat (Nov 2, 2012)

game is still slow as fuck. Hes been repeating the same moves in tandem. I want to see something new, apparently doesn't look like there is.Lock on modifier back and forward special buttons and attack button( removed), this game doesnt have a dial combo system so they will resort to 2 buttons for attacks like drive.
 I wonder why they chose to go with NTs scheme of weapon swap, its inferior to DMCs system only to push themselves harder into fail. meh


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 2, 2012)

Corran said:


> Something else I noticed with the style meter in the first vid, it stays SS and does not downgrade even between fights....



So between that and the fact that you don't have to mix up your moves, it's not a style meter, or even a combo meter really. Just a streak (how many hits without getting hit) meter.

Most depressing.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 2, 2012)

> gotta say. This looks badass. Even the music sounds better than the originals.
> 
> strides2glory 3 hours ago


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 2, 2012)

A taunt is required in such a game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 2, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> rank is no longer effected by time
> only does down if u take a hit
> 
> dont get me wrong
> ...



In a game where hardly any enemies attack...
If you do play this go ahead and do the easiest mode.


----------



## God (Nov 2, 2012)

Enemies just stand there while you pound away AND WHAT THE FUCK DID THEY DO TO SPARDA


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 2, 2012)

*Devil May Cry:* You lost on first level -> game asks if you want to play it on easy, you pussy. Unlock easy mode.

*Tameem Can Blow:* You beat the game -> it asks if you maybe want to play it on normal now. But warns that you can actually die. Have to confirm 4 times. Unlock normal mode. Hard mode is payed DLC.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 2, 2012)

I can see Crapcom doing a DLC which will feature the original skins for all the characters. Now thats what I call a cheapshot dick move.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 2, 2012)

Watching the vids, you can't really compare the combo fluidity and combat speed to the previous DMCs. Even DMC1 was faster than this.

I'll be interested in the return figures. You know, gamers who buy it and return it.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 2, 2012)

Ew, combat is bleh. Ouside of that, Sparda looks retarded and I can't complain with the generic ass story and Don'te's bad Va'ing for the second trailer.


----------



## Vault (Nov 2, 2012)

SADISTIC!!!!111


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 2, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> *Devil May Cry:* You lost on first level -> game asks if you want to play it on easy, you pussy. Unlock easy mode.



I loved this from the first game. I remember the first (and only) time I was prompted, the first time I fought one of those darkness lions.

Of course, I felt insulted by said prompt, firmly denied it, then stepped my game up 

This is how action games should work.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 2, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> A taunt is required in such a game.



dante flips off cameras all the time and doesnt have a taunt
there is a surprise
plus taunt was to keep the meter going
you dont lose style over time now


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 2, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> dante flips off cameras all the time and doesnt have a taunt
> there is a surprise
> plus taunt was to keep the meter going
> you dont lose style over time now



Find the hidden taunt command use it 666 times in a row and you will unlock a hidden message.
It starts with a F btw


----------



## Gino (Nov 2, 2012)

...........


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 2, 2012)

Corran said:


> [YOUTUBE]Gdbq_e1B4AE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]-A1tG1y_pf4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> ...



LMAO that first video. Every time he kills the last enemy Donte just looks back at the camera and does a vain shot of himself. Thats ultra Tameem levels of gay. 

And the combat is so fucking slow. What the fuck was that shit?


----------



## Gino (Nov 2, 2012)

>Capcom
>Shit list
>Forever


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 2, 2012)

LOL WUT


----------



## Vault (Nov 2, 2012)

The more i hear about this game  Never thought my disdain for this game would ever reach these levels


----------



## Gino (Nov 2, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> LOL WUT





Sorry it was me.....


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 2, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]tUu8iTx0cVo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]TjliDyBHns8[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]U6Arc0mN2gU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]cye6HOJ36Qo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Nov 2, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> LOL WUT



they recorded farts and wanted naked grammas? 

WHO THE FUCK WOULD BUY THIS


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 2, 2012)

I think the soundtrack is where the fart noises went.


----------



## God (Nov 2, 2012)

it might be the farts that make him sound like a homeless methhead


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 2, 2012)

Cubey said:


> they recorded farts and wanted naked grammas?
> 
> WHO THE FUCK WOULD BUY THIS



It's kinda getting to the point where one could actually ask who the fuck would even _steal _this?


----------



## teddy (Nov 2, 2012)

It's like they're trying to defy any expectation of the game being worse than it already is.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 2, 2012)

? said:


> It's like they're trying to defy any expectation of the game being worse than it already is.



D0n't l!sten to teh media 7439 1!3.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 2, 2012)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 19 (2 members and 17 guests)





> 2 members and 17 guests





> *and 17 guests*





> *17 guests*


Nice to see the entire ninja theory coming here to visit.

*FUCK YOU!*


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 2, 2012)

Cubey said:


> they recorded farts and wanted naked grammas?
> 
> WHO THE FUCK WOULD BUY THIS



Probably describes their fetishes. 

Next thing you'll know that they'll implement scat and guro.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 3, 2012)

Confirms five melee weapons and three firearms


----------



## Utopia Realm (Nov 3, 2012)

This game looks and sounds terrible. The fuck is this....


----------



## Gomu Ningen (Nov 3, 2012)

Every time I come into this thread I find yet something else that is absolutely terrible about this game.  I'm ready for it to come out so I can stop hearing about it, and hopefully it will quickly be completely buried underneath its awfulness.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 3, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> Confirms five melee weapons and three firearms



Also confirms old dante fanmocking.


----------



## Vergil642 (Nov 3, 2012)

Achievement list confirmed a couple of things.

1. NT are uncreative fucks. Most of them have names ripped from the past DMCs.

2. Inevitable Vergil betrayal that everyone saw coming is totally coming.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 3, 2012)

This game is so fresh and original that it requires constant DMC name throwing to sustain any level of relevance.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 3, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> 1. NT are uncreative fucks. Most of them have names ripped from the past DMCs.



Yes, they're quotes and phrases from the past games. What's wrong with using them? 

The only iffy thing is how some of them make no sense. Naming one involving firearms "For Tony Redgrave" works but "This is my kind of rain" for spending red orbs doesn't.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 3, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> Yes, they're quotes and phrases from the past games. What's wrong with using them?


First of all, they aren't "past" games. Don't put this in any same line of existence with DMC. Developers sure don't.

And that's where the second comes from - you don't call original games shit and parade your "new" game as fresh, superior in every way and completely different, when it actually leeches of them on every aspect.

And finally third - they have no significance what so ever. They aren't actual references to events in the game to strike some connection and memories, that would require talent and wit. They are just random name throwing to appeal to the fans more.
We know this because game has clearly nothing to do with DMC universe and was most likely just re-written to look like one in the late stages of production.

"Look, a phrase from DMC3. You like DMC3, don't you? Well buy our game, it has more stuff from DMC3".


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 3, 2012)

Hey look this time the enemies are actually trying to hit you. 
[YOUTUBE]eZbQ_Vb1B3o#![/YOUTUBE]
Judging from the Achievement list, the game has less weapons than DMC4... 

Another Shitpreview



I rather just copy the only comment worth a damn.



> *"This is a more accessible game in the literal sense, not the dirty, casual-baiting Super Wii Party Family Sports Collection meaning of the word. "*
> The combat in the real series was fine. Making it more accessible if the combat is functional means casualization.
> 
> *"You simply have not played a AAA action game with looks and atmosphere like DmC...the game?s every location and monster now instead infused with a fizzing urban decay and stark, lunatic brutality."*
> ...


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 3, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> Confirms five melee weapons and three firearms



that is some variety right there...

also
Where does the time go?
You completed a level in 2 minutes or less

Yeah because enemies DONT ATTACK YOU
YOU JUST RUN PASSED THEM

melee: 
rebellion
arbiter 
eryx 
osiris 
aquila

range: 
E&I
revenant 
kablooey


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]PJdc9v4ioSM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## scerpers (Nov 3, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]PJdc9v4ioSM[/YOUTUBE]



muh                            dik


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 3, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> Another Shitpreview


If anyone never actually saw a bought preview, only heard about them - here it is folks. Read well, such shameless crap doesn't happen often.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 3, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> muh                            dik


ᶠᶸᶜᵏᵧₒᵤ              !


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 3, 2012)

I really like this part



> "No more cheesy industrial metal on an infinite loop"



Not only focusing on accusation of your opponent's shortcomings in a debate is a 100% confirmation of your lack of any arguments, but how comedic and desperate this sounds is mesmerizing. Atrocious wubstep on an infinite loop is, of course, an improvement.

So now ninja theory is telling me what music I should like and what they think about my opinion. I sure will buy their game


----------



## Gino (Nov 3, 2012)

At this point if gamers are still gonna buy this piece of shit they might as well bend over and get fucked literally.I have never seen such disrespectful pieces of shit minis EA/Activision


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 3, 2012)

Less weapons than DMC 3? Check.



Death Certificate said:


> Another Shitpreview



Well, holy fucking shit. This is the definite proof that the people that like DmC AREN'T fans of Devil May Cry. I cringed when I read the very first article but I laughed my ass off when he actually wrote that the characters in DmC are "real" people instead of cartoon stereotypes.

It's funny not only because he somehow amuses the notion that Dante being a happy go lucky cartoonish character is somehow a bad thing but mostly because he actually says that DmC Dante is a realistic depiction of anyone ANYWHERE.


----------



## Majinvergil (Nov 3, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> Hey look this time the enemies are actually trying to hit you.
> [YOUTUBE]eZbQ_Vb1B3o#![/YOUTUBE]
> Judging from the Achievement list, the game has less weapons than DMC4...
> 
> ...


I have no doubt that Tameen himself wrote that article, I mean WTF is this guy smoking


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 3, 2012)

Tameem hates straight people thats why he is hell bent on pushing this gay shit down our throats.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 3, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2X2R1Cfvs4[/YOUTUBE]

Finally, a side-by-side comparison of the combat gameplay.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 3, 2012)

Comic Book Guy said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2X2R1Cfvs4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Finally, a side-by-side comparison of the combat gameplay.



Doesn't do me a lot of good though with DMC4 on the left I can barely look at both with that much going on.
[YOUTUBE]UdYP4JiEHPI[/YOUTUBE]


I think this shows it better.
[YOUTUBE]EbOKMyKeJ4g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 3, 2012)

I just realized what makes the combat shit

in DMC1-4, you could easily dispose of 4-5 enemies in a room pretty much simultaneously while in this game the combat has more focus on 1v1 battles, and it's slower to boot.

 if slowpoke


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 3, 2012)

Restarted DMC4. Game is still fresh. Even Nero's default combos have more variety than Donte.


----------



## God (Nov 3, 2012)

^ sooo true


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 4, 2012)

In the videos posted above, there's STILL defenders of DmC. Jesus, why are some people so desperate to try to defend this game in the first place? This game is obviously lacking in the combat department compared to the other DMC games. It doesn't even take playing the full DmC game to realize that at this point.


----------



## Kyuuzen (Nov 4, 2012)

I love the Devil May Cry series.

And I like this game so far.  You have to accept that it's a different game, just with the same names.  I know it's not the whole ungodly, beautiful destruction Devil May cry 1-4 brought, but it still looks pretty cool.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 4, 2012)

Kyuujin said:


> I love the Devil May Cry series.
> 
> And I like this game so far.  You have to accept that it's a different game, just with the same names.  I know it's not the whole ungodly, beautiful destruction Devil May cry 1-4 brought, but it still looks pretty cool.



[YOUTUBE]xjRu6Ti5qa4[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]NFo5NzCdtUw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## scerpers (Nov 4, 2012)

Kyuujin said:


> I love the Devil May Cry series.
> 
> And I like this game so far.  You have to accept that it's a different game, just with the same names.  I know it's not the whole ungodly, beautiful destruction Devil May cry 1-4 brought, but it still looks pretty cool.



Shut up ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 4, 2012)

Kyuujin said:


> I love the Devil May Cry series.
> 
> And I like this game so far.  You have to accept that it's a different game, just with the same names.  I know it's not the whole ungodly, beautiful destruction Devil May cry 1-4 brought, but it still looks pretty cool.



I accept that it's different, but I don't think that it looks cool. You'll have to further explain this defense because there's a lot of things wrong with DmC. It doesn't look cool. The combat looks like a downgrade from the previous DMC games. It doesn't look to have a whole bunch of variety, flavor, spice, and such. I have games right now that are better and cooler than DmC. Metal Gear Rising is an up and coming game that looks MUCH more cooler than DmC.


----------



## Vergil642 (Nov 4, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]xjRu6Ti5qa4[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> [YOUTUBE]NFo5NzCdtUw[/YOUTUBE]





Spartan1337 said:


> I accept that it's different, but I don't think that it looks cool. You'll have to further explain this defense because there's a lot of things wrong with DmC. It doesn't look cool. The combat looks like a downgrade from the previous DMC games. It doesn't look to have a whole bunch of variety, flavor, spice, and such. I have games right now that are better and cooler than DmC. Metal Gear Rising is an up and coming game that looks MUCH more cooler than DmC.



What these guys said.

You might consider DmC to have a cool look. I'd disagree but if that's what you think then whatever.

However, as Spartan pointed out, literally nothing actually looks better than the original series. Gameplay we know is awful, the writing is terrible (FUCK YOU), the plot seems to be going for a "socoolnedgy" approach about "fighting the man" because demons are behind fox news, the actual voice acting is utterly lifeless (Scout sounds bored as hell whenever he speaks) and even the graphics are kinda crappy.

The whole thing looks mediocre at best. And that's being generous. If it didn't have Devil May Cry attached to it barely anyone would care because they'd see it and go "this looks pretty shit" and move on.

Also, the difference between DmC and MGR, or what a good DMC spiritual sequel should be.


----------



## God (Nov 4, 2012)

yeah as spartan pointed out, you can tell from the game vids that they've completely downgraded the hack n slash uniqueness of dmc into some 1v1 3d fighter shit which is just i dont even

the story is forced as fuck, period

and if they wanted to make a different game, then GO FUCKIN MAKE IT



Scorp A Derp said:


> Shut up ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



this young man right here


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 4, 2012)

To be fair, we'll probably be seeing "combovids" for DmC when its demo comes out later this month. This existence of combo videos doesn't really matter it's the quality of play the system allows. I've even seen Dante's Inferno combovids (not saying they're good but they do exist) 

Speaking of which, has anyone else noted that the scythe in DmC is basically the scythe from Dante's Inferno? Even has a pull mechanic

[YOUTUBE]q2yT6hZ41eY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 4, 2012)

> And I like this game so far.  You have to accept that it's a different game, just with the same names.  I know it's not the whole ungodly, beautiful destruction Devil May cry 1-4 brought, but it still looks pretty cool.


----------



## Gino (Nov 4, 2012)

Kyuujin said:


> I love the Devil May Cry series.
> 
> And I like this game so far.  *You have to accept* that it's a different game, just with the same names.  I know it's not the whole ungodly, beautiful destruction Devil May cry 1-4 brought, but it still looks pretty cool.



Not really directed at you but.....

This is the whole fucking problem with gamers in this generation in a nut shell.All bullshit aside from what I've seen this game is simply terrible nothing about this game is original I do mean *NOTHING*.This game was made to cater to a shitty western audience in which I'm not even sure exists and this is part of the reason I never bought Nier.The attempt to force this shit down people's throats is disgusting and simply disrespectful as many have others stressed the combat in this game is nothing short of inferior and even on PC 60 frames won't fix shitty combat. So please explain to me what's so cool about this game because honestly nothing about this game is DMC Reboot,Preboot,Alternate Universe or not.Cool N Edgy...........The Game



Gino said:


> At this point if gamers are still gonna buy this  piece of shit they might as well bend over and get fucked literally.I  have never seen such disrespectful pieces of shit minis  EA/Activision



Paid articles and Paid trolls everywhere and even the trophies are making a mockery of the old series yo can these Bitches get even more pathetic?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 4, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a7RYBgMOatk[/YOUTUBE]



Gino said:


> Not really directed at you but.....
> 
> This is the whole fucking problem with gamers in this generation in a nut shell.All bullshit aside from what I've seen this game is simply terrible nothing about this game is original I do mean *NOTHING*.*This game was made to cater to a shitty western audience in which I'm not even sure exists and this is part of the reason I never bought Nier.*The attempt to force this shit down people's throats is disgusting and simply disrespectful as many have others stressed the combat in this game is nothing short of inferior and even on PC 60 frames won't fix shitty combat. So please explain to me what's so cool about this game because honestly nothing about this game is DMC Reboot,Preboot,Alternate Universe or not.Cool N Edgy...........The Game
> 
> ...



Somewhat the original reason for me. Then I started hearing things about Nier when I was reading up the Drakengard LP. Then I bought it. Thank god it was actually good. Can't say much about this game.


----------



## Majinvergil (Nov 4, 2012)

Kyuujin said:


> I love the Devil May Cry series.
> 
> And I like this game so far.  You have to accept that it's a different game, just with the same names.  I know it's not the whole ungodly, beautiful destruction Devil May cry 1-4 brought, but it still looks pretty cool.


Everyone here can see how diffrent it is,that's why it sucks,this is 2012 and there combat system is downgraded compared to the 1st DMC witch came out in 2001 for the ps2,the game runs at 30fps,not to mention the game rip offs so many movies it's not even funny.Ninja Thery uses the madia to attack the fans,but in the game the plot is dante having to fight the madia,you see the hypocrisy,I'm not even gonna comment on the dialogue of how shit it is("FUCK YOU,NO FUCK YOU,FUCK YOU"). I wonder what is good about this game,next year we have God of War,MG Rising,Castlevania lords of shadow 2,not to mention other better games.

Oh and NO we don't need to accept anything,we talk with our money,if we don't buy this crap we are already sending a messege to capcom and ninja theory,that's how it's done.

If only the haters(yes haters because if you support this shit,you are much of a hater of the original DMC,you might as well bend over and get fucked by Tameem,never seen so much disrespect towards fans of a video game in my life.), watched this guys vids they would understand what's so wrong with DMC

[YOUTUBE]XjVlUG3t0QE[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]2cmCl8DYJXo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DedValve (Nov 4, 2012)

You guys just can't handle. I think Capcom is doing a terrific job, not just on this but on everything. You hipsters need to stop going on the cap on hate train just because a few trolls don't have the cash to pay for the disc locked content which is at best $4 or 5 bucks. Why not stop whining on a forum and get a life already sheesh.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 4, 2012)

I agree. Game looks good so far. Everyone here is a loser.
Go team Tameem.


----------



## Gino (Nov 4, 2012)

DedValve said:


> You guys just can't handle. I think Capcom is doing a terrific job, not just on this but on everything. You hipsters need to stop going on the cap on hate train just because a few trolls don't have the cash to pay for the disc locked content which is at best $4 or 5 bucks. Why not stop whining on a forum and get a life already sheesh.




Sarcasm I think it is.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 4, 2012)

Capcom is the best game developer and publisher in the world. 

And Tameem is the manliest man alive.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 4, 2012)

Tameem, you sexy fuck, why are you so superior to us, common men.
I'd so tap your ass.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm homo for Tameem, having buttsex with him would be more glorious than Nolan taking my butt's virginity.


----------



## Majinvergil (Nov 4, 2012)

They can't handle the truth


----------



## slickcat (Nov 4, 2012)

Damn is this their idea of combos, because if so, its darn terrible, same moves rinsed and repeated constantly. clunky and stiff movement transitions even the jump has it.




pause at the upgrade menu. damn terrible all this shit was in the past dmcs how is this new.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 4, 2012)

That's so damn clunky I can see the clunkyness of it.


----------



## Majinvergil (Nov 4, 2012)

slickcat said:


> Damn is this their idea of combos, because if so, its darn terrible, same moves rinsed and repeated constantly. clunky and stiff movement transitions even the jump has it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No the worst part is that people are actully impressed with this shitty combat system lol,I have to believe they never played a Devil May Cry game in there life,it just makes me facepalm hard.


----------



## God (Nov 5, 2012)

aimed at ccasuals smh


----------



## Corran (Nov 5, 2012)

Cubey said:


> aimed at ccasuals smh



Reviewers will love it. So will casuals because its dumbed down DMC and contains swear words.

Watching those gametrailer vids, why is every boss so far really crappy looking.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 5, 2012)

Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 4 (1 members and 3 guests) 

3 guests???

*FUCK YOU NINJA THEORY!*


----------



## scerpers (Nov 5, 2012)

Franc2es said:


> I think I'm going to do a new playthrough of 2.



Is that some kind of statement?


----------



## God (Nov 5, 2012)

he's going start a new save file on dmc2
i should too


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 5, 2012)

LOL addbot.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 5, 2012)

Guys, have faith in Tameem. He would never betray you.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 5, 2012)

*Dragon's Dogma taught Capcom new tricks that give Devil May Cry the feel of 60 frames*



> During the development of open world fantasy action role-playing game Dragon's Dogma Capcom learnt new tricks that give Devil May Cry the feel of 60 frames per second, the publisher has claimed.
> 
> Ever since it emerged that DmC, developed by Cambridge-based studio Ninja Theory in collaboration with Capcom Japan using Unreal Engine 3, runs at 30 frames per second - half that of previous games in the series - fans have cast doubt on its quality. Those who wait for the PC version will of course be able to run the game at a silky smooth 60 frames, but PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 owners are locked at 30.
> 
> ...





I didn't expect this bullshit from Itsuno of all people.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 5, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Guys, have faith in Tameem. He would never betray you.



Of course he'd never betray me. Betrayal requires trust.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 5, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> I didn't expect this bullshit from Itsuno of all people.


Each paragraph sounds like an excuse 
And the notion of some people that framerate is the only, or main problem of the game still amuses me.



> According to Itsuno, this decision was taken to give Ninja Theory the opportunity to create “the best visual style they were looking for”.



Poor Itsuno, forced to cover up for ninja faggotry incompetence.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 5, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> I didn't expect this bullshit from Itsuno of all people.



He's practically obligated to sell this game. He's not gonna say it's a piece of shit to the people asking him about it and piss off his bosses. The guy has a good thing going in the company, you can't say the same for about anyone else there.

He'd never make a 30 fps Devil May Cry game, regardless of what he's saying.

Also, this pisses me off to no end despite being pretty trivial:

*Director Hideaki Itsuno, who has directed previous DmC games*

**DmC**

No, he directed DMC games. That acronym is only for NT's mess.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 5, 2012)

It would be hilarious if Itsuno jumped to Platinum after this.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 5, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> It would be hilarious if Itsuno jumped to Platinum after this.



It would be fucking terrible actually. That would truly mark the end of Devil May Cry as we know it.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 5, 2012)

Better a firm end than what we have here.
I approve of Itsuno starting a new project at Platinum. With 60 fps.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 5, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> *He's practically obligated to sell this game. *He's not gonna say it's a piece of shit to the people asking him about it and piss off his bosses. The guy has a good thing going in the company, you can't say the same for about anyone else there.
> 
> He'd never make a 30 fps Devil May Cry game, regardless of what he's saying.
> 
> ...



I understand that, but least try sell the product without saying stuff like *"that run at 60 frames per second can have a tiring effect on players' eyes" *considering his previous work on the DMC series all ran at 60fps.


----------



## God (Nov 5, 2012)

i agree with simply killing DMC overall over... this


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 5, 2012)

I played too much DMC3 and my right eye has gone blind. 

Thank you Tameem and Ninja Theory for being concerned about the health of your customers.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 5, 2012)

Screw that, I want DMC 5 after this shit bombs. Itsuno will revitalize my ever growing apathy towards video games, you'll see!


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 5, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Screw that, I want DMC 5 after this shit bombs. Itsuno will revitalize my ever growing apathy towards video games, you'll see!



That's why Capcom should just outsource to Platinum


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 5, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> *?We still feel like as soon as you stop playing DmC and play other games they feel very slow in comparison and a bit sluggish. At least that's for me. We're quite pleased with how responsive and how fluid it feels.?*



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2X2R1Cfvs4[/YOUTUBE]

Let's compare the amount of hits landed on the enemy between the two. . .


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Nov 5, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I just want this tween angsty bullshit idea to be over with and make Capcom realize they had a good thing going on with DMC. DMC4 is still in the top 10 list of most profitable games of the company.



Wasn't DMC4 tween angsty bullshit?  I'm not hating as I enjoyed DMC4 very much but I just see you contradicting yourself here.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 5, 2012)

ZERO PHOENIX said:


> Wasn't DMC4 tween angsty bullshit?  I'm not hating as I enjoyed DMC4 very much but I just see you contradicting yourself here.


Only Nero and that's because ichifag was voice acting him.


----------



## Gino (Nov 5, 2012)

KYRIEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nero was still a BOSS though.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 5, 2012)

Never had any problems with Nero.
Even if I did, Uncle Dante more than covers for any shortcomings of his.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 5, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Never had any problems with Nero. If he was the only character in the game - then maybe.
> Uncle Dante more than covers for any shortcomings of his.



No one can make up for Donte's short comings.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 5, 2012)

Nero wasn't exactly angsting against the world or fighting "the Man." Other than his KYRRIIIEE!!! moments, he was more or less DMC3 Dante.

And other games after DmC, slow they are not. I must've been bugging if my playing Nero and pulling off his combos was anything but slow. And don't get me started on Bayonetta.


----------



## ZERO PHOENIX (Nov 5, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Only Nero and that's because ichifag was voice acting him.



 Don't be hating on Adam.


----------



## slickcat (Nov 5, 2012)

My God the speed difference is abysmal. I am at tears for the new DMC its just failing harder and harder with evidence, they better pray the demo will change anyones minds because it wont.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 5, 2012)

If anything, the demo will add more fuel to the inferno. When the game comes out, it'll reach Planck temperatures.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 5, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> So I'm sayin Itsuno should go to platinum and THEN capcom should outsource to platinum.



And I'm saying he doesn't need to move to Platinum Games to make an excellent Devil May Cry game, he already has a team set up in Capcom ever since DMC 3, he knows what's up with that.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 5, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Never had any problems with Nero.
> Even if I did, Uncle Dante more than covers for any shortcomings of his.



Same here. At least with Nero, there wasn't a visible and strenuous attempt to make it look like he was more badass than Dante. That's the problem I have with Donte. Tameem is trying to make it seem like he much more better and badass than Dante and it's failing horrible.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 5, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Same here. At least with Nero, there wasn't a visible and strenuous attempt to make it look like he was more badass than Dante. That's the problem I have with Donte. Tameem is trying to make it seem like he much more better and badass than Dante and it's failing horrible.



Didn't decide to go into the next dimension of badass like Dante progressively did.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 5, 2012)

He had like one game under his belt. It's decent enough at least and far less tacked on than Dino.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 5, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> He had like one game under his belt. It's decent enough at least and far less tacked on than Dino.



Talking abotu the entirety of DmCrap


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 5, 2012)

Dino is just a self-insert fan fic character carrying Dante's name and lineage (besides the whole Angel bullshit) while trying to overshadow the original despite Tameem talking shit about the DMC series, no love for it, while in an oxymoron way trying to be Dante while don't wanna be Dante in a vain effort to appeal to the old fans while bringing in the angst crowd.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 5, 2012)

I'm probably the only one here who wants to see DmC underperform because of Tameem's attitude gross disrespect to DMC fans.

Yes, I have issues with some of the technical changes made, notably the 30 fps change.

But it's Tameem's attitude is what I have major gripe with. Of course, the fanbase will be quite angry with such drastic creative changes. But what does he do? He attacks them. Most, if not all attempts that Ninja Theory tried to 'assuage' the fans, they closed and burn.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 5, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bRJeIZFlirg&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Nov 6, 2012)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I'm probably the only one here who wants to see DmC underperform because of Tameem's attitude gross disrespect to DMC fans.



cbg i'd like to welcome you to nf's dmc fc
where we despise this edition and everything it stands for, with reasons of all shapes, sizes and colors


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 6, 2012)

Yeah and their forums sucks ass too. You post and criticize them and you get perma banned. What a bunch of douchebags.

Crapcom will also make shitty claims that the game has soldshipped 8million copies or so to entice noobs to buy the game knowing that the game sold well and it wasnt a flop. 

Oh and btw, just wait for the sequel. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



DmC: Chronicles. Starring Donte as Tameem™


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 6, 2012)

Despite Capcom making mostly shit games this gen, I have a feeling I'ma enjoy this title.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 6, 2012)

This game's so bad, romney supports it.








.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 6, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Despite Capcom making mostly shit games this gen, I have a feeling I'ma enjoy this title.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 6, 2012)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I'm probably the only one here who wants to see DmC underperform because of Tameem's attitude gross disrespect to DMC fans.
> 
> Yes, I have issues with some of the technical changes made, notably the 30 fps change.
> 
> But it's Tameem's attitude is what I have major gripe with. Of course, the fanbase will be quite angry with such drastic creative changes. But what does he do? He attacks them. Most, if not all attempts that Ninja Theory tried to 'assuage' the fans, they closed and burn.



This is pretty much my opinion. It's put the game firmly into "put up or shut the fuck up" territory for me, and nothing I've seen makes me think it will put up.

I mean he actually called DMC fans sheep who will come around when the game comes out. Fuck that.

That, and the fact that he based the original design off himself. I mean are you fucking serious? You are not that cool brah.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 6, 2012)

I can make a long list of why this game is abominably putrid, but not a single new point would be prevailing over the previous one. Shittiness of this game has no hierarchical order, everything you can list is as important as anything else.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 6, 2012)

I like how Capcom originally predicted 5 million sales for this trainwreck but lowered the prediction to 2 million sales after the reactions of the initial wave of gameplay videos.

Which is less than what DMC4 sold.

So yeah. I hope it sells even less.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 6, 2012)

Are you losers, guys?


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 6, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Are you losers, guys?



I would be bigger loser to buy that game.
Anyone who thinks 60fps to 30fps isn't a big deal to Devil May Cry, is talking out of their ass.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 6, 2012)

Fuck, must buy the game now. Can't be a loser.


----------



## Gino (Nov 6, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Despite Capcom making mostly shit games this gen, I have a feeling I'ma enjoy this title.



​ ​


Deathbringerpt said:


> Are you losers, guys?


 I don't even use twitter but I would join and shut his tweet page the fuck down.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 6, 2012)

*Capcom: DmC runs at 30 fps but feels like 30
*



> “60 frames per second is a speed the brain and the eye can catch up with and understand,” says director Hideaki Itsuno. “But at 30 frames per second there's a technique where you take advantage of the brain's ability to fill in the blanks.
> 
> “So even though you have it running at 30 frames per second, you create the motions and the poses in such a way that the brain will naturally fill in what would have been the extra frames."





*Platinum Games: Thats just bullshit (in a nutshell from an earlier interview) 
*



> " It's really very hard, especially since we don't want to sacrifice visual quality while maintaining a lot of the detail and over the top effects and action. It is very hard and challenging to maintain sixty frames-per-second. Platinum has lot of experience in that area. That's where they excel. From the beginning keeping that sixty frames per action and maintaining that good pace and feel of an action game was a priority. They're not going to compromise on that.* Thirty frames and sixty frames are completely different types of games. *They're staying at sixty frames"





Platinum, calling Capcom out on their bullshit months in advance like a boss.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 6, 2012)

nonja theory now resolved to an advertisement equivalent of a drug dealer:

"hey man, all cool guys gonna buy this game. You don't want to be a loser, right?"


----------



## DedValve (Nov 6, 2012)

I just realized I screwed up the title in my previous post....or did I get it right all along? :ho


----------



## God (Nov 6, 2012)

convulsing at being called a loser
my medicine is tameem's sweet, hot, slightly-tanned ass


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 6, 2012)

We're clearly not worthy to play this game as we've broken one of Godmeem's commandments


----------



## Gino (Nov 6, 2012)

^^ What the fuck??


----------



## God (Nov 6, 2012)

bwahahaha 

MORE LIKE _GAY_MEEM

amirite?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 6, 2012)

What I really like is how professional video game journalists are really trying to insult/guilt us out of being critical of bad design. Yet another sign of how relevant the video industry is outside money.

That said, I like how All Stars Donte and DmC Donte look completely different side by side, gameplaywise.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 6, 2012)

Yet can't get the Unreal Engine run faster. Asura's Wrath did that shit better.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 6, 2012)

If DmC's sales drastically disappoints, I'm interested in seeing what kind of flak Tameem will receive, from press, from Capcom, and especially from other people within Ninja Theory.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 6, 2012)

Who the fuck are those CVG guys anyway? Are they some kind of new anti virus software developers? Fuck those idiots.

Dick riding Crapcom wont get you anywhere bitches


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SOm82nXdr0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## P-X 12 (Nov 6, 2012)

Gotta love PLatinum calling out Capcom and NT on their bullshit.



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8SOm82nXdr0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]



That sound beautiful.
Why can't that be in this...
BTW, where'd you get that song? Never heard that in any of the games.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 6, 2012)

Phx12 said:


> Gotta love PLatinum calling out Capcom and NT on their bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's from the anime

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AriqxyMErPE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vergil642 (Nov 6, 2012)

DedValve said:


> *Capcom: DmC runs at 30 fps but feels like 30
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Platinum: the heroes we need.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 6, 2012)

I wonder if there will ever be any good news about this game. I think the closest it'd be to being good news would be news about a Classic Dante costume being put in the game. Of course, that couldn't come anywhere near close to saving this shit at this point, but it's something, I guess.

And to all the guys who think that there may be good reviews about this game, don't you all remember Duke Nukem Forever? That got REALLY bad reviews even though it was hyped like hell. I think that DmC will get the rating it deserves on sites like IGN and Gamespot.


Comic Book Guy said:


> I'm probably the only one here who wants to see DmC underperform because of Tameem's attitude gross disrespect to DMC fans.
> 
> Yes, I have issues with some of the technical changes made, notably the 30 fps change.
> 
> But it's Tameem's attitude is what I have major gripe with. Of course, the fanbase will be quite angry with such drastic creative changes. But what does he do? He attacks them. Most, if not all attempts that Ninja Theory tried to 'assuage' the fans, they closed and burn.



It really is unnerving seeing guy's horrible attitude towards the fans that dislike this game, which also shows that he really doesn't give a shit about the DMC series at all. And it seems clear to me that he thinks that we should just buy this game for the sake of buying a DMC game. The guy really needs to get put off his pedestal. I hope this shit'll only sell like a 1000 copies. I'd love to see his excuse of why it under performed.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 6, 2012)

> I wonder if there will ever be any good news about this game. I think the closest it'd be to being good news would be news about a Classic Dante costume being put in the game. Of course, that couldn't come anywhere near close to saving this shit at this point, but it's something, I guess.



Angry Joe asked them that question in an interview and they ain't doing shit.



> And to all the guys who think that there may be good reviews about this game, don't you all remember Duke Nukem Forever? That got REALLY bad reviews even though it was hyped like hell. I think that DmC will get the rating it deserves on sites like IGN and Gamespot.



A game that was in the making for more than a decade from a series that was decent. Compared to the other games in its series, of course it earns the hype. My modern standards its mediocre.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 6, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> It's from the anime
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AriqxyMErPE[/YOUTUBE]



I want Devil May Cry 5 to have that as an ending credit song while the character is doing the usual "beat the shit out of everything in the end" deal. Only make the song bigger, faster guitar and some epic chorus to complement it.

I thought about the plot and how to make the style system of 4 more dynamic (Mix previous styles into one: Gunslinger + Swordmaster = Demon Hunter. Shit like that).

...

I want Devil May Cry 5.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 6, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BB6XPMdzzpY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DedValve (Nov 6, 2012)

Your getting devil may cry 5. It's called Metal Gear Rising 

Alternatively you can get Devil may cry 6 for exclusively for the WiiU!


----------



## Gino (Nov 6, 2012)

Hen1rietta23 said:


> The nightmare begins all over again.......




Copying my message you fucking bot


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 7, 2012)

While there's not a single chance of this game doing good, it can still do moderately well because of the payed/hipster reviews. Which could be enough for Capcom and Inafune.
There are many tools who take review for a divine word of god and rush to buy anything.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 7, 2012)

^ Yeah those mindless sheep who cant fucking decide for themselves.


----------



## God (Nov 7, 2012)

hate to say it but from the look of things
dmc 5 is a fan's pipe dram


----------



## teddy (Nov 7, 2012)

Can't wait to see the look on Tameem's face when he notices people aren't going to drink his cock and accept that recycled semen of a game as apart of the DMC franchise.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 8, 2012)

lol, Tameem's alrernative costumes from All-Stars:



> -no coat





> -can wear a blue coat patterned to resemble that of Vergil from Devil May Cry 3



I guess that's as close to him resembling anything from DMC as people will get in the western version.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 8, 2012)

Oh wow lol.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 8, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


>



Donte never stood a chance he's just fodder.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 8, 2012)

LOL Donte's ebony and ivory looks like hershey's kisses.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 8, 2012)

BWAHAHAHA
Heihachi knows where it's at


----------



## P-X 12 (Nov 8, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


>



Repped.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]CV8WkLKndqM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 8, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


>



NFL Blitz Announcer: _It's going *ALL. THE. WAY!!!*_


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 8, 2012)

Winny, put that gif in the first post of the thread. It's so brilliant.


----------



## Gino (Nov 8, 2012)

Can I wear that as a sig???


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 8, 2012)

Let's all wear that as a sig.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hell yeah!


----------



## teddy (Nov 8, 2012)

Pretty sure that's the first time that anything like that ever happened between non-rivals.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 8, 2012)

Heihachi plays american football.

Donte is the ball.


----------



## teddy (Nov 8, 2012)

Who's the wide receiver?


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 8, 2012)

? said:


> Who's the wide receiver?



Old Dante


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 8, 2012)

? said:


> Who's the wide receiver?



A wood chipper 
[YOUTUBE]0X6NzGzLodk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Nov 8, 2012)

!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 8, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> A wood chipper
> [YOUTUBE]0X6NzGzLodk[/YOUTUBE]



How about Original Dante with a wood chipper.


----------



## teddy (Nov 8, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Old Dante



>Gets impaled in mid-air by the real Dante's Rebellion


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 8, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> How about Original Dante with a wood chipper.



Pandora turns into one


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 8, 2012)

Heihachi is like the representation of real gaming.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Heihachi is like the representation of real gaming.



I knew there was a reason for him owning Donte.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 8, 2012)

Tom Brady ain't got shit on Heihachi.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 8, 2012)

lol gif'ed.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 8, 2012)

This gif makes me laugh. 

Im wearing this sig till the DmC launch date.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 8, 2012)

Somebody with an account, post it in Tameem's twitter.


----------



## Gino (Nov 8, 2012)

Don't use twitter


----------



## Gino (Nov 8, 2012)

just created a account how would I go about doing this


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 8, 2012)

Im making an account right now


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 8, 2012)

I forgot my username and email. 

edit: you guys do it. im too lazy to create a new account.


----------



## teddy (Nov 8, 2012)

I'd make an account myself if I felt up to it.


----------



## Gino (Nov 8, 2012)

Twitter is annoying the shit out of me.


----------



## God (Nov 8, 2012)

thirded 
lets do this shit


----------



## Gino (Nov 8, 2012)

tweet sent...........I think


----------



## Gino (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 8, 2012)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 8, 2012)

Gino said:


> tweet sent...........I think


Good, good
[YOUTUBE]CV8WkLKndqM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Nov 8, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]NMqBICpMAcE[/YOUTUBE]

Anyone who thinks DMC2 sucked needs to watch from 28:30 onwards.

Ironically, I think is the stage of the series DmC is trying to emulate and failing horribly at.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 8, 2012)

"@GioKenma hasn't tweeted yet."


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 8, 2012)

lol, sheer force of tameem's smug blocked the tweet


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 8, 2012)

It's too Japanese


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 8, 2012)

Ugh...I wanna deck him so bad.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 8, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's too Japanese



And his only two games are too Asian.


----------



## Gino (Nov 8, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "@GioKenma hasn't tweeted yet."



Let's try this again


----------



## God (Nov 8, 2012)

the pic isn't tweeting 

he must get alot of hate tweets, the little cunt


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 8, 2012)

"Just had nightmare: i rebooted God of War but forgot to add bosses to the game! Woke up relieved to be worlds most reviled designer on DmC. "


----------



## P-X 12 (Nov 9, 2012)

My god. 
Why can't I give more reps?!!


----------



## Corran (Nov 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]otvGxH4eH3g[/YOUTUBE]

Contains interview with footage of the first boss.

Probably the best interview with Tameen so far, talks about the relationship with capcom and the Japanese developers involvment. Interesting stuff for sure.

Weird transition from defeating the boss to the cutscene, now loading appears in bottom right for a few seconds while whole scene is frozen. 
The boss itself is pretty boring, but being the first boss and you don't have access to most of your moves and weapons I suppose its pretty standard.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 9, 2012)

Nothing to make the game or him look any better.


----------



## Corran (Nov 9, 2012)

He has toned down the smug at least, I think he got a talking to after those early previews where he put down the fans and talked themselves up.

If anything the PS3 version is looking worse than the 360 version, not encouraging.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 9, 2012)

Corran said:


> He has toned down the smug at least, I think he got a talking to after those early previews where he put down the fans and talked themselves up.
> 
> If anything the PS3 version is looking worse than the 360 version, not encouraging.



Well we know what happened to the Bayonetta version and it was 60 fps.
Now imagine 30 for that type of game


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 9, 2012)

But Bayo was patched

ended up being superior


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 9, 2012)

Corran said:


> [YOUTUBE]otvGxH4eH3g[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Contains interview with footage of the first boss.
> 
> ...



I didnt watch the video, but are you talking about Donte's vain shot looking back at the camera in a GAY ass manner?


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 9, 2012)

From phantom to this


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 9, 2012)

That looks like some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) from Twlight


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 9, 2012)

They are already making DmC the movie?


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Nov 9, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


>



Good job Heihachi


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]RO72u1qTt14[/YOUTUBE]

"It's almost Shakespearean"


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 9, 2012)

> 48 likes, 161 dislikes


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 9, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> [YOUTUBE]RO72u1qTt14[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> "It's almost Shakespearean"



That's probably the scariest thing I've seen all day.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 9, 2012)

51 likes, 194 dislikes


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 9, 2012)

I reported the video for promoting terrorism.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 9, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I reported the video for promoting terrorism.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 9, 2012)

Youtube actually straight out asked me you wanna report this video?
I went "Yes"


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 9, 2012)

> The Lamentable Tragedy of Dante, The Slayer of Demons.
> 
> DEMON: Who in fornication's name art thee?
> 
> ...



Bwahahahahahaha


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 9, 2012)

^

I'm fucking dying.


----------



## Boomy (Nov 9, 2012)

Is this thread some kind of convo?


----------



## Vault (Nov 9, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Bwahahahahahaha


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 9, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Bwahahahahahaha


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 9, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]6BWfXr7686M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Higawa (Nov 9, 2012)

WTF MUNDUS IS A RICH BANKER?

Oh god Mundus will probably open the gate to the demon world only to pull ninja theory in .....

edit: ^ Just the good old classic  cant watch it enough

edit2: the new rebellion looks like a toothpick...


----------



## Gino (Nov 9, 2012)

> 48 likes, 161 dislikes




Glorious.......


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 9, 2012)

To Taneem or not to Taneem


----------



## Gino (Nov 9, 2012)

Find out on the next episode of TAMMEEM BALL ZZZZZZZZZZZ


/Bored.


----------



## God (Nov 9, 2012)

a plague upon you 

OH MY GOD


----------



## slickcat (Nov 10, 2012)

wow, that video was atrocious, wtf where they thinking. Ninja theory and capcom are really pulling peoples nerves.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 10, 2012)

Higawa said:


> WTF MUNDUS IS A RICH BANKER?



2deep4me            .


----------



## Vault (Nov 10, 2012)

First its bill O'Reilly

Now mundus works on wall street. 

Come on.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 10, 2012)

The "clever political satire" is so blatant it can just literally smack you in the face if you put it too close to the monitor.
If before it was telegraphed from a mile now it's being telegraphed from a moon.



> *WE'RE. JUST. SO. FUCKING. CLEVER.*


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 10, 2012)

THIS GAME!!!

SO MUCH EDGE IS HURTS!!!!!


----------



## Higawa (Nov 10, 2012)

I can see it coming Sparda fighting for sole custory for dante....


----------



## Gino (Nov 10, 2012)

Higawa said:


> I can see it coming Sparda fighting for sole custory for dante....



Well we all know how that situation turned out.


----------



## Higawa (Nov 10, 2012)

Or maybe Eva had an affair with Mundus cause hes a rich banker and all that shit

wow the new DmC really brings the story in there


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 10, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


>



too bad that zombie will have a better story than twilight and DmC

you know what
i am going to starting posting
still a better love story than DmC on every twilight video i find.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 10, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Okay, so I was at gamestop, and I bought DmC. I went home, and began to play it.

The game starts out at the pier/carnival, and Dante, for some reason, lived in a hot air balloon, NOT a trailer. A car pulls up to his?home?and Kat walks out of the driver?s side. She was wearing a REALLY provocative dress, and she looked?.old. Like, in her 30?s.

Anyway, Dante, seeing her, jumps out of the balloon, sarcastically saying, ?Oh my, that has got to be the ugliest demon I had to come across.? Kat then speaks, and her voice was so deep it sounded like The Terminator. ?DANTE. We need to take the situation at hand seriously; You are needed. The order?? Kat was cut off when Dante threw a rock at her. ?Wow,? Dante said, laughing, ?You have reflexes like a dead cat. And your voice is not convincing me. It?s rather creeping me out,?

Dante then casually walks past her. ?Alright, I?ll be on my merry way then. See ya later, SIR.?

Then suddenly, the floor starts to quake, and the entire pier turns into LIMBO. Only, it wasn?t Limbo?.it was SILENT HILL. Instead of demons, Silent Hill dogs appeared, twice as big as Kat herself! Next thing you know, I am playing Kat instead of Dante, and I am shooting at the dogs with a pistol Kat magically had in her hand. She had quicksilver mode, so everything around her just stopped moving. She was shooting alright, but the dogs just wouldn?t die.

And then, a dog attacked Kat, and killed her. Next thing you know, Kat turned into Mufasa, Dante turned into Simba, and all the Silent Hill dogs turned into wildabeasts.

Yes, DmC just turned into the Lion King, and Mufasa just died, and Simba is now crying his eyes out.

The dream then ends with Simba turning back into Dante, and Dante then screaming, ?I should have been the one to fill your dark soul with LiiIIIIGGGGHHHHHHHHHTT!?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]R4xHe5jIMKc[/YOUTUBE]
Dat Dante
[YOUTUBE]b5w8CFq7Sb8[/YOUTUBE]
JACKPOT!
[YOUTUBE]h3jW0CTQ1GA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 10, 2012)




----------



## Gino (Nov 10, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]6JF33LxmUEM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 10, 2012)

Higawa said:


> I can see it coming Sparda fighting for sole custory for dante....



Sparda was killed by demons.







I swear to god this is true.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 11, 2012)

Well this is close enough

[YOUTUBE]uZo59DeZY9g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Higawa (Nov 11, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> Well this is close enough
> 
> [YOUTUBE]uZo59DeZY9g[/YOUTUBE]



wtf did I just watch !?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 11, 2012)

ZE KILLA **


----------



## Adamant soul (Nov 11, 2012)

What I think will be truly embarrassing for this piece of shit is that not only is it going to fail epicly on its own, it's coming out in the same year as Metal Gear Rising AND Bayonetta 2. I don't even know anything about the latter and I can already tell you it will beat the stuffing out of this game.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 11, 2012)

Bayonetta alone shits on this reboot

Hell even the WiiU version of ninja gaiden 3 looks better.


----------



## Adamant soul (Nov 11, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> Bayonetta alone shits on this reboot
> 
> Hell even the WiiU version of ninja gaiden 3 looks better.



Well obviously Bayonetta can compete up there with the likes of Devil May Cry 3 as one of the best action games ever.


----------



## Corran (Nov 11, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> What I think will be truly embarrassing for this piece of shit is that not only is it going to fail epicly on its own, it's coming out in the same year as Metal Gear Rising AND Bayonetta 2. I don't even know anything about the latter and I can already tell you it will beat the stuffing out of this game.


It won't fail epicly, as much as I hate what the game is doing I'm smart enough to know it won't be an epic fail because it will review well and a lot of people won't know the difference in the combat between this DmC and the previous games. 
But to give the game credit, I honestly think it will be the best game Ninja Theory has ever done. It will just be a crap Devil May Cry game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 11, 2012)

Adamant soul said:


> Well obviously Bayonetta can compete up there with the likes of Devil May Cry 3 as one of the best action games ever.



It just gets more intense as you up the difficulty and beat it each time.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 11, 2012)

Bayo > DMC3 

MG Rising might change that. It looks amazing from what I've seen and if the trend continues Bayo 2 might be even more amazing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 11, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]ZXsR9540Js0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 12, 2012)

Tameem should resign after this shit is done and work at Rosie's Diner or something.^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]_pVVeVnO_zE[/YOUTUBE]
DmC ain't no Shadows of the damned. 
Btw this is how you do it.
There is even a story of why he only says fuck you


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 12, 2012)

That story was awesome. The fucking narration.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 12, 2012)

It's a pretty short game though.
Then again I guess it's better that way the charm in the game would wear off quickly.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 12, 2012)

DedValve said:


> Bayo > DMC3


Bayonetta isn't even  > DMC 4, let alone DMC 3.

DMC 3 is so high above, that Bayo can at best hump it's leg.









.


----------



## God (Nov 12, 2012)

what hati said
fuck outta here with bayobitch shit


----------



## Vault (Nov 12, 2012)

That shit was way too gimmicky to take serious man. I couldn't even manage 3 hours before I took it back.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 12, 2012)

Vault said:


> That shit was way too gimmicky to take serious man. I couldn't even manage 3 hours before I took it back.


what shit and what did the shit gimmick?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 12, 2012)

The only good thing about Bayonetta is that glitch combo wherein your kicks spits rockets.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 12, 2012)

I'll say it again as scientific fact. Bayo shits all over dmc. Come at me hoes.

Oh and Shinji Mikami >>>>>>>>> Tameem but that's obvious.  Maybe a DmC under mikamis name would at least be enjoyable even if Dino still looks like a drag queen.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 12, 2012)

DedValve said:


> I'll say it again as scientific fact. Bayo shits all over dmc. Come at me hoes.
> 
> Oh and Shinji Mikami >>>>>>>>> Tameem but that's obvious.  Maybe a DmC under mikamis name would at least be enjoyable even if Dino still looks like a drag queen.


bayo= hideki kamya
dmc 1 =hideki kamya


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 12, 2012)

Mikami has nothing to do with DMC series, why you even brought him up? 
He was just a producer on first one.

And what tameem and TmC have to do with the fact that you put Bayo above DMC3? You seem confused.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 12, 2012)

I meant in terms of story. Shadows of the damned had the most "garbage" charm entertaining story that dmc tries to copy when it's not focusing on ROW ROW FIGHT DA POWAH.

And somebody mentioned that this game couldn't compete with bayo 2 or rising to which I say that even previous games couldn't compete with bayonetta and rising might follow suit.


----------



## EJ (Nov 12, 2012)

SO....

are people still bitching about the new look.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 12, 2012)

forever and always.


----------



## EJ (Nov 12, 2012)

Be honest,

If he looked exactly as he did in the other games, except younger, what would you think of the game?

Such as, the trailers are still the same, gameplay, etc. Just he kept his silver hair.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 12, 2012)

Flow said:


> Be honest,
> 
> If he looked exactly as he did in the other games, except younger, what would you think of the game?
> 
> Such as, the trailers are still the same, gameplay, etc. Just he kept his silver hair.



I would still think this game sucks, mainly because there are bigger issues with this game other than is his looks.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 12, 2012)

Flow said:


> Be honest,
> 
> If he looked exactly as he did in the other games, except younger, what would you think of the game?
> 
> Such as, thetrailers are still the same, gameplay, etc. Just he kept his silver hair.



LOL      WHAT?


----------



## EJ (Nov 12, 2012)

If I need to get actual legit opinions of why the game sucks, I'll go for the people that can actually post a legit response. 



Death Certificate said:


> I would still think this game sucks, mainly because there are bigger issues with this game other than is his looks.



I've only played a few DmC games. What don't you like about this one? Besides the character's look of course.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 12, 2012)

Flow said:


> If I need to get actual legit opinions of why the game sucks, I'll go for the people that can actually post a legit response.
> 
> 
> 
> I've only played a few DmC games. What don't you like about this one? Besides the character's look of course.



You want a legit response? Well first i can say that the game doesn't appeal to me (character and story). Neither do i like the arsehole (Tameem Antoniades) who's leading Ninja theory. He has disrespected Dante, fans of DMC and even Trish.
And one can even say that he is very ethnocentric.


On to the gameplay:
- They have picked 30 fps over 60 fps for sake of dynamic enviroment
- There is no turbo mode
- No hard lock
- The game is pretty much recycled gameplay of DMC's but PRODUCED in Unreal Engine with new skin (weapons/hit animation/ etcs).
And many people say that DmC will if not be as good as DMC 3 be below it. So why would i want to play a game that's not better than DMC 3 or just the same as DMC 3 but with less fps?


Is that legit enough?

P.S
DmC is the abbrevation for the reboot DmC.
The correct abbrevation for DMC games (1 to 4) is DMC not DmC.


----------



## EJ (Nov 12, 2012)

My response was more towards the LOL WHAT? guy. 

How has he disrespected the fans?

It's nice to know that people are dedicated to the game though, I seem to have rustled some feathers unintentionally for you to actually nitpick at an abbreviation I used.


EDIT:

Basically, you're being pretty vague in that post, so please, go into more detail. 

You might as well say he's a Nazi while you're at it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 12, 2012)

Who ordered some DLC?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8SU9oQBWLo&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 12, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> You want a legit response? Well first i can say that the game doesn't appeal to me (character and story). Neither do i like the arsehole (Tameem Antoniades) who's leading Ninja theory. He has disrespected Dante, fans of DMC and even Trish.
> And one can even say that he is very ethnocentric.
> 
> 
> ...



You forgot something.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 12, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Who ordered some DLC?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8SU9oQBWLo&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]



LOL the game is not even out yet and there goes typical Crapcom announcing a DLC.


----------



## EJ (Nov 12, 2012)

hahaha, wow I just got done watching the trailer showing Vergil. It's like Hollywood got a hold of this.


----------



## Vault (Nov 12, 2012)

Loooool

Way to spoil the big reveal for the casuals with DLC months before the game is released. They are aiming this game at casuals after all.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 12, 2012)

Flow said:


> My response was more towards the LOL WHAT? guy.
> 
> How has he disrespected the fans?
> 
> ...


You asked for legit responses - i gave you one. Why the "Oh he replied to me" attitude?

Now listen up..Me telling you that the correct abbrevation for DMC is DMC is just FACT.....FACT.
By using the abbrevation DmC when refering to DMC (1-4) you create confusion. Because DmC the reboot even though it's taking everything from DMC serie is being promoted as it's OWN SERIE.
So don't give me that "Your nitpicking" that is the excuse of an idiot.
What i stated is PURE FACT. If you *can* find any proof that what i said is incorrect that the abbrevation for DMC is NOT  DMC then go ahead.
So if ANYONE is nitpicking at anything it is you for not accepting a simple fact.

DmC has nothing to do with DMC's story. DmC is being descriped as a "parallel universe" to DMC's story but we all know that term "parallel universe" is used by corporations to give them freedom to change things and still have people be openminded and say "Hey it's a parallel universe! Of course it means things will be different". And that disease of a term origin is from comic books where they constantly throw a character into a recycle bin and create a new changed version of it.

So you using the abbrevation "DmC" tells me 1) Your definetly in favor of DmC (that is your supporting it)   2) You don't sound like a DMC fan. And if you have played the DMC games recently it must be because of DmC.  3) You most likely have got introduced to DMC games or started to like it because of DmC.

So you can take your "nitpicking" term and shove it ok? Because i am simply telling you a fact. And anyone using that word "nitpicking" cleary has an agenda and as i pointed out that you using the abbrevation DmC clearly must have one.


I will go into detail about the things you asked for. And do me a favor don't trivilaize that someone has disrespected fans by saying "You might as well call him a nazi". I said he disrespected fans, no more no less. 

Here is his quote:
?From my point of view there?s only one way to try and make a successful game, and that?s to make the game you want to play. A game that everyone involved is proud of. So from that point of view I don?t care if it sells a thousand units or two million units. I believe the time you spend making something has to be worthwhile. You?ve got 20 productive years of work in your life; if you?re gonna spend ten or 15 percent of it on something, make it worthwhile.

Philosophically, the way to make a successful game is to believe in what you?re doing, then hope that sales follow. I?m not trying to design around what I think people will want. That?s where you get into creative bankruptcy. That, more than anything, will kill a series.??




Let me break it down for you:
DmC project goal is to recycle the gameplay of past DMC games with a new alternative version story and character.
On top of that Capcom wanted to westernize DMC by creating DmC to appeal to the west.


So DmC project is to produce a gameplay that is already set (DMC gameplay) with a new story and character and western look.
That means DmC is not a new ip where you have the freedom to make a "game you want". That DmC is targeted to groups (western gamers and DMC fans).

So taking that into considertion Tameem basically said "Listening to fans leads to creative banktruptcy" - really how? The fans know what makes a DMC game great. So how exactly are you going banktrupt by listening to them?
He dismissed the fans and labeled them source of  creative banktruptcy.

NOTE: His quote is all in context of fans reaction to DmC.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 12, 2012)

Flow said:


> If I need to get actual legit opinions of why the game sucks, I'll go for the people that can actually post a legit response.
> 
> 
> 
> I've only played a few DmC games. What don't you like about this one? Besides the character's look of course.





-Also the game is dumbed down in terms of difficulty. Enemies barely attack you and react to your attacks slower than the previous games. Bosses are a joke, two of them have be shown and none of them look challenging.
-There is no Hard lock or Taunts.
-Style Grading system is reduced to this

-less weapons than DMC4
-Capcom excuses for not including thing in the older games are often full of shit.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 12, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 





Death Certificate said:


> -Also the game is dumbed down in terms of difficulty. Enemies barely attack you and react to your attacks slower than the previous games. Bosses are a joke, two of them have be shown and none of them look challenging.
> -There is no Hard lock or Taunts.
> -Style Grading system is reduced to this
> 
> ...






You just made a whole lot of Cat's anuses real red with that post. Great job!


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 12, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Who ordered some DLC?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8SU9oQBWLo&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]



DLCacpom gonna DLC


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 12, 2012)

Tameem could be the God of this generation of gaming but he royally screwed himself with this game. He has a really badass last name as well, but turns out he's gaystraight as a fucking rainbow.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 12, 2012)

My EYES! Jesus what the fuck is this shit!?


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 12, 2012)

I think it hilarous that the game's story is all anti-big corporation practices and not buying everything you see advertised, but yet, the DLC practice is pretty much that?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 12, 2012)

I like how the DLC spoils the story.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 12, 2012)

Games not even out yet and they're already advertising the DLC, fuck that.


----------



## Majinvergil (Nov 12, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Who ordered some DLC?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8SU9oQBWLo&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


Another reason not to buy this shit.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 12, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I like how the DLC spoils the story.



I like how the achievements spoil the "plot twist" with Vergil.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 12, 2012)

lol, there are still people going around trying to defend this game.

The hipsterforce is strong in them.


----------



## EJ (Nov 12, 2012)

It's going for a much casual audience it seems.

I didn't play that much of the franchise, but holy shit even I can tell they changed a lot of it.

I'm not a huge fan, so if it's an "average" game, I may not buy it. It's a shame too, it may not even be that bad. just that they probably fucked up the flow. (no pun intended)


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 12, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Who ordered some DLC?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t8SU9oQBWLo&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## The World (Nov 12, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I like how the achievements spoil the "plot twist" with Vergil.



What plot twist? I thought they're just copy pasting from DMC1 and 3?


----------



## The World (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 12, 2012)

Well, a Vergil DLC?

Either Ninja Theory lied when they said they weren't having a Vergil DLC. . .

OR, and this may be the most likely reason --

They're trying to attract more potential customers because they want to shake off the worst (or perhaps, even general but negative) sales projections they have, do their very best to not underperform in sales.

Why else would they risk 'spoiling' a major DmC story development?

Must be pretty bad for Ninja Theory.

Can't really see Tameem even making a decision for a Vergil DLC. He'd be too confident to do so.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 12, 2012)

At least Capcom already teased DMC 5.


----------



## The World (Nov 12, 2012)

Why the hell is he holding his scabbard upside down too?

Looks like they gave him doppelganger ability too, copypasta


----------



## The World (Nov 12, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> At least Capcom already teased DMC 5.



They are already preparing for it to fail, and if it doesn't, time for some Ultimate DMC vs Capcom vs Marvel vs Fagmeem vs AngryMob vs Chimpanzee


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 12, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> At least Capcom already teased DMC 5.



At least we were loud enough it seems.


----------



## teddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Who ordered some DLC?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 12, 2012)

Tameem: Fuck you. 30fps is better for your eye health.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 12, 2012)

60 FPS gives you colon cancer. It's a scientific fact, Tameem is saving your lives with 30 fps AND it's proven that playing 30 fps games improve your dick size by 5 inches. You all should be praising the man, he's god!


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 12, 2012)

Of course he is. Or have you forgotten Godmeem's 10 commandments?


----------



## teddy (Nov 12, 2012)

When Tameem said he "didn't care", he meant that towards our self-destructive habits.

People should stop being so hard on their lord and savior.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 12, 2012)

> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 9 (6 members and 3 guests)



Silence heathens! Our Saviour Tameem H Christ is watching the thread...


----------



## teddy (Nov 12, 2012)

If you'd only give your heart and $60 to Tameem, thou shalt be saved.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 12, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]9OVv8j33uxI[/YOUTUBE]
Boo, they also ripped off slurm


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 13, 2012)

This one has way too many thumbs up. Unusual sight for any TmC video.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]IKIq2U5p1LQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DedValve (Nov 13, 2012)

I can't wait for this masterpiece of true art :3


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 13, 2012)

new name for DmC
TmC
Tameem makes Crap

the bosses are terrible
bill o reilly
slurm queen from futurama 
a super model trophy wife
a wall street banker


----------



## Vault (Nov 13, 2012)

You forgot Brokeback Vergil.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 13, 2012)

He did not deserve this. He was such a  in DMC3. Now this...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 13, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> He did not deserve this. He was such a  in DMC3. Now this...



Don't worry he died in DMC anyway.


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 13, 2012)

I know. Beat it on Easy Auto 

Normal is killing me though, lol. not used ot the backwards control scheme. Fucking insta kill lion douchebag.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 13, 2012)

Vault said:


> You forgot Brokeback Vergil.



I...
I try really hard to forget about that one...


----------



## Kishido (Nov 13, 2012)

Still looks awesome


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 13, 2012)

Itachifan727 said:


> I know. Beat it on Easy Auto
> 
> Normal is killing me though, lol. not used ot the backwards control scheme. Fucking insta kill lion douchebag.



Yea never liked insta kill enemies in those types of games.
A boss that's fine a normal enemy, no.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 13, 2012)

You know what can make this game even worse?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Already nothing.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 13, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> You know what can make this game even worse?



actually they can bring back the real dante
have donte kill him in a bullshit way
then throw out a pizza


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 13, 2012)

He kills him with a pizza box.
*
CCCheesy*


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 13, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> actually they can bring back the real dante
> have donte kill him in a bullshit way
> then throw out a pizza


They pretty much did that anyway. But Dante would appear in this game then, so a superior version.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 13, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> He kills him with a pizza box.
> *
> CCCheesy*


:<
i liek pizza 



Hatifnatten said:


> They pretty much did that anyway. But Dante would appear in this game then, so a superior version.



No 
say it aint so :<


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 13, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bSgQzIs3Zk&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gino (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 13, 2012)




----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 13, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bSgQzIs3Zk&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]



OH MY GOD!! MY SIDES.   

btw


*Spoiler*: __ 



 Would you guys play this game if Crapcom spoils us that there's a Trish full nude cameo scene?


----------



## Gino (Nov 13, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> OH MY GOD!! MY SIDES. :LMAO :LMAO :LMAO
> 
> btw
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



All the chicks in this game are ugly as shit so nope.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 13, 2012)

Jesus, I hope they don't do a DmC version of Lady and Trish. They're making their originals female characters so that's fine. Kat looks okay, I guess.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 13, 2012)

Gino said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> All the chicks in this game are ugly as shit so nope.




*Spoiler*: __ 



What if Tameem himself has a cameo shower scene? You dare defy your God?


----------



## Gino (Nov 13, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> What if Tameem himself has a cameo shower scene? You dare defy your God?





*Spoiler*: __ 



 MY THOUGHTS!!!!!!!!! FUCK U GAY THOUGHTS


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 13, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Jesus, I hope they don't do a DmC version of Lady and Trish. They're making their originals female characters so that's fine. Kat looks okay, I guess.


That actually goes back to the very possible theory of this being a completely separate game originally that was just dressed to resemble DMC later.
So they probably didn't have any leisure to insert more characters than their original script allowed.
Otherwise, judging from their constant suckage to the fandom, they'd probably insert every single character ever to appear in the franchise.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 13, 2012)

Gino said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> MY THOUGHTS!!!!!!!!! FUCK U GAY THOUGHTS



Sorry for swaying you over the dark side. 

But you arent allowed to deny Tameem H Christ if he shows you his junk.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 13, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9bSgQzIs3Zk&feature=youtu.be[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Nov 13, 2012)

im buying this game


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 13, 2012)

cubey
i know everyone hates you
but dotn do this to yourself


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 13, 2012)

Use someone else's money.

So at least you won't feel bad when it starts sucking.


----------



## Corran (Nov 13, 2012)

Buy it used at least


----------



## God (Nov 13, 2012)

im also getting the dlc


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 13, 2012)

Cubey said:


> im also getting the dlc



At least get it second hand man. Its not worth ur money


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 13, 2012)

Lol Cubey.


----------



## Gino (Nov 13, 2012)

Cubey said:


> im pirating this game




.................


----------



## Kakashifan727 (Nov 13, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Yea never liked insta kill enemies in those types of games.
> A boss that's fine a normal enemy, no.



And is range is bullshit. He gets me when I'm only a few feet away with the shotgun. WTF!?  That or Phantom kills me with his fireballs down the corridor since I press /\ for stinger and I jump instead or O and I attack him and he blasts me away. LOOOOL


----------



## Vault (Nov 13, 2012)

The blitz were fucking annoying with that kamikaze attack.  on harder settings they came 2 at a time.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 13, 2012)

Replaying DMC4 made me realize why I hate Frosts.


----------



## Vault (Nov 13, 2012)

Frosts are piss easy with Nero though, then there is the fucking Blitz.


----------



## Corran (Nov 13, 2012)

Blitz man, I have such a hard time with Blitz using Dante


----------



## Vault (Nov 13, 2012)

Yeah with Dante it became that much tougher. I remember raging so much with Dante on the harder modes.


----------



## Gino (Nov 13, 2012)

Ya'll done got me in the mood for DMC4 only on stage 02 so far  
​


----------



## scerpers (Nov 13, 2012)

Step up sempai.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 14, 2012)

Cubey pledged his alliance to Darth Tameem.


----------



## Jon Snow (Nov 14, 2012)

Hey Vault

when you played DMC4, did you see all of my achievements?


----------



## God (Nov 14, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Cubey pledged his alliance to Darth Tameem.



#TeamTmCOrDie


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 14, 2012)

Gino said:


> Ya'll done got me in the mood for DMC4 only on stage 02 so far
> ​



datgraphics.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 14, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> datgraphics.



Admittedly I forgot how freaking GOOD dmc4 looked.

But yeah that engine sucks we totally need to go with Unreal


----------



## Vault (Nov 14, 2012)

Jon Snow said:


> Hey Vault
> 
> when you played DMC4, did you see all of my achievements?



HD collection? I might to check them out then. There is one achievement im sure you don't have.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 14, 2012)

When a game from fucking *2008* looks 10 times better than your game from 2013, you know you've fucked up hard.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 14, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> When a game from fucking *2008* looks 10 times better than your game from 2013, you know you've fucked up hard.



2008!? Jesus christ I was thinking 2010. Need to play through that game again.


----------



## Sephiroth (Nov 14, 2012)

Cubey said:


> im buying this game



Rent it  .


----------



## DedValve (Nov 14, 2012)

After seeing some hi-res pics of DMC4 I almost forgot how fucking beautiful that game looked. It's almost hard to believe that game came out in 2008. 

I find it extremely hilarious that Lost Planet 1/2, DMC4 and Resident Evil 5 have these absurdly beautiful graphics yet DmC and RE6 look paled and washed out and jaggy in comparison. I expect it from DmC since it's not running on MT framework but even RE6 can't compete with 5's graphics.


----------



## Derozio (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello everybody. Fellow DMC fan here. 

Is no one even happy in the slightest that Ninja Theory decided to make Vergil's Downfall? Or have you guys not seen the trailer? 



Alright, with that said, I can see most people here don't really like this game. In fact, I can see most of you detesting it, haha. *But why do you all hate it? *

_Is it because he looks like a drug addict and is as ugly as anything can be?_
Except his model has been improved tons and he doesn't look much worse than a general teenager since its inception in 2010. 

_Is it because it runs on Unreal engine and you're mad it won't run at 60 fps as before?_
Except that it will. On PC. And those who have actually had their hands on the game say that it doesn't really feel as slow as people make it out to be.

_Is it because you people consider this game a sword that has impaled DMC franchise's throat and is killing it off? That you might never get another DMC with the classic Dante and Vergil again just because this game might completely kill off the DMC franchise? _
Except that the people from Capcom have said that the possibility of a REAL DMC5 being made down the line isn't nil. They have said that they plan to keep both the series going if they deem this one profitable. If not, then they'll continue on with DMC5 considering this one a failed experiment if it fails to turn over a profit.

_Is it because of what Tameem apparently said? His "insults" to fans?_
I've read his so called insult. He said "I don't care" to a journalist asking whether he cares about the fan reaction or something along the lines. Now this is something I can't fathom a developer from a not-so-well known studio doing at the initial stages of development of their game. It was a mistake. But I've seen several other developers state stuff worse than that but they still get off easy. Why? Because the hate for this guy was already a little too much since the very beginning. But seriously, take off your rose-tinted glasses for a second and look at the statement once again. He said I don't care. Didn't say '**** you' or anything along the lines. He didn't even say anything remotely insulting to the fans. His statement, although very wrong and really stupid considering the time when it was said, is not an insult. 

_Is there any other reason? _

*IMP*: 
Plus, if you try to analyze Capcom's plans logically, you'll see that the release of DMC5 in 2015 is almost certain. Not too long ago, they released a statement that they would like to release a DMC game every 2-2 and a half years. Now they can't possibly make a DmC2 right after the first one. DmC is being made by NT. And NT is an independent studio. They'll more likely than not want to take some time off or start working on another game instead of working on DmC2. Why, ask ye? Because they don't work like that. No independent game studio would like to repeat stuff over and over like that. I mean, they've been working on this game for like 3-4 years now, right? And they've received quite a lot of fan backlash. No sane developer would work on a sequel for a game which gave them so much trouble after working on it for such a long period of time. Plus, they've said they haven't thought of making sequels at this point. So they'll more likely than not take a long time to think up a plot for a sequel. All that pretty much kicks NT out of possible developers for the next DMC game in 2015. But what if Capcom hires some other sh*tty western developer for it? They possibly can't. Doing this game alone is a huge risk for them. They won't be taking chances after they went through hell for the first game. Now what does this mean? I hear the internal development team which was working on Dragon's Dogma are free now. They can choose to start working on either DMC5 or DD2. But which franchise do you think is more of a priority for them right now? DD1 nearly sold 1.5 mil units or so. While the DMC franchise as a whole can be seen much MORE profitable. DMC, quite obviously, is preferable. So the chances of an internally developed DMC game in near future are quite high as opposed to what a majority of people think.

Anyway, end of this long post. I'm just curious, that's why. I have said nothing derogatory about the classic franchise so I expect some civil answers from my fellow DMC lovers instead of rude replies or name-calling over this specific post. This post came from a guy who considers DMC3 the best game he has EVER played in his life (no, not even the recent Darksiders2 holds a candle) and I hope you guys understand I only wanna have peaceful discussion. 

I do expect some negative rep. But what can I do? I put a lot of effort into this post and I would be kinda sad I'll be neg repped for a constructive and non-spammy post but that's outta my hand.


----------



## Vault (Nov 14, 2012)

Im charging up my negs


----------



## Derozio (Nov 14, 2012)

Vault said:
			
		

> Im charging up my negs



Why, just because I asked for reasons and gave my opinions? I expected better from fellow DMC fans...

Why don't you just answer a simple question of mine instead of chargin' yo negs? I mean, even a simple "I just don't like this game and hope it burns in eternal pits of hell. And I disagree with your points" would be better than nothing. ;D


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 14, 2012)

We got dupes running around?


----------



## Gino (Nov 14, 2012)

Derozio said:


> Hello everybody. Fellow DMC fan here.
> 
> Is no one even happy in the slightest that Ninja Theory decided to make Vergil's Downfall? Or have you guys not seen the trailer?
> 
> ...


_You joined a little bit too late I and many other people have already gave our reasons time and time again why we do not like this game I suggest you go back and read because the questions you asked were already answered oh and Tameem said a lot more than I don't care a little research on the internet will show you that. _


H2ea5th7er said:


> Like we have money.



Fucking adbots


----------



## DedValve (Nov 14, 2012)

1 - Dante and Vergil are completely unrecognizable in both physical appearance and personality so why are they still called Dante and Vergil? Not to mention that Dino was originally a MUCH different character and this new Dino seems forced and rushed, with many apparent last minute one liners just to try and please fans. In the end this only hurts Dino as he was designed to be a completely new character that only shared with the original Dante in name only and is now forced to be more like him screwing up his character. No doubt that will affect the story as well (which is already bad enough). 

2 - The game was designed as a 30 FPS game, it doesn't matter that it's 60 fps on 1 (count 1) platform that also happens to be the smallest one in this fanbase (PC) it's still a 30 fps game. 30 FPS games are slow, slower than 60 FPS. FACT. You cannot state that it does not feel slow because it IS slow. Many games pull of 30 FPS and are much better suited towards it than 60 FPS, a hack'n'slash game like Devil may cry where speed and fast paced combat is necessary the 30 fps becomes extremely apparent. Don't believe me? Look at Metal Gear Rising and compare them to that. 

The game is also dumbed down considerably. Again I shall bring Metal Gear Rising into this. MGR isn't out yet but there are tons of video showing high levels of play and combo lists, where is all of this on DMC? I'll tell you where

AXE, AXE, AXE, = SSStylish!!

I really wish I had the gif for that since it's perfect. 

3 - If capcom expressed the possibiliy of DMC5 that means they are not invested in this new series. They where at one point until they saw the fan backlash and I wouldn't be surprised if DMC5 was already in development since (I could be wrong on this) twice now they lowered the expected sales (from 5 million to 2.5 and now even lower than what DMC4 made). If Capcom has little to no faith in this reboot why should the fans? 

4  - Tameems smug personality and general lack of care towards fan reaction towards this series was only fuel to the fire. Many people immediately blamed Capcom (as per usual) and had Tameem been more humble this would have been another "Capcom is evil" thing. While it still is since they had a large part in it, Tameem could have gotten off easy and consequentially Ninja Theory as a whole but no. Not only does he insult Dante, the fans and the original series but he makes constant claims that we just don't understand how it plays like until we buy it when we already know enough about the dumbed down gameplay, bland story, generic characters and everything else. 

Tl;DR - I don't see how anyone can be interested in DmC with games like Metal Gear Rising and Bayonetta 2 down the road. Even Anarchy Reigns looks better and thats an online hack'n'slash (gets extra points for being different). 

Please ignore any grammar errors, I'm not used to typing on this keyboard (at school with their shitty cheap crap) and for some reason auto-check isn't on.


----------



## Derozio (Nov 14, 2012)

Well, alright then, I'll go look for those answers while you guys ponder over this paragraph:



> IMP:
> If you try to analyze Capcom's plans logically, you'll see that the release of DMC5 in 2015 is almost certain. Not too long ago, they released a statement that they would like to release a DMC game every 2-2 and a half years. Now they can't possibly make a DmC2 right after the first one. DmC is being made by NT. And NT is an independent studio. They'll more likely than not want to take some time off or start working on another game instead of working on DmC2. Why, ask ye? Because they don't work like that. No independent game studio would like to repeat stuff over and over like that. I mean, they've been working on this game for like 3-4 years now, right? And they've received quite a lot of fan backlash. No sane developer would work on a sequel for a game which gave them so much trouble after working on it for such a long period of time. Plus, they've said they haven't thought of making sequels at this point. So they'll more likely than not take a long time to think up a plot for a sequel. All that pretty much kicks NT out of possible developers for the next DMC game in 2015. But what if Capcom hires some other sh*tty western developer for it? They possibly can't. Doing this game alone is a huge risk for them. They won't be taking chances after they went through hell for the first game. Now what does this mean? I hear the internal development team which was working on Dragon's Dogma are free now. They can choose to start working on either DMC5 or DD2. But which franchise do you think is more of a priority for them right now? DD1 nearly sold 1.5 mil units or so. While the DMC franchise as a whole can be seen much MORE profitable. DMC, quite obviously, is preferable. So the chances of an internally developed DMC game in near future are quite high as opposed to what a majority of people think.



Don't you think if capcom is certain that there will be a DMC game in 2015, the next game should be a DMC5 and not a DmC2 based on my reasoning above? What do you guys think?


----------



## DedValve (Nov 14, 2012)

Like I said in my previous post, if it is DMC5 that proves Capcom had no faith in this reboot and admits it was a mistake. If Capcom agrees with the fans on something then something is clearly up. 

If DmC2 then lolCapcom.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 14, 2012)

Oh god, not another noob saying "I'M A FAN BUT I DON'T SEE WHAT'S WRONG WITH THIS GAME, I THINK IT'S PRETTY COOL".

No, you're not a fan then and fucking blind. Go away.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 14, 2012)

Derozio said:


> Hello everybody. Fellow DMC fan here.
> 
> Is no one even happy in the slightest that Ninja Theory decided to make Vergil's Downfall? Or have you guys not seen the trailer?
> 
> ...




DmC is using everything from DMC to make it succeed. From characters to story to gameplay. EVERYTHING.

So how can you go around thinking Capcom has plans or intention of releasing DMC game (DMC 5) if DmC succeeds?

If DmC sells 4m. 100% no DMC will be made.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 14, 2012)

lol 4 million? Capcom themselves doesn't even expect this game to sell 2.5 let alone 4. Plus this is a hack'n'slash game which is a niche genre. even God of War couldn't touch more popular genres like RPG's and Shooters. Hack'n'slash will always have lower sales, unlike Resident Evil they can't completely revamp everything to make it a massive succes. RE4 was a fluke and nothing more (that doesn't change it's contribution to the TPS genre) and now Capcom is trying to repeat that with the completely wrong genre. 

The reason why RE4 was succesful, it changed and added to the TPS genre. In fact it's that very reason that RE5/6 gets most of it's complaints. What does DmC add to the hack'n'slash genre? Better yet, what DOESN'T it take away?


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 14, 2012)

WhiteWolf's got it.

Ugh, I forgot about the whole "Dante's not cool he'd be laughed out of a bar" comment. He's not SUPPOSED to be stereotypically cool! He's over the top and ridiculous. What makes him cool is that he loves being over the top and ridiculous, and doesn't care at all about how others perceive him.


----------



## Gino (Nov 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]fc5f-jm-O44[/YOUTUBE]

Dat ending gets me every time


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 14, 2012)

DedValve said:


> lol 4 million? Capcom themselves doesn't even expect this game to sell 2.5 let alone 4. Plus this is a hack'n'slash game which is a niche genre. even God of War couldn't touch more popular genres like RPG's and Shooters. Hack'n'slash will always have lower sales, unlike Resident Evil they can't completely revamp everything to make it a massive succes. RE4 was a fluke and nothing more (that doesn't change it's contribution to the TPS genre) and now Capcom is trying to repeat that with the completely wrong genre.
> 
> The reason why RE4 was succesful, it changed and added to the TPS genre. In fact it's that very reason that RE5/6 gets most of it's complaints. What does DmC add to the hack'n'slash genre? Better yet, what DOESN'T it take away?


I think it has a chance of 4M at this point because of all the attention it has received. DmC is probably gaming history's most mentioned game in sites, youtube etc. 

Plus there are people who prefer pretty graphics over gameplay. I read a article of a site saying "I never noticed DMC until DmC".

But i could be wrong. But all i know is 4M will be a 100% confirm that DMC 5 will not be made. I think even 3M sales will satisfy Capcom.


I could be wrong about sales, but this shit of a game has received alot of attention.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 14, 2012)

Gino said:


> [YOUTUBE]fc5f-jm-O44[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Dat ending gets me every time



FORSOOTH!!!!


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 14, 2012)

Every retarded gaming site has mostly only said good things about the game. Fuck, most of them LOVE the fucking game and keep using the initial outlash at Dante's hair as an excuse to dismiss every critic directed at the game nowadays, even though it's been beyond obvious that the problems are much more in depth and important than the visual change.

So far, Gametrailers is the only main "big" reviewing page that remains skeptical and yet still gives hte idea that it's gonna be satisfied anyway.


----------



## Derozio (Nov 14, 2012)

DedValve said:


> 1 - Dante and Vergil are completely unrecognizable in both physical appearance and personality so why are they still called Dante and Vergil? Not to mention that Dino was originally a MUCH different character and this new Dino seems forced and rushed, with many apparent last minute one liners just to try and please fans. In the end this only hurts Dino as he was designed to be a completely new character that only shared with the original Dante in name only and is now forced to be more like him screwing up his character. No doubt that will affect the story as well (which is already bad enough).
> 
> 2 - The game was designed as a 30 FPS game, it doesn't matter that it's 60 fps on 1 (count 1) platform that also happens to be the smallest one in this fanbase (PC) it's still a 30 fps game. 30 FPS games are slow, slower than 60 FPS. FACT. You cannot state that it does not feel slow because it IS slow. Many games pull of 30 FPS and are much better suited towards it than 60 FPS, a hack'n'slash game like Devil may cry where speed and fast paced combat is necessary the 30 fps becomes extremely apparent. Don't believe me? Look at Metal Gear Rising and compare them to that.
> 
> ...



1) Well, I do agree with you on that front. NT might've fucked up this new guy's story for all I know. And yeah, I can't say I was very happy with all the changes they made on the new guy after all the backlash. But it has grown on me a little after that. But in either case, I don't understand the bit about no resemblance between the new dante and vergil and their classic counterparts. 



^ someone posted it on a site called devilmaycry.org. Granted, most of the people there are pro-DmC fans but I can't see what's wrong with this picture. They DO bear resemblance.

2) Hmm, again, you're right. A 30 FPS game is always that - a 30 FPS game. It wouldn't be wrong to say the game experience might be deteriorated a bit due to it. But I've read plenty of previews saying the game ran as smooth as ever. It didn't seem slow either. Not to them nor to my untrained eye. In fact, if I'm not wrong, the gameplay speed is as fast as DMC3's normal mode. I have it myself and play it on a daily basis even now but I can say for certain DmC's speed is not very much behind DMC3's normal mode. Turbo mode, on the other hand leaves it in dust. =P 

As for that Axe spam thing - yeah, I've seen it. But they've fixed it now. The system is a little more strict now. To be honest, in the recent footage, I've never seen a guy go over SS even if he played somewhat decently and did a variety of attacks without getting hit. Can't say much about MGR:R since I've yet to see much footage of it. But yeah, I'll take a look, thanks! 

3) They never estimated it will sell 5 mil. Their first official sales estimate is 2 mil. 5 mil is something that they would love to get. I mean, they wanted DD to sell 10 mil. But their actual sales expectation for that game was a little shy of 1.5 mil, if I recall correctly. 

4) Alright, agreed. But I don't agree on the last few sentences. You don't know much about the story nor have you felt the game as of yet. You can't say for certain how generic or bland the story is before you see the whole game through.

Anyway, I haven't seen much of MGR apart from a few main trailers. I do admit, that game is looking pretty good. And Anarchy Reigns has already got a 10 from EG. That's bound to mean it is awesome as hell. 



Hatifnatten said:


> Oh god, not another noob saying "I'M A FAN BUT I DON'T SEE WHAT'S WRONG WITH THIS GAME, I THINK IT'S PRETTY COOL".
> 
> No, you're not a fan then and fucking blind. Go away.



First of all, I never said it was cool and I do not see any faults in it. I'm indifferent towards it, to be honest. If it fails, I'm okay. If it succeeds, I'm still okay. I, for one, believe DMC5 will be made so I don't really care all that much. I came here only to hear your opinions and reasons, guys. No need to be hostile. 

Just look at other users here. They're actually putting some effort behind their posts and are being civil. Peaceful discussion is the best, don't you think?



WhiteWolf said:


> DmC is using everything from DMC to make it succeed. From characters to story to gameplay. EVERYTHING.
> 
> So how can you go around thinking Capcom has plans or intention of releasing DMC game (DMC 5) if DmC succeeds?
> 
> If DmC sells 4m. 100% no DMC will be made.


But that's what I was saying. They can't make DmC2 next. They HAVE to go with DMC5. Just read my second post in this thread. 

Just saying, I'm probably gonna pirate this game or buy it used. 90% sure. BUT if I see reviews spewing out 9s and 10s and see other DMC fans liking it, THEN I might buy it.

Also, Whitewolf, I've yet to read your post. I'll answer in a while, mmkay?


----------



## DedValve (Nov 14, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> I think it has a chance of 4M at this point because of all the attention it has received. DmC is probably gaming history's most mentioned game in sites, youtube etc.
> 
> Plus there are people who prefer pretty graphics over gameplay. I read a article of a site saying "I never noticed DMC until DmC".
> 
> ...




Wat. If your going to live under a rock at least get one with internet access, the only reason this game is "popular  is due to the overwhelming critical reaction from the fans and even then it never even compared to halo, call of duty, Mario or even ea sports which are much more talked about. The difference is that you can discuss any one of those games without constant bashing on almost the entire gaming community.

A hacknslash game will get hacknslash sales. 4 million is not hacknslash sales.

A terrible hacknslash game with overwhelmingly terrible critical reception will be lucky to reach a million if even. Cap on twice lowered their expected sales drastically, they didn't even do that with operation raccoon city despite the controversy.


----------



## Vault (Nov 14, 2012)

Original Donte design, try again. 

He only got changed up to look somewhat similar to the original Dante because of the outrage

edit 

actually


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 14, 2012)

Using media's reaction as an argument for the game... Somebody just went full retard.


----------



## Gino (Nov 14, 2012)

I really don't give a shit about his current appearance and devilmaycry.org is a sheep site so no credit comes from there.


----------



## Derozio (Nov 14, 2012)

Vault said:


> Original Donte design, try again.
> 
> He only got changed up to look somewhat similar to the original Dante because of the outrage
> 
> ...


Your point? I know DMC3's and 4's Dante is awesome. Everybody knows that. >_>'

What use does it serve to compare initial drafts with a character which was finalized and has already had a game released with him in it? I mean, DMC4's Dante's initial design was MUCH closer to DMC3's. But what did we get? Something entirely different. In fact, the FIRST trailer had a COMPLETELY new Dante in it. Doesn't change the fact that the outcome was ridiculously different.

But there's no use comparing 'em. The initial draft of this new dante and our classic Dante's final appearances. Not like you're gonna get to play as the 2010 Dante in the final game, right? :/



			
				Hatifnatten said:
			
		

> Using media's reaction as an argument for the game... Somebody just went full retard.


Where, kind sir?


----------



## Gino (Nov 14, 2012)

...........something's off here


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Derozio (Nov 14, 2012)

I'll post my long-ass replies later. Till that time: Does anyone still have DMC3? Why don't we guys upload our gameplay and compare it? It'll be kinda fun, right? D

Probably gonna make another thread for it, though. But that'll come later. Are you guys willing? That's what's important. 

Seriously, I have like a SINGLE person as a real life friend who likes DMC. I feel ashamed to say it but most of the people around me are CoD hungry crowd. So I never get to discuss my fave franchise with anyone.

And, like I said:


			
				Hatifnatten said:
			
		

> Using media's reaction as an argument for the game... Somebody just went full retard.


Where, kind sir? 

ALSO, although my posts might appear to point to the contrary, I am merely indifferent towards the game. I just find the gameplay appealing and main character's looks are decent now. I never said I hold it as high as DMC3. Which, honestly, it will NEVER reach. Even if Capcom themselves made a DMC, I can't really see them ever reaching DMC3 level unless any miracle happens. That game was perfection.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 14, 2012)

I miss uncle dante. He was my first mancrush  

Why can't dino be a totally revamped Nero again? Rename DmC to DMC: Insert subtitle here, make it a spinoff starring a new nero and keep uncle dante for DMC5 but keep the spinoff in the canon story and presto. All of your problems solved.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 14, 2012)

> Join Date: Nov 2012


Oooh, I get it. Hi Tameem!

Thought an optard disguise would fool us? Tsk, tsk, tsk. Curse upon you.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 14, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Oooh, I get it. Hi Tameem!
> 
> Thought an optard disguise would fool us? Tsk, tsk, tsk. Curse upon you.


----------



## Gino (Nov 14, 2012)

DedValve said:


> I miss uncle dante. He was my first mancrush
> 
> Why can't dino be a totally revamped Nero again? Rename DmC to DMC: Insert subtitle here, make it a spinoff starring a new nero and keep uncle dante for DMC5 but keep the spinoff in the canon story and presto. All of your problems solved.



Dat honestly sounds horrible........


----------



## Derozio (Nov 14, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Oooh, I get it. Hi Tameem!
> 
> Thought an optard disguise would fool us? Tsk, tsk, tsk. Curse upon you.



I can assure you he's not THAT desperate. =P 
But yeah, DO NOT question my love for OP. I LOVE it even more than DMC. I've been civil here till now and would like to stay like that. Please don't bring One Piece into this. Please.



DedValve said:


> I miss uncle dante. He was my first mancrush
> 
> Why can't dino be a totally revamped Nero again? Rename DmC to DMC: Insert subtitle here, make it a spinoff starring a new nero and keep uncle dante for DMC5 but keep the spinoff in the canon story and presto. All of your problems solved.



Wasn't he?  I loved him too. His entry in the game (4th) was probably the best entry in any game ever. <3; 

But, like you said earlier (if I'm not wrong), capcom are short on grey matter relating to the DMC series. They don't know where to go. That's why it is so hard for them to make story/plot decisions themselves.


----------



## God (Nov 14, 2012)

i think the gist of the argument against DmC is that it is essentially a Ninja Theory creation with the DMC title slapped on and a few things from the original thrown in to draw (former) fans

it has more in common with enslaved/heavenly sword than the actual dmc and as a fan of a series, you want to know what the fuck you're getting for your money

i dont care though, this game has looked fucking awesome so far, fefinitely getting this
#TeamTmCOrDie


----------



## Gino (Nov 14, 2012)

The original story had so many ways to continue it's ridiculous.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 14, 2012)

Cubey said:


> i think the gist of the argument against DmC is that it is essentially a Ninja Theory creation with the DMC title slapped on and a few things from the original thrown in to draw (former) fans
> 
> it has more in common with enslaved/heavenly sword than the actual dmc and as a fan of a series, you want to know what the fuck you're getting for your money
> 
> ...



If you'll buy it, I'll steal it from you.


----------



## Derozio (Nov 14, 2012)

Gino said:
			
		

> The original story had so many ways to continue it's ridiculous.


It had. It holds TONS of potential. But Capcom doesn't know about it. :/


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 14, 2012)

Derozio said:


> 4) Alright, agreed. But I don't agree on the last few sentences. You don't know much about the story nor have you felt the game as of yet.



[YOUTUBE]RO72u1qTt14[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]5yyLSLqbYMY[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]_3Um1M3DN4k[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]eo-iiE1f9Ns[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Nov 14, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> If you'll buy it, I'll steal it from you.


my hard-earned food stamps


----------



## Gino (Nov 14, 2012)

Derozio said:


> It had. It holds TONS of potential. But Capcom doesn't know about it. :/



                                         Yeah because all they see is money.


----------



## Derozio (Nov 14, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]RO72u1qTt14[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]5yyLSLqbYMY[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]_3Um1M3DN4k[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]eo-iiE1f9Ns[/YOUTUBE]



I've yet to see those vids but I can asap (apart from the vergil one). Anyway, it would be stupid of ANY game developer to spoil the whole game before release so I think those vids probably won't contain the whole story and stuff. But yeah, like I said, I'll watch em.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 14, 2012)

Derozio said:


> Anyway, it would be stupid of ANY game developer


You have looked at the game right?
Also yes they did give away the whole story already.
[YOUTUBE]EbOKMyKeJ4g[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]UdYP4JiEHPI[/YOUTUBE]
Btw we know there are only 8 weapons.
No, I don't count DLC.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 14, 2012)

They have with DLC and Achievement list easily given away the story ending.
If anyone curious, i can tell you it now. Click spoiler:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Ending: Dante or Vergil together defeats Mundus and banishes him to demon world. Vergil tries to get his hands on world by doing a evil act. In end he is defeated by Dante and is sent to Limbo world.

And from there the DLC "Vergil's downfall" starts.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 14, 2012)

guys it's a troll, don't tl;dr with him


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 14, 2012)

Demo out next week! Excited to try it!


----------



## Derozio (Nov 14, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> You have looked at the game right?
> Also yes they did give away the whole story already.
> [YOUTUBE]EbOKMyKeJ4g[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]UdYP4JiEHPI[/YOUTUBE]
> ...



Yes, yes I have. 

I really need to watch those vids. But it is a little late over here in India. 11 PM almost. So I'll write those long-ass posts, if at all, tomorrow. But yeah, the eight weapon thing isn't confirmed, if I recall correctly. You're basic that statement on the fact that only 8 weapons are listed in achievements, right? But there are no achievements for poison and some other boss fights in there. So there are bound to be more achievements. Or I might be wrong since I'm not up to date with everything. 

Anyway, like I asked earlier, 
ANYBODY HERE WITH DMC3 STILL WITH 'EM?? I WANNA PLAY A RATE AND COMPARE GAME! DD

@Hatifnatten or whatever the hell your name is: At least I have the decency to post stuff while backing myself up with sound arguments. If making posts which have actual content in them as opposed to stupid, meaningless, annoying pieces of trash that I've come to see in your posts mean I'm a troll/Tameem, then I'm exactly that. Better to be a troll than to be you. EVERYONE, I swear, EVERYONE had the decency to talk in a civil manner here, except you. All you are trying to do is to ignite a flame war for no reason.


----------



## Vault (Nov 14, 2012)

I am a beast with Vergil


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 14, 2012)

I love this kid trolling everyone here. He just passes by and caused a shitstorm. 

Who are you? And whats your original username? lol


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 14, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> I love this kid trolling everyone here. He just passes by and caused a shitstorm.
> 
> Who are you? And whats your original username? lol



It's clearly cubey  Tameem


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RWwCpccvPDs&feature=g-u-u[/YOUTUBE]

BLIMEY, GENTS. SEEMS TO ME THAT THIS HERE LOT MIGHT BE A LITTLE ON THE FRIENDLY SIDE WITH NINJA THEORY, THEY ARE.


*Spoiler*: __ 



**Combat as good as Bayonetta**


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 14, 2012)

> It's almost Shakespearean


----------



## Derozio (Nov 14, 2012)

Vault said:


> I am a beast with Vergil


Any gameplay vids, man? D



TerminaTHOR said:


> I love this kid trolling everyone here. He just passes by and caused a shitstorm.
> 
> Who are you? And whats your original username? lol


I'm not a kid. I'm 17. And call me a troll all you want. I didn't cause any shitstorm. It was a civil discussion where I asked for opinions and others gave them..well except that Hatif guy.                  



Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's clearly cubey  Tameem


Dude, not you too?! You, at the very least, contributed to the discussion. Unlike some others. D:


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 14, 2012)

That Hatif guy is such a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 14, 2012)

So Vergil's DLC is actually 10 dollars.

If you think about this for a second, Capcom's faith on this game is so fucking minute that they're giving away 10$ DLC for free to get people to preorder it. That's how desperate they are.


----------



## Derozio (Nov 14, 2012)

Hatif guy said:
			
		

> That Hatif guy is such a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


I won't go as far. D:

He's a little irritating...but I still feel he's alright. I mean, he loves DMC. My FAVE franchise ever. <3



			
				Deathbringerpt said:
			
		

> So Vergil's DLC is actually 10 dollars.
> 
> If you think about this for a second, Capcom's faith on this game is so fucking minute that they're giving away 10$ DLC for free to get people to preorder it. That's how desperate they are.


Well, they HAVE put a lot of money into it. If they don't show they have faith, the fans might as well not buy the game at all. I mean, if the developer themselves do not have faith in it; why should the fans?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 14, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> So Vergil's DLC is actually 10 dollars.
> 
> If you think about this for a second, Capcom's faith on this game is so fucking minute that they're giving away 10$ DLC for free to get people to preorder it. That's how desperate they are.


Preorder price is higher than price of the game when you later buy it.

Example price of DmC at release (preorder pretty much):
50-70 dollars (depending on where you are).

Later when the game hits bargin bin:
15-35 dollars.


So preorder buyers have already paid a high price.

Where as someone who buys the game at 15-35 dollars, must fork up another 10 dollars for the DLC, which means they have to spend minium of 45 dollars which is probably roughly enuff for Capcom nto to make a loss.


But all i know is, preorders have high price and its a reason why preorders receive free DLC or other stuff. If Preorder price was 35 dollars i would bet u there would be no "free" DLC for preorder buyers.

EDIT: Preorder is 59,99 for DmC
Usually games where i live hits 33 dollars in Bargin bins. I've never seen games that are 15 dollars (perhaps i havent looked enuff).

But it takes few months before DmC is sold for 33 dollars.

So 33 dollars + 10 dollar DLC = 43 dollars
Preorders buyers= pay 59 dollars.
where as late buyers pay 43 dollars.

So going by that preorder buyers have paid 16 dollars more. So they haven't received a DLC for free.

The idea with getting something for free is that your not paying for it. But as i pointed out, Preorder buyers pay 16 dollars more for full game than buyers who buy the game few months after game release.


----------



## God (Nov 14, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's clearly cubey  Tameem



slander and calumny, good sir


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]RWwCpccvPDsl[/YOUTUBE]

LOL at this bullshit advertising

Also why does every previewer having to mention Dante hair color? I mean after Vergil trailer, you would think they got a fucking clue, as to Fans don't like this.
Why fuck are Ninja Theory considered a big Time Gaming studio, when their best assets have fuck all to do with video games?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 14, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> [YOUTUBE]RWwCpccvPDsl[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> LOL at this bullshit advertising
> 
> ...



Dont be upset bro. Those journalists cunts are paid off by Crapcom.


----------



## Gino (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 14, 2012)

What the ck I just noticed but who 2 star'd the thread?


----------



## Gino (Nov 14, 2012)

Pro-DmC fans who else? and ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)........


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 14, 2012)

Gino said:


> I can't see shit.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 14, 2012)

I seriously believe Capcom has paid off certain sites.

In a site there is advertisement of games reviews.

Example "9.2/10 Assassin's Creed review  - X (X=site reviewing)".

Why would advertising a good review score be necessary unless...uve paid the reviewer to give it a good score.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 14, 2012)

Cubey said:


> slander and calumny, good sir



I got my eye on you


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 14, 2012)

Thankfully most people don't buy their bullshit ads.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 14, 2012)

In another world this game could be the very best and all of the people loves it. Imagine the tears. Those delicious tears of ours.


----------



## Gino (Nov 14, 2012)

I  swear to mundus I hate this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


> It's his opinion. He can say what he wants. I think Bayonetta is a far better DMC game than DMC4, but people tell me I'm crazy. All DMC4 had going was it's combat, which was very refined and polished. It had less content than DMC3, poor level design, recycled levels, and a pretty bland story. I wouldn't go as far as to say it's 'rubbish', but it had problems for sure.
> 
> ezekial45


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 14, 2012)

> YoungZer0 3 minutes ago
> How fucking ignorant can a person be to think they know how a game plays on gameplay footage alone?!


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 14, 2012)

Why even have game footage at all, chah. Let's, like, just buy it blindly and hope it's gonna turn out good.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 14, 2012)

Gino said:


> I  swear to mundus I hate this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)



Never played Bayonetta, but for the most part I agree with him on DMC4.

The story WAS pretty crappy, and playing the same levels / bosses twice was pretty lame.

Of course, that didn't warrant a reboot, just a better sequel that addressed those issues and tweaking the (almost perfect) combat system.


----------



## Gino (Nov 14, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Never played Bayonetta, but for the most part I agree with him on DMC4.
> 
> The story WAS pretty crappy, and playing the same levels / bosses twice was pretty lame.
> 
> Of course, that didn't warrant a reboot, just a better sequel that addressed those issues and tweaking the (almost perfect) combat system.



I should clarify it's not so much the quote it's just the fact that this dude is *Everywhere *defending this game you just cant escape this guy.Almost like he's paid to defend it or some shit.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 14, 2012)

The thing is with DmC supporters.

If you like the game:
Your a liker, your positive to the game, your a enthusiast.

If you dislike the game or is against it:
your a hater or a fanboy


But they tehmself are fanboying over the reboot's characters.

And they say "Haters will hate".

But many DmC supporters among themself discuss how "it will be so great when the game succeeds then haters can fuck off".
or  they say "Haters will still buy the game".

And  many of them also hate on a youtuber named Eventstatus (who dislikes DmC and is against it).


So they themself can hate on a youtuber or other people.
But when someone hates on the game they like, it's all of sudden "not ok".

There is also a clear line between being a fan of the character Dante (DMC 1), and being a fan of DMC's gameplay. Some people are fan of both.

However, with DmC supporters some of them are only fan of the gameplay.
So when they talk about the character Dante, they say about the reboot "At end of reboot he will become the dante WE know and love". Grouping themself as fans of the character (DMC 1 Dante) when in reality they probably aren't fans and have thought "He should be changed".


Fans of the character Dante do not want him to be overwritten (like reboot has done), they want him to be made better. That is expand his personality and make him more interesting character than he was before.


But if you tell a DmC supporter this, they will not acknowledge this. That building on the character will be just as good or perhaps better than overwriting it.



There is this DmC supporter who i won't mention username of.
This person reps pretty much everything relating to the reboot Dante that is Ninja theory's version of Dante.

But you know there is a game called "Project X Zone" (small game in japan) which contains Lady and Dante in it. DMC 1 Dante (the best version of Dante, serious and funny at same time).

This DmC supporter i mentioned, has not made a SINGLE post in that thread expressing his excitement about Dante being in project x zone. 
However, but on a thread for Playstation Allstar or DmC threads the supporter goes wild with comments like "Omg i can't wait for this game i will play as DAnte  ".

So this supporter likes DmC and Playstation Allstar because of the reboot Dante.

But when it comes to real DAnte, he/she don't give a shit.
Which goes back to my point: some of DmC supporters say they are fan of Dante, and group themself among people who are, but in reality they aren't.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 14, 2012)

Love watching the chaos on these youtube comments.


Whip Whirlwind said:


> Never played Bayonetta, but for the most part I agree with him on DMC4.
> 
> The story WAS pretty crappy, and playing the same levels / bosses twice was pretty lame.
> 
> Of course, that didn't warrant a reboot, just a better sequel that addressed those issues and tweaking the (almost perfect) combat system.



While the story was crappy it did open up the series a lot.
Vergil died, someone needed to replace him.
Playing through the second time around should have dante take a different route Bumping into nero sometimes.
Same bosses can be okay sometimes.
It's really set up on dante's character even more.
They could have probably just redone DMC2 altogether since it was the last one and that it did so little story wise or anything.
Then they just threw all that away.


----------



## Gino (Nov 14, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> The thing is with DmC supporters.
> 
> If you like the game:
> Your a liker, your positive to the game, your a enthusiast.
> ...


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 14, 2012)

Cooked up a little comparison to show how much DmC "improved" the combat.


----------



## Vault (Nov 14, 2012)

Fucking hell this Brea dude is unreal  Love the videos

Didnt touch the ground for like 2 minutes plus 

To make shit more awesome its a girl.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 14, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Cooked up a little comparison to show how much DmC "improved" the combat.



wow I thought the game was slow as fuck but if you put it beside DMC4 it makes look even more terrible 

Offtopic but Looking at those Combos and Air Dashing you can tell that Dante would be a perfect character in a Blazblue/Guilty Gear Setting.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 14, 2012)

Shame you can't fucking link anything in youtube comments


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 14, 2012)

Brea is a girl. As for DmC gameplay wise it is like this:

It has 30 fps. People say it's still fast but you'll have to play it yourself. 60 FPS makes the game smoother not faster. So i bet when people say "It's still fast" they are thinking 60 fps would make it faster. It's about smoothness.

There is no hard lock in DmC. There are ranger like baby angel monsters that shoots at you, imagine you want to take those out - it will be hard to get hold of them as DmC has automatic lock.

Plus DmC has no turbo mode.

@everyone using videos to compare to DmC:
You need to first confirm if the DMC video your using hasn't been speeded up. Plus also taken into consideration that Turbo mode (faster gameplay) happens at higher ranking.
Turbomode doesn't exist in DmC.


However, that goes to show you how DmC is about graphics and rip off story mixed in with a "saving a girl" instead of gameplay which is the core of Devil May Cry games.


----------



## The World (Nov 14, 2012)

I don't even hate the game, because I haven't even played it yet, I just hate the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) who's running the show.(Damn I wish I had a goofy Tameem smiley now)

This game is clearly targeted to the casuals though, and the gameplay is slow as fuck. DMC was always about the fast paced hardcore action.

Britishfag sounds like he's getting paid to say great things. DMC4 was rubbish? DMC use to be incredible? This is the best action game since sliced bread? FUCK YOU


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 14, 2012)

I don't hate the game I hate everything it represents.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 14, 2012)

I hate the game.
It's trash.


----------



## The World (Nov 14, 2012)

You ugly sack of shit

Poetry


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 14, 2012)

I hate everything the game stands for as well. And i hate the guy behind it.
Tameem is btw one of cofounders of Ninja theory.

So him talking on behalf of Ninja theory is pretty much the words of all of them.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 14, 2012)

I don't hate the game.

I just hate the game.


----------



## slickcat (Nov 14, 2012)

look at the upgrade list. pathetic. trying to sell a game with pre existing combat moves and no change in sight and FUCK this game is so slow, its not funny. Meh not going to bother with the demo either. on to MGR


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 14, 2012)

Metal Gear Rising all the way.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 14, 2012)

MGR isn't bad. But the quick time events and the slow cinematic scenes are really fucking that game up.

It makes it hard for you to go SUPER SONIC.

And Hack and Slash is about going crazy and cutting everything in pieces fastly.

And that slow motion cutting of MGR isn't all that exciting if you ask me.

I havent played demo.


Was hoping they would release one for PSN but no :S they put it in Zone of Elders game.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 14, 2012)

"On par with bayonetta"


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 14, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> MGR isn't bad.



Who said it was bad?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 14, 2012)

Btw has everyone noticed how people with british accent keep speaking positively about british studio developed DmC?

Not to mention that the reboot character has a british flag on his jacket.


Are british reviewers really thinking "This game is good!" or are they thinking "UK - YEAAAAH FUCK YEAH!!!".


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 14, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> MGR isn't bad.


lol, who was saying it's bad? It's fucking awesome. Everyone likes it, haven't seen a single complaint after playthroughs been revealed.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 14, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> MGR isn't bad. But the quick time events and the slow cinematic scenes are really fucking that game up.
> 
> It makes it hard for you to go SUPER SONIC.
> 
> ...



The QTE's are optional and scenes are skippable. Really the only annoying thing are probably the constant codec talks and who knows if thats skippable but at least you can still play while raiden is casually talking to whoever.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 14, 2012)

Bitches when WhiteWolf says something don't jump on me.

I will bite you to pieces! I am WHITE WOLF   

Seriously, when i say "It's not bad" it's my way of saying "It could be improved".

This ain't a complaint but constructive critism:
Quick time events are bad.

And the other things that slow down the combat is also bad.


Now i haven't seen many "attacks" from Metal Gear Rising so i hope they show more. So that we can mix up different attacks.

Not a big fan of the slow mow cutting things to pieces.


@ Issues i have with MGS:
Good that you can skip QTE and other things  THAT IS IMPROVEMENT


----------



## slickcat (Nov 14, 2012)

That guy was obviously paid. What hes saying and the game being played are 2 different things entirely. Heres to hoping to fails miserably. I gave the game a chance but the results towards the ending haven't been forthcoming so well whatever. 

Capcom might go bankrupt after this. If they dont know how this was similar to what team ninja did with NG3 and failed miserably then they should be prepared for the same, unless a casual gamer reviews it though.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 14, 2012)

The reviewer is just happy that there flag is on a main character's coat.

Unfortunately, it's Donte's coat.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 14, 2012)

Capcom couldn't care less about this game's performance though, they don't put all their eggs in a single basket - they are already prepared for it to fail. It's NT who can go bankrupt. Which I most certainly hope they would.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 14, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> The reviewer is just happy that there flag is on a main character's coat.
> 
> Unfortunately, it's Donte's coat.


Taht's what i am thinking too.

I've seen like 3-4 people from sites who have british accent speak positively about this game.

Is it a coincedence O.o?


Hatifnatten said:


> Capcom couldn't care less about this game's performance though, they don't put all their eggs in a single basket - they are already prepared for it to fail. It's NT who can go bankrupt. Which I most certainly hope they would.



That's where your wrong. Ninja theory is getting paid 0  or 10m units sold.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 14, 2012)

This game seems to be entirely modeled to look like something out of Sex Pistols video. Even Donte was originally designed to look like Sid Vicious. No wonder Brits love it.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 14, 2012)

Ninja Theory isn't that bad. They just have a retarded boss and can't jump ship in this down economy. Sucks to be working for Tameem. Must suck even more to be working on this game and forced to put a smile on or force the wrathful vengeance of our lord and savior Tameem. 

All rise, it is time to say our final prayers before this games release (which is when exactly?) close your eyes or stare awkwardly at the floor while your trying to read a text from your iphone. You'll be the ones burning in hell when Tameem sends you there not me so I don't really give a darn.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 14, 2012)

> That's where your wrong. Ninja theory is getting paid 0 or 10m units sold.


I'm never wrong. It's irrelevant how much they are getting payed. If the game tanks and underperforms they will have to pay dearly, much more than any income.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 14, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> I'm never wrong. It's irrelevant how much they are getting payed. If the game tanks and underperforms they will have to pay dearly, much more than any income.



They have received insight on how to make DMC like gameplay.

Their reputation may be tainted IN A WAY.
But people will continue talking about how gamers ruined Ninja theory instead of other way around.

But you could be right.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 14, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Cooked up a little comparison to show how much DmC "improved" the combat.



Seeing this just puts me in awe over how people can still defend DmC.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 14, 2012)

Spartan1337 said:


> Seeing this just puts me in awe over how people can still defend DmC.


I said before that comparison isn't entirely right.

Because the Brea video *may have* been speeded up with a editor program. 

+ Turbomode (natural game feature) has also speeded it up.


Though that comparison is good enough to show how DmC isn't a improvement because it doesn't have turbomode. It will have on PC, but who gives a shit? I mean if you can't provide it on console and PC then so what?


----------



## God (Nov 14, 2012)

game is fucking boss


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 14, 2012)

It's not like the sheer speed there is the only thing that shows how TmC is a downgrade.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 14, 2012)

I also realized this thread is approaching fast 2000 posts milestone.
100 pages of nothing but bashing and criticizing this game.
Best thread ever


----------



## God (Nov 14, 2012)

love this game with all my heart <3


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 14, 2012)

CURSE UPON YOU


----------



## God (Nov 14, 2012)

A PLAGUE BE UPON YOU


----------



## Gino (Nov 14, 2012)

Preorder now and get a FREE Cubey.


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Nov 14, 2012)

What about a tameem voodoo doll?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 14, 2012)

Geralt of Rivia said:


> What about a tameem voodoo doll?


No, the best payback to Tameem for disrespecting Dante is him experiencing Nariko and Enslaved characters being rebooted.

That i would love to see.

After Trip, Monkey and Narikio and Kai has been rebooted, only then i will be satisfied.

Then again this character:

*Spoiler*: __ 







Isn't cool in anyway if you ask me.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 14, 2012)

I want Nariko to be rebooted to act EXACTLY like Bayonetta with great gameplay and all just to one up Tameem. That'll fucking show him.

Everyone will soon forget the original game in favor of this new reboot and many will think it's not a reboot in the first place since they'll never even hear of the original game. As icing on the cake Hideki should make it just to fucking own him.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 14, 2012)

DedValve said:


> I want Nariko to be rebooted to act EXACTLY like Bayonetta with great gameplay and all just to one up Tameem. That'll fucking show him.
> 
> Everyone will soon forget the original game in favor of this new reboot and many will think it's not a reboot in the first place since they'll never even hear of the original game. As icing on the cake Hideki should make it just to fucking own him.


That would be great.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 14, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Metal Gear Rising all the way.



I BITE MY THUMB AT YOU

A PLAGUE UPON YOUR HOUSE

I AVERT MY NOSE FROM YOUR GENERAL DIRECTION


----------



## Corran (Nov 14, 2012)

I go to sleep and I come back to thread explosion lol


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 14, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


>




Donte is trying to replace Dante.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 14, 2012)

This should have been a Wii and Wii U exclusive, you know, Nintendo already trolled us with Bayonetta 2 why not include DmC to put a smile to all dem casuals.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 14, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> This should have been a Wii and Wii U exclusive, you know, Nintendo already trolled us with Bayonetta 2 why not include DmC to put a smile to all dem casuals.



To be honest i got impression Sega didn't want to make a Bayonetta 2.

So the fact Nintendo wanted to produce the game makes Nintendo in a way a savior. Example, would it be better if Bayonetta 2 wasnt made and u had to wait 1-2 year for it?

The only complaint i have is that it should be released for PC as well within 5 months after it's console release.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 14, 2012)

Nintendo didn't really troll with Bayonetta 2.

Capcom with this game though....


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WnsyVt4IO5A[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iWMNIJXiLIU&feature=fvwrel[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The World (Nov 14, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> I said before that comparison isn't entirely right.
> 
> Because the Brea video *may have* been speeded up with a editor program.
> 
> ...



Turbomode or not DMC4's gameplay is still faster and more diverse than DmC


----------



## DestinyDestroyer (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 14, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Nintendo didn't really troll with Bayonetta 2.



Keep telling yourself that.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 14, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Keep telling yourself that.



Whatever helps you sleep at night.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 14, 2012)

8-Peacock-8 said:


> Whatever helps you sleep at night.



I'm gonna go full anime and say "That's my line". Because admitting that Nintendo trolled the shit out of Bayonetta's fanbase isn't helping me sleep at all.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 14, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuBFVinbmVM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaqdhIy8_tQ&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 14, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> No, the best payback to Tameem for disrespecting Dante is him experiencing Nariko and Enslaved characters being rebooted.
> 
> That i would love to see.
> 
> ...




There, I re-rebooted him.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 15, 2012)

Great news, Tameem is rebooting MGS now.

Snake: Kept you waiting, huh?
Otakon: Fuck you.
Snake: Fuck you.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 15, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuBFVinbmVM&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SaqdhIy8_tQ&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]



i remember these. good times trying these out. i memorized some of them so i could show off in front of my friends.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 15, 2012)

The new IGN preview made me excited. Can't wait to see more of the story.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 15, 2012)

Seen Virgil's downfall trailer?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 15, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> Seen Virgil's downfall trailer?


They are making an alternative version of how Vergil lost to demons when he was in demon world.

Instead of making it for DMC serie, they have done it for DmC the reboot.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 15, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]5jWsPC4ODMI[/YOUTUBE]

You know drill, previewer hypes up the game to be the best of series, with nothing in the video showing it to be true.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 15, 2012)

The youtube comments ran out of variety so long ago. It's literally just 1 comment repeated 50 times phrased differently.

"HATERS GONNA HATE, THIS GAME IZ KEWL MUCH BETTER THAN THOSE DMC GAMES. EVEN THOUGH IT'S OBVIOUSLY MADE TO APPEAL TO DMC FANS SO WHAT AM I EVEN TRYING TO PROVE HERE. DERPIDY DERP DERP".

sigh


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 15, 2012)

Got the DMC HD collection for $20.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 15, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Got the DMC HD collection for $20.



Same here about a month ago. And I found it accidentally. Good deal. Though I won't be playing it because my ps2 still works. It'll just stay on my shelf for collectible purpose. Plus Im too lazy to do dmc3 all over again. I remember it taking forever to level up to max with both characters.


----------



## God (Nov 15, 2012)

3:28 in that video
"Kat represents his human side"

he's half-demon, half-angel


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 15, 2012)

The biggest problem with DmC is that Ninja Theory doesn't have someone telling them "no, that's a terrible idea."

"Hey guys, we've got a combat engine from the unfinished Heavenly Sword 2, why don't we use that to build DMC? We can have the triggers be, like, angel and demon styles."
"No, Chuck, that's a terrible idea. This isn't Heavenly Sword, it's DMC, we need keep the gameplay similar to the old games."

"Hey, wouldn't it be badass if Dante punched out this bouncer and shouted FUCK YOU at this succubus?"
"No, Tameem, that doesn't make Dante sound badass, it makes him sound like a Chav."

"Ok, how's this grab you for an opening act: Dante has to take down a soda factory where a giant slug thing is basically shitting into soda cans and that's how it's made."
"God damnit, Carl, that's a fucking Futurama episode. Put some effort into it, would ya?"


----------



## DedValve (Nov 16, 2012)

whats with all this slug queen futurama thing going around? They copied the soda episode or something?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 16, 2012)

DedValve said:


> whats with all this slug queen futurama thing going around? They copied the soda episode or something?



YES                          .


----------



## Corran (Nov 16, 2012)

DedValve said:


> whats with all this slug queen futurama thing going around? They copied the soda episode or something?



Pretty much. Except in Futurama they didn't need the "Fuck you"s 
If you seen the gameplay boss of the big slug saying fuck you, she is the source of DmCs Slurm.


----------



## God (Nov 16, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> "Ok, how's this grab you for an opening act: Dante has to take down a soda factory where a giant slug thing is basically shitting into soda cans and that's how it's made."
> "God damnit, Carl, that's a fucking Futurama episode. Put some effort into it, would ya?"



To be fair, Futurama-DMC would still be heaps better than DmC.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 16, 2012)

The music is cheesy too. Like ffx screamo theme cheesy.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 16, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> The music is cheesy too. Like ffx screamo theme cheesy.



It's a bit too obnoxious  for that comparison.


----------



## scerpers (Nov 16, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's a bit too obnoxious  for that comparison.



That FFX son was COMPLETELY obnoxious. In a game full of nothing but pianos "HEY! HERE'S THIS DEATH METAL SONG"


----------



## God (Nov 16, 2012)

death metal is awesome though


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 16, 2012)

Scorp A Derp said:


> That FFX son was COMPLETELY obnoxious. In a game full of nothing but pianos "HEY! HERE'S THIS DEATH METAL SONG"



DmC is obnoxious beyond obnoxious.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 16, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> The biggest problem with DmC is that Ninja Theory doesn't have someone telling them "no, that's a terrible idea."
> 
> "Hey guys, we've got a combat engine from the unfinished Heavenly Sword 2, why don't we use that to build DMC? We can have the triggers be, like, angel and demon styles."
> "No, Chuck, that's a terrible idea. This isn't Heavenly Sword, it's DMC, we need keep the gameplay similar to the old games."
> ...


The George Lucas syndrome. No one around to tell you the truth.



Scorp A Derp said:


> That FFX son was COMPLETELY obnoxious. In a game full of nothing but pianos "HEY! HERE'S THIS DEATH METAL SONG"


That was the point. Way to go missing it 
It was supposed to show the difference between technologically advanced world, where something like that would be popular and a simple world where things like that don't exist. It never plays anywhere but Zanarkand related.




.


----------



## Hollow Prince (Nov 16, 2012)

Cubey said:


> To be fair, Futurama-DMC would still be heaps better than DmC.



Instead of "Fuck You" we get "Bite My Shiny Metal Ass!" I can live with that alot better.

Also, on this whole Dante being an Angel/Demon thing? Why the hell? I forgot about that part, doesn't Dante being a Human/Demon has more meaning. He represented the human side of his family, while Vergil accepts more of the Demon side of his family, just to say it shortly anyway.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 16, 2012)

Not to mention that half-demon/half-angel is the most generic cliche in the history of fiction. If you have no taste and imagination, you're doing half demon/half angel character. It's so shameful that even 12 y.o. fanfiction steers clear of it.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 16, 2012)

So what are we gonna have a "you're to pure and too kind" speech given to fuck you? Despite the rushed and forced and awkward character development he might get?


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 16, 2012)

You know what's funny? Despite NT's Dante is half angel and half demon. Take note of that HALF ANGEL HALF DEMON.

In a trailer he opens up his chest to see if he has  a heart to confirm that he's still HUMAN.

And DmC supporters are like "I can relate to Dante!!" about the reboot character in general. And they also say "Him having weaknesses shows that he's a human".


So he's Half angel and Half Demon, and he's "HUMAN"? How?
And how are you able to relate to a Half Angel and HAlf demon?


I swear some gamers are so messed up. They think that if they are able to relate to a character it makes the character is good.


When i first heard "Half angel Half demon" i thought "LOL". Biggest cliche possible.


----------



## Vault (Nov 16, 2012)

Oh shit, didn't even bother to realise this Dante wasn't human at all.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 16, 2012)

Vault said:


> Oh shit, didn't even bother to realise this Dante wasn't human at all.


Some characters know they are human. Others open up their chest to see if they have a heart.

Deep shit O.o 

To bad he didn't wait til he met reboot Vergil. Then rb Vergil could tell him he's actually angel and demon, so he wouldn't have to open his chest up.

Here is the video if anyone wanted to see it:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FpAjA9V11Fo&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 16, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> You know what's funny? Despite NT's Dante is half angel and half demon. Take note of that HALF ANGEL HALF DEMON.
> 
> In a trailer he opens up his chest to see if he has  a heart to confirm that he's still HUMAN.
> 
> ...



Its a subtle excuse for EMO. Instead of /wrist you get to see (open)


And we all know Tameem is an emo gay doucebag. Just look at him lol


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 16, 2012)

Hollow Prince said:


> Instead of "Fuck You" we get "Bite My Shiny Metal Ass!" I can live with that alot better.



Bender Dante would be a game seller alone.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 16, 2012)

Hollow Prince said:


> Instead of "Fuck You" we get "Bite My Shiny Metal Ass!" I can live with that alot better.
> 
> Also, on this whole Dante being an Angel/Demon thing? Why the hell? I forgot about that part, doesn't Dante being a Human/Demon has more meaning. He represented the human side of his family, while Vergil accepts more of the Demon side of his family, just to say it shortly anyway.



That's the whole duality to them. Even Sparda is supposed to be essentially both Dante and Vergil wrapped in one. And the only reason why Sparda is strong as he is, is b/c his love of humanity (cheesy as it may, but it's the theme of the series). Hence why only his sons can inherit his powers and not random demons and humans trying to bogard it. Yes even Vergil who mainly follows his father to the core. He is the way he is due to living in the Demon Realm for like his whole life. Him and Dante used to be close as kids and both loved their mother.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 16, 2012)

No wonder this game is all emo and grunge, there's a word "cry" in the title.
Devil that cries is a deep and non-mainstream concept yo. Like in some Evanescence song.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 16, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


>



I don't really think Dark Sector invented Star shaped blades, dude.

They look decent I guess but the only thing that crosses my mind is how better it would be if they were a weapon in a regular DMC game. That and they look too simplistic.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 16, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I don't really think Dark Sector invented Star shaped blades, dude.
> 
> They look decent I guess but the only thing that crosses my mind is how better it would be if they were a weapon in a regular DMC game. That and they look too simplistic.



That's true. The weapon similarity is to vague to say "It's a rip off". But Ninja theory is known for ripping off other works, so if we get another "hint" , that is another similarity with Dark Sector - then i will say "Rip off".


----------



## slickcat (Nov 16, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]2qgx4te5SA0[/YOUTUBE]

Not a fan of the game but I dig this song.and I m not even a fan of metal electronica


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 16, 2012)

They ripped jesus off











.


----------



## Kishido (Nov 16, 2012)

Weapon looks awesome. Can't wait to play the demo


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 16, 2012)

I'M TROLLING! PAY ATTENTION TO ME!

people are still doing it, huh. lawl


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 16, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> When i first heard "Half angel Half demon" i thought "LOL". Biggest cliche possible.



Glad I ain't the only one who thinks/thought that:



			
				PoinT_BlanK said:
			
		

> A question though, when people include "character" in positive aspects of what they've seen thus far, what do they mean?
> 
> The design? The demon/Angel hybrid cliche or the victimised background he apparently has?


----------



## Gino (Nov 16, 2012)

KiShiDo said:


> Weapon lookos awesome. Can't wait to play the demo


----------



## The World (Nov 16, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> That's the whole duality to them. Even Sparda is supposed to be essentially both Dante and Vergil wrapped in one. And the only reason why Sparda is strong as he is, is b/c his love of humanity (cheesy as it may, but it's the theme of the series). Hence why only his sons can inherit his powers and not random demons and humans trying to bogard it. Yes even Vergil who mainly follows his father to the core. He is the way he is due to living in the Demon Realm for like his whole life. Him and Dante used to be close as kids and both loved their mother.



If you mean loved humanity as, ruled them like a king and a boss, then yeah sure we'll go with love.


----------



## The World (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 16, 2012)

PoinT_BlanK said:


> Glad I ain't the only one who thinks/thought that:



When i was processing ideas for what could make a character i was in process of making, i thought "Half x half y".

Then i thought "Nah it's to cliche. Like It's so Dante or Blade". And i said to myself i don't want to do that.
But if anything is more cliche than x=vampire   y= human   or x = demon  y =human, it is x=angel   y =demon.


I decided that the character i am trying to create (i am in the process), can't be a hybrid. So i decided at one point he will become something else, and until then he will be a human.


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 16, 2012)

To be honest, the Half demon/human idea was a bit more cliched than half angel/demon.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 16, 2012)

Not Sure said:


> To be honest, the Half demon/human idea was a bit more cliched than half angel/demon.


The idea with half x and half y is to make the character be special in a way.
That is be related to vampires, werewolfs, demons, etc

When your making a character half angel and half demon, then your going above that. Because a mere human is no special - there are tons humans in real life and in fictional stories/worlds.

So i don't see how half angel and demon isn't more cliche.


----------



## Gino (Nov 16, 2012)

Not Sure said:


> To be honest, the Half demon/human idea was a bit more cliched than half angel/demon.



Nope.........


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 16, 2012)

Anyone seen that why dmc Dante is a bad character video on YouTube?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 16, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> Anyone seen that why dmc Dante is a bad character video on YouTube?



I have. what about it?


----------



## God (Nov 17, 2012)

shit his devil trigger doesn't even do shit 

it changes his appearance and freezes enemies in the air. HOW IS THAT A DEVIL TRIGGER

devil trigger is always a transformation, this is an ability like quicksilver

secondly why does he only get angel trigger? what about his demon powers?

fuck you ninja theory


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 17, 2012)

Not Sure said:


> To be honest, the Half demon/human idea was a bit more cliched than half angel/demon.


Nope **


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 17, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> I have. what about it?



its really good and it focuses on the actual character and not just looks.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2012)

Even if half demon half human was more cliched it has far more uses and the combo being used is being used WRONG.
I'm all for doing things differently ,but doing it wrong differently. 
Shadows of the damned is one of the ways of how you do it right I shit you not.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]RRZ8MHDTpGo[/YOUTUBE]

"to have...a letter.....constantly...BERAting meeee."

then 8 minutes later the douche gets a SS grade


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2012)

Wow.
wowowwowwhoaaa.
WOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 17, 2012)

**


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 17, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Wow.
> wowowwowwhoaaa.
> WOOOOWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW.



MUST....EXERCISE....MORE FAKE.....*ENTHUSIASM*.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 17, 2012)

Gawd, putting aside the casual gameplay for your grandma, how I'm tired of seeing that skinny ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Donte in these demos alone. The idea of seeing that for 6 hours straight is just ludicrous.
His tasteless design annoys me to no end, with those fucking tight pants, thin arms and legs and emo level "musculature". He looks like a fucking insect.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Gawd, putting aside the casual gameplay for your grandma, how I'm tired of seeing that skinny ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Donte in these demos alone. The idea of seeing that for 6 hours straight is just ludicrous.
> His tasteless design annoys me to no end, with those fucking tight pants, thin arms and legs and emo level "musculature". He looks like a fucking insect.



He has no presence along with being a prick perfect really.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 17, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Gawd, putting aside the casual gameplay for your grandma, how I'm tired of seeing that skinny ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) Donte in these demos alone. The idea of seeing that for 6 hours straight is just ludicrous.
> His tasteless design annoys me to no end, with those fucking tight pants, thin arms and legs and emo level "musculature". He looks like a fucking insect.



JRPG characters look more buff than him.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 17, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ze7Mgnz0dO4&feature=relmfu[/YOUTUBE]

I love how even Capcom employes are acknowledging the angry fans in the video descriptions.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Nov 17, 2012)

CapcomEuro said:
			
		

> Hey there DmC fans (and you too angry mob)


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2012)

That video is worse than the last one just for the introduction of who does Virgin.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2012)

I think I lost a few thousand brian cells from that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2012)

If they wanted a good soundtrack they should have hired daftpunk, but I imagine they wouldn't want to dirty themselves with this game.
Nor I them.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 17, 2012)

Hahahaha, it's like they're fucking 5 years old.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 17, 2012)

I hate his coat. A lot. Not in color but design. It's ugly.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Hahahaha, it's like they're fucking 5 years old.




My response.
And.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2012)

I wouldn't hate this as nearly as much if they weren't such dicks, but then again if they weren't this game wouldn't exist.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 17, 2012)

So many of those videos, barely managing to thumb down them all.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 17, 2012)

Cubey said:


> shit his devil trigger doesn't even do shit
> 
> it changes his appearance and freezes enemies in the air. HOW IS THAT A DEVIL TRIGGER
> 
> ...


I had a discussion with DmC supporter about the "Devil trigger" of DmC, and please do take notice of the " " character, indicating i don't find it a real Devil trigger.

I argumented that what made a Devil trigger a Devil trigger is the Devil transformation, and proceeed and said "That is not a Devil trigger". That is a "Dante Trigger". 

They were stubborn and couldn't acknowledge they were wrong. They argumented for that what made a Devil trigger DEVILISH is the boost and not the transformation.

I then argumented back and said then you can call it for Anger Trigger , or Rage Trigger or Cut them Up Trigger. Because it doesn't have a special thing that makes it Devil Trigger.



Nowdays it SEEMS to have a bit more "Devilish" qualities. But before it had, it was just simply white hair and red jacket transformation and the world going black and white.

That all shows how reluctant DmC supporters can be in acknowledging "Hey this isn't a Devil trigger, this is bad!".  They will bash someone who points out that the game has a bad thing. Which is ironic because they are complaining about anti-DmC people...


@ DmC haters:
You guys crack me up with certain  youtube comments. Comments like "Get your pitchforkes!"  


So funny. I also enjoyed Shakespearian comments.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2012)

"SHEZ HAD A RELLY ROUGH LIFE. SHE JUST CAND CATCH A BREAK. UNTIL DONTE THE DOMON SLOMMER COMEZ ALONG AND KIKS HER LIFE UP 20 NOTCHES STRAIGHT TO KRAZY!"


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 17, 2012)

^ that's one of the many funny comments i was talking about 

@ Kat  - female character in DmC reboot:
Ninja theory did their motion capture at a studio where avatar and TinTin work was done as well.

Is it me or does Kat look awfully similar Avatar's female character:


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 17, 2012)

What mocap, all I see is crappy hand done animation.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> What mocap, all I see is crappy hand done animation.



[YOUTUBE]aL9wsEFohTw[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 17, 2012)

What... LA noire has to do with anything


----------



## PoinT_BlanK (Nov 17, 2012)

Not Sure said:


> To be honest, the Half demon/human idea was a bit more cliched than half angel/demon.



lol. no.

hybrid's are almost always cliche but angel/demon is the most used/rinsed out of them all.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 17, 2012)

How about if Donte was half fuck and half you. A much better game right there.


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 17, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> The idea with half x and half y is to make the character be special in a way.
> That is be related to vampires, werewolfs, demons, etc
> 
> When your making a character half angel and half demon, then your going above that. Because a mere human is no special - there are tons humans in real life and in fictional stories/worlds.
> ...



Because the entire idea of nonhuman hybrids has been used far less than human hybrids. There has been at least two video games that has used the idea of Half Angel and Half Demon Nephilims (this game and Darksiders), and in with other media in consideration, maybe four times at the most.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 17, 2012)

Not Sure said:


> Because the entire idea of nonhuman hybrids has been used far less than human hybrids. There has been at least two video games that has used the idea of Half Angel and Half Demon Nephilims (this game and Darksiders), and in with other media in consideration, maybe four times at the most.


We're talking all mediums.

Can you elaborate on the gaming part in full depth? Listing all games that has half angel and demon, and human hybrids.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 17, 2012)

Not Sure said:


> Because the entire idea of nonhuman hybrids has been used far less than human hybrids. There has been at least two video games that has used the idea of Half Angel and Half Demon Nephilims (this game and Darksiders), and in with other media in consideration, maybe four times at the most.


I refer you to my previous Nope.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2012)

I know a like two half demons half humans protagonists.
Laharl and Dante.
I guess Vergil too as an antagonist?


----------



## Not Sure (Nov 17, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> We're talking all mediums.
> 
> Can you elaborate on the gaming part in full depth? Listing all games that has half angel and demon, and human hybrids.



Video Games
Angel/Demon:
1. Darksiders series
2. DmC

Human/Demon:
1. Shin Megami Tensei series
2. Devil May Cry series
3. Disgaea series
4. Arcana Heart
5. Brutal Legend
6. Onimusha series (most prominent in 2)
7. Magical Diary
8. Heroes of Might and Magic series


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 17, 2012)

Demifiend is a special case.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 17, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> How about if Donte was half fuck and half you. A much better game right there.



Dante? I thought his name was fuck you?


----------



## Vergil642 (Nov 18, 2012)

Not Sure said:


> Video Games
> Angel/Demon:
> 1. Darksiders series
> 2. DmC
> ...



Little Nicky is half angel/demon 

You do agree that half angel/demon reeks of special snowflake syndrome far more than half demon though right?

It certainly seems to be the case in DmC as Fuck You and his brother still get talked about as having humanity despite not having any actual connection to normal people beyond vaguely being raised in human society.

Also am I the only one who is mad as fuck they're doing a mini-story on Vergil's fall? That they're saying it's a retelling before we're actually told how it happened, rubbing salt in the wound, and making it day 1 DLC to boot?

Fuck these guys. My hatred had cooled to an apathetic simmer but now my jimmies are rustled a thousand times over.


----------



## slickcat (Nov 18, 2012)

I want to see peoples impressions once they ve played the demo. Since they feel playing that demo will magically brainwash opinions. I ll be here. Lets see how those who spend everyday on this thread bashing it feel about it in depth.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 18, 2012)

Vergil642 said:


> Little Nicky is half angel/demon
> 
> You do agree that half angel/demon reeks of special snowflake syndrome far more than half demon though right?
> 
> ...



I am.  Vergil was my main out of the three play styles (the others being Dante and Nero) and to see them pretty much giving him the same move sets the only difference I can see is the horrendous outfit. I hate how he looks in this game they should have given original Vergil his own story in dmc3 se! But noooo


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 18, 2012)

slickcat said:


> I want to see peoples impressions once they ve played the demo. Since they feel playing that demo will magically brainwash opinions. I ll be here. Lets see how those who spend everyday on this thread bashing it feel about it in depth.


I can tell you right away that demo won't change a thing. This game is unbearable trash ways before any gameplay comes in mind.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 18, 2012)

Like I said, once people get their hands on the game, it's gonna be even more so done on it.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 18, 2012)

Donte capcom's new mascot.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 18, 2012)

Well I do find the environment unique.....but it's not devil may cry.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 18, 2012)

Let me clarify to all DmC supporters reading this thread. It's not the game i am against as a DmC hater. I think the game has good potential.

But if you compare DmC for example with DMC history you will see that DmC is not successful because of itself. It's not sucessful because Ninja theory created the gameplay.
It's successful because a company that's good at Motion capture and art (Ninja theory) has with HELP FROM CAPCOM produced DMC gameplay (10 years of gameplay) on Unreal Engine.

So compare DmC gameplay to DMC games - it's PRETTY MUCH the same stuff but with new skin.

And anyone saying "Judge it by itself" are people who want DmC to overwrite DMC's character and story. Let me clarify that as well. These DmC supporters like Ninja theory's version of Dante, and they may be Ninja theory fans also. And they want this version of Dante overwrite the real Dante by making him forgotten.

Because let's be realistic here, DmC gameplay doesn't seem to be anything groundbreaking. It doesn't have Turbomode, it doesn't have the option to have a hard lock and it's on 30 fps.


Going back to my main point: I don't mind the game itself.
I mind what it stands for. That is overwritting real Dante.
I mind the arrogant, ignorant and disrespectful Tameem Antoniades.
I mind the greedy Capcom.
I mind the DmC supporters that call me and others fanboys or haters when they themself keep hating on us DmC haters. Instead of discussing only the game they look forward to they have discussions about "How it will be great to shut up naysayers".

DmC supporters and gaming sites use the "white hair" argument to constantly mock DMC fans, not understanding why we are angry. And many DmC supporters also use the argument "Your not used to change". Both of these arguments are completely false in my own case and bullshit to the biggest extent.
I am so tolerant of change that i would rather see a spiritual successor to DMC games that has it's own character and story made by Ninja theory. A character and story made by Ninja theory that's not Dante or any other characters i know from DMC.
That's how tolerant i am of change.
Yet i am labeled "white hair fanboy" or someone who doesn't like change. Which is funny because how can i be a fanboy of Dante (real Dante) if i can accept a character made by Ninja theory that will be in a spiritual successor to a DMC game?
It's simple: i respect characters and think they shouldn't be rebooted or "made versions" of . From where i stand - that's the worst creative crime someone can do.


If the game is good or not, i won't be buying it.
From day 1, i said this.
Until last day - i will stand by this.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 18, 2012)

The Environment are the only thing that you can say good about the game but I think its alight but not amazing.  

I actually played the demo a couple weeks back and I have to say that everything that I expected was well....expected.

The game feels like a generic Hack n Slash and not Devil May Cry. I can get into more detail but its shit you guys already know about the game.

I despise any people who claim they are Devil May Cry fans and buy this game


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 18, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> Let me clarify to all DmC supporters reading this thread. It's not the game i am against as a DmC hater. I think the game has good potential.
> 
> But if you compare DmC for example with DMC history you will see that DmC is not successful because of itself. It's not sucessful because Ninja theory created the gameplay.
> It's successful because a company that's good at Motion capture and art (Ninja theory) has with HELP FROM CAPCOM produced DMC gameplay (10 years of gameplay) on Unreal Engine.
> ...



This. So much of this.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 18, 2012)

I agree with all that you said except for this game has good potential.

It does but it just cant call it Devil May Cry


----------



## DedValve (Nov 18, 2012)

So is the demo out? Is it as glorious as the game?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 18, 2012)

I'll never not buy a game out of principle. The day that happens is the day I'll stop playing games. That's why i'm still capable of saying very good things about Capcom's games.

I'm simply not buying DmC because it's a subpar game painted with a pointless reinterpretation of the franchise. I simply don't like what they're doing with it, period.


----------



## Sol_Blackguy (Nov 18, 2012)

DedValve said:


> So is the demo out? Is it as glorious as the game?



idk if its out but I tried the game at a PS event


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 18, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> I'll never not buy a game out of principle. The day that happens is the day I'll stop playing games. That's why i'm still capable of saying very good things about Capcom's games.
> 
> I'm simply not buying DmC because it's a subpar game painted with a pointless reinterpretation of the franchise. I simply don't like what they're doing with it, period.


Well i am not buying DmC just because of principle:
1. Principle
2. They fucked Dante over
3. It's recycle of V for Vendetta, They live and DMC story mixed into one
4. I have low expectations for teh gameplay.


Also look at this, example of how they fucked over Dante for this reboot version:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9pgFC500MvM&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]


In TGS 2010 trailer Ninja theory's Dante was "angry and angsty" and loved to smoke. In Newest cutscenes they make gimmick real Dante more and more.

Capcom said "We don't want Dante".

I then say: If you didn't want Dante why are you making this poser gimmick him all the time? With hand motion, way he holds the sword, way he talks, his hair etc.

My conclusion is:
They didn't only tell Dante to fuck off, but they also insulted the character by making the thing they made replace him to gimmick him. The same Dante that Tameem Antoniades cofounder of Ninja theory called "Not cool" and "would get laughed out in a bar".


I like Dante, and to be honest i ain't going to say "Yeaaah!!!" for a fucken ugly piece of shit VERSION character (made by an arsehole's company that doesn't even respect Real dante) that gimmicks Dante.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 18, 2012)

I wouldn't buy this game in any way. It's western. Ew.
First they ruined Castlevania, now it's DMC station.

The only reason I'm even bothering with this is cause they thought *it's okay* to ruin DMC. Oh no you didn't.


----------



## slickcat (Nov 18, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> Let me clarify to all DmC supporters reading this thread. It's not the game i am against as a DmC hater. I think the game has good potential.
> 
> But if you compare DmC for example with DMC history you will see that DmC is not successful because of itself. It's not sucessful because Ninja theory created the gameplay.
> It's successful because a company that's good at Motion capture and art (Ninja theory) has with HELP FROM CAPCOM produced DMC gameplay (10 years of gameplay) on Unreal Engine.
> ...



You are doing what a diehard fan should do. NOT BUY THE GAME. I am an NG diehard so I know the feeling but in a different sense. With DMC I might have played all the games but DMC1 was my favorite because of the enemies tenacity,so for me challenge is important(but in the NG sense) more so than DMC style enemies save bosses*. 

Onto the crux of the matter, I believe everyone is entitled to their opinions of the game. and may the best team win. The milk has been spilled, fans have protested all we can do is wait and see what happens. 

As for my opinion towards this game, I 've always been neutral. I live off new animations in games, martial art ones of course( exaggerated preferably). So me considering this game isn't far fetched,but from what I have seen theres nothing new in it. So I m not like the DMC fans who dislike its change, but to me theres no new content and only backpedaling of a fast paced combat series. And so I have decided not to even buy it.

In the end people who like this and those who dislike it have made up their minds. All thats left is for the demo impressions from all parties to sum this up.I will not touch this demo,because just from watching the videos I already can see how backward it is.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 18, 2012)

slickcat said:


> You are doing what a diehard fan should do. NOT BUY THE GAME. I am an NG diehard so I know the feeling but in a different sense. With DMC I might have played all the games but DMC1 was my favorite because of the enemies tenacity,so for me challenge is important(but in the NG sense) more so than DMC style enemies save bosses*.
> 
> Onto the crux of the matter, I believe everyone is entitled to their opinions of the game. and may the best team win. The milk has been spilled, fans have protested all we can do is wait and see what happens.
> 
> ...


I am going to try out the demo. You should too. But like you and i have said, DmC is just a DMC type of game with better graphics.

And that's why people like it so much.
And DmC may be successful, but i bet it will go down a dead end eventually. I asked my little brother and a friend "What is so good by AC?", they said - the story. I find the game challenges pretty boring and bland.

It's amazing platform game though, but ever new AC game - it's pretty much the same gameplay.

And i believe Capcom will milk DmC with it's new audience. Creating same gameplay with new skins. Similar like Call of Duty.

They milked DMC 1 with DMC 2 (generic story and same old and worse gameplay).
They milked DMC 3 with DMC 4 (generic story and same old gameplay).


----------



## DedValve (Nov 18, 2012)

Out of principle or not I have nothing good to say about Capcom because they are genuinely a terrible company that doesn't deserve the massive fan worship they get.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 18, 2012)

Yeah Capcom has become a milking company.

Everything good they produce they start to milk it.

Milking: again lazy same old gameplay with new skin.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 18, 2012)

I will buy this game and will laugh at you people. And I will offer my virgin anus to Tameem and let myself get fucked over.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 18, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> Yeah Capcom has become a milking company.
> 
> Everything good they produce they start to milk it.
> 
> Milking: again lazy same old gameplay with new skin.



Except this time their not milking the cow. Their taking one of their top franchises and outsourcing it to a turd and trying new terrible gameplay that way they can appeal to westerners THEN they copy/paste that gameplay milking the cow. 

I am eagerly anticipating Dead Rising 2: 4 Off the Chain ballz on hype with a new main protagonist Chris and Leon and what THEY would do during the events of DR2.


----------



## slickcat (Nov 18, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> I am going to try out the demo. You should too. But like you and i have said, DmC is just a DMC type of game with better graphics.
> 
> And that's why people like it so much.
> And DmC may be successful, but i bet it will go down a dead end eventually. I asked my little brother and a friend "What is so good by AC?", they said - the story. I find the game challenges pretty boring and bland.
> ...


 I totally agree, we have the same opinion on AC, not so long ago i bought a used copy of brotherhood, didnt play past 5hrs and I returned it. Game is just too boring for me. I need fast pace combat, speedy reaction time type games. I m a pure NG vet so I feel my reflexes with these type of games is above subpar, then again AC to me I can admire from a distance, parkour is too slow and I have prototype 1 for parkouring.

Also I feel the revealing of a possible DMC5 is a marketing ploy to get people to accept this game for what it is just to stall them for a proper release. If this game ends up successful DMC5 wont be made. So the whole DMC5 stuff I m not buying that


----------



## DedValve (Nov 18, 2012)

People need to learn the definition of milking the cow /facepalm


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 18, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> Yeah Capcom has become a milking company.
> 
> Everything good they produce they start to milk it.
> 
> Milking: again lazy same old gameplay with new skin.



They still make plenty of original IPs despite doing the run of the mill milking that every big company nowadays does when they make a hit game. Dragon's Dogma was one of the best games this year.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 18, 2012)

I doubt the demo will change people's minds. This reboot isn't something I asked for, and game itself has shown nothing past mediocre at best.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 18, 2012)

If you think Capcom is planning a DMC 5 game - THINK AGAIN.

First i want to clarify what is general EXPECTED with reboots. People expect that the original character is changed and the story as well. So when people say "It's a reboot", they accept that THINGS CAN be different. That includes and is not limited to the characters. Personally i don't accept reboots, i can tolerate them though. But if i were to accept reboots, i would say "Reboots is when a original game's character and story is changed but the gameplay is retainted".

Despite this fact, that reboots brings changed character, Tameem Antoniades bashed original Dante calling him uncool and a laughable character. 

Why would you need to defend the version of Dante your company has made? DmC is a reboot, it's EXPECTED to have changed character. 
Unless...your trying to say "This is the future Dante, the original one is out of the game".

Alex Jones Pr Manager elaborates that they hoped to make a DmC 2 (sequal to the reboot):


Capcom's Quote about possibility of a DMC 5 (not DmC):
"Just because a door is opened doesn't mean another one is closed".
References to DmC and DMC where DmC reboot is the door being opened and DMC COULD be the door that's closed.





Early DmC interview:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1c7Y1YbhYak[/YOUTUBE]
Everything in this interview says "The reboot is here to stay and is supposed to be the "updated" DMC".
Tameem Antoniades speaks of "How Dante becomes the guy he becomes".
Tameem speaks of the reboot Dante as he's prequal version of real Dante. I mean how can we know what DmC Dante will become unless he's refering to that DmC Dante will become like DMC Dante.
Nowhere in this interview do they express "This is a reboot character that follows has his own game and story". They portray DmC Dante as the successor of real Dante (DMC Dante).


Look at the thumbnail of this video, looks familiar?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VInipGOi7YM[/YOUTUBE]



Why does reboot Dante have white hair and red jacket if we can expect a DMC game where the real Dante returns?

If DmC Dante is a reboot character that will coexist along with original/real Dante, why is Capcom making DmC Dante look more and more like real Dante?


Why is DmC Dante in Playstation Allstar instead of Real Dante? Obvious answer is because they are marketing DmC reboot by having the reboot Dante in the game. BUT WHY ARE THEY DOING THAT?
Simple: They are investing in DmC reboot.
And DMC Dante (real Dante) is no longer important for them. He is now a "forgotten character", and his only appaearance nowdays in a new game is in Project X Zone (a small kinda game not many people pay attention to).

Why did DmC Dante (Ninja theory's version of Dante) smoke and looked very angry and angsty in TGS 2010 trailer only to "quit" smoking and become more "Dante" (as in act more like real DAnte)? Why did they do that? Why did they decide "Let's not make him smoke". BECAUSE Fans complained. 
But why did they listen to fans and change the character if real Dante would be back in a DMC game? What does it matter if DmC Dante smokes and is a new version of Dante if real Dante will be back in a DMC game?




DmC Dante gimmicking real Dante with hand motion

*Spoiler*: __ 




1:04 the gimmick
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dEaFkZrr134[/YOUTUBE]


6:13 the real thing:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuoUfyMUQTc[/YOUTUBE]




DmC Dante gimmicking real Dante again:

*Spoiler*: __ 




4:00 The gimmick
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otvGxH4eH3g[/YOUTUBE]

0:36 The real thing 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J-ieRmmwxY8[/YOUTUBE]





Seriously guys there won't be any DMC game for a LONG time (if they ever decide to make one). The possibility of one being created depends on DmC's success. If it succeeds  - DMC game will be made in a distant future or never atall.
If DmC reboot fails chances of DMC game is better but not 100%fact.



A final question: Why is it that everything in DmC is from DMC?
"Your Vergil"
"My Name is Dante"
"Rebellion"
"Ebony and Ivory My guns?"

or "Mundus"

or Sparda.



Simple: they have no intentions to release a DMC game. They have invested in DmC.



You don't have to read someone's mind. You don't have to read one of Capcom bosses' mind to say "Hey they have no intentions of making DMC game in a long time!".

Actions speak louder than words. 
They haven't announced they will make a DMC game within next year even though DmC reboot project is offically over (january 15th). But they have HINTEd at a DmC (reboot) sequal. And any "hints" of  a DMC sequal (a sequal to original serie) is very vague hint, because they say "DMC sequal is coming!" - DmC or DMC - which one are you talking about?

They have no plans to make a DMC game.
If they ever do it, it will either be a year after DmC's failure to sell or many years later.
If DmC succeeds - chances of a DMC game is null.


There is a reason why the term "sheep" has been made. It's because when a company, a greedy corporate company who rebooted DMC in first place for better money . They wanted to sell 5M DMC games so they rebooted DMC.

When a company like that tells you "Just because a door has been opened doesn't mean another one is closed", refering to DmC reboot and DMC serie, AND you accept that and eat it up and say "Hey they will release a DMC game  I am happy now!".
THAT makes you a sheep.

Another term is called "Puppet".
Infact we all may be puppets to Capcom. Wanna know why? They seem to be using the hate, and so called "death threats" (again take notice of "" = meaning death threats doesn't exist) and other way to get FREE ADVERTISEMENT for their game.

I have seen so many articles about "Capcom convinced fans"
"Capcom silenced the haters"
"Capcom: We understand why u got angry but we convinced u!"
All of these articles that are patronizing or painting a false image of the situation of DmC controversy fuels hate.
Hate fuels advertisement.
So i suspect it may be part of Capcom's plan to ride the hate wave for free PR, and that would make us all who are hating on the game for puppets. Because we're helping them.

And a final question: If Capcom says "We will start working on DMC 5" in 6 months, wouldn't you put your guards down and say "I will try DmC reboot anyway since i will get a DMC 5 "?
I personally wouldn't try DmC anyway, but my point is, wouldn't alot of people put their guards down and try DmC reboot since they have been told a DMC 5 will come out?
Answer is yes dont you think?



PLEASE DONT BE NAIVE: DMC 5 game is pretty non exisistant.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 18, 2012)

tl;dr

All they did with this is gave it to a western developer cause Inafune had a giant boner on everything western and thought it's gonna sell much better. The second it wouldn't Capcom will wash away their hands and it's DMC5 station, put on your seat belts, choo, choo.

PLEASE STOP OVER-EXAMINE THINGS AND WRITE HUGE TL;DRS ABOUT THINGS YOU DON'T FULLY UNDERSTAND.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 18, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> tl;dr
> 
> All they did with this is gave it to a western developer cause Inafune had a giant boner on everything western and thought it's gonna sell much better. The second it wouldn't Capcom will wash away their hands and it's DMC5 station, put on your seat belts, choo, choo.
> 
> PLEASE STOP OVER-EXAMINE THINGS AND WRITE HUGE TL;DRS ABOUT THINGS YOU DON'T FULLY UNDERSTAND.



I am not over examining things. I am telling the truth.
I said if DmC succeeds chances of a DMC game is null.
If DmC fails chances of a DMC game is higher but not guranteed.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 18, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> I am not over examining things. I am telling the truth.



Oh yes, you obviously are. For all that giant wall of text, Capcom already said that they want to make Devil May Cry 5.



I could take you more seriously if you just posted the rest of your last post instead of dissecting quotes and shitty interviews in a wall of text that can be completely nullified by how much DmC sells.

It all comes down to how much it sells. It's as simple as that. That's all you need to say.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 18, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Oh yes, you obviously are. For all that giant wall of text, Capcom already said that they want to make Devil May Cry 5.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


With all respect where does it say in Capcom's statements in that particular article that they want a DMC 5 other than the article writer formulating the title "Capcom wants Resident Evil 7, Devil May Cry 5, Lost Planet 4 by 2015".

The only proof i see in that article of a DMC 5 is the title, and that's just a title made by the person who wrote the article.

In Capcom's statement they are talking only about DmC sequals no DMC.

Perhaps i have missed it, but it doesnt look like that.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 18, 2012)

I couldn't keep up, sorry whitewolf. You said dmc Too many times


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 18, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> I couldn't keep up, sorry whitewolf. You said dmc Too many times


That's ok 

Short: There has not been announced any DMC game by Capcom, they are investing in DmC the reboot. If it sells alot of units Capcom's chance of making a DMC game will be null.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 18, 2012)

I'll believe a DMC5 when I see a trailer for it.

Personally, I believe there's more chances for a DmC sequel over a DMC sequel, with Capcom being the way it is now.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 19, 2012)

Got up to fighting Beowulf in DMC3HD. He's still a prick. Fucking feathers.


----------



## scerpers (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 19, 2012)

Comic Book Guy said:


> I'll believe a DMC5 when I see a trailer for it.
> 
> Personally, I believe there's more chances for a DmC sequel over a DMC sequel, with Capcom being the way it is now.


I agree. I believe a DMC 5 will come when we see an announcement or trailer.
None of that has happened.  I highly doubt it will even happen in the upcoming 2 years from now.

The link Deathbringer provided "where it's confirmed DMC 5 will come" is just a article where the person writing the article mentioned "DMC 5".

Capcom's statement talks about how they want to create big title games every two and half years. And that they want to do this for DmC Devil May Cry (reboot) but since they are outsourcing the reboot, it will take 5 years in beginning and they aim to minimize it to their goal (2.5 years).

As i said, the only "DMC 5" in that article is the title and that's made by the author. Infact the author gets it wrong.

If you consider DmC the reboot for DMC 5, then DmC 2 (a sequal to reboot) would be DMC 6.

Again nowhere in the article does Capcom speak of a DMC sequal (not the reboot). Only of DmC sequal (reboot).



And my wall of text is  me elaborating how i come to the conclusion of why we can forget DMC and that DmC is "in" now.
Annoying, but necessary...


----------



## Vergil642 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey you guys remember all that change we had in the series before?

DMC2 - new, mature Dante. Sucked ass, but had potential in certain new gameplay features.
DMC3 - on the fly weapon switching and amped up jump cancelling. THE HOLY FUCKING GRAIL WAS FOUND. This shit wouldn't be surpassed for years.
DMC4 - Exceed system, Nero's Devil Bringer and on the fly style switching. The first two have potential and were decent enough but MY FUCKING DICK THEY ACTUALLY IMPROVED THE HOLY FUCKING GRAIL.
DmC - soft lock on, less weapons, new world, reimagined everything, heavy and light styles of combat. The only interesting/good thing about this is the cool backgrounds, literally everything else is a downgrade on the past games.

DMC fans aren't averse to change. It's brought about some of the best shit in the DMC games. With 3 and 4 the gameplay was massively improved, 3 revolutionised the genre in a way not seen since DMC1 defined it. DmC simply doesn't bring anything good to the table and outright replaces, as in, removes, the awesome old stuff.

The fucker barely even has jump cancelling.


----------



## God (Nov 19, 2012)

I believe "style over substance" sums everything itt up quite nicely.
DmC refocused DMC with an emphasis on an edgier Dante, a more dramatic character (angel/demon), darker world (fight the power, evil city) but dropped the actual playability of the game in its favor.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 19, 2012)

Cubey said:


> I believe "style over substance" sums everything itt up quite nicely.
> DmC refocused DMC with an emphasis on an edgier Dante, a more dramatic character (angel/demon), darker world (fight the power, evil city) but dropped the actual playability of the game in its favor.





DMC 1 - darkest and most scary game of all of DMC. 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qy9wtMx8Zsw&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]
8:32


----------



## God (Nov 19, 2012)

not darker in those terms, i mean the "edgy darkness" that goes with political and societal rebellion.
cuz dantes, you know, dark and edgy now


----------



## Gino (Nov 19, 2012)

DMC1 Dante is best dante.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 19, 2012)

Uncle Dante is the best Dante.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 19, 2012)

Gino said:


> DMC1 Dante is best dante.


When comparing DMC 1 Dante to all other Dante's:

DMC 2 : Silent and weird twofaced kinda Dante. Let's flip a coin.
This is not Dante because Dante in DMC 1 was still cheerful even though he was alone. 

DMC 3: More consistent Dante than DMC 2 and 4. He jokes and plays around a bit to much but is like DMc 1 Dante. Though i'd say he was emulating DMC 1 Dante instead of being him.

DMC 4: Just a poor Dante that was rushed. The first design of Dante for DMC 4 was way different than the one that was used. And first design of Dante for DMC 4 was a young looking Dante with a face that didn't resemble Dante at all. The fact DMC 4 story was lame and Nero came ALL OF SUDDEN into the picture is a clear indication that DMC 4 was rushed because of changes made to intial character design and story approach. 


Overall DMC 1 Dante was best. Whoever drew Dante in Project X Zone has done a good job:


He wasn't a terrific character in general but he had greatest potential to become one amazing character. That potential - Capcom ruined it.


DMC 1 Dante: Funny, serious, caring etc.


Pretty much every serious story related scenes of DMC is from DMC 1.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> When comparing DMC 1 Dante to all other Dante's:
> 
> DMC 2 : Silent and weird twofaced kinda Dante. Let's flip a coin.
> This is not Dante because Dante in DMC 1 was still cheerful even though he was alone.
> ...


Order of DMC games is 3,1,4,2 I believe.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 19, 2012)

i like to think dante lost everything (trish, lady, nero, etc.) before the events of dmc2. but i doubt they thought that deep into it.

i do like dmc2 dante's design though.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 19, 2012)

bloodplzkthxlol said:


> i like to think dante lost everything (trish, lady, nero, etc.) before the events of dmc2. but i doubt they thought that deep into it.
> 
> i do like dmc2 dante's design though.


DMC 2 Dante's design is pretty good. It's the design that is most consistent with how DMC 1 Dante looks like. 

Anyhow in DMC 1 Dante had already lost his mother and didn't know if his brother was alive or dead.

That still didn't make him go all depressed or shut himself up or go silent like he did in DMC 2.

In DMC 2 they portrayed Dante as a sucidial kinda guy. Since he drove into demon world.

That is actually intriguing. Dante in demon world but i don't think that's how Hideki Kamiya would have done.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 19, 2012)

I wonder if grimmjack is whitewolf's dupe.

The annoying over-analysis and the sense of misguided self-imposrtance is starting to ruin this thread.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2012)

What is this Rhon showing exactly?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 19, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> I wonder if grimmjack is whitewolf's dupe.
> 
> The annoying over-analysis and the sense of misguided self-imposrtance is starting to ruin this thread.


There is one thing i don't need to "overanalyze".

Yammy Rilago is dead. And he got whooped like a bitch 

And i am noone's dupe.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> I wonder if grimmjack is whitewolf's dupe.
> 
> The annoying over-analysis and the sense of misguided self-imposrtance is starting to ruin this thread.



Oh that's right lets get back on track.
[YOUTUBE]otvGxH4eH3g[/YOUTUBE]
FUCK YOU!


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 19, 2012)

maybe he went to hell to get his loved ones back?

wasnt there a manga/novel of some sorts taking place around dmc2 where dante still has his attitude? there this pic of a girl kissing his cheek and he's all like 

weird how his attitude goes from
cocky (dmc3), to serious and dramatic(dmc1), to cocky (dmc4) to back to serious but mostly an enigma (dmc2)


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 19, 2012)

There is a novel, and Vergil plays a big role in it.
I believe Hideki Kamiya supports the novel as he had a role in it.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 19, 2012)

here it is


----------



## God (Nov 19, 2012)

> That still didn't make him go all depressed or shut himself up or go silent like he did in DMC 2.
> 
> In DMC 2 they portrayed Dante as a sucidial kinda guy. Since he drove into demon world.



Dante wasn't depressed 

He still had all his attitude, he even joked around. His seriousness was meant to show a much more gothic element to his character, where he's still a badass, but it's work before play.

And seriously? Suicidal cuz he drove to hell?

Last time I checked driving into hell on a motorbike was FUCKING COOL


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 19, 2012)

Cubey said:


> Dante wasn't depressed
> 
> He still had all his attitude, he even joked around. His seriousness was meant to show a much more gothic element to his character, where he's still a badass, but it's work before play.
> 
> ...


A gothic element to his character?
Honestly DMC 2 Dante was a reboot of Dante's character without change of his looks. 

I mean when did it become his thing to flip coins?

And yeah it's bad ass him driving to hell , i just meant that it kinda seemed sucidial.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> A gothic element to his character?
> Honestly DMC 2 Dante was a reboot of Dante's character without change of his looks.
> 
> I mean when did it become his thing to flip coins?
> ...



Dante has horrible luck with betting.


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 19, 2012)

i also like the design of the majin devil trigger in dmc2. looks like sparda on steroids


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 19, 2012)

I always thought the best finale for Devil May Cry (or at least for Dante) would be him deciding to invade hell and cause enough damage to reduce its threat to the human world. After years of fighting off invasions and cleaning up his dad's messes he'd finally take the fight to them.


----------



## God (Nov 19, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]rHYst4-4UHo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]I7Y8WhHG6O0[/YOUTUBE]

DMC2 Dante was awesome


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 19, 2012)

When you show me those, yeah he's pretty cool. And i didn't say he wasn't. But i find him different than DMC 1 Dante.


----------



## God (Nov 19, 2012)

Each Dante was different. I just get sick of people saying he was emo.

He wasn't emo, I dont think any Dante has whined about his tragic life thus far.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 19, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> There is a novel, and Vergil plays a big role in it.
> I believe Hideki Kamiya supports the novel as he had a role in it.



Retconed by DMC 3.

Also, Uncle Dante (From 4) was by far the best Dante. He was a mix of the goofball Dante from the third game and the serious business Dante from the first game but without the atrocious dialogue. They tried to incorporate aspects from both games which represent different stages of his life and that gave it a sense of continuity, at least to some extent. Plus, he was just so fucking entertaining to watch.

I frankly have no idea how can someone think that "Mommy Issues" Dante from the first game is the best one, especially considering the dialogue as I said which is 2 steps behind the dialogue of the first Resident Evil. DMC 1 Dante was only cool through his actions, not his dialogue or personality which were both horrible.

DMC 2 Dante was some boring ass shit but people seem to like his character design plenty. Doesn't do it for me though. Plus, His "cool factor" was nonexistent. The coin toss thing was retarded.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 19, 2012)

DMC2 Dante was the manliest and legit looking demon badass. While DmC>DMC1>DMC3>DMC4 are gayest in order.


----------



## God (Nov 19, 2012)

Exactly! DMC2 Dante looked the part of a straight up demon slayer

As far as I'm concerned each Dante has been awesome but DMC2 Dante fit the context of his game, aka a dark, lonely, gothic, borderline post-apocalyptic world.

He had rare dialogue, but what does being a shit-talker have to do with wrecking shit?

When people discuss FFVII, Vincent Valentine doesnt always get shit on. Cuz he's a vampire and he acts the way vampires are supposed to.

As for coolness factor, see above videos.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 19, 2012)

Cubey said:


> Exactly! DMC2 Dante looked the part of a straight up demon slayer
> 
> As far as I'm concerned each Dante has been awesome but DMC2 Dante fit the context of his game, aka a dark, lonely, gothic, borderline post-apocalyptic world.
> 
> ...





Remember DMC2 Dante in DMC3. That was sweet.

Vincent isn't a vampire though


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 19, 2012)

You guys should google DMC2 box art and fap over Dante's manliness. Just look at that scary friend. :ho


----------



## bloodplzkthxlol (Nov 19, 2012)

his nose in that box art sticks out the most to me


----------



## God (Nov 19, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Remember DMC2 Dante in DMC3. That was sweet.
> 
> Vincent isn't a vampire though



WHAT. THE FUCK. EVER.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## Gino (Nov 19, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Retconed by DMC 3.
> 
> Also, Uncle Dante (From 4) was by far the best Dante. He was a mix of the goofball Dante from the third game and the serious business Dante from the first game but without the atrocious dialogue. They tried to incorporate aspects from both games which represent different stages of his life and that gave it a sense of continuity, at least to some extent. Plus, he was just so fucking entertaining to watch.
> 
> ...




DMC1 Dante was the best Dante.


----------



## God (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2012)

DMC2 Dante design wise is probably my favorite. However, his personality was so damn boring. Then again he was annoying as shit in 3, god awful lines in 1, and retarded in 4. So he never really wins any points for me. So design wise wins


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 19, 2012)

4 was my favorite simply because of how much fun Dante was having all throughout that game. Making him a big supporting character instead of the central protagonist was a great move, because it shows that when not involved personally Dante will still save the day, but he will do it with the absolute least amount of fucks given and in the most fun way possible.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 19, 2012)

This is the best Dante ever.

And how do you guys expect DMC2 Dante to be 'cool' and 'funny' when he looks that way? He's a serious guy in that game and is a legit bad ass. A funny comedian guy wouldnt fit his look in DMC2.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 19, 2012)

Best Dante


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh and dont forget he's a Diesel sponsor too.


----------



## God (Nov 19, 2012)

the only character I can find in legit DMC series to match Donte is Nero 

and even he shits all over Donte


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 19, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> This is the best Dante ever.
> 
> And how do you guys expect DMC2 Dante to be 'cool' and 'funny' when he looks that way? He's a serious guy in that game and is a legit bad ass. A funny comedian guy wouldnt fit his look in DMC2.



If I wanted yet another boring ass serious business schmuck, I'd either play God of War or Gears of War or yet another millionth game where the main character's only expression is an unending frown.

DMC 2 Dante is bland as all shit.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 19, 2012)

Nah... this just doesn't work.


----------



## God (Nov 19, 2012)

DMC1 Dante was serious too.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Nah... this just doesn't work.




*Spoiler*: __ 



*HAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHA*


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 19, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> If I wanted yet another boring ass serious business schmuck, I'd either play God of War or Gears of War or yet another millionth game where the main character's only expression is an unending frown.
> 
> DMC 2 Dante is bland as all shit.



So you're trying to say is that you like DmC because Donte smiles and tries to be funny? Okay.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 19, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> So you're trying to say is that you like DmC because Donte smiles and tries to be funny? Okay.



The key word here is "tries".

Which Donte fails completely. At being cool or entertaining. Not that you needed me to explain that. There's so many straws you can grasp.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 19, 2012)

But you still love him right. :ho


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 19, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> But you still love him right. :ho



Read the thread, there's your answer.


----------



## God (Nov 19, 2012)

that literally makes no sense
take the character for his place in the game.
you're beef isn't with DMC2 Dante, it's with DMC2.
which just ends up being your own issue


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 19, 2012)

My beef is with the entire game, actually. There's pretty much nothing good in that game.

...

Okay, playing with Trish was pretty cool. Everything else is piss poor.


----------



## God (Nov 19, 2012)

Disagree, it introduced the Rebellion. It introduced a central Devil Trigger, unlike DMC 1.

Also, no one can claim the DMC series isn't diverse. It's got it's badass, fast-paced modern moments (4, 3) but also dark, creepy, shit like 2.

And I swear to God if Dante was annoying fucker in each of the 4 games, I probably would only like him half as much as I do.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> My beef is with the entire game, actually. There's pretty much nothing good in that game.
> 
> ...
> 
> Okay, playing with Trish was pretty cool. Everything else is piss poor.



I actually agree with this 100%


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 19, 2012)

Whats so cool about smiling and saying lame ass jokes anyway? 

Itachi smiled once in the manga yet he's the coolest character in the series..


----------



## God (Nov 19, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> Whats so cool about smiling and saying lame ass jokes anyway?
> 
> *Itachi smiled once in the manga yet he's the coolest character in the series.. *



FUCK NO

AW LAWD NO

ALL OF YOU ARE PSYCHOS


----------



## slickcat (Nov 19, 2012)

subjective subject. In terms of character I like silent protagonists. So I like that Dante in DMC2 only open his mouth when he had to. In terms of design DMC4 dante. He has a stubble. all this bishi nonsense and japanese depictions of real men being beardless is beyond me.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 19, 2012)

Cubey said:


> FUCK NO
> 
> AW LAWD NO
> 
> ALL OF YOU ARE PSYCHOS



HAHAHAHAHA I FUCKING LOL'ED 

ITACHI IS ACTUALLY THE COOLEST CHARACTER IN ALL SHONEN MANGA WHAT ARE YOU MAD ABOUT? 

Itachi never smiles but when he does, fangirls cry, a russian kid killed himself, and fanboys rejoice for a once in a liftime moment.


----------



## God (Nov 19, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> HAHAHAHAHA I FUCKING LOL'ED
> 
> ITACHI IS ACTUALLY THE COOLEST CHARACTER IN ALL SHONEN MANGA WHAT ARE YOU MAD ABOUT?
> 
> Itachi never smiles but when he does, fangirls cry, a russian kid killed himself, and fanboys rejoice for a once in a liftime moment.



something tells me you dont mean that


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 19, 2012)

Im serious bro.


----------



## God (Nov 19, 2012)

i give    up


----------



## Gino (Nov 19, 2012)

Itachi is a shitty character period but then again that goes for 99% of all Uchiha's.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 19, 2012)

This thread is going places. What was the main topic again?


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 19, 2012)

> Itachi is a shitty character period but then again that goes for 99% of all Uchiha's.



U JUST HATIN ON THE MAN THAT MADE YOU CRY WHEN HE DIED. 



> i give up



just as planned. :ho


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 19, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> U JUST HATIN ON THE MAN THAT MADE YOU CRY WHEN HE DIED.
> 
> 
> 
> just as planned. :ho



I laughed for 3 minutes when he died


----------



## Gino (Nov 19, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> U JUST HATIN ON THE MAN THAT MADE YOU CRY WHEN HE DIED.




He should have took Sasuke with him true story


----------



## DedValve (Nov 19, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> This thread is going places. What was the main topic again?



dorito tacos. Because now they make tacos.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 19, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I laughed for 3 minutes when he died



Im sure you're not the only one... 



Gino said:


> He should have took Sasuke with him true story



But Sasuke has plot chakra he cant die.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 19, 2012)




----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 19, 2012)

DEMOTIVATION.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 19, 2012)

*TO THE OBD*



But seriously, it's irrelevant which Dante is better. The important part is that any Dante is better than piece of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) shit Donte.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 19, 2012)

^ Its Tameem now not Donte. And its canon.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 19, 2012)

> DmC is a subversive game in many ways. It’s a Devil May Cry game that doesn’t look like a Devil May Cry game, *a hardcore action game* with elements of *cultural satire* and comedy and even *human tragedy* mixed in. Ninja Theory has had a lot to prove with DmC, but at this late stage the *game oozes confidence*.



Oh IGN


----------



## DedValve (Nov 19, 2012)

Guys you need to stop getting off topic or Imma start reporting sum bitches. Now get back to stroking Tameems cock on how he's an intelligent, innovative, creative, unmatched developer who saved us all from the tyranny of another corny, cheesy, over the top action game!


----------



## God (Nov 19, 2012)

more like the game oozes shit oozing shit
amirite?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 19, 2012)

DmC is a hardcore action game made me laugh to tears. They don't even try to appear not bought out. Like yeah, whatever, best game ever, super hardcore bro, bla, bla, bla. Now where's my paycheck.


----------



## God (Nov 19, 2012)

probably using their specially-gift-wrapped-by-Tameem-pre-releases as coasters and shit


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 19, 2012)

Tammem is a Kanye West of gaming. The genius voice of a generation.


----------



## The World (Nov 19, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Tammem is a Kanye West of gaming. The genius voice of a generation.



Older Kanye was good

Now he lost his mind and decided to make alot of gay shit with that big lip baastad Jay-Z

He should of stay retired after Blueprint


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 19, 2012)

Uncle Dante sings a a serenade about fucking women senseless by the sound of Spanish flamenco.

Literally.

Uncle Dante is best Dante.


----------



## The World (Nov 19, 2012)

Uncle Dante's smooth criminal style bitchslaps Donte's edginess and shoots a red pike through where his chain smoking, meth'd out, dick gargling mouth use to be.

While impregnating every man woman and demon in the world.


----------



## DedValve (Nov 19, 2012)

It is said that uncle Dante can finish a woman with only his eyes. IT IS TRUE.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 19, 2012)

Speaking of Uncle Dante, his entire scene with Agnus is likely still more Shakespearean than this entire game.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 19, 2012)

Speaking of Uncle Dante, does anyone else wish we got to use agni and rudra with Uncle Dante? I want the 3 of them commentating in character as I play. DO IT CAPCOM.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 19, 2012)

He probably still has Nevan in his closet somewhere.


----------



## Gunners (Nov 19, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> DmC is a hardcore action game made me laugh to tears. They don't even try to appear not bought out. Like yeah, whatever, best game ever, super hardcore bro, bla, bla, bla. Now where's my paycheck.



Maybe that's their intention 'If we're so over the top with the compliments people will see the humour in it'.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 19, 2012)

Tameem is Kanye West of gaming?
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vxiQ9JCKvE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Corran (Nov 19, 2012)

Are we all trying the demo? I can't wait to get my teeth in to it for that feel of 60FPS...

But seriously, I really want to play it just to see the differences. I really expect the combat to be underwhelming and easy though.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm super hyped for demo. Hope to enjoy it as much as the previews


----------



## Mist Puppet (Nov 19, 2012)

> cultural satire



Jonathan Swift must be rolling in his grave


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 20, 2012)

Sure I'm gonna play the demo, just to be thorough with bashing.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 20, 2012)

I loved Kany West when he was still a new, fresh and upcomer. But now he's just a massive douche. 

Tameem on the other hand is far from being Kanye, the guy is worse than him lol


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 20, 2012)

So anybody played it yet? I plan to afterwork, if only to justify my hating.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 20, 2012)

So the demo is out? I don't follow anything about this garbage and I don't see any headline news about it.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 20, 2012)

Saw a stream a few minutes ago.

You can't spam to triple S but you CAN reach double S.

The Slurm Queen is still the simplistic one trick pony piece of shit boss that's an insult to the series.


----------



## God (Nov 20, 2012)

demo probably wont be for mac anyways


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 20, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Saw a stream a few minutes ago.
> 
> You can't spam to triple S but you CAN reach double S.
> 
> *The Slurm Queen is still the simplistic one trick pony piece of shit boss that's an insult to the series.*



Does it still have the unskippable cutscenes in the middle of the fight?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 20, 2012)

Enjoyed the combat quite a bit. Love switching between weapons so easy. I also loved the level design, looks and feels great. Story is interesting enough too. Yup I'm excited.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm fine with bashing ignorance, but getting on someone's case simply for not hating DmC is a bit much. Nobody wants to be this kid:


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 20, 2012)

I'm also someone who plays ALOT of games. I mean I almost never stick to one game very long with the exception of maybe Halo cause of Multiplayer or something along those lines. I usually beat a game once and maybe twice. I also play just about every single hack and slash game I can get my hands on from DMC to God of War to lesser known titles like Nier and blades of time. 

SO when I pick up a new Hack and Slash I try to judge it on it's own. I don't try to compare Bayonetta to Devil May Cry or Devil May Cry to God of War. God of War to Ninja Gaiden and ect... cause each Hack and Slash I feel tries to play on it's strengths. I love each of those, atleast one or two in it's series, for certain reasons. I don't love them all cause they are similar, I love them all cause they are DIFFERENT. 

So with DmC I knew it would be different then past DMC games. I almost wanted that though. I played the previous DMC a lot, especially 1 and 3. I enjoyed them quite a bit but by 4 I was getting bored. Just like God of War 4, I'm sure it'll be fun but it looks so much like the old ones, they didn't wanna mix it up or have fun with the formula. Just stick close to it, and they know old fans will eat it up but why not try give other fans something a little new? 

I feel the new DmC is trying to give us something new. Is it good? So far I enjoyed the demo. Boss fight wasn't anything special but could just be a link weak. I usually only like half the bosses in games anyway. So we will see. DmC could come up weak in the end. Shit story, gameplay gets boring, every boss sucks, ect...But I keep a positive look on it. I like the new style, look, and feel and hope the rest of the game holds up like the demo. If not, as a reviewer, I will say it fails. But as of now I'm very positive. 

If that makes me a troll, then I'm a troll I guess hahaha


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Nov 20, 2012)

Stay on topic please.  This is about DmC.  If you like it then say why you do, if you don't then debate...reasonably.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 20, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> I'm also someone who plays ALOT of games. I mean I almost never stick to one game very long with the exception of maybe Halo cause of Multiplayer or something along those lines. I usually beat a game once and maybe twice. I also play just about every single hack and slash game I can get my hands on from DMC to God of War to lesser known titles like Nier and blades of time.
> 
> SO when I pick up a new Hack and Slash I try to judge it on it's own. I don't try to compare Bayonetta to Devil May Cry or Devil May Cry to God of War. God of War to Ninja Gaiden and ect... cause each Hack and Slash I feel tries to play on it's strengths. I love each of those, atleast one or two in it's series, for certain reasons. I don't love them all cause they are similar, I love them all cause they are DIFFERENT.
> 
> ...


I respect that "Judge a game by itself".

But considering DmC has used EVERYTHING it can from DMC.
From gameplay to character, from story to story scenes.
Literally tons of DMC stuff has been put into DmC.
Even the dam title.

After all that saying "judge it by itself" is just a huge pile of bullshit philosphy/mindset.

If they wanted us to judge the game as it's own they should have made "Devil Must Die" or "Devil Will Die" and have a new character ,new story and roughly same gameplay as DMC.

But when you call it "Devil May Cry DmC" then anyone, and i literally mean anyone shouting or calling me or others for judging this game based on DMC are fucken idiots.


Bayonetta had alot references to DMC and had excellent gameplay resembling DMC gameplay. But did Hideki Kamiya call it DMC? He couldn't but point is: Bayonetta wasn't called DMC.
And Since Hideki Kamiya had a HUGE role in creation of DMC 1, i say it's only fair for him to use his own knowledge to create Bayonetta.

And this fucken pisses me off "Judge it by it's own merits". What merits? The gameplay of DmC is taken from DMC with new skins and minor tweaks on Ninja theory's side. The character of DmC is taken from DMC with Ninja theory "fucking it up".
The story of DmC is taken from DMC mixed with V for Vendetta and They Live.

Even the fucken achievement list of DmC is taken from quotes from DMC games.



So excuse the fuck out of me if i am so fucken fired up and pissed. But i fucken ain't gonna judge this game by it's own merit when it's fucken taking every fucken thing from DMC to sell itself.
Not to forget that the project leader of Ninja theory Tameem Antoniades pissed out Dante and Trish with his statements about Trish being a prostitute with a gun and Dante being uncool and laughable character.


NOTE: Please don't take my cursing personally. When i curse = it means i am fired up and really passionated.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 20, 2012)

Chamcham Trigger said:


> Stay on topic please.  This is about DmC.  If you like it then say why you do, if you don't then debate...reasonably.


We were doing just that


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 20, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> I respect that "Judge a game by itself".
> 
> But considering DmC has used EVERYTHING it can from DMC.
> From gameplay to character, from story to story scenes.
> ...


Yeah, I get it takes a lot from Devil may Cry. But this is a retelling, using same elements. Similar to how books, movies, and comics do it. Games are doing it a lot now days too it seems. I like it. I know the direction isn't for everyone, and I can understand the hate. I'm just stating how I'm viewing this title. Going in with the intent to enjoy what I've seen, and so far I'm enjoying it


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 20, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> SO when I pick up a new Hack and Slash I try to judge it on it's own. I don't try to compare Bayonetta to Devil May Cry or Devil May Cry to God of War. God of War to Ninja Gaiden and ect... cause each Hack and Slash I feel tries to play on it's strengths. I love each of those, atleast one or two in it's series, for certain reasons. I don't love them all cause they are similar, I love them all cause they are DIFFERENT.



I think in a lot of cases people are comparing DmC to Devil May Cry, and I think thats a fair comparison.

And like you said, each Hack and Slash game plays on its strengths. I think the issue most people have is that from what we've seen / played (enslaved+HS) Ninja Theory's strengths don't line up with the strengths of the DMC franchise.

I'm fine with improving the level design, story, etc, since I think that's always been somewhere that DMC has been lacking, but it should never be at the expense of what the previous games excelled with. IMO that's combat and characters. 

And so far it seems like they've sacrificed gameplay for level design, and sacrificed characters for story (as in make the characters fit their story not vice versa).

Story I'm guessing you don't really know much more than we do (since its just a demo), but what was the combat like?

Can you really achieve SS with little effort? How fast and responsive would you say it was compared to DMC 3/4?


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]eEvZJdkHn24[/YOUTUBE]

LOL


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 20, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah, I get it takes a lot from Devil may Cry. But this is a retelling, using same elements. Similar to how books, movies, and comics do it. Games are doing it a lot now days too it seems. I like it. I know the direction isn't for everyone, and I can understand the hate. I'm just stating how I'm viewing this title. Going in with the intent to enjoy what I've seen, and so far I'm enjoying it


I hate what the game stands for immensly. And the character and story isn't appealing to me.
Gameplay is 30 fps for enviroments sake.

So not looking like a game i am interested in


----------



## God (Nov 20, 2012)

there's no way in fuck it makes sense to dissociate this game with DMC, as much as it kills me to say it. I mean ITS A DMC GAME FFS. They fucked it up, fans are gonna judge based on a standard set by DmC.

If they wanted to put out an entirely new game, they should've used a different series or a new one. Fuck that "retelling" shit.


----------



## Death Certificate (Nov 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]nuW1Yfu4Enk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 20, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> I think in a lot of cases people are comparing DmC to Devil May Cry, and I think thats a fair comparison.
> 
> And like you said, each Hack and Slash game plays on its strengths. I think the issue most people have is that from what we've seen / played (enslaved+HS) Ninja Theory's strengths don't line up with the strengths of the DMC franchise.
> 
> ...



I enjoyed the gameplay quite a bit. Thought it worked really well, love the switch of weapons so easily. It'll take a bit getting use to but I was mixing up combos and having a good time 

@Other People - I'm not saying that's how you should view the game. I'm saying how I'm viewing the game and how I will judge it. Everyone is entitled to judge a view a game in their own way


----------



## Kishido (Nov 20, 2012)

Played the demo and it was fun as hell. Glad that I already pre ordered it


----------



## God (Nov 20, 2012)

lol at that video

PRETTY HARD BOSS BRO


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 20, 2012)

Played the demo and it was exactly as shit as we've been saying all along. Why even bothered.

Will go into details later, a lot of stuff to cover.


----------



## P-X 12 (Nov 20, 2012)

Death Certificate said:


> [YOUTUBE]eEvZJdkHn24[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> LOL



Wow.
That's actually worse than what I remember.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 20, 2012)

I loved the demo 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 i deleted it right away after seeingTameem's face


----------



## God (Nov 20, 2012)

idk
it just isn't right man
it wouldnt be as bad if it were another title altogether but this shit...


----------



## The World (Nov 20, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> I'm also someone who plays ALOT of games. I mean I almost never stick to one game very long with the exception of maybe Halo cause of Multiplayer or something along those lines. I usually beat a game once and maybe twice. I also play just about every single hack and slash game I can get my hands on from DMC to God of War to lesser known titles like Nier and blades of time.
> 
> SO when I pick up a new Hack and Slash I try to judge it on it's own. I don't try to compare Bayonetta to Devil May Cry or Devil May Cry to God of War. God of War to Ninja Gaiden and ect... cause each Hack and Slash I feel tries to play on it's strengths. I love each of those, atleast one or two in it's series, for certain reasons. I don't love them all cause they are similar, I love them all cause they are DIFFERENT.
> 
> ...



Yeah, it's trying something new alright, this is DMC: Dante's Inferno edition.

Remember that shittymediocre game?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 20, 2012)

I dislike Dante's Inferno quite a bit. This felt way better then that


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 20, 2012)

Dante's Inferno gameplay wise might not be so great.
But i definetly loved this scene:


And i haven't even played the game.

And look at this graphic cutscene:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PKta0ZNzKzI[/YOUTUBE]

DmC is constantly being praised for it's graphics and art.
Same with Enslaved and Heavenly sword.

And it's "criminall" that enslaved got a bad rating. But it is not criminal that games like Dante's inferno gets bad rating.

I mean the graphics of Dante's Inferno isn't bad. I find it actually pretty good.


Because believe me or not the main reason SEEMS TO BE the graphics and art for why many people like DmC (+ that many people are fapping to it's character because it's their taste of a character).


You have no idea how fed up i am with "Ninja theory are so great at graphics" in every darn article that arguments for Ninja theory's good sides. I mean so what if they are ? They aren't the only company.

So what makes them qualified to take on a DMC game? Graphics?
Ok...
And story of Enslaved was not written by Ninja theory themself, infact the story wasn't something they created (taken from eastern Odyssy to west).


It seems to me there is a double standard where if It's Ninja theory taking on a gameplay game with huge depth it's ok because Ninja theory are great with motion capture and art. And that will be enuff for them to manage.

But that no other companies are qualified for this job.
THQ = Darksiders 2 = very DMC like game, and that's a company that made the gameplay by themself without help or tutoring from Capcom.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0sBoQoT4I0[/YOUTUBE]

Look at that gameplay...
Combine Capcom's knowledge with THQ's own knowledge ....


But as i said many DmC supporters like DmC for it's western style, art and character. I doubt they care that much about the gameplay.


----------



## GRIMMM (Nov 20, 2012)

Just finished playing the demo level and boss, and I have to say I enjoyed it a lot. I've been looking forward to DmC for quite some time! I enjoyed the fighting mechanics, as well as level design.

Can't wait to get it in the new year.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 20, 2012)

Ninja Theory isn't great with anything, WHOLE TWO games they made looked like shit.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 20, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Ninja Theory isn't great with anything, WHOLE TWO games they made looked like shit.


I dislike Ninja theory but let's be honest: they are pretty good at motion capture. And art style of their games are pretty good.

Another darksiders 2 video:
0:50 for the gameplay
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vJrRETf2aTQ[/YOUTUBE]

tbh if THQ keeps up their good work with the gameplay Darksiders 3 might become a top dog going against Bayonetta.

DmC isn't even worth mentioning as they are prioritizing graphics and art over gameplay so i don't expect much from them.


----------



## God (Nov 20, 2012)

iTT: people responsible for killing DMC


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]nj2NwBpHeTQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 20, 2012)

Fuck gravity I'm donte111111111!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 20, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]nj2NwBpHeTQ[/YOUTUBE]



*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xfujxl5IUK4[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjMvs89S4rM[/YOUTUBE]




*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7410iERPhQ&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Nov 20, 2012)

those videos are all under 2 minutes, the difference between them is Donte's boring angel whipping on two random minions vs Dante's SSS-style soloing of two bosses


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 20, 2012)

Cubey said:


> those videos are all under 2 minutes, the difference between them is Donte's boring angel whipping on two random minions vs Dante's SSS-style soloing of two bosses


Videos i posted was to show that in DmC you don't need to much skills to stay in the air.
Considering how easily that guy spams angel whipping...i doubt i would find it hard to stay up in the air.


----------



## God (Nov 20, 2012)

i agree, that's what i meant as well


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 20, 2012)

Cubey said:


> those videos are all under 2 minutes, the difference between them is Donte's boring angel whipping on two random minions vs Dante's SSS-style soloing of two bosses



One takes skill and the other doesn't.
Imagine if you will if DMC4 dante was a bullet helicopter.
That's what the game is doing and you shouldn't be able to do that.
It's literally a "you shouldn't be able to do that" thing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 20, 2012)

Donte can fly for real.
[YOUTUBE]Ts00KdUYAqY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Nov 20, 2012)

it's funny cuz it's just a simple abuse
whip + scythe + whip + sword + whip + scythe + repeat
i dont remember devil bringer being this whack


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 20, 2012)

Playing this thing for all this time. Boy do I have a lot to say.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 20, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Playing this thing for all this time. Boy do I have a lot to say.



Really rip into it


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 20, 2012)

Cubey said:


> it's funny cuz it's just a simple abuse
> whip + scythe + whip + sword + whip + scythe + repeat
> i dont remember devil bringer being this whack



Probably because DMC4's style meter actually metered style.


----------



## EJ (Nov 20, 2012)

Man what a suck ass game


----------



## The World (Nov 20, 2012)

Why does his flying posture look so goddamn retarded?

I bet that's how Tameem looks when he's taking 2 dicks up the ass


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 20, 2012)

Guys we don't like Tameem for what he has said.
I don't think it's fair for us to start trashing him.

Infact in many interviews he seems pretty depressed and affected by DmC.

So be a better man or woman and try not to trash talk the guy.

Look in this interview:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otvGxH4eH3g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 20, 2012)

It's his fault for self inserting in the game to begin with.


----------



## Gino (Nov 20, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> Guys we don't like Tameem for what he has said.
> I don't think it's fair for us to start trashing him.
> 
> Infact in many interviews *he seems pretty depressed and affected by DmC*.
> ...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 20, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> It's his fault for self inserting in the game to begin with.



I still can't get over that. Every time it's brought up I'm stunned by the enormity of this guy's ego.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 20, 2012)

I remember when staying in the air took skill.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 20, 2012)

Ok, at first I had a huge tl;dr ready in my head, now I have cooled down and tl;dr is much shorter 

*Non gameplay related part.*

Okay, now, this was already brought up by other people multiple times and myself as well, but I would like to dwell on it a bit longer.
This game is in no way a Devil May Cry remake/reboot or whatever else it was called. It has nothing to do with DMC. And I'm not talking in some hyperbolic way, like: "THIS IS NOT DMC! BETRAYAL!". No, like mentioned on many occasions before - this is *clearly* an entirely separate game originally, that was window-dressed to look like something else. While before it just gave out that vibe very strongly, after playing it there are just no doubts. From randomly allocated roles of just few DMC characters and new characters that have nothing to do in a DMC game, to just childish gameplay that may have been acceptable in some generic western hack-and-slash but sure as hell wasn't created by people who played original games and said: "We like this, let's re-imagine this". It all oozes re-write.

On a technical standpoint this is just laughable. This is a 2013 release game, it literally looks like an early gen game. Remember those PS3/xbox games with early shading technology that looked really bad unless you look at them from faaaaar away? Yeah, this is what it looks like. Shaders are just atrocious, you look at the character's face and it's all bloated and distorted from them. They weren't going for any photo-realism of course, but what exactly this was supposed to look like? Cartoonish? Realistic? Artsy? Looks more like they had no goddamn idea what they wanted to do. It has no style, no feel, no nothin'.
And this is supposed to be a DMC game.
On a side note it almost seem like trailers were shooped to look better. At least the cutscenes.
It's all very weak and timid in the graphical department overall. It's not the worst looking game ever, granted, but just look at DMC 4 and then at this. Are you kidding me.
For all the visual presentation stuff I give it 4.5/10.
If we were in 2008 this could have been passable, we're talking the end of an era here, Ground Zeroes/GTA5 level of technology is available. I'm not expecting them to reach that high but c'mon.

*Gameplay related part.*

So here we are, the gameplay. Right away what I want to do is laugh at any statement by the developers that this was ever interned for handcore gamers. Just go away NT.
This game has got to be the most safe, mainstream, casual hack-and-slash I have ever seen. Now, granted I don't play many western games so maybe this is the standard to expect, but we're talking Japan and DMC here. People would probably expect refunds there after buying this game.
It seems like the thought that your healthbar may ever reach even the half mark was the true nightmare of NT. I have never seen it past even the first 3 blocks. Dying is out of the question. Forget about dying, you have more chances of dying during this game by strangling yourself with a USB cord.
I'm not gonna go in the SSS tirade, you have seen all that many times already. But yes, whatever they rushed to fix - you can't spam SSS anymore. You can go SS no problem however.
Going back to this game being developed as something completely different originally, this feels like a regular DMC rip-off. How lucky for them that they were contacted to actually make this into DMC in name.
It's entirely created like an imitation, to re-create the visual part of DMC games, but so that *anyone* can do it. Again, all already mentioned by people way, way before. Months ago. There is zero effort to anything. You run, monsters jump at you but do nothing, you press attack few times standing still, character moves forward, sometimes goes in the air - bam, done, next. Press shoot for variety. Copy and paste. I don't think I ever used the jump button deliberately. Maybe out of the battle, just to see if it's there. And where it was required to move on.

For any gameplay value I give it 3/10. Because this was named DMC and called hardcore. Answer for your words, NT.

I honestly don't give a rat's ass about what this could have been on it's own, in either way I would have never played it were it not for all the DMC related controversy behind it.

If I missed something I'd post more stuff later. There's still a complete game to play anyway and tl;dr about it.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 20, 2012)

If I want to play a cartoonish game, I would rather play League of Legends.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 20, 2012)

> It seems like the thought that your healthbar may ever reach even the half mark was the true nightmare of NT. I have never seen it past even the first 3 blocks. Dying is out of the question. Forget about dying, you have more chances of dying during this game by strangling yourself with a USB cord.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 20, 2012)

I forgot the fps part 

oh well, will express my opinion later.


----------



## God (Nov 20, 2012)

praise hatifnatten

the hand-holding is fucking ridiculous
this isn't modern/contemporary in anyway

they handed sasuke a sword and a timestop and told him to fight hte system
fucking garbage


----------



## God (Nov 20, 2012)

his devil trigger got downgraded too wtf


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 20, 2012)

It's called a Devil Trigger yet no



or



or



Where's the *Devil* part of it?


----------



## God (Nov 20, 2012)

Donte's Devil Trigger is Dante using Quicksilver smhhh


----------



## Gino (Nov 20, 2012)

Hatifnatten said:


> Ok, at first I had a huge tl;dr ready in my head, now I have cooled down and tl;dr is much shorter
> 
> *Non gameplay related part.*
> 
> ...



This should be copied and pasted everywhere especiallyneofagneogaf I swear nothing about this game is great.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 20, 2012)

Someone copy paste that to neogaf and link it here.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 20, 2012)

Replaying DMC1. I forgot how much more serious and darker it was.

The whole survival horror atmosphere mixed with hack & slash.


----------



## Gino (Nov 20, 2012)

That's why it's the best one.


----------



## God (Nov 20, 2012)

whos neofag


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 20, 2012)

Considering this was originally supposed to be Resident Evil. It still has that vibe. Sorta strange seeing it in HD.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh goddamn, I'm so used to shooting as is I forgot I have to lock on for this game.


----------



## ShiggyDiggyDoo (Nov 20, 2012)

Okay, don't shoot me down for saying this, but watching the gameplay of Vorgil, it seems that playing as Vorgil doesn't actually look as bad as playing as Donte...

But I guess at this point, that's the equivalent of saying that Morning Breath(Vorgil) doesn't smell worse than a pile of dog shit(Donte).


----------



## God (Nov 20, 2012)

i'd like to see the vorgil gameplay.


----------



## Gino (Nov 20, 2012)

It's basically a slower dark slayer style with doppelganger added in.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 20, 2012)

Aww yes, Alastor, the OG before Rebellion.


----------



## God (Nov 20, 2012)

DMC 2 made Rebellion 

Haters get mad


----------



## God (Nov 20, 2012)

There should just be a DMC discussion thread


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1szPFxgQVk0&feature=channel&list=UL[/YOUTUBE]

Rave music right there


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 20, 2012)

So Donte can jump-cancel off enemies, but that's rarely even an alternative for deeper gameplay since pulling yourself towards an enemy or vice versa resets your air moves ANYWAY.

Fucking hell, this is baby shit.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 20, 2012)

Plus, God damn did they casualized the Devil Trigger. I always knew it from all the coverage but now that I tried it for myself, it really sank in. So, clicking both analog sticks activates it.

I mean, that just says everything right there. It's not supposed to be used as something really easy and fast to use with the purpose of giving a little edge in battle anymore. Maybe adding a few moves.

Now it's basically the "fuck it" button. When you're in trouble or something, you press it and you kill everything. Like the Rage of the Titans in GoW2.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 20, 2012)

And a friend of mine just told me he died 3 times and he still got a SSS score at the end of the level.

3 fucking times.

Holy shit. How's that false sense of accomplishment treating you, NT?


----------



## Gino (Nov 20, 2012)

I seriously doubt me and the some of these so called DMC fans played the same DMC games all these years because the feel of this game is simply retarded as fuck I really disliked this demo because there is no feel of even trying to get shit done (Dat Feel Of casual)...How this fucking demo is receiving praise is beyond me and reconfirms my belief why I have no faith in Gamers lol magically now most people all of a sudden like this game.


/.........Gamers are as fickle as the autumn skies.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 20, 2012)

Wow.

Anyway, it's not a terrible game, although it's certainly a terrible Devil May Cry game. The combat is definitely easier, and the style ranking is laughable. Overall it just seems less precise, but I can't say it's outright bad, just bad compared to DMC.

Really playing it just makes me wish NT would have put this same level of effort into making an original game.


----------



## slickcat (Nov 20, 2012)

Played the Demo. My impressions, Lack of lock on terrible, took time to adjust to the game. Choices and variation of combat slow as fuck. But the game is good. As an action game but not a Devil may cry game, theres alot of lag between reaction time input and attack animations, shouldnt be so. Overall its an okay game but not worth buying probably getting it used or cheap works.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 20, 2012)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Plus, God damn did they casualized the Devil Trigger. I always knew it from all the coverage but now that I tried it for myself, it really sank in. So, clicking both analog sticks activates it.
> 
> *I mean, that just says everything right there. It's not supposed to be used as something really easy and fast to use with the purpose of giving a little edge in battle anymore. Maybe adding a few moves.*
> 
> Now it's basically the "fuck it" button. When you're in trouble or something, you press it and you kill everything. Like the Rage of the Titans in GoW2.



More or less. Replaying DMC1 and DT's help for a little extra damage, healing and if you're using say Alastor. You could move faster and if you have Air Raid and Vortex set, more moves.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Nov 20, 2012)

> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEvZJdkHn24[/YOUTUBE]



Style combo is a fucking joke.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 20, 2012)

Also DMC1 reminds me why I fucking love Ifrit.

And I never remembered being able to switch between Alastor and Ifrit on the fly before.


----------



## slickcat (Nov 20, 2012)

you couldnt, there was a pause when he summons ifrit while alastor was faster to switch to. I loved ifrit so much that kick 13 in DT mode did so much damage, made nightmare look like a baby


----------



## Gino (Nov 20, 2012)

Dat neogaf quote.



> Came in here to say this! I've always hated Devil May Cry but this is AWESOME!!
> 
> DAY ONE!
> 
> ...


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 20, 2012)

Itfrit and Alastor were both pretty awesome. 

Sparda was probably my favorite though.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 20, 2012)

Gino said:


> Dat neogaf quote.



Must've gotten his ass handed to him constantly and probably couldn't combo worth for shit.


----------



## Corran (Nov 20, 2012)

Gino said:


> Dat neogaf quote.



That is who Capcom and Ninja Theory were shooting for from the beginning I think. Never wanted previous DMC fans approval since they are the hardcore and they wanted the casuals and core to buy it.


----------



## Gino (Nov 20, 2012)

Corran said:


> That is who Capcom and Ninja Theory were shooting for from the beginning I think. Never wanted previous DMC fans approval since they are the hardcore and they wanted the casuals and core to buy it.




I swear I didn't know this.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 20, 2012)

slickcat said:


> you couldnt, there was a pause when he summons ifrit while alastor was faster to switch to. I loved ifrit so much that kick 13 in DT mode did so much damage, made nightmare look like a baby



Kick13 lvl 2 + DT just rapes Nelo Angelo's defenses.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 20, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Wow.
> 
> Anyway, it's not a terrible game, although it's certainly a terrible Devil May Cry game. The combat is definitely easier, and the style ranking is laughable. Overall it just seems less precise, but I can't say it's outright bad, just bad compared to DMC.
> 
> Really playing it just makes me wish NT would have put this same level of effort into making an original game.



As a game itself it isn't a good game even by it's own genre's high standards.
If the entire game is really this obnoxious  it is indeed terrible.
I mean there are worse things like 06, but still terrible.


----------



## God (Nov 20, 2012)

they said there's other weapons and shit
good thing too cuz your main three are wack as fuck


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]LfEGnflCLt0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 20, 2012)

Cubey said:


> they said there's other weapons as shit
> good thing too cuz your main three are wack as fuck



Unless you like Hulk hands for gauntlets...


----------



## Corran (Nov 20, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Unless you like Hulk hands for gauntlets...



Poor man's Beowulf and Gilgamesh. I loved Gilgamesh in DMC4. When I first played DMC4 I didn't use it properly but last year I went back and properly learnt it and damn its great.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 20, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> [YOUTUBE]LfEGnflCLt0[/YOUTUBE]



Wow, fucking wow. That was on Hard mode to boot. Even beginning missions on Hard mode would have your health getting raped if you were hit. They never even reached 25% of the bar. 

And how, how, how, how the fuck do you *NOT* have a Lock-On function in a action game? Not just a DMC game, a action game?


----------



## slickcat (Nov 20, 2012)

yeah gilgamesh, beowulf, ifrit have always been my fav dmc weapons well save agni and rudna still this dmcs depiction of heavenly swords fighting style, where red weapon is heavy and other is light doesnt suit DMC, how about giving dance a staff, a weapon hes never wielded before. at best this game is a poor copy and paste.


^lock on is important in DMC, Ninja gaiden series doesnt need it. if there way a lock on in NG one would die easily,because the enemies are very fast and all over the place, no time to choose which one and where. Games speed is the fastest I ve seen. only bayonetta comes close


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 20, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Wow, fucking wow. That was on Hard mode to boot. Even beginning missions on Hard mode would have your health getting raped if you were hit. They never even reached 25% of the bar.
> 
> And how, how, how, how the fuck do you *NOT* have a Lock-On function in a action game? Not just a DMC game, a action game?



I'm playing a action game with no lock on right now.
It's a lot harder than DmC though and it's just on Normal.
El Shaddai: Ascension of the Metatron


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 20, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6MUNOd0XkA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Corran (Nov 20, 2012)

Was it ever talked about why Dante sounds American even though he has British flag on his jacket....


----------



## Gino (Nov 20, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I'm playing a action game with no lock on right now.
> It's a lot harder than DmC though and it's just on Normal.
> El Shaddai: Ascension of the Metatron




One of my games of the Generation right there.


----------



## God (Nov 20, 2012)

wait so they showed one of the other weapons then?

oh wait lol



just lol


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 20, 2012)

Why have a style meter at all when Donte isn't stylish?


Cubey said:


> wait so they showed one of the other weapons then?
> 
> oh wait lol
> 
> ...



He's not strong at all.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 20, 2012)

The guy playing the demo was literally just trying to figure out the controls and fucking around he got A rank easy. Even when getting hit. While he was playing Hard mode. They barely damaged him at all...


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 20, 2012)

Looking at neogaf and shaking my head.


Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> The guy playing the demo was literally just trying to figure out the controls and fucking around he got A rank easy.



IKR


----------



## God (Nov 21, 2012)

who the fuck is neogaf


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

Gino said:


> One of my games of the Generation right there.



I hate the guys with those bow weapons so damn much.
Because I like using the gauntlet weapons the most.
Bosses popping up everywhere and beating the crap out of me and showing up later again I beat them around some and then they do something new and do it again. 
I haven't beaten it yet, but it's interesting in that aspect at least.
The game even straight out told me if I beat the game in 7 hours I'm good. 
Don't think I can do it the fodder ain't very foddery for that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

Cubey said:


> who the fuck is neogaf



You're the only one talking about whatever that is cubey.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 21, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Looking at neogaf and shaking my head.
> 
> 
> IKR



I like how they were cracking jokes for like 22 minutes straight.

Even the guy playing was dumbfounded when he mentioned that what he was playing was Hard mode.


----------



## God (Nov 21, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Looking at *neogaf* and shaking my head.



ehhh?
what is that


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 21, 2012)

I mean I can get better combos out of friggin Sly Cooper than that demo.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

Cubey said:


> ehhh?
> what is that



What is what?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 21, 2012)

A korean Star Craft player when using Zerg is faster than Tameem May Casual. 

That statement is probably true for all I know. Crazy bastards.


----------



## Gino (Nov 21, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I hate the guys with those bow weapons so damn much.
> Because I like using the gauntlet weapons the most.
> Bosses popping up everywhere and beating the crap out of me and showing up later again I beat them around some and then they do something new and do it again.
> I haven't beaten it yet, but it's interesting in that aspect at least.
> ...


 I remember having some good times with that game especially one of the bosses


Cubey said:


> ehhh?
> what is that




A huge website with elitists gamers,guys that develop some of the games we play and normal folk like you a me.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> A korean Star Craft player when using Zerg is faster than Tameem May Casual.
> 
> That statement is probably true for all I know. Crazy bastards.



Around x100 faster truthfully


----------



## God (Nov 21, 2012)

let's see what they have to say about DmC


----------



## Gino (Nov 21, 2012)

DMC2's gunplay was fluid and topnotch swordplay not so much.

So in a way DMC2>This game


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

Cubey said:


> let's see what they have to say about DmC




"I really liked the demo a lot. Combat feels more fluid and varied than previous Devil May Cry games, I really like the things they've done with the universe, and the vibe they've created all around. It looks to be very cinematic, with the interesting backstory of the DMC universe finally coming forward. From the sample we hear of the soundtrack, that sounds much better than the generic metal we've heard from previous DMC games. Definitely buying this. "


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 21, 2012)

mfw dmc demo

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZG_xNbVMmIA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## God (Nov 21, 2012)

haha they're retards

Gino: hell yeah, swordplay was slower than par, but firearms were more than fun to fun with
dat rain storm


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 21, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I really liked the demo a lot. Combat feels more fluid and varied than previous Devil May Cry games







> , I really like the things they've done with the universe, and the vibe they've created all around. It looks to be very cinematic, with the interesting backstory of the DMC universe finally coming forward.







> From the sample we hear of the soundtrack, that sounds much better than the generic metal we've heard from previous DMC games. Definitely buying this. "



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6Arc0mN2gU[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QAf9meJExK0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 21, 2012)

So basically you cherry-picked one of the most positive posts in that thread. There's plenty of criticisms being posted there too.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 21, 2012)

Praising a wubstep ost is considered positive?


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 21, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Praising a wubstep ost is considered positive?



Positive in the sense that he supports and likes the game. Not in the quality of his opinion/post.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 21, 2012)

Seriously, I sat here and listened to whatever was available and I gotta say. Why. It's boring and horrible.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> So basically you cherry-picked one of the most positive posts in that thread. There's plenty of criticisms being posted there too.



Not really man.
Though I'm just on page 10 because I started where the demo talk did.
I didn't cherrypick anything.


----------



## Gino (Nov 21, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> So basically you cherry-picked one of the most positive posts in that thread. There's plenty of criticisms being posted there too.




Not really.Most people are too scared to say the game plays and feels like utter shit.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 21, 2012)

To clear out the wubstep.

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-tEIErTP2j8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't understand the whole dark soul with light scene disproving how bad most of the entirety of DmC's dialog has been so far.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 21, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> "I really liked the demo a lot. Combat feels more fluid and varied than previous Devil May Cry games, I really like the things they've done with the universe, and the vibe they've created all around. It looks to be very cinematic, with the interesting backstory of the DMC universe finally coming forward. From the sample we hear of the soundtrack, that sounds much better than the generic metal we've heard from previous DMC games. Definitely buying this. "



Wait I know that guy. I see that his trolling skills have improved.


----------



## God (Nov 21, 2012)

I'd rather have "I should have the one to fill your dark soul with LIIIIGGGHHHHHTTTTT"

than

"Who the FUCK ARE YOU??? FUCK YOUUUUU"

and other tryhard shit like that.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

This killed me though


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

"I'm going to cutmyself open and check for my heart with my finger it will be very painful and probably result in my death if I am human o wait"


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 21, 2012)

I heard Tameem is in a state of depression right now, is that true?


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 21, 2012)

This game is fun as hell. I don't get the hate at all. 

I really like how Ninja Theory handled the controls. It feels very natural using the triggers to use the different weapons and to grapple (to) enemies.

The idea that the world itself is alive and actively trying to kill you is awesome as well. A big improvement from the previous games' static environments.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 21, 2012)

If I want to play games that has the environment that wants to kill me I'd rather play RE6 or Dark Souls.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> This game is fun as hell. I don't get the hate at all.
> 
> I really like how Ninja Theory handled the controls. It feels very natural using the triggers to use the different weapons to grapple (to) enemies.
> 
> The idea that the world itself is alive and actively trying to kill you is awesome as well. A big improvement from the previous games' static environments.


It's boring compared to many games. I'm falling asleep here man.
They barely handled them at all it's just heavenly sword controls and they are very clunky and unresponsive compared to DMC4 controls.
That idea isn't new at all and should have been in a much better game and environments like say...  DMC5
MUSIC IS BAD. -12/0


----------



## Gino (Nov 21, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> This game is fun as hell. I don't get the hate at all.
> 
> I really like how Ninja Theory handled the controls. It feels very natural using the triggers to use the different weapons to grapple (to) enemies.
> 
> The idea that the world itself is alive and actively trying to kill you is awesome as well. A big improvement from the previous games' static environments.



I refuse to believe this is anything else than sarcasm.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

Gino said:


> I refuse to believe this is anything else than sarcasm.



Or trolling, but for us to find out he has to break character


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 21, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I don't understand the whole dark soul with light scene disproving how bad most of the entirety of DmC's dialog has been so far.



Even though there was a point to that line (despite how cheesy the delivery was). Considering who Trish looks like.

also 

compare

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Ev6cj-DjoA[/YOUTUBE]

vs 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V2HDV9eMhek[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 21, 2012)

Not trolling or being sarcastic. Game is fun as hell in my opinion. I was never a big DMC fan though. I played DMC3 to death and loved it but I hardly touched DMC1/2/4. Guess going into a game with no preconceived notions changes your outlook.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0jvwzkwmFn0&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

I don't see how people are saying this has a better story at all.
Also that hard mode said it was for DMC players when clearly it isn't even made for 6th graders. "duh hit the buttons duh I won"


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 21, 2012)

I like how people who like the game were never fans to begin with.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 21, 2012)

Or people who claim to be "fans" but just sounds pretentious when stating that as if that was to prove a point.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Or people who claim to be "fans" but just sounds pretentious when stating that as if that was to prove a point.


I really doubt they are fans at all, but instead confuse the word fans for played.


Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Not trolling or being sarcastic. Game is fun as hell in my opinion. I was never a big DMC fan though. I played DMC3 to death and loved it but I hardly touched DMC1/2/4. Guess going into a game with no preconceived notions changes your outlook.



i would have told you it's a terrible game regardless.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 21, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I really doubt they are fans at all, but instead confuse the word fans for played.



Their only argument for liking Donte is because they don't like anime. Because this design is all of a sudden more special.


----------



## Gino (Nov 21, 2012)

And this is what gets me every time It always starts off with





> I don't get the hate at all.


And it always ends with 


Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> *I was never a big DMC fan though*.



Every person I ever had this discussion with always utters those same words it's quite simple just picture one of your favorite franchises getting shit on and after playing this demo it all but confirms that belief that you were right from the beginning.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 21, 2012)

I can use this example, RE6's Jake Muller. He's essentially Wesker fused with Dante. Except it made that work. I like that character for him. Not for anything really superficial.


----------



## God (Nov 21, 2012)

yeah "vaguely remembering that one game" ≠ fan

i always saw dmc as a cult classic, never really broke through the way re did


----------



## Gino (Nov 21, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> I can use this example, RE6's Jake Muller. He's essentially Wesker fused with Dante. Except it made that work. I like that character for him. Not for anything really superficial.



Still haven't played RE6 I need a PC release date.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Their only argument for liking Donte is because they don't like anime. Because this design is all of a sudden more special.



I never got that Dante doesn't look that anime.
I've seen anime looking characters and he isn't that.
They probably don't even know what it means.


----------



## Semiotic Sacrilege (Nov 21, 2012)

Haha, just because I said I wasn't a big fan doesn't mean I don't know what I'm talking about. Like I said, I probably played DMC3 more than most people here. I played through a good chunk of DMC2 and DMC4 as well. I honestly don't see how this game is so awful in comparison to those games. I had fun playing the demo. That's all that really matters. The combat system is far less clunky than it was in DMC4 since you can switch between weapons literally as fast as you can press/let go of a trigger. That's going to make building up combos a lot more fluid.

I'm not trying to convince anyone that they should like this game, but it honestly feels like some of you would love this game if Dante looked just like he did in the last games. And that's a dumb reason to not play a fun game.


----------



## God (Nov 21, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> I never got that Dante doesn't look that anime.
> I've seen anime looking characters and he isn't that.
> They probably don't even know what it means.



Well that just isnt true
Dante looks pretty anime, but the thing is, Donte looks equally as anime if not more
seriously he looks like an uchiha or some shit

so that excuse flops


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 21, 2012)

Cubey said:


> Well that just isnt true
> Dante looks pretty anime, but the thing is, *Donte looks equally as anime if not more
> seriously he looks like an uchiha or some shit*
> 
> so that excuse flops



Then there's Vorgil...


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 21, 2012)

Cubey said:


> Well that just isnt true
> Dante looks pretty anime, but the thing is, Donte looks equally as anime if not more
> *seriously he looks like an uchiha or some shit*
> 
> so that excuse flops



How dare you! Uchihas are far more better than Donte.

And Itachi is the manliest, most handsome Uchiha boy in existence! 

Just look at those eye bags and wrinkles. :ho


----------



## Gino (Nov 21, 2012)

Not this shit again.


----------



## The World (Nov 21, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Haha, just because I said I wasn't a big fan doesn't mean I don't know what I'm talking about. Like I said, I probably played DMC3 more than most people here. I played through a good chunk of DMC2 and DMC4 as well. I honestly don't see how this game is so awful in comparison to those games. I had fun playing the demo. That's all that really matters. The combat system is far less clunky than it was in DMC4 since you can switch between weapons literally as fast as you can press/let go of a trigger. That's going to make building up combos a lot more fluid.
> 
> I'm not trying to convince anyone that they should like this game, but it honestly feels like some of you would love this game if Dante looked just like he did in the last games. And that's a dumb reason to not play a fun game.



You could switch your weapons just as easily in DMC3 and 4

DMC is catered toward the casuals


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 21, 2012)

I want Tameem to develop the next Call of Duty game. The shit storm would be so delicious.


----------



## The World (Nov 21, 2012)

Cubey said:


> Well that just isnt true
> Dante looks pretty anime, but the thing is, Donte looks equally as anime if not more
> seriously he looks like an uchiha or some shit
> 
> so that excuse flops



He doesn't look like an Uchiha at all

He looks like a Hispanic/Mexican meth head who decided to shop at UK grunge store or a hot topic to get dem skinny jeans

And if Dante were animish, it'd be a manly anime. At least in Uncle Dante's case


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 21, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> The combat system is far less clunky than it was in DMC4 since you can switch between weapons literally as fast as you can press/let go of a trigger. That's going to make building up combos a lot more fluid.



But that's how easy it was in 3 and 4 too. With Dante you just tap the trigger. DMC4's problem was that you cycled three weapons on one trigger. But with just two weapons or devoting both triggers to three like Vergil then switching is just as fluid. 

In fact, DmC could benefit from just having to tap the triggers instead of holding them since it would free up one of the dodge buttons to be a lock-on button, which would allow for more precise combat and more moves thanks to directional inputs beside forward.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

Cubey said:


> Well that just isnt true
> Dante looks pretty anime, but the thing is, Donte looks equally as anime if not more
> seriously he looks like an uchiha or some shit
> 
> so that excuse flops




VS

I picked the least anime person I knew of that's anime.
The main feature that sets him apart is his eyes, notice they have I dunno lids.
Compared to most anime characters that have eyes about 4-10x bigger
Have ill portioned nose/no nose and mouths as well as their bodies...


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 21, 2012)

Donte is no mexican he's a superior race known as Tameem.


----------



## The World (Nov 21, 2012)

It's clear they changed Donte's Tameem face to a Hispanic face after the initial backlash of everyone hating his stupid fucking mug

It also looks like they tacked on 10 more pounds to him considering a stiff wind could have knocked out that meth head

And he still looks skinny as fuck

Uncle Dante was pure muscle, probably around 170 pounds while Donte is probably a little girls weight of 90 pounds


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 21, 2012)

The World said:


> It's clear they changed Donte's Tameem face to a Hispanic face after the initial backlash of everyone hating his stupid fucking mug



No, they changed it to Tim Phillipps' face. 

And as a Hispanic I resent the comparison you're making.


----------



## Gino (Nov 21, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Not trolling or being sarcastic. Game is fun as hell in my opinion. I was never a big DMC fan though. I played DMC3 to death and loved it but I hardly touched DMC1/2/4. Guess going into a game with no preconceived notions changes your outlook.





Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> Haha, just because I said I wasn't a big fan doesn't mean I don't know what I'm talking about. Like I said, I probably played DMC3 more than most people here. I played through a good chunk of DMC2 and DMC4 as well. I honestly don't see how this game is so awful in comparison to those games. I had fun playing the demo. That's all that really matters. The combat system is far less clunky than it was in DMC4 since you can switch between weapons literally as fast as you can press/let go of a trigger. That's going to make building up combos a lot more fluid.
> 
> I'm not trying to convince anyone that they should like this game, but it honestly feels like some of you would love this game if Dante looked just like he did in the last games. And that's a dumb reason to not play a fun game.



First you're saying you hardly touched the other games now you're saying you played a good chunk which one is it and dawg you came into the wrong thread if you think we give a damn about the way Dante looks at this point you should have just thrown the white hair argument at us.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 21, 2012)

Not really. That was actually Tameem's real face. We can only see his Earth face since we are mortals and our eyes can only see shit from this world but not in the superior dimension Tameem is residing in..


----------



## The World (Nov 21, 2012)

C_Akutabi said:


> No, they changed it to Tim Phillips' face.
> 
> And as a Hispanic I resent the comparison you're making.



It's not my fault Capcom hates hispanics and Tameem


----------



## The World (Nov 21, 2012)

Look what they did in RE4! No one even cared!

They also hate black people and the chinese in RE5 and 6


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

Gino said:


> First you're saying you hardly touched the other games now you're saying you played a good chunk which one is it and dawg you came into the wrong thread if you think we give a damn about the way Dante looks at this point you should have just thrown the white hair argument at us.



Bitch broke character, he loses.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 21, 2012)

Donte is the 47%


----------



## The World (Nov 21, 2012)

He's probably a snitch too

Let's lynch him


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 21, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> VS
> 
> I picked the least anime person I knew of that's anime.
> The main feature that sets him apart is his eyes, notice they have I dunno lids.
> ...



He's anime-ish. But games like DMC and Resident Evil opt for a more realistic design. That's the difference between that and traditional animu design. DmC is no different even though it's more western. Even fucking Heavenly Sword and Enslaved is very close.


----------



## Gino (Nov 21, 2012)

I remember owning Kratos with Lloyd good times


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 21, 2012)

What's with the attitude that someone has to be a troll to enjoy this game? It's really annoying. I don't find people who dislike this game, or didn't have fun with this game to be trolls. So people who ENJOY the new direction or enjoyed the demo are trolls? Fuck...this is why I hate half the gaming community now days.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 21, 2012)

It's less than the direction than what this game stands for and who's behind the wheel. 

Then add in what this game actually dishes out as opposed to the hype between the developers and everyone and their mother who decided to hop the band wagon. 

Welcome to a broken base.

Honestly I attempted to try, I really did. But after everything and now the demo. I just can't.

By the time the game rolls around. I'd fear what people actually believed to be a good game as opposed to the reality that it's a very flawed mediocre game in DMC clothing.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> What's with the attitude that someone has to be a troll to enjoy this game? It's really annoying. I don't find people who dislike this game, or didn't have fun with this game to be trolls. So people who ENJOY the new direction or enjoyed the demo are trolls? Fuck...this is why I hate half the gaming community now days.



You are a troll for wanting to kill DMC and thinking a game like this is actually good. I hate to break your bubble, but this game isn't good by it's genre's standards or even just an okay video game standard
It's like saying Sonic 06 is good or Other M is good
I shit you not I've seen people defend sonic 06 and Other M.
You then wonder why I'm so damn relentless.
I've seen shit games, this game measures up to them.
Therefore shit game.


----------



## Gino (Nov 21, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> What's with the attitude that someone has to be a troll to enjoy this game? It's really annoying. I don't find people who dislike this game, or didn't have fun with this game to be trolls. So people who ENJOY the new direction or enjoyed the demo are trolls? Fuck...this is why I hate half the gaming community now days.



I don't remember saying that.So what are you talking about?

and what gaming community?LOL not too many real gamers exist in this day n age especially with so many willing to bend over and get fucked.



/HAHAHA!!!


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 21, 2012)

Also add to the fact that the "fans" of this game tend to regurgitate the same superficiality that this is NOT DMC therefore it's automatically better. Which is stupid. And various flawed and biased arguments. I see no reason to say otherwise.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> He's anime-ish. But games like DMC and Resident Evil opt for a more realistic design. That's the difference between that and traditional animu design. DmC is no different even though it's more western. Even fucking Heavenly Sword and Enslaved is very close.


Most of the dante's came of more as a supermodel with white hair.
DMC1 dante didn't come off anime at all just because how dark he was.

DMC3 dante is the most anime one and he's hardly anime.
I agree with the DmC statement, but that dante clearly isn't as solid as the one we already had.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 21, 2012)

Again, I will state this, people are having fun with the demo. I know I did. I know out of the 67 people on my Twitter who tweeted about DmC today, 45 liked the demo. Where's others said it was just "OK" and a few others finding it "Crap". However, quite a bit liked it. 

So your reasoning for us liking it is cause we like shit games? Cause it doesn't play like the old games so we should hate it? Because it has a dude who pisses off old fans when he talks in Interviews? So we should hate it too cause you hate it? 

So we are trolls, who idiots, for liking the game. We are in the wrong, cause YOU don't like the game? Haha...that's a joke. Learn what an opinion is. Do not judge a persons taste or just claim he knows shit, or is a troll, because he likes a different game then you. 

Unlosing - I hate Sonic 06. I never will enjoy that game. I still don't go around saying "Hey you like this game? Then you know nothing. This is a shit game." Just stop homeslice. You gave your views, let people have theirs. For the record I enjoyed Other M aswell. I think it IS a GOOD game. Gonna say I'm wrong? Guess what, you can't. It's called an opinion and the sooner you accept ones opinion on things, the less you come off as a arrogant asshole.


----------



## Gino (Nov 21, 2012)

Long ass wall of nothing that added imaginary value to the question I asked good to know. I played the demo it's shit and is a disgrace to the DMC series and if I recall you said you never really liked Dante to begin  with either so once again you're just another one of those guys who's incapable of understanding the other side.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> Again, I will state this, people are having fun with the demo. I know I did. I know out of the 67 people on my Twitter who tweeted about DmC today, 45 liked the demo. Where's others said it was just "OK" and a few others finding it "Crap". However, quite a bit liked it.
> 
> So your reasoning for us liking it is cause we like shit games? Cause it doesn't play like the old games so we should hate it? Because it has a dude who pisses off old fans when he talks in Interviews? So we should hate it too cause you hate it?
> 
> ...


Other M good? You're wrong. There did it.
You didn't pay attention to that game at all sexist pig 

Oh are we going to start throwing around numbers well this youtube video.

Got 20 likes and 65 dislikes
And this one

Got 133 likes and 1,457 dislikes
What's that the pool I'm drawing from has a much larger base and is therefor more valid because of it ya don't say?
Not that it matters worth a shit games still crap no matter how man ylikes it gets, so why would you even bring crap like that up?


----------



## Gino (Nov 21, 2012)

neogaf has me cracking up right now


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

How you ps3 users enjoying playing an even more crap version of a crap game?
Those framerates treating you well?


----------



## Gino (Nov 21, 2012)

little bit of screentearing during my play though I guess I got lucky I've played worse.


----------



## C_Akutabi (Nov 21, 2012)

Gino said:


> little bit of screentearing during my play though I guess I got lucky I've played worse.



Same. Mostly screen tearing problems. Surprisingly enough the biggest framerate issues are in the damn cutscenes.

Speaking of problems

[YOUTUBE]9P_CwKQa9mE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 21, 2012)

Gino said:


> Long ass wall of nothing that added imaginary value to the question I asked good to know. I played the demo it's shit and is a disgrace to the DMC series and if I recall you said you never really liked Dante to begin  with either so once again you're just another one of those guys who's incapable of understanding the other side.



Wall would mean no spaces...and I didn't get a question from you...I'm sorry you didn't like the demo, less power to you. I'd advise to check out a different hack and slash title, there's plenty out there. 

And you recalled correctly. I fucking HATE Dante as a character for the most part. 1 he was decent, with shit dialog at times. 2 he was a mute basically. 3 he was beyond annoying, like TRYING to be funny but wasn't, or badass, and lolz worthy at that. In 4 he was just annoying, tus being the side character. 

However, I never state you can't like him. I don't call you a troll for disliking the new one, so I'm a troll for tolerating the new Dante more then the old? I don't find the new Dante all that amazing, though so far he hasn't annoyed me. That's yet to be determined though in the long run. Once I have the full game I'll go over it. But yes, I dislike the old dante quite a bit. Doesn't change the fact I think DMC 1 and 3 were a lot of fun and even 4 was decent. There's plenty of games I dislike mains or give two shits bout em and still love PLAYING. 



Unlosing Ranger said:


> Other M good? You're wrong. There did it.
> You didn't pay attention to that game at all sexist pig
> 
> Oh are we going to start throwing around numbers well this youtube video.
> ...


You aren't getting it are you. I'm bringing up people enjoying it, not because they are "TROLLS" but because they simply enjoy it. Read it better next time. I'm stating that just cause someone is enjoying this title does not mean they are trolls. You say you hate the fact people are flip flopping and defending this and hating old ones. Well sure, there's gonna be dicks that shout the old ones suck and new ones is only good one now. However, as annoying as they are you, who just calls people who enjoy the game trolls, are really no better. 

If I wanted to bring up numbers I would of posted the youtube videos of likes vs dislikes, and guess what the majority of DMC trailers, especially recent ones are getting more likes. But that wasn't my point. My point was just because people are enjoying it does not make them wrong or trolls, get off the high horse dude. You just some person too, not anyone special. So fuck that "All Mighty Bullshit" attitude. Thanks. 

Oh and Other M was fun. Do I give a darn about the story? No. Cause it's a Nintendo game. Who gives a flying fuck? Other M was fun to play.


----------



## God (Nov 21, 2012)

casuals arent gonna understand


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

Cubey said:


> casuals arent gonna understand



Clearly.


crazymtf said:


> Wall would mean no spaces...and I didn't get a question from you...I'm sorry you didn't like the demo, less power to you. I'd advise to check out a different hack and slash title, there's plenty out there.
> 
> And you recalled correctly. I fucking HATE Dante as a character for the most part. 1 he was decent, with shit dialog at times. 2 he was a mute basically. 3 he was beyond annoying, like TRYING to be funny but wasn't, or badass, and lolz worthy at that. In 4 he was just annoying, tus being the side character.
> 
> ...


You dismissing the story doesn't make the game any better.
See that's why you are wrong.
Actually there are more dislikes altogether than likes.

Yes it does, if this gets to many buys this will be THE norm for DmC.
You know what else this will effect THE ENTIRE FUCKING GAMING INDUSTRY if it succeeds. No,fuck that fuck that to hell won't let you guys ruin everything for everyone by letting everyone think this kind of shit will fly damn trolls.


"You really have to lower your standards to even begin thinking this is a great action game. Is it playable? Sure I guess, if you can stomach the framerate but it's so far from the quality level of DMC 1-3-4 that it's not even funny.

Thank god for Platinum games, that's all I have to say after playing this. "
He gets it.


Gino said:


> little bit of screentearing during my play though I guess I got lucky I've played worse.


You did get lucky apparently.

"It's entirely true. This game is impossible to stomach on a technical level, atleast on PS3.

I played through LoS and although it wasn't consistent it didn't make me want to throw up. No frame tearing helped a lot in that respect.

I can't believe we went from the "FEEL" of 60 fps bullshit to people now defending this constant low 20's frame rate. Cut scenes dip as low as 15 fps easily. Unacceptable. "


----------



## Gino (Nov 21, 2012)

GLITCHES ALL KINDDDDDDZZZZZZZZZZZZZZ OF GLITCHES!!!!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

Get NG3 razors edge instead, Bayonetta 2, Rising.
ANYTHING other than this game.

" "The feel of 60fps" doesn't apply to either version. It's just stupid PR to cover the game's direction.

Just like Team Ninja's "People have already seen that (gore), and Bayonetta/DMC is outdated". Bullshit. Since they went back and put stuff back in for Wii U. "


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 21, 2012)

crazymtf said:


> What's with the attitude that someone has to be a troll to enjoy this game? It's really annoying. I don't find people who dislike this game, or didn't have fun with this game to be trolls. So people who ENJOY the new direction or enjoyed the demo are trolls? Fuck...this is why I hate half the gaming community now days.



You must be talking about shitSonic fans? :ho


----------



## Gino (Nov 21, 2012)

Probably won't it's too Japanesey.


----------



## God (Nov 21, 2012)

Dante sets get
I'll ride witcha Gino


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 



"Alright so I played the demo. I knew Ninja Theory was going to make a bad Devil May Cry game but jesus christ. Everything about it is so god damned boring. All of the enemies felt identical except with some restricting you to using one weapon. Wide open areas made every fight feel identical as well. Even on Son of Sparda the enemies still feel the same, except with more enemies restricting your weapon usage.

The soft lock sucks with the Devil May Cry moveset. Not much more needs to be said on that. The camera also kinda does its own thing most of the time during combat which is kind of annoying.

The boss was fairly boring too, a paint by numbers "giant boss" (reminds me of the B tier giant bosses added to Ninja Gaiden Sigma 2, except actually worse).

There are unskippable cutscenes and as expected all of the none combat stuff makes me feel like replaying the levels would be a massive chore.

I actually kind of felt like I was going to go to sleep by the end of the demo. It is just so god damned boring. This is Ninja Theory's best game, but considering there past games were some of the worst action games ever made that is not saying much. I guess maybe it is better than DMC2? The wide open areas kind of remind me of DMC2 actually.

Edit: Oh yeah, all of the weapons feel pretty samey too. If it wasn't for the style gauge (and Ninja Theory artifically requiring you to use them on specific enemies) I honestly couldn't really find a reason to use them. Compared that to DMC3 where every weapon and its moves felt pretty fresh and different (compare say Cerberus to Beowulf)."




"I've put in some more time on the demo and the more I play it the worse it gets. It's stupidly easy to get SSS and keeping enemies in the air requires absolutely no skill.

The rake move with the scythe is just dumb and the game just never feels right. I do like the keys and secret doors I guess. Oh and the WUB WUB WUB on the boss, wtf is this garbage?

Speaking of garbage, what is up with Donteez's coat? Is it literally made out of a trash bag? "


C_Akutabi said:


> Same. Mostly screen tearing problems. Surprisingly enough the biggest framerate issues are in the damn cutscenes.
> 
> Speaking of problems
> 
> [YOUTUBE]9P_CwKQa9mE[/YOUTUBE]



Dat unreal engine, dat Tameem.


----------



## Gino (Nov 21, 2012)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Clearly.
> 
> You dismissing the story doesn't make the game any better.
> See that's why you are wrong.
> ...





Dat Bolded


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

Gino said:


> Dat Bolded



This just in Mario has been replaced by Waluigi.
Sonic the hedgehog by Sonichu.
And ryu and ken are being replaced by two drug addicts.
Also on todays news Halo is being rebooted completely and the main character will be a small big headed blue alien named ERGGG.
That is all on todays news.
(Nintendo wouldn't, but you get the point)


----------



## Gino (Nov 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]6b3oIhgHGJ0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 21, 2012)

Holy shit, it's been like 10 pages since I logged yesterday 
I guess the demo is doing it's part. Every non-commercial review I saw looks pretty much the same - the game is casual garbage.


----------



## God (Nov 21, 2012)

OPERATION CRUSH NT


----------



## slickcat (Nov 21, 2012)

I ve told you guys to stop attacking people who have different opinions than you guys. Do you think Arguing will convince other people to lay off the game. No!!! so why waste energy on it. 
I find it very childish to argue when you know you cant convince people especially now that they have the demo in hand. STOP and move the fuck on!!!


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

slickcat said:


> I ve told you guys to stop attacking people who have different opinions than you guys. Do you think Arguing will convince other people to lay off the game. No!!! so why waste energy on it.
> I find it very childish to argue when you know you cant convince people especially now that they have the demo in hand. STOP and move the fuck on!!!





Cubey said:


> OPERATION CRUSH NT


You think arguing with us will get us to lay off the game?
No, so why are you wasting energy on it. It's very childish when you know you can't convince people especially now that the demo has been confirmed crap.
[YOUTUBE]kZPHwZmjEVU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 21, 2012)

slickcat said:


> I ve told you guys to stop attacking people who have different opinions than you guys. Do you think Arguing will convince other people to lay off the game. No!!! so why waste energy on it.
> I find it very childish to argue when you know you cant convince people especially now that they have the demo in hand. STOP and move the fuck on!!!


Who cares what you told, son.
I'm gonna do whatever the fuck I want and you can't do nothing about it


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

We are just embracing DmC's message I don't see why he's so upset


----------



## Vault (Nov 21, 2012)

He likes prototype so less than mediocre garbage is what his into.  His beyond our help.


----------



## Jake CENA (Nov 21, 2012)

The demo is just fine wtf are you guys talking about??


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

TerminaTHOR said:


> The demo is just fine wtf are you guys talking about??


The demo's a freaking masterpiece, better than any game made.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 21, 2012)

Semiotic Sacrilege said:


> This game is fun as hell. I don't get the hate at all.
> 
> I really like how Ninja Theory handled the controls. It feels very natural using the triggers to use the different weapons and to grapple (to) enemies.
> *
> The idea that the world itself is alive and actively trying to kill you is awesome as well. A big improvement from the previous games' static environments.*



Malice and the shifting world is the only positive thing I can say about the game but on a pure practical level? It barely adds ANYTHING to the game at the end of the day. The game isn't actually better off for it since you play DmC for the combat first and foremost, not fucking basic platforming.

Plus, the Gothic castles and archaic, magical environments of 1 and 3 were much more visual appealing than this.

The gameplay, enemies and bosses are all casualized, baby's first hack and slash pieces of shit. Slurm Queen more than anything else, that is still the biggest fucking offense of this game, the fucking bosses.


----------



## The World (Nov 21, 2012)

I honestly felt like I was playing Heavenly Sword 2 instead of DMC


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

The World said:


> I honestly felt like I was playing Heavenly Sword 2 instead of DMC



Except the dialog really sucks and the music and the characters.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 21, 2012)

The World said:


> I honestly felt like I was playing Heavenly Sword 2 instead of DMC



What Ranger said, it was like Heavenly Sword but without the things that made it memorable. Only Shakesperean fuck yous.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 21, 2012)

Someone please post a video of you not moving when the walls close up on you. I want to see how effective that mechanic is nowdays.
From a previous build someone stood still and the wall didn't do shit.

The wall aka Malice.

P.S DMC has a simple yet more effective mechanic like that.
It's called demonic hand.
It grabs you when your close to the door.


I defintly avoid doors because of that.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm still waiting for a justification for no Lock-On

"B-but Lock-On is for newbs"

So you could perform a High Time combo without turning immediately behind you or perform a Stinger without completely missing in an active fight? On a higher mode even?


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 21, 2012)

the reason there is no lock on is because they didn't have space on the controll for it.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 21, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> the reason there is no lock on is because they didn't have space on the controll for it.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhckuhUxcgA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm expecting 8.5 from IGN any day now


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]v6MUNOd0XkA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 21, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lhckuhUxcgA[/YOUTUBE]



seriously... they needed the space for other functions.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> seriously... they needed the space for other functions.


Not really
[YOUTUBE]KBNQbXL_Px4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 21, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> seriously... they needed the space for other functions.



Considering the amount of functions DMC4 Dante had? And he still had Lock-On?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 21, 2012)

Lets see he had

Weapon Change
Gun Change
Style Change
Lock-On 
Devil Trigger

Usual action button, Sword, Jump, Guns, and Taunts

And moving and camera control and pause. Fucking lol


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

Hey doesn't DmC donte have taunts?


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 21, 2012)

Nope apparently

Because taunts are beneath NT. Despite this Donte being very taunt heavy. Yet no function.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Nov 21, 2012)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


> Nope apparently



aww and I was this close to buying it, looks like I won't now


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 21, 2012)

Fuck you counts as a taunt


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 21, 2012)

Taunts are very Japanesey


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 21, 2012)

Dante's previous look would've gotten him kicked out of a bar. Donte couldn't even walk into a club without someone stopping him.


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 21, 2012)

Can I Lock-On in this game?

No

FUCK YOU!!!

And why does Sparda look like Voldo from Soul Calibur?

"Son, I dunno how to tell you this. But I'm a deviant!"


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm mad you found that.

And Mundus looks like a guido Wilson Fisk.


----------



## God (Nov 21, 2012)

lol there's a club level smh
CAN ANYTHING MAKE IT ANY MORE OBVIOUS HOW EDGINESS DONTE IS
HE'S SO COOL
HE FIGHTS IN CLUBS
CLUBS + FIGHTING = AWESOME SO THAT MAKES DONTE AWESOME



hear ya loud n clear crapcom


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EISArSKOZvg&feature=BFa&list=LLzw778akv_YD68uajUWceOQ[/YOUTUBE]

demo is out for 1 day
Glitches found


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D8rT05b8YFo&feature=BFa&list=HL1353514000[/YOUTUBE]

 The sign says fall at 1:46 and he falls but doesnt die? OH YEAH THE CITY AND THE ENVIRONMENT IS GOING TO DO EVERYTHING IT CAN TO KILL YOU. Bullshit. it takes alot less effort and time to not put a floor there and the game wouldn't contradict itself. Way to fail.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 21, 2012)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ts00KdUYAqY[/YOUTUBE]

SUPERDONTE


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 21, 2012)

angel whip will keep you airbourne 
Remember how hard it used to be to stay in the air in DmC 3 before you go certain styles and moves?

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nj2NwBpHeTQ&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Nov 21, 2012)

I just played the demo on the PSN.

Frame dips and meh Dante aside, it was....pretty fun. I feel like buying this now. It has a lot of elements I wouldn't want in a future DMC5 but its not Enslaved level of piece of shit I thought it would be.


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 21, 2012)

trip s score on son of sparda aka hardest difficulty 
with no effort
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eEvZJdkHn24&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Esura (Nov 21, 2012)

Demo is pretty easy. Went straight to Nephlim then SoS and did some stuff in.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 21, 2012)

Axl Low said:


> angel whip will keep you airbourne
> Remember how hard it used to be to stay in the air in DmC 3 before you go certain styles and moves?
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nj2NwBpHeTQ&feature=plcp[/YOUTUBE]



That's what I said a few pages back, pulling yourself to enemies will automatically cancel your jump animation. It's handholding at its finest.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 21, 2012)

I played the demo.

The walls closing on you: works. Standing still will get you killed in short time.
Do you have to hurry through the sequence? No, you can run and jump when you have to not using Air Dash to go fast.

Does the wall or world try to kill you at every spot on the path? No. But pretty much many places.
Is it hard? No.
Does it do it's job of making you get across from point A to B without thinking "I got all the time in world" - yes.


Enemy AI: increased, they attack more often in Son of Sparda mode (as expected). 


DId i meet a bug? Yeah on the boss. Boss just stood still doing nothing, i jumped off the edge off platform and died and the bug got fixed when i came back.


I faced boss on Son of Sparda, easy and Devil Hunter.
Was it very hard? No.
At Son of Sparda i was more focused on being stylish than surviving the battle.


When facing a "Fire" knight and a "Ice" knight, i had trouble fighting them at same time. Hardlock could have been useful here.

Parrying wasn't easy to pull off. But that was perhaps because of my skills is a tiny bit above average players.


What do i think of the demo? It's pretty decent. I can't say automatic lock was that critical to have.
I didn't use dodge to much though.

However, it was hard to evade an attack when you were in middle of using a charged attack yourself. Perhaps i should have used dodge.


Was the demo ground breaking? No.
I felt it was pretty much the same gameplay as from DMC but with new skin.

I would have however prefered 60 fps.


The story and character isn't good enough incentive for me to say "It's a great game" because as we all know what makes a DMC game good is it's gameplay. And DmC's gameplay (if we consider it part of DMC serie) isn't nothing innovating in the demo. And what we have seen from story and character so far is all ...yawn.


----------



## Esura (Nov 21, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> stuff



I'm inclined to agree with a lot of this.

I'm kind of disappointed. I can't shit on this like I wanted to now.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 21, 2012)

Yeah, it's really only as bad as it is because it's a DMC game. A lot of the gameplay elements and design choices aren't bad, they're just bad for an action game that's known for it's combat system above all else.

Like I want this to fail so that we can get a return to legit DMC, but at the same time it's regrettable that Ninja Theory will likely be blamed for its failure, when really its all on capcom.

EDIT: And Tameem, no arguing that guy's a huge tool, but I don't hold that against all of NT.

There's enough good in this game that I'd be interested to see NT do another original action game.


----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 21, 2012)

Whip Whirlwind said:


> Yeah, it's really only as bad as it is because it's a DMC game. A lot of the gameplay elements and design choices aren't bad, they're just bad for an action game that's known for it's combat system above all else.
> 
> Like I want this to fail so that we can get a return to legit DMC, but at the same time it's regrettable that Ninja Theory will likely be blamed for its failure, when really its all on capcom.
> 
> ...


You do realize that Ninja theory have been this successful because 1) Capcom has supervised them.
2) They also helped them on the gameplay.

And 3) Ninja theory are producing DMC gameplay (a gameplay that has been created) on Unreal Engine.

They haven't created a new ip with this game. They have just copied what was done before and received help in doing so. So if there is a reason for why DmC is successful, it is Capcom and not Ninja theory. 

So i wouldn't blame Capcom for DmC's fail mostly. I would blame Ninja theory. Because it's Capcom's fault that they rebooted DMC with DmC, but it's not Capcom's fault that DmC gameplay won't deliver, because they helped to shape the gameplay by tutoring and helping Ninja theory. There is a reason Capcom has PAID  -yes PAID, Ninja theory to reboot DmC for them.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 21, 2012)

Oh right, I forgot to mention all the bugs in this shit


----------



## Axl Low (Nov 21, 2012)

i gotcha covered hatif


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## WhiteWolf (Nov 21, 2012)

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yKFIZkbfBis[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umPYLwRlKEs[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YW0WEcUrr6w[/YOUTUBE]


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ts00KdUYAqY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kWv9bjv9vuY[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TT7yFxxU_5A[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tFRaCyIDIfo[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9jPxeNzQ5nw[/YOUTUBE]

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9P_CwKQa9mE[/YOUTUBE]






Capcom and Ninja theory's reaction to the glitches: (1:39)

*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5B5dLFFVzw4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 21, 2012)

New thread is coming or new thread is coming


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Nov 21, 2012)

WhiteWolf said:


> You do realize that Ninja theory have been this successful because 1) Capcom has supervised them.
> 2) They also helped them on the gameplay.
> 
> And 3) Ninja theory are producing DMC gameplay (a gameplay that has been created) on Unreal Engine.



I know they had help on the gameplay, but I hightly doubt that NT had absolutely nothing to do with it. And, I'm sure that they've learned a thing or two from this experience when it comes to making solid gameplay.



> They haven't created a new ip with this game. They have just copied what was done before and received help in doing so. So if there is a reason for why DmC is successful, it is Capcom and not Ninja theory.



Not everything is outright copied, and some of it is just common action gameplay that I don't consider uniquely DMC.. I agree that some stuff is straight from DMC, but there's enough originality that I think they COULD have created a decent new IP if they applied this same level of effort to an original concept.



> So i wouldn't blame Capcom for DmC's fail mostly. I would blame Ninja theory. Because it's Capcom's fault that they rebooted DMC with DmC, but it's not Capcom's fault that DmC gameplay won't deliver, because they helped to shape the gameplay by tutoring and helping Ninja theory. There is a reason Capcom has PAID  -yes PAID, Ninja theory to reboot DmC for them.



I blame Capcom because they knew what they were getting into. Entrusting the reboot of a gameplay centric franchise to a company who has always had issues with gameplay was dumb. 

They also likely knew that NT would want to use Unreal Engine, and allowed them to do so. And they can say what they want about the "feel" of 60fps, but I don't believe for a second that Capcom didn't expect a decrease in the gameplay.

Basically, I put it on Capcom because this isn't Ninja Theory flopping and delivering a completely unexpected failure, it's Ninja Theory producing what is likely a decent/mediocre game that only fails so much because its trying to be something else. 

I don't think that all action/adventure games need to prioritize the combat system above all else, but DMC games should. 

Capcom decided to throw the baby out with the bathwater. They looked at DMC and felt that EVERYTHING needed to be overhauled, and then handed it off to a developer who isn't really known for the one thing DMC is most known for (combat).


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 21, 2012)

Inafune was the one who rebooted DmC. Capcom is just following on his fuckup, can't just throw away all of that invested money.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 21, 2012)

Cubey said:


> casuals arent gonna understand



Calling me a casual? Seriously? Lolz okay guy. 


Unlosing Ranger said:


> Clearly.
> 
> You dismissing the story doesn't make the game any better.
> See that's why you are wrong.
> ...


Reporting you for every post if you call me a troll one more time. I am trying to have a discussion about the game and all you do is keep calling me a troll. I, and others, are having fun with the demo. We aren't trolls, we like something different then you. 

And don't play the number game with me, cause I'll win. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuLfqGdWEXI[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=42Y2XhkG5Go[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qlj7A1HWUrM[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOL9swnkJ3M[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sF1DRz1OXB4[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqagPN9Q6ec[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JIbmZeBRBZs[/YOUTUBE]

All of them have more Likes then dislikes. These videos all have 10,000+ views. 




Now that I destroyed your "Majority" view point let me state I'd love to have a fucking conversation but if you insist on calling me a troll instead of understanding where I'm coming from I'm just gonna report you.


----------



## G (Nov 21, 2012)

I know nothing about the series, but I tried the demo. Was pretty fun, but why's Dante such a idiot? And damn, why can't i lock on a enemy? Annoying as hell. Should I buy this when it comes out or DMC Hd collection?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 21, 2012)

You know what time it is?


----------



## Hatifnatten (Nov 21, 2012)

*Donte is a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)*


----------



## G (Nov 21, 2012)

Aaaaaaaaaa


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Nov 21, 2012)

Tried the demo, it's not as bad as i was expecting but it's no Devil May Cry, maybe i'll buy it one day when it's cheaper.

And please someone tell i'm not the only one that hates 3D cameras in this type of games.


----------



## Tazmo (Nov 21, 2012)

This thread is now closed it has a continuation thread *Here*


----------

